# WHAT DID YOU HAVE FOR DINNER!!



## MyLOVEABLES!!

so...

WHAT DID YOU HAVE FOR DINNER?

so me to keep it simple.
i had this







so there's white rice, with fish and tomotoes its like urmm sardines but not really, and then theres broussel sprouts with oyster sauce and friend pork, then we have fried beef with cherry tomotoes with red chilly 

so... what did you have for dinner?

i am trying to keep this going for as long as it can, so if there's something you had for dinner that was YUM YUM take a picture and share!



x


----------



## PepnFluff

YUM! I had chicken sliders, with the most tenderest chicken I've ever had! 
Prisca, I think you'll have to wait a while for everyone one to have dinner, seems it's like blimen early on a Monday haha. If I have something delicious tomorrow and I can be bothered, I may post a picture haha.


----------



## pamnock

I don't have school on Mondays, so I'm making a turkey tonight and everyone can eat leftovers all week 

Pam


----------



## slavetoabunny

Last night we had shrimp scampi sauteed with fresh tomatoes and spinich and garlic bread. Yum!


----------



## mouse_chalk

Yum Patti, that sounds good! I'm so hungry right now...


Last night we ordered from Pizza Hut because Steve was busy working in the office and I was really ill, but tonight I'm making slow-roast lamb fillet with olives, rosemary, white wine and anchovies. I'll probably have it with some rice and purple sprouting brocoli- it's in season over here and it's YUM! 

Steve doesn't like lamb so he can have something else


----------



## slavetoabunny

I'll have to send Pat over to help you eat the lamb. That's one of his favorite meats.


----------



## mouse_chalk

He's more than welcome! Only if he brings a bunny guest as well :biggrin2:


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew

I am having beff stew tonight.


----------



## Luv-bunniz

Prisca youe dinner just reminded me how boring "english" food can be, lol!
We have beef casserole - without the beef.

Carrots
Leek
Brocolli
Peas
Vegetable stock 
New/baby potatoes
Green beans
and "dumplings"

We put all the veggies into the slow cooker with pure water this morning, once everything was cooked we added the stock and now it is a vegetable casserole and smells lovely - My brother is just making the dumplings so should be ready soon


----------



## trailsend

I haven't had dinner yet, I'm cooking it! I'm making Greek roasted potatoes and asparagus and portabello mushroom gravy with beef tenderloin. We don't eat a lot of meat so this is a treat for us. Tomorrow night we are having Vegetarian Indonesian Curried Bean Stew. I plan meals ahead - I LOVE cooking... and on days like tomorrow when we'll be working the bush hauling logs in the cold, I make something like that in the crockpot. It's hearty, warm, and delicious  and simple too! 

My Loveables, your dinner looks delicious! This is a fun thread


----------



## pinksalamander

I had seabass with tomato and chilli sauce, accompanied by mashed potato, cauliflower and broccoli. Yum


----------



## XxMontanaxX

Fake "chicken", macaroni and cheese, navy beans, and salad.


----------



## FallingStar

Chilli, corn bread, and garden salad. 
It was very yummy!


----------



## slavetoabunny

Tonight, I made Swedish meatballs with crusty Italian herb rolls. I just eat mine with the sauce - Pat gets all the meatballs.


----------



## missyscove

I had chicken with "Cornell sauce" not sure what that was exactly, but it was good.
A waffle
Rice & red beans
steamed carrots
a chocolate chip cookie
chocolate ice cream
3 glasses of Cornell apple cider

A rather good day in the dining halls tonight.


----------



## mouse_chalk

My lamb turned out AMAZING! It was so easy to do as well- just put it all in a pan, pop it in the oven, come back 2 hrs later and cook some veggies 

Fran, that sea bass sounds lovely! Was the tomato and chilli sauce homemade? 

Montana, I LOVE macaroni cheese! I am still looking for the 'perfect recipe'...


----------



## pla725

I made a grill cheese sandwich. The cupboards and the fridge are about empty. I need to go to the grocery store.


----------



## BethM

I meant to take a picture, but then I forgot until I was halfway done. Tonight's dinner was mostly leftovers from last night. Spicy roasted squash, 2 slices of bacon, and white rice. (The rice was fresh, and my rice cooker dutifully had it ready for me right when I got home from work!)

The squash was a Jamie Oliver recipe I tried. Butternut squash, peeled and chopped into big pieces, put in a baking dish. Add 4 cloves crushed garlic, a sprinkle of rosemary, and some hot red pepper (ground), with just a bit of salt. Put 6 slices of bacon across the top, then bake at 400 degrees until the squash is soft and the bacon is crispy. (The recipe says 30 minutes, it took mine about 50 minutes.)
I used *lots* of red pepper, so it was REALLY spicy. I split it into 3 servings, so I'll have the last bit of it for dinner tomorrow. It was just as good reheated today as it was last night.

And a glass of milk. Later, I might have 1/4 of a container of Haagen Dazs, the "special" Hawaiian Honey flavor. 

Yum.


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Chicken Stir Fry on Rice.


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!!

wow everyone has such nice dinners  yuuuum

wow your chichken stir fry looks so nice!

x

people have to sen me their food soemtimes 

x


----------



## Numbat

I think your food looks nice Prisca! Pet_Bunny's looks tasty too!

I made macoroni and cheese! Lol, it looks like yellow goo!

And you think Prisca's dinner was boring, Luv-Bunniz! At my dad's sometimes I just have pasta with tomato sauce and cheese- not when I cook though!


----------



## PepnFluff

Numbat wrote:


> I think your food looks nice Prisca! Pet_Bunny's looks tasty too!
> 
> I made macoroni and cheese! Lol, it looks like yellow goo!
> 
> And you think Prisca's dinner was boring, Luv-Bunniz! At my dad's sometimes I just have pasta with tomato sauce and cheese- not when I cook though!



Single Fathers. Terrible dinner producers. Or they produce something delicious and leave you ALL the mess! My Dad, gah lol his "speciality" is phoning dominos for pizza, yum the first night but when your on the 6th consecutive night it's rather foul. 

Pet_Bunny! That looks delicious!


----------



## Luv-bunniz

*Numbat wrote: *


> And you think Prisca's dinner was boring, Luv-Bunniz! At my dad's sometimes I just have pasta with tomato sauce and cheese- not when I cook though!


I was saying how boring our food ("Traditional english") was boring, Lol! 
Prisca's and Pet_Bunnys looks lovely!!


----------



## Brandy456

Last night I just had scrambled eggs and toast, I wasn't feel to well..


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Whole chickens were really cheap last week (50 cents a pound), so I bought one and roasted it, then used the leftover meat to make a casserole last night. I layered chicken and broccoli in a baking dish, sprinkled a lot of romano cheese on top, made a white sauce and poured that over top, then sprinkled crushed Ritz crackers and sliced almonds over all. Had it with rolls and green beans. It turned out really well! Tonight will be leftovers because I work until 9:30.


----------



## Brandy456

Tonight we're having Lasagna, and Garlic bread, and some sort of carb.


----------



## slavetoabunny

Tonight we are grazing on our leftover shrimp scampi and swedish meatballs.


----------



## pinksalamander

mouse_chalk wrote:


> Fran, that sea bass sounds lovely! Was the tomato and chilli sauce homemade?



Erm, erm... well I'm sure the factory it was made in is home to some mice or something! I wouldn't know where to start making my own sauces! I can make white chocolate sauce and white sauce and thats about it!

Tonight I had spicy salmon fish cakes and a salad with mango and chilli dressing. The fish cakes were homemade too! I usually make them plain but I decided to add some spices when I fried the onions, so I added a few pinches of chilli powder, garam masala, cumin and turmeric. Made it a little more interesting!

Tomorrow... I'm thinking probably just a prawn salad and I may have jacket potato with tuna for lunch...


----------



## Pet_Bunny

BBQ Ribs, mash potatoes, gravy, and spinach.


----------



## Elf Mommy

ok, I'm going to start taking photos of our dinners...but tonight I got home after 8 pm...so we just had pizza.


----------



## Bo B Bunny

Wow, Stan doesn't have eyeballs looking at him every night apparently! LOL!


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Wow, Stan doesn't have eyeballs looking at him every night apparently! LOL!



Two different nights, same restaurant. :tonguewiggle


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!!

well i had soccer traisla dn beach day and went to watchd Marley and me so we just had Spam and rice 

yum though



x


----------



## mouse_chalk

Last night I made a 'posh' dinner- we tend to have one of those once a week if we can, where we both eat the same and have something nice. So I made courgette/zucchini gratin, new potatoes and sirloin steak! :coolness: YUM! Although there was WAY too much for us both to eat. I got the gratin recipe from a Barefoot Contessa show, although I added garlic. It was SO NICE! 

Once again I forgot to take pictures though lol...


Steve is going away tomorrow to Dublin for a couple of days, so I'm going to make his favourite dinner tonight- onion pasta, and I'm going to make flapjacks for 'afters'- also his favourite. Then he wont forget about me when he's gone! Just call me Ina! :biggrin2:


I WILL take a picture of the pasta tonight...


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew

Ick Pet_Bunny i couldnt eat anything that still had a face looking at me,lol

Tonight it is chicken and garlic parmesean sauce over spagehtti's I might take a pic but i dont want the hubby thinking i am any stranger then i already am so if i can sneak a pic i will. Wed my oldest has bowling so it is something quick and easy for dinner.


----------



## NZminilops

I have started eating meat again, so I cooked up some apricot chicken curry. 

Was really yummy!

Mat had chocolate easter eggs for dinner :shock:.


----------



## NorthernAutumn

I wish I could go to Stan's house for dinner... YUM! :eats: (not even joking, guys..!)


----------



## Bo B Bunny

STAN! You are SO BAD! LOL!


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!!

wow everyone is having awesome dinners haha


----------



## pinksalamander

Haha, I'm going to start photographing my dinners! I had a prawn salad with Pizza Express Light dressing... meh, boring. 

Tomorrow, who knows. I need to go food shopping. We do have some chicken so I'm thinking spanish style with potatoes and brocolli and cauliflower (we're meat, two veg people) I'm thinking about salmon and scrambled eggs though in the near future. Although since I gave up bread I wouldn't have anything to put on it!

That reminds me, I'm going to need to make lunch to take to school tomorrow. I'm thinking of making the good old tuna pasta salad.


----------



## slavetoabunny

Tonight is a thick sirloin steak for Pat served with corn and baked potato (which I will partake in).


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!!

yum! tuna pasta salad! you gotta teach me how to make that i'd love to ake some for my lunch!

x


----------



## mouse_chalk

*Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *


> Ick Pet_Bunny i couldnt eat anything that still had a face looking at me,lol
> 
> Tonight it is chicken and garlic parmesean sauce over spagehtti's I might take a pic but i dont want the hubby thinking i am any stranger then i already am so if i can sneak a pic i will. Wed my oldest has bowling so it is something quick and easy for dinner.


How do you make that? It sounds sooooooo nice!! 



We didn't have our meal in the end- Steve didn't finish working til late (acutally he's still working now ) so we didn't go grocery shopping til late which would have been too late to cook onion pasta. I'm no Ina tonight- we had takeaway! I had prawn and mushrooms, with egg fried rice and vegetable spring rolls. It was ok, but the sauce was a bit bland.... I wish I'd cooked now....

While Steve is away though I will have nice food! And I will take pictures!


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Spaghetti with Meatballs in cream sauce and peas.







_Supper time is 5:30 pm_


----------



## Brandy456

Tonight I had some Teryaki Beef at the mall after my mom and I had our nails done. Altho I only ate maybe 10 bites.. There was a peice of shrimp in it. I didn't ask for shrimp. But I guess it was because the girl behind me in line asked for shrimp, and one of the buggers must of came over to my beef. Either way I almost spit it out. I hate shrimp, and I end up breaking out when I eat it.. =/

ETA :

P.s , this is a picture of my dinner I got off of google, but it's exactly what I ate (except that green stuff) I asked for no vegi's because they put shredded cabage and carrots, and erm.. I don't like those..


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Beef and Greens (Yu Choy) on rice.






_Supper time 5:55 pm._


----------



## Elf Mommy

I forgot to take a photo again. Hubby made awesome steak sandwiches.


----------



## mouse_chalk

Stan that looks YUMMY! Did you make it?


My dinner was a write-off :cry1: So I didn't take a picture. I made vegetable gratin, because after the other night I had been craving it again. This time I also added aubergine and brocoli, only I somehow managed to overcook the veg so that they went all mushy in the oven  I had a pork chop with it, which was ok except for it tasted weird. It had a really funny aftertaste, although it was well within date, so there was nothing wrong with it. 

I'm thinking about making some sweet chilli mayo and cucumber and celery sticks to dip in to cheer myself up after that disaster!

Last time Steve went away I managed to make a really bad meal too, but I'm usually really good at cooking. It's like he's my cooking safety or something!


----------



## BethM

Once again, I forgot to take a picture until I was halfway done eating!

Tonight I had roasted broccoli, cauliflower, and shrimp (with garlic and rosemary), and garlic mashed potatoes. I made the roasted stuff, but the potatoes were instant.


----------



## Bo B Bunny

Salad, baked taters, and ribeye steaks....... yum


----------



## kherrmann3

I don't know how I missed this thread... but I did! 

Tonight, we had "Firehouse Chili". It's not spicy or anything, but it's a recipe from the firehouse where my grandpa was a fireman. It's my favorite!  It was my first time making it, and I am pleased that I can make it as good as my mum does! (well, almost! )


----------



## PepnFluff

Oooh, just reading this makes me hungry! *sneaks off for a snackh34r2

Tonight, I had left overs, so lasange and some random salad mix that I found growing in the garden lol. 

Tomorrow I will be taking a picture! Chicken cashew curry with naan bread!!! YUM!!


----------



## irishlops

i am reading this tread.
i am doing a 24hr fast for trocarice.
thansk you tguys/gals.....

lets say.... im not very full up at the moment....lol


----------



## pinksalamander

Tonight is Friday and I'm in, so maybe I'll treat myself to a pizza or something naughty like that!


----------



## Luv-bunniz

Tonight we are going out to a friends and having a stir fry  probably with rice noodles aswell and toffee cheesecake afterwards.


----------



## kirst3buns

Last night:






Spicy Beef Stew for the slowcooker with rice and tortilla. Yum. 

Tonight McDonalds (blech!) but tomorrow night this:
http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Alaska-Salmon-Bake-with-Pecan-Crunch-Coating/Detail.aspx


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Shrimp, bell peppers, and mushrooms on rice.












Tomorrow night we are going out for a banquet.


----------



## mouse_chalk

A banquet? That sounds fun! What sort of food will you eat?

Tonight by the time I finished cleaning etc I only had 30mins before my friends were due to arrive so I had spaghetti and I made a tomato and basil sauce. The whole thing takes less than 10mins, so there's never any excuse for jars of sauce in my house! 

STEVE is back tomorrow! YAY! So I will make him a homecoming dinner that I was going to make before- the onion pasta and flapjacks! Yaaaaay


----------



## TinysMom

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Whole chickens were really cheap last week (50 cents a pound), so I bought one and roasted it, then used the leftover meat to make a casserole last night. I layered chicken and broccoli in a baking dish, sprinkled a lot of romano cheese on top, made a white sauce and poured that over top, then sprinkled crushed Ritz crackers and sliced almonds over all. Had it with rolls and green beans. It turned out really well! Tonight will be leftovers because I work until 9:30.


I'm just now seeing this thread and this one has me drooling.

Tonight I'm making chicken fajitas - but I won't take pictures - sorry.

For those who might not know what that is...I cook it so it looks kinda like this (not so pretty):

http://dinnerdiary.org/2008/04/19/chicken-fajita-wraps/

and then we wrap it in soft taco shells so it looks like this:

http://www.tyson.com/Consumer/Image.aspx?id=777


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> Stan that looks YUMMY! Did you make it?


My wife does most of the cooking. It is fairly simply, she prefers rice, some meat and vegetables. I have anything that is not spicy or hot, and enjoy meals that have potatoes. The foods I like are weird to her. Ilikefish and chips, cheese omelette's with beans, tacos, spam, turkey, noodles, and all the foods you guys eat.

Did I say I live to eat? 



mouse_chalk* wrote: *


> A banquet? That sounds fun! What sort of food will you eat?


I am not sure about tomorrow. It is a Chinese restaurant, but the family hosting the banquet is Vietnamese and they are having a one month baby shower.


----------



## irishbunny

Wow, ye all eat very complicated food! I wouldn't eat any of that, to be honest I've never heard or seen any of that fancy food before. For my dinner I had chicken and spuds/potatoes, tomorrow I'm having spuds/potatoes and carrots...bout as complicated as it gets.


----------



## Numbat

> mouse_chalk





> * wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> A banquet? That sounds fun! What sort of food will you eat?
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure about tomorrow. It is a Chinese restaurant, but the family hosting the banquet is Vietnamese and they are having a one month baby shower.
Click to expand...


We had a chinese banquet at my mum's wedding. It was delicious. There was seafood san choi bao (which is like a mixture of sea food wrapped in lettuce), chicken sweet corn soup, prawns, a wide array of mains (which unfortunately I can't remember) and for desert banana fritter and chinese red bean pancakes (which aren't really like western pancakes at all). Yum! 

Irishbunny, that sounds really Irish to me! (probably because of the spuds) Lol! Simple but nice.


----------



## kherrmann3

We had Taco Bell for dinner last night. h34r2 We were lazy.


----------



## irishlops

*irishbunny wrote: *


> Wow, ye all eat very complicated food! I wouldn't eat any of that, to be honest I've never heard or seen any of that fancy food before. For my dinner I had chicken and spuds/potatoes, tomorrow I'm having spuds/potatoes and carrots...bout as complicated as it gets.


 
for my dinner its the same. but i might get peas.


----------



## irishlops

*Numbat wrote: *


> Irishbunny, that sounds really Irish to me! (probably because of the spuds) Lol! Simple but nice.


i could say it tastes nice, but irishbunny might say sum thing different
oh, with hp sauce its nicer


----------



## irishbunny

*Numbat wrote*


> Irishbunny, that sounds really Irish to me! (probably because of the spuds) Lol! Simple but nice.


Lol I have like spuds everyday except maybe sometimes we have chips/fries whatever you call them or maybe pasta with cheese and broccoli. Sometimes my mam makes chicken curry, that's as fancy as it gets here where I live lol!


----------



## irishlops

same, but on saturdays after mass we might get chips from the shop.


----------



## mouse_chalk

Numbat that seafood and lettuce thing sounds soooo good! I really could eat Chinese food now! 

I love all kinds of Asian food really- especially Indian curries, but I also love any kind of mildly spicy food.....


Oh I am so hungry now thinking about nice things to eat!

Tonight we are having the onion pasta I was going to make the other day. I WILL remember to take a picture of it this time!


----------



## SnowyShiloh

I've been really busy with school, plus I've been working late, so I haven't been doing too much cooking. We had leftovers of that chicken casserole for 2 nights (it was good as leftovers too!). The night before last, we had chicken and bacon filled pasta that had been in the freezer since December- I forget what that kind of pasta is called, it starts with a B. Over it we had alfredo sauce from the gourmet section of the grocery store, it was due to expire soon so was marked down. I always check to see if they have marked down pastas and sauces, the pasta actually came from there too! Also had peas. I love peas. Yesterday was Paul's birthday and by the time we got home it was too late to go out to eat, so we had a frozen pizza. Festive! I work until 11:30 tonight so he's going to have leftover pizza and I'm going to have a can of tomato and rice soup.

Jen, how do you make the onion pasta and flapjacks? Also, I forgot who posted it, but I'm quite interested in the Firehouse Chili recipe.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ

We are having for dinner tonight. Its almost 5 here.

Breakfast for dinner.

Bacon eggs and pancakes.

Hubby gets up at 4 30 in the morning. I will not be up that early for no breakfast. I am doing good to get upby 7 on most days now. Will post pictures when dinner is done.


----------



## slavetoabunny

Last night's dinner was seared ahi-tuna steak. It was about 1" thick and cooked very rare - almost qualified as sushi. It was served with wild rice and french bread toasted with blue-brie cheese,

Tonight Pat grilled an elk sirloin and it was accompanied by baked potatoes, sauteed mushrooms, and crusty rolls.


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!!

last nights dinner was kebab! yum!


----------



## trailsend

We just had spinach and cheese filled pasta tonight, a quick dinner. We are making Maple Syrup right now which requires us being outside almost 24 a day to keep the fire burning and checking sap buckets. Definately a crockpot day tomorrow!


----------



## Michaela

Oh wow look at all this food! You all seem to make such an effort for dinner everyday. :shock: I usually just have something very simple, like a toasted sandwich. xD Hmm what did I have today.. a chicken panini. That's about exciting as it gets.


----------



## Michaela

*irishbunny wrote: *


> Lol I have like spuds everyday except maybe sometimes we have chips/fries whatever you call them or maybe pasta with cheese and broccoli. Sometimes my mam makes chicken curry, that's as fancy as it gets here where I live lol!


So many people eat potatoes _every_ day here! Lol! I never eat them as I don't like them, but that's an irish stereotype that is pretty true.


----------



## kherrmann3

Will and I had Mac'N'Cheese. We've been so lazy lately...


----------



## TinysMom

This is probably going to sound gross to some people...oh well.

I browned up some sausage - patties and links. Then I made scrambled eggs.

Art also cut up 2 tomatoes and threw in some green pepper - I added a touch of oil, Sweet N Low, and oregano. We microwaved this for 2 minutes.

Then we put the scrambled eggs in the bottom of a bowl - added the sausage and tomato on top and covered it with "fiesta blend" shredded cheese (I think its Montery Jack and Colby or something like that).

I thought about putting it in a tortilla shell but it would be too messy.

No pics...sorry!


----------



## kherrmann3

That sounds pretty good, actually! It sounds like a breakfast burrito without the burrito-y part!


----------



## irishlops

*Michaela wrote: *


> *irishbunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *Lol I have like spuds everyday *except maybe sometimes we have chips/fries whatever you call them or maybe pasta with cheese and broccoli. Sometimes my mam makes chicken curry, that's as fancy as it gets here where I live lol!
> 
> 
> 
> S*o many people eat potatoes every day here!* Lol! I never eat them as I don't like them, but that's an irish stereotype that is pretty true.
Click to expand...

lol.
same over here. with peas and chicken....mmhhh


----------



## JadeIcing

I went to TGI Fridays and had loaded potatoe skins for appetizers, a ceaser salad, Fridays cheeseburger with sweet potatoe fries, than for desert I had a brownie with ghiroldes( no idea of spelling ) chocolate drizzles over it (hot of course) with vanilla icecream on the side. Father in laws treat.


----------



## irishbunny

*Michaela wrote: *


> *irishbunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Lol I have like spuds everyday except maybe sometimes we have chips/fries whatever you call them or maybe pasta with cheese and broccoli. Sometimes my mam makes chicken curry, that's as fancy as it gets here where I live lol!
> 
> 
> 
> So many people eat potatoes _every_ day here! Lol! I never eat them as I don't like them, but that's an irish stereotype that is pretty true.
Click to expand...

Ya especially here where I live, all the country people especially would eat spuds everyday with some sort of meat and vegetables with it, I know my neighbours never get take away food or have chips and they definately wouldn't eat any of that ''foreign'' food as they call it , e.g. chicken curry.


----------



## irishlops

ha ha lol


----------



## Elf Mommy

*TinysMom wrote: *


> This is probably going to sound gross to some people...oh well.
> 
> I browned up some sausage - patties and links. Then I made scrambled eggs.
> 
> Art also cut up 2 tomatoes and threw in some green pepper - I added a touch of oil, Sweet N Low, and oregano. We microwaved this for 2 minutes.
> 
> Then we put the scrambled eggs in the bottom of a bowl - added the sausage and tomato on top and covered it with "fiesta blend" shredded cheese (I think its Montery Jack and Colby or something like that).
> 
> I thought about putting it in a tortilla shell but it would be too messy.
> 
> No pics...sorry!


I do something very similar to this. I brown some onions in a pan. I make small bite-sized sausage balls from Jimmy Dean sausage (we vary the flavor), brown them and fry up some bacon pieces (about an inch square) with the onions. Then in another pan, I scramble up a mess of eggs. I slide the scrambled eggs on top of the bacon and sausage and then add the shredded cheese (we like the fiesta blend type too).

I did it once with potatoes mixed in, but hubby prefers it without, so we make them on the side.

Basically, heart attack of a meal, but we enjoy "Breakfast Dinner" now and then. 

I'll definitely have to try the tomatoes and peppers in there next time!


----------



## BethM

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> We had Taco Bell for dinner last night. h34r2 We were lazy.


Jason and I usually have Taco Bell for dinner on Fridays. It's our end-of-the-week ritual. (Sometimes we will sub with Chik-fil-a.) Other than that, we rarely eat fast food. (I know a lot of people who eat fast food at least 5 times a week. Ugh!)

Yesterday, we went to our local Cajun restaurant, and ate so much at lunch we didn't need dinner. Blackened catfish with dirty rice, steamed potatoes and mixed veg. Also had hush puppies and fried pickles to start, and split an order of beignets for dessert. I only ate less than half my actual meal, so now I've got 2 lunches worth of leftovers. (People will hate me for making the lunch room smell like fish) 
Anyway, after all that, I just had a handful of organic Cheese Puffs (on sale at Whole Foods this week) for dinner.


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> Basically, heart attack of a meal, but we enjoy "Breakfast Dinner" now and then.



I enjoy a cheese omlette smothered with a can ofbeans. :rollseyes

Just got home from work, and had some bacon and eggs with a bagel. Then I have a bowl of instant noodles to fill me up. I was too hungry to realize I should of taken a picture before eating. 


But I got loads of pictures from the banquet last night.


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*BethM wrote: *


> I only ate less than half my actual meal, so now I've got 2 lunches worth of leftovers. (People will hate me for making the lunch room smell like fish)


My wife aways take home the left over crab and eats it while watching TV as a snack. That fishy smell gets to me. :lipsrsealed:

She's a rice person and I am a potato person.


----------



## mouse_chalk

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Jen, how do you make the onion pasta and flapjacks?


The flapjacks are the desert- that's just oats, brown sugar and butter melted and mixed together, then baked in a tray for about 15-20mins? YUM but soooo unhealthy lol! :shock:


Onion pasta- you slice onions (2-3 depending on size) into half rings, and saute them in olive oil very slowly, for about 20-30mins- along with some garlic, and salt and pepper. Then dissolve a vegetable stock cube with halfa pint of boiling water, and some tomato puree. Pour that into the onions, cook until it's thickened and reduced, throw in some grated cheese- I prefer gruyere or parmesan but you can use any really, and then mix with the cooked pasta. YUM! Goes nicely with some brocoli and garlic bread on the side, or some salad or something... It's Steve's all time favourite meal 



Tonight I'm having rack of lamb because it was reduced very cheap in the supermarket with new potatoes and purple sprouting brocoli that we picked up this morning. YUM! 



And I completely forgot to take a picture last night again- I will try tonight but can't promise anything knowing my memory lol!


----------



## mouse_chalk

Who am I kidding, I'm too sick to cook.... 

The lamb has gone in the freezer and Steve is going out to get me a curry. Booo! That makes 3 takeaways in one week :shock: Yuck! Although the indian takeaway near us is reeeeally nice... I just hate when I'm not well enough to cook...


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Aw Jen, I hope you feel better soon! And I'm going to have to try your onion pasta. What size onions do you use? The store has little onions and great big honking onions. Could you say how much each onion weighs, that would probably be easiest. Yellow ones, white ones, sweet ones? How much tomato puree, and is the bouillon cube the kind that makes 1 cup of broth or 2 cups? The bouillon cubes I've seen lately are the big ones and I wouldn't want to make the sauce too salty. Thanks!


----------



## mouse_chalk

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Aw Jen, I hope you feel better soon! And I'm going to have to try your onion pasta. What size onions do you use? The store has little onions and great big honking onions. Could you say how much each onion weighs, that would probably be easiest. Yellow ones, white ones, sweet ones? How much tomato puree, and is the bouillon cube the kind that makes 1 cup of broth or 2 cups? The bouillon cubes I've seen lately are the big ones and I wouldn't want to make the sauce too salty. Thanks!


Well, I got a very strange look from Steve just now when I got up and told him I was going to weigh an onion! :biggrin2:

The ones I use are about 8oz / 1/2lb each- I use about 3 of those, which makes enough to serve about 3/4 people? Depends how much pasta you eat really. Sometimes I will use 2 of that size and a smaller one, to make less, or 2 smaller ones, etc.

The stock cubes I use make about 1.5cups of stock, so I guess if you had bigger ones you could just use half a cube? And a tablespoon of tomato puree.

Oh, and I use the spanish onions, which I believe you guys call yellow onions- according to Barefoot Contessa anyway lol!


----------



## BethM

Well, Jason just decided we're getting Chinese takeout for dinner.

That man makes me SO angry sometimes. Every time I am trying to lose weight, the only thing he wants to do is eat out. He gets upset if I don't eat with him. (At home, it's fend-for-yourself most nights, so it's not like I'm trying to force low-calorie food on him.) The more times I tell him I need to lose weight, the more frequently he wants to eat out. Literally every pair of pants I own is too small for me, and I can't afford to buy new ones. (Aren't you all glad you don't have to work with me)

So, tonight will be Chicken Broccoli, Singapore Noodles, Hot and Sour Soup, and egg rolls. I will probably start a thing of rice, and divide mine into 3 portions. (Hey, at least I will have 2 more lunches for this week. Only need to come up with something for Friday.)

*sigh* Sorry about the off-topic bits.


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*BethM wrote: *


> *sigh* Sorry about the off-topic bits.



This is a bad topic for you if you are trying to lose weight.:hug: 
This thread is only makes me hungry and crave for morefood. 

Tonight I had leftovers, but am getting ready to post some pictures from last night.


----------



## TinysMom

We got McDonald's today for lunch and I'm feeling so sick to my stomach right now - I think its gonna be "fend for yourself" because I can't stand the smell of cooking anything.

And no....I'm not pregnant or anything - just feeling pretty yuck...

(But I did eat a bunch of baby kosher pickles last night 'cause I was craving them! I wanted some cheese and crackers to go with them though...).


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Prepare yourself for a Banquet from last night's dinner.

Appetizers.


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Crab claws stuff with shrimp bits.








Seafood Birds Nest.


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Lobster.








Crab.


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Crispy Chicken with Shrimp Chips.








Fried Rice.


----------



## Elf Mommy

I used to LOVE watching Shrimp Chips fry up when I was a little girl! I didn't like the taste, but they were so fun and colorful!


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Don' t look Bo.... :biggrin2:


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> I used to LOVE watching Shrimp Chips fry up


Faster than you can say popcorn.  I only like them when they are fresh and crispy.


----------



## JadeIcing

Took a picture when I was almost done! Pasta with butter and season chicken. Food had to be light not feeling hot today.







To add photo I forgot.


----------



## NorthernAutumn

It looks like it was a wonderful meal!
Feel free to put a doggy bag on a bus to Ontario:biggrin2:


----------



## BethM

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> *BethM wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *sigh* Sorry about the off-topic bits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a bad topic for you if you are trying to lose weight.:hug:
> This thread is only makes me hungry and crave for morefood.
Click to expand...


Yeah, but when I cook at home, I have a lot more control over what I'm actually eating. (I don't use a lot of pre-packaged stuff.) While our Chinese take-out was very tasty, I didn't have any control over how much or what type of oil was used, for example. I am also frequently too lazy to make anything over-involved. Many nights, I'm happy with some plain rice and some sort of vegetable lightly sauteed, and that's it. Or a veggie-burger and a microwaved potato. Or pasta with a little drizzle of olive oil, spices, and lemon juice. 

(I grew up a potato person, but Jason is a rice person. He introduced me to rice cookers, and now I eat more rice than potatoes. Rice is much tastier now that I don't have to cook it on the stove!)

I just broke the news to him that we have to cut back to eating out only once a week. He's grumpy now. I don't understand why that is such a big deal to him.


----------



## trailsend

We had chili enchiladas... they are corn tortilla's filled with cheese topped with homemade chili and homemade enchilada sauce and I took a picture!


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*BethM wrote: *


> I just broke the news to him that we have to cut back to eating out only once a week.


You might have to break more bad news to him. :tears2:

Rice is fattening. :shock:


----------



## BethM

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> *BethM wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> I just broke the news to him that we have to cut back to eating out only once a week.
> 
> 
> 
> You might have to break more bad news to him. :tears2:
> 
> Rice is fattening. :shock:
Click to expand...

Plain rice with a bit of salt is less fattening that an equal amount of baked potato with butter and sour cream on it.  (Now, that potato might have more actual nutrients in it.....)

I usually lose weight when I'm eating more rice, because it fills me up so I eat less other stuff. I don't eat much meat, so I need something filling to go with the veg. I don't believe in the carb = fattening. It's all about the calories.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Jen, thanks for the more in depth instructions! And I'm glad you said how much tomato puree because we were thinking of different things. If it's only a tablespoon, you must mean what I call tomato paste (comes in a small can and you only use a little), I was thinking tomato sauce which of course you'd use more of. And thanks for weighing the onions  

The chili enchiladas are a really good idea! I ran it past the boyfriend and he thinks it sounds great. I could just put refried beans in corn tortillas, top with enchilada sauce and cheese and microwave. 

Speaking of rice, I worked until 11:30 tonight and we had rice tonight. Paul had actually already made it when I got home, which was sweet. I considered heating some peas but I was too lazy so I just had rice with Cajun seasoning. Tasty!


----------



## Mrs. PBJ

We had tuna sandwhiches for dinner with a side a spinach sorry in this house dinner does not stay on the counter long enough to get a picture.


----------



## BethM

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Jen, thanks for the more in depth instructions! And I'm glad you said how much tomato puree because we were thinking of different things. If it's only a tablespoon, you must mean what I call tomato paste (comes in a small can and you only use a little), I was thinking tomato sauce which of course you'd use more of. And thanks for weighing the onions


Jen might have something different to say on this, since it's her recipe, but I just thought I'd mention that you can get tomato puree in the stores. It comes in a small can, like tomato paste, but is just....pureed tomatoes. Not as concentrated as paste, but more concentrated than sauce. I've only ever seen one or two brands of it.

I use it when I make Salmon Bisque. Without the tomato, that bisque is sort of a bland, milky pale pink color, but 1/4 cup of tomato puree turns the whole pot a pretty bright salmon-y pink color. Yum.


----------



## kherrmann3

Will and I went to my mum's last night for steak sandwiches.:biggrin2:


----------



## mouse_chalk

Tonight we had pasta bolognese bake. You make bolognase, cook some pasta, mix it together, pour it into a baking dish and top with cheese, bake until it melts. Yum!!

I FINALLY got a picture! Presentation really wasn't my strong point tonight lol, so it doesn't look the best, but it did taste yummy!









OMG that looks messy! I promise it was much nicer than it looked!


----------



## kherrmann3

Tonight's dinner is Hamburger Helper, the beef enchilada one. We eat it with cheese, sour cream, and tortillas. Unhealthy, yes. But very easy to make when you are feeling lazy.  Sometimes, I add habaÃ±ero peppers to it for a little kick. :devil


----------



## seniorcats

Tonight was my French cooking night - artichoke heart, bacon and parmesan appetizer, fresh crab meat and asparagus quiche, big salad with my secret citrus dressing, home made yeast/whole wheat rolls, new red potatoes with herbs and crepes suzettes. I also made triple chocolate cream cheese brownies for whenever. While I was in the mood, I made a big loaf of asiago cheese bread which I love toasted and dipped in chicken soup.

I get to cook all of it again tomorrow for the ladies Heritage Dinner at church except I will make 6 quiches - 2 artichoke and swiss cheese, 2 bacon and tomato and 2 crab with asparagus. We'll all make the crepes together because they are so much fun to make and assemble.

I can't cook most cuisines except for French dishes and sauces and usually prefer something I can bake. The key is fresh, fresh food and a good hand with sauces.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ

I had wing stop for dinner.

the best wings you will ever have in your life.

10 wings a large frie and celery stick ok I only ate five half the fries and all the celery stinks lunch tomorrow

No wonder I weigh almost 300 pounds


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Stir-fry with imitation Crab Meat ina Mushroom Sauce, Tofu, and Chinese Sausage on Rice.


----------



## BethM

I had a sandwich and roasted cauliflower.

The sandwich is homemade buttermilk bread (lightly toasted) with avocado, tomato, and Baconnaise. (Yes, it is bacon-flavored mayonnaise, and it's vegetarian and delicious.)

The cauliflower is a little overcooked, but still tasty. Seasoned it with garlic and hot red pepper.


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!!

wow i can't even keep track of this thread!
Everyone has yummy dinners 

Pet_Bunny i notice that you like asian styles of food ?? correct me if im wrong 


I just had BurgerKing for after noon tea a whole meal! i dont think imma eat dinner .



- _prisca_


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*MyLOVEABLES!! wrote: *


> Pet_Bunny i notice that you like asian styles of food ?? correct me if im wrong



:nod



I had a Mozza Burger (A&W) for lunch.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

I was going to cook apricot glazed salmon tonight, but the store won't get their salmon shipment until tomorrow so I bought Dover sole. I plan on just broiling it with a little butter, salt and pepper and serving it with lemon wedges. I was a really picky little kid but my mom made sole like this when I was little and I loved it even then. To go with the fish we're going to have steamed brussels sprouts, cucumber salad (bring some water, vinegar, white sugar and salt to a boil, pour over sliced cukes and refrigerate) and basil-garlic polenta rounds cooked in olive oil.


----------



## JimD

[align=left]We had a boiled dinner last night....:clover:

Corned beef, cabbage, carrots:carrot, and potatoes......:noda' la Jim:cooking:

:eats::toast::eats::toast::eats::toast::eats::eats::toast::eats::toast::eats:[/align]
[align=left]
[/align]
[align=left]...'twas yummers :thumbup
[/align]


----------



## Pet_Bunny

I was wondering if this thread would bump up. 

Since I didn't work today, I had scrambled eggs with bean sprouts, bacon and a sausage roll for breakfast.


----------



## mouse_chalk

For breakfast?!! Was that leftovers?

For dinner tonight I had herb and garlic crusted lamb, and Steve had sausages. We had it with courgette gratin. Yummy! It's the dinner I was going to have a week ago but felt too ill to do...

Last night's dinner was..... not great. We left the Snow Patrol show at the London O2 arena at about 11, spent an hour driving through central London, and then spent next to another hour driving around trying to find a takeaway pizza place. We found plenty, but parking was another matter. Eventually we ended up in this tiny grotty place on Shepherd's Bush green. Not so great pizza  Then when we checked in at our little Premier Inn motel room right opposite Heathrow airport, they had loads of takeaway menus that would have delivered to us! :grumpy:


----------



## Dia

For dinner tonight i made steak with mashed potatoes (with swiss cheese and mushrroms) and corn.


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> For breakfast?!! Was that leftovers?


We hadit freshly madethis morning.  Don't forget we are 12 hours behind you.


----------



## mouse_chalk

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> *mouse_chalk wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> For breakfast?!! Was that leftovers?
> 
> 
> 
> We hadit freshly madethis morning.  Don't forget we are 12 hours behind you.
Click to expand...

12 hours? What time is it there now? It's 10.21pm here... Sas and Shiloh are only 9 hrs behind me I think?


I am not a breakfast person at all. On Saturdays we often have bacon sandwiches, but the rest of the time I just have a plain yoghurt and a cup of tea!


----------



## JimD

Tonight we had....

~Chicken Renee': _Boneless chicken breast, dipped in egg and dredged in parmesan & herb breadcrumbs, baked to a golden brown.
_~Smashed taters
~Fresh homemade coleslaw


----------



## mouse_chalk

*JimD wrote: *


> ~Fresh homemade coleslaw


YUM! Homemade coleslaw is my favourite! What's your recipe? Everyone always seems to have their own that's a little different to the others...


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> 12 hours? What time is it there now? It's 10.21pm here... Sas and Shiloh are only 9 hrs behind me I think?


It's 4:50 pm Sunday here. So that makes it 6 hours behind you?


----------



## JimD

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> What's your recipe?



I have two slaw dressings that I like

#1) lime juice, olive oil, salt & pepper... very simple. Serve over freshly shredded cabbage

#2) mayonnaise, sour cream, vinegar, sugar, garlic powder, onion powder, salt & pepper.... a little more time consuming, and best mixed with freshly shredded cabbage and left in the fridge for a few hours


*exact measurements are secret and guarded by my ninjash34r2!!
......actually it's kind of; "a spoon of this... a dash of that...a sprinkle of this.....until it looks and tastes right:biggrin2:"


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*Dia wrote: *


> For dinner tonight i made steak with mashed potatoes (with swiss cheese and mushrroms) and corn.


That would be my favorite. yum


----------



## mouse_chalk

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> *mouse_chalk wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> 12 hours? What time is it there now? It's 10.21pm here... Sas and Shiloh are only 9 hrs behind me I think?
> 
> 
> 
> It's 4:50 pm Sunday here. So that makes it 6 hours behind you?
Click to expand...


Yep that's it! Call me sad, but I try to remember where members are located, so I can keep a rough idea of what time it is where people are. That way, their posts make more sense lol!


----------



## Dia

Pet_Bunny - This is my boyfriends favorite too.....thats why I made it for him.


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> driving around trying to find a takeaway pizza place.


We had frozen pizza the other night.


----------



## mouse_chalk

*JimD wrote: *


> *mouse_chalk wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> What's your recipe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have two slaw dressings that I like
> 
> #1) lime juice, olive oil, salt & pepper... very simple. Serve over freshly shredded cabbage
> 
> #2) mayonnaise, sour cream, vinegar, sugar, garlic powder, onion powder, salt & pepper.... a little more time consuming, and best mixed with freshly shredded cabbage and left in the fridge for a few hours
> 
> 
> *exact measurements are secret and guarded by my ninjash34r2!!
> ......actually it's kind of; "a spoon of this... a dash of that...a sprinkle of this.....until it looks and tastes right:biggrin2:"
Click to expand...


I have 2 dressings as well! Similar to yours except the first one I use lemon juice, and white wine vinegar instead of lime juice, and the second one I use plain yoghurt and a bit of lemon juice. I've not tried the garlic or onion powder before though, I might have to try that! I do quite often use red onion in it though, very finely sliced.....

I think I'll be having coleslaw tomorrow night! :biggrin2:


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*Dia wrote: *


> Pet_Bunny - This is my boyfriends favorite too.....thats why I made it for him.



Last week we had Beef Tenderloin, baby Bok Choy, and rice.


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Having supper right now. Veal, Gai lan, Chinese sausage and rice.






_Supper time is 6:00 pm_


----------



## kherrmann3

I've been so lazy lately!  Will caught me chowing on pretzels and decided to make me pancakes. I did not know that pancakes were dinner items but I guess they are now! I had oatmeal last night because my stomach was upset because of Toby being ill.


----------



## JadeIcing

Had this thursday and had to have it again today!

Salad with chicken, ranch dressing and croutons.


----------



## trailsend

We had Eggplant rollups with fresh tomato sauce and mozzarella... forgot to take a picture, we didn't get to eat until late. It was good though!


----------



## BethM

My version of corned beef and cabbage......

Brisket in the crock pot. (Cooked in Guinness, brown sugar, garlic, and stone-ground mustard.) Added cabbage wedges at the end.

And garlic mashed potatoes. (Homemade from scratch!)

Delicious!!


----------



## Numbat

Last night we had satay tofu with vegies and rice. Tonight I'll probably have 2 min noodles


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Because I'll be working late for the next several nights, I made another casserole tonight. Paul loves casserole and they provide dinner for 4 nights, so why not? The one I made tonight was similar to the one Jen made last week with the tomato sauce and pasta and cheese, except I used vegetarian meatballs (they're good and Paul wants to eat less meat) and added burgundy olives. Yummy! I had today off so I made wonderful, delicious waffles with a touch of cinnamon in the batter for breakfast and we had them with boysenberry syrup. 

Last night we had fajitas, made using just sliced onion, sliced bell pepper, sliced mushrooms, cherry tomatoes and a leftover pork chop from the night before. Night before that, I grilled pork chops with chipotle citrus marinade, plus we had green beans and biscuits. Night before that was penne pasta with sauteed onion, green pepper, tomato, mushrooms (obviously the fajita veggies were leftovers!), capers, olive oil and lemon juice. Everything was quite tasty this week


----------



## mouse_chalk

*SnowyShiloh wrote:*


> Night before that was penne pasta with sauteed onion, green pepper, tomato, mushrooms (obviously the fajita veggies were leftovers!), capers, olive oil and lemon juice. Everything was quite tasty this week


That pasta sounds yummy! And now capers, I could eat those all day. I LOVE capers!

I'm trying to decide what to have tonight, even though it's only 11.30am. I am thinking about making a curry, although that means I eat on my own because Steve doesn't like spicy food... Prawn curry maybe, with green beans, and rice..... Yum.... 

We've just got back from the vets with Snowy so I've just had a late breakfast/lunch of a bagel with cream cheese and smoked salmon, whilst I watch the bunnies in the garden


----------



## hartleybun

am doing one of hubby's all time favourites -pot roast ham, mashed potatoes and parsley sauce. tomorrow it's lasagne with salad. then i shall go shopping..


----------



## irishlops

i had soup. home made veg soup...
rabbits had a small salad1 lol


----------



## mouse_chalk

I had my prawn curry for dinner tonight.

It's a sort of 'curry' anyway. I put a whole red chilli, a stick of lemongrass, a lump of fresh ginger, a shallot, 3 cloves of garlic, some ground turmeric and groundnut oil and put them in a blender. Blend to make a paste, then gently fry for a few minutes. Add green beans for another couple of minutes before adding about half a can of coconut milk. Then add the prawns, some salt, pinch of sugar and soy sauce, and the juice of a lime. I had it with white rice. It was a little spicy, I guess I put too much chilli in, but sooo yummy!

Here's what it looked like:


----------



## trailsend

We are having potato casserole and black bean and lentil dal tonight, I'm just putting it on the plates and heading out to the woods again - we are eating outside again tonight. It's about 40 F out so not bad! The fire helps keep us warm 

edited to add - everyones dinners sound yummy and look great! The curry looks Jen, will have to try it some night.


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Having supper right now. Chicken stir-fry, Chinese Sausage, on rice. 






_Supper time is 5:55 pm._


----------



## BethM

I made a sort of hash from last night's brisket leftovers. (The food last night was a lot of food....Jason and I both ate, he had seconds. I also packed up 4 lunches for this week, and had just a bit left of brisket and mashed 'taters left.)

I sliced up a wedge of cabbage, and tossed it in a skillet with some butter. Added a cut-up red potato that I had microwaved for a couple minutes. After those started to brown, I threw in half of the leftover meat, chopped into small pieces. Fried until hot and crispy. Tomorrow I will probably have the same, but I'll use the bit of leftover garlic mashed with it. 






(This is on a lunch-sized plate, so it's not really as much food as it looks like here.)


Jen: Your curry looks delicious! I never would have thought to have green beans and shrimp, but it sounds great and I'll have to try it. I love spicy food, too.


----------



## mouse_chalk

*BethM wrote: *


> Jen: Your curry looks delicious! I never would have thought to have green beans and shrimp, but it sounds great and I'll have to try it. I love spicy food, too.


Thank you! It was delicious! 

I have also made it with prawns/shrimp and sliced mushrooms before, but served the green beans on the side, but I prefer the beans in it. They stay kind of crunchy depending on how long you cook them for, and the whole thing is soooo nice. I ended up adding a dollop of plain yoghurt on the side of mine to cool it down a bit which was really yummy!

I haven't made enough curries recently.... I must make beef in black pepper and plain yoghurt soon and post the recipe!


----------



## kherrmann3

Well, here is a picture of what we ate, but the picture isn't of what we ate... If that makes sense. Here is what I wish my dinners looked like. 




Here are the differences:
- My pork chops did not have those lovely grill marks. We don't own a grill...
- We had mashed potatoes out of a box... 
- Our veggie was canned corn.

I wish my dinners looked that nice... *pouts*


----------



## BethM

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> *BethM wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Jen: Your curry looks delicious! I never would have thought to have green beans and shrimp, but it sounds great and I'll have to try it. I love spicy food, too.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! It was delicious!
> 
> I have also made it with prawns/shrimp and sliced mushrooms before, but served the green beans on the side, but I prefer the beans in it. They stay kind of crunchy depending on how long you cook them for, and the whole thing is soooo nice. I ended up adding a dollop of plain yoghurt on the side of mine to cool it down a bit which was really yummy!
> 
> I haven't made enough curries recently.... I must make beef in black pepper and plain yoghurt soon and post the recipe!
Click to expand...

Yes, you must make that, AND post the recipe! 

For curries, I usually cheat and use the red curry paste that comes in a big tub from the Asian supermarket. I think it's a Thai brand that I use. I like to make it with chicken, potatoes, bamboo shoots, and then I'll add whatever veggie I have around. Or I'll use green curry paste with tilapia, especially if I have some yellow squash and zucchinis around. I get in sort of a curry rut sometimes, though, and don't try adding different things.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Jen, that curry looks and sounds so good! Everyone's dinners look good. Tonight I'm making an unhealthy dinner. While I was working today I just thought it would be nice to have. Chicken fried steak, woohoo! I make it about once every 2 years. What ya do is dredge cube steaks in a blend of flour, salt and pepper, dredge in beaten egg, then back in the flour. Then fry them on the stove in about 1/4 cup of vegetable oil. Remove, drain off some of the oil if necessary, and whisk in more flour, salt and pepper. Cook for a minute or so and whisk in milk. Serve gravy over the steaks and biscuits, and serve some green beans on the side so there's at least some hint of something nutritious in the meal! I don't know if most people put the gravy on biscuits too, but we love biscuits and gravy so why not?

It's 9 pm here and we haven't had dinner yet because Paul isn't hungry yet. I am though so he'd better hurry up!


----------



## slavetoabunny

I've been a big slacker cooking the last few nights, but this morning I put a pork shoulder in the slow cooker. By the time I get home it will be a nice tender pulled pork.


----------



## BethM

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> I don't know if most people put the gravy on biscuits too, but we love biscuits and gravy so why not?



I looooove biscuits and gravy. But, I think pork sausage is gross. So when I make biscuits and gravy, I use ground beef for the gravy. No restaurants make biscuits and gravy with beef, so I don't have it very often.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew

Pet_Bunny i am coming to your house for dinner, your dinners look like something in a book!!


----------



## mouse_chalk

Can I ask..... what are biscuits?!! :?


Over here, our biscuits are what you guys call cookies.... So I'm imagining a chocolat cookie and gravy?! LOL!



Tonight I think I might make shepherd's pie. Well, it's actually cottage pie because I use minded beef and not lamb, but my mum always called it shepherd's pie, so I do too. If Steve should decide he doesn't want it, I could always make spaghetti bolognase or chilli for myself and he can make his own lol  I'm a terrible housewife!


----------



## hartleybun

i am getting some great recipe ideas from this thread:biggrin2: snowyshiloh - that fried steak sound lovely. just the sort of thing that would get me arrested by our food policessd: am going to get googling as im not sure that the biscuits would be what i call a biscuit. lol. and i was going to make a cottage pie this week!


----------



## BethM

In the US, a "biscuit" is a small, round bread sort of thing. Usually the size or a dinner roll, but they're different, made with baking soda or baking powder instead of yeast, and are traditionally made with buttermilk. The dough for a biscuit is rolled out, then cut into rounds. 

I think they are sort of similar in taste/texture to a savory scone. But not flavored. They can be served with gravy for breakfast (or dinner!), or served as the bread component of a meal, and are delicious when spread with butter and/or honey or jam. They're sort of traditional to go with fried chicken.


----------



## kherrmann3

Biscuits are like flaky dinner rolls... Kind of.  They taste a little different.


----------



## mouse_chalk

Oh, I seeeeeeee! 

I don't think we have anything like that over here, an equivalent so to speak.

I had to put my mince back in the freezer, because I totally forgot we're going to have a drink with a couple of friends of ours tonight- they got married 2 years ago so they're going to give us a sort of pep talk!

We're going to eat out instead  Shepherd's pie tomorrow night!


----------



## hartleybun

bethm and kherrmann, thank you will do some googling to get a recipe for biscuits! i use buttermilk in muffins and its easy to get. i like the taste it gives.


----------



## BethM

*hartleybun wrote: *


> bethm and kherrmann, thank you will do some googling to get a recipe for biscuits! i use buttermilk in muffins and its easy to get. i like the taste it gives.




I'd also like to add.....The few scones I've had were fairly dense and heavy. I've never had a proper scone, so I don't know if this is typical, or not. However, a good biscuit will be lighter and flakier. (No knife needed to cut it, it should just tear into layers.) I think this has as much to do with the mixing technique as the ingredients. 

You can also do a biscuit that's just very slightly sweet, and it makes a fabulous strawberry shortcake. Much better than those sponge cake things, IMO.

Now I want biscuits. No, I NEED biscuits. Yum.


----------



## hartleybun

a scone, which forms part of the famous cream tea around here, can also be used as a weapon in an emergency shortcake hereis a complete misnomer and is a lovely crumbly biscuit. as a bunmum who loves to bake i dont think you can beat a homemade scone. sadly too many of them are churned out in a factory 

now look what's happened! ive mentioned the words 'cream tea' and shortcake....must find jam and clotted cream...must have biscuit.......


----------



## kherrmann3

Scones are tasty. My roommate's parents made some really good scones. I guess Meredith (roommate's dad) has a brother who lived in England for awhile. He got the recipe from him. They were tasty!


----------



## hartleybun

i agree, a well made scone is one of the most tasty things going:biggrin2:


----------



## slavetoabunny




----------



## trailsend

Scone's are delicious! I make them from scratch too. We had sweet and sour chicken (homemade) on rice tonight for dinner.


----------



## JimD

Biscuits and gravy..........yummers!!


----------



## JimD

Tonight we had London Broil, seasoned rice, and corn.

No pics....we ate it all!


----------



## JimD

:biggrin2:
:bunnydance:
*Baking Powder Biscuits*:bunnydance:(from a 1933 Recipe)

Ingredients:

2 cups sifted flour

2 tsp. baking powder

4 tablespoons butter or shortening

1/2 tsp. salt

about 3/4 cup milk 

Sift Flour once, measure, add baking powder and salt, and sift again. Cut in shortening or butter. (this is where I use my hands by rubbing the butter into the flour). Add milk gradually, stirring until soft dough is formed. Turn out on slightly floured board and lightly "knead" for 30 seconds, enough to shape. Roll 1/2 inch thick and cut with 2 inch floured biscuit cutter. Bake on ungreased sheet in a 400 degree oven for 12-15 minutes. Makes 12 biscuits. You can also make tiny tea biscuits that are only 1 1/2 inches wide with a small cutter or drinking glass. These are great served with tea, jam or honey. Makes 24. 

:bunnydance:

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*These are really good too.....more of a savory mix:bunnydance:

*Thyme and Cheese Biscuits*:bunnydance:

Ingredients:

2 cups flour

3 tsp. baking powder

1 tsp. fresh minced thyme

1/2 tsp. minced fresh parsley

1/2 tsp. minced fresh rosemary

1/2 cup cheddar cheese, shredded 

5 tablespoons butter

1/2 cup milk 

Preheat over to 400 degrees. Grease a cookie sheet and set aside. Mix flour, baking powder, herbs and cheese in a large mixing bowl, using a fork. Cut in the butter. Mixture will be crumbly. Add the milk and stir until dough holds together, you may add more milk if necessary. Drop by large spoonfuls on the cookie sheet an inch apart. Bake 10-12 minutes. 

:bunnydance:


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*JimD wrote: *


> Biscuits and gravy..........yummers!!


I would like to try some of your foods. I am getting quite bored with mine. 
Tonight we are having ground beef and corn on rice.


----------



## kherrmann3

We had chicken fajitas (in a beer marinade) tonight. I haven't cooked in a long time, so it was really a good meal!  Will has been cooking lately, and his cooking skills are not as... uhhh... "developed" as mine.  I hope he doesn't read that! LOL!

The fajitas consist of the marinaded chicken, green & red bell peppers, tortillas, refried beans, cheese, and sour cream.  Yummy!

Here is the meat/pepper combo before putting it on the tortillas.



(Sorry about the lousy lighting and yellow icky coloring. That is the light that is above the stove top. It made it look yellow and yucky. It looked much better on our plates!)


----------



## Brandy456

My throat is so inflamed it hurts to breath.. 
So I had Strawberry Baby Food Desert


----------



## Brandy456

Ok well I woke up this morning to the smell of Pork Roast in the oven with whole peices of garlic. It smells SOOO good, my stomach is rumbling. Sad to say thats not even what we're having for dinner. 
My mom has her weekly, wednesday Darts today, so she'll just go out to get some mcdonalds or something and we'll have the roast for lunch sandwhiches tomorrow.


----------



## mouse_chalk

Mmmmm, scones!! Anyone who likes scones HAS to try this recipe:

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/cheddar-dill-scones-recipe/index.html

Barefoot Contessa (yeah I know I talk about this program a lot) - Cheddar Dill Scones. They are SO yummy they went in about 5 minutes! The recipe makes a huge amount of them so I just use half. They really are worth making!

I do really love fruit scones with clotted cream though.... :biggrin2:

Hartleybun I'm guessing you're South-West to me, like closer to Devon/Cornwall area? 


Tonight I'm going to make spaghetti with a tomato sauce, with garlic, mushrooms olives and capers. Yum. It'll take me about 15minutes to make as well which is good considering I've been out all day and I'm shattered now. Pic to follow


----------



## kherrmann3

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> Tonight I'm going to make spaghetti with a tomato sauce, with garlic, mushrooms olives and capers. Yum.


Our roommate is making us spaghetti for dinner! :biggrin2:


----------



## Brandy456

Mcdonalds 
Big Mac and Fries.. 
With a Diet coke ( to save atleast 200 calories, LOL)


----------



## hartleybun

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> I do really love fruit scones with clotted cream though.... :biggrin2:
> 
> Hartleybun I'm guessing you're South-West to me, like closer to Devon/Cornwall area?


:bunnydance::biggrin2:yes im in devon! it was the cream tea bit that gave it away wasnt it


----------



## mouse_chalk

*hartleybun wrote: *


> *mouse_chalk wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> I do really love fruit scones with clotted cream though.... :biggrin2:
> 
> Hartleybun I'm guessing you're South-West to me, like closer to Devon/Cornwall area?
> 
> 
> 
> :bunnydance::biggrin2:yes im in devon! it was the cream tea bit that gave it away wasnt it
Click to expand...


Yes!!

I am SO jealous!!! I LOVE Devon! Lynmouth is one of my favourite places in the whole wide world!


----------



## Brandy456

When you said cornwall I was going to say 'Yay you like 45 minutes from me' Then I noticed your info said UK..
Other side of the globe..


----------



## BethM

Tonight was what I like to call "assorted." Just whatever random things I feel like eating.

Half a tomato, chopped, with a bit of salt and pepper
Pita chips (baked)
A small bit of lebaneh (it's a mix of feta and cream cheese with Mediterranean spices, garlic, walnuts, and olive oil)
Hummus (homemade - I like it with lots of lemon and lots of garlic)
Some broiled asparagus


----------



## kherrmann3

Sean's spaghetti turned out great! 

For the sauce, he used:
- pre-made sauce from a jar (the garlic kind)
- ground sirloin
- red cooking wine
- onions
- summer sausage
- lemon juice

It sounds a little odd, but it was really good! :coolness:


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Kherrmann, the sauce sounds pretty good to me! I have several favorite tomato sauce recipes that I make depending on what mood I'm in. One of them is kind of embarrassing... You just brown some ground beef or turkey, add a big can of diced tomatoes and a tiny can of tomato paste, and a whole lot of lemon juice. Maybe salt and pepper. Like I said, embarrassing and not even a recipe but really darn tasty if you're a lemon juice freak like I am. Unfortunately, Paul hates it so I haven't made it in a couple years but oh well. Jen, I have a recipe that sounds a lot like what you made for dinner- I got it out of a cook book called Everyday Italian. It takes about 15 minutes and is amazing! I have to admit though that sometimes when I get home from a long day at school and work and if I don't have any spaghetti sauce in the freezer, I just boil spaghetti and heat up a jar of Mushroom Prego brand spaghetti sauce in the microwave  I grew up eating that spaghetti sauce and think it's as yummy as homemade! 

Dinner tonight is probably corned beef and potatoes from my crock pot, plus steamed carrots and salad. I put it in the crock pot at 3:30 pm, but it's a really big corned beef that actually rises above the water level in the pot and I'm a little concerned it won't be ready until midnight! If all else fails, we'll have leftovers tonight and the corned beef tomorrow night


----------



## trailsend

We are having potato scallion soup tonight.... it's cooking right now!


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*trailsend wrote: *


> We are having potato scallion soup tonight.... it's cooking right now!


You're having a late dinner. We usually eat by 6:00pm, unless we are at a banquet which doesn't start till 8:00 pm.

Tonight we had BBQ ribs, tofu and rice.


----------



## Brandy456

^ Looks really yummy
I come for dinner tomorrow, kay ?
jk


----------



## hartleybun

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> I am SO jealous!!! I LOVE Devon! Lynmouth is one of my favourite places in the whole wide world!


:laughsmiley:but you are soooo much closer than me to cribbs causeway - hobbycraft, john lewis, m & s........:biggrin2:


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Stan, how do you guys cook your tofu? We love tofu, whenever I make stir fry or lo mein or anything else that tofu could be used in, I do. It's tasty, healthy and easy to cook... What more could you want?

We did end up having the corned beef, potatoes, carrots and salad for dinner. The potatoes were cooked with the corned beef. I steamed the carrots, salted them lightly, added a little butter and about a teaspoon of honey. They're delicious that way! We put raspberry vinaigrette on the salad. The meal was really good, especially for how little work was involved. Now we have leftovers for another night too.


----------



## Bo B Bunny

I can't believe I missed (but yes I found) another Stan-dead-fish-with-eyeballs! :expressionless

I've noticed you all cook so much differently than those of us living in meatandtatersville!!  

I do make a shepherd's pie with ground round - I assume minded beef is similar. 

Hubby has to have everything pretty bland cause he's boring about food! ssd:

Tonight I think it's going to be lemon-pepper chicken and broccoli with butter.


----------



## mouse_chalk

*hartleybun wrote: *


> *mouse_chalk wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> I am SO jealous!!! I LOVE Devon! Lynmouth is one of my favourite places in the whole wide world!
> 
> 
> 
> :laughsmiley:but you are soooo much closer than me to cribbs causeway - hobbycraft, john lewis, m & s........:biggrin2:
Click to expand...

Lol- true! And we have Cabot Circus now as well which is pretty good for shopping! But still, to live in Devon...... *sigh*.... Are you near the coast at all?


My spaghetti was yummy last night! It looked like this:








The white blobs are melted mozzerella. I LOVE that stuff! 


I always keep a jar of 'emergency' pasta sauce in my cupboard, but I can never bring myself to use it. Even if we have 20mins to cook dinner before we have to go out, it's still just as quick to make a sauce. I just chop some garlic, fry it for a few minutes, add a can of tomatoes, a pinch of sugar, salt and pepper, and hey presto! I can jazz it up with mushrooms, courgettes or something if I wanted, and it takes less time than the pasta takes to cook. I always try to avoid using anything pre-made if I can make it at home myself- I started doing it when I got dizzy in case it would help- it didn't but I've kept up the tradition lol 

I can't decide what to have tonight..... Maybe chicken but I don't know what to do with it.... :?



Oh, and Pennie, minced beef is the same as ground beef!


----------



## hartleybun

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> Are you near the coast at all?


:happyrabbit:15 mins away


----------



## slavetoabunny

My favorite pasta dish is so quick and simple. I sautee fresh basil, tomatoes, garlic, and olives together and toss it with linguine. I few slices of garlic bread and you're good to go!


----------



## irishbunny

I had my absolute favourite dinner tonight! Lasange with home made chips which I saturate in vinegar..mmmm.

Has to be the nicest thing ever! I only get it once every couple of weeks though


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew

i hate coming to this thread cause now i am starving,lol

tonight i am having Pork chops with augratin potatoes, and either asparagus, or spinich


----------



## mouse_chalk

I still can't decide what to have!

I'm really craving chicken but there's none in the freezer :shock: We have to run to the shops anyway so I will get some there 

What to have it with though? I'm really craving spinach now that you said it Fran, but I'm also craving brocoli and also home-made coleslaw! :expressionless


----------



## trailsend

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> *trailsend wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> We are having potato scallion soup tonight.... it's cooking right now!
> 
> 
> 
> You're having a late dinner. We usually eat by 6:00pm, unless we are at a banquet which doesn't start till 8:00 pm.
> 
> Tonight we had BBQ ribs, tofu and rice.
Click to expand...


Sounds delicious! We didn't eat until 9PM last night. Tonight we are eating at 5! Usually we eat between 6-7 but farm chores have us eating at crazy times right now, a couple times not until 11PM! 

Irishbunny your dinner looks yummy! This thread makes me hungry too. 

Tonight we are just having organic pasta and mushroom sauce.... quick and yummy. Saturday night we'll be in NY and we are going to an Irish Pub, really looking forward to that!


----------



## kherrmann3

We are having our St. Patty's day dinner at Mum's tonight. Corned beef and cabbage :yuck


----------



## mouse_chalk

I FINALLY decided what I wanted for dinner lol and I had roast chicken leg with thyme, that I pulled off the bone, and had it with green salad and homemade coleslaw... Yum! 

It looked like this:







The best bit is I have tons of coleslaw left over for lunch tomorrow!


----------



## BethM

I had Caesar salad (out of a bag, h34r2) and a veggie burger with a melted a slice of Irish Cheddar cheese. Oh, and a couple of pepperoncini. Two cinnamon flavored waffles for dessert.


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Stan, how do you guys cook your tofu? We love tofu, whenever I make stir fry or lo mein or anything else that tofu could be used in, I do. It's tasty, healthy and easy to cook... What more could you want?


Like you said, it is very easy to cook. We get ours freshfrom some local businesses that make them in the city.

Here is a picture of the tofu.From the last meal this is what we did. We rinsed it off with water and let it sit. Then we slice them up in domino size.Warm up a pan with oil and put the tofu in. Let it slightly brown and add some oyster sauce and peppers.


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Here's what we had tonight.









We cooked it with organic tomatoes,  with some black bean sauce with garlic, rice and a Chinese sausage.


----------



## Brandy456

Pretty much this..
Except we had perogies instead of the other things on that plate


----------



## GoinBackToCali

I dislike you people.

Can I just lick your plates?



For dinner tonight I had some delish brown rice.. a cup of it actually, a bit of grilled chicken and a bunch of water before I head out to free skate night.


----------



## Bo B Bunny

Stan, are those chinese sausages like having a dinner roll with your meal? lol.... 

you always seem to have those with whatever you are eating.


----------



## kherrmann3

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Stan, are those chinese sausages like having a dinner roll with your meal? lol.... you always seem to have those with whatever you are eating.


I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## mouse_chalk

I've just realised it's 7pm and I haven't taken anything out of the freezer, or even thought about what I'm going to have for dinner!

I've spent the whole day looking at wedding stuff and I've completely forgotten about food lol :shock:

anic:


----------



## JimD

Last night it was McDonalds.
Gotta love the dollar menu:biggrin2:


----------



## kherrmann3

Tonight is chicken something... I just have to figure out what the "something" part is.


----------



## trailsend

We are having black bean burritos with salsa


----------



## slavetoabunny

Tonight was my food shopping night, so I picked up a slab of pre-cooked ribs at Sam's Club for Pat. I'm going to cook some scallops in a little while for myself.


----------



## mouse_chalk

I've never had scallops but I've always wanted to!

We went to get chinese takeaway in the end. Athough I got really mad because there were 2 guys in there waiting who were SO stupid, ignorant and annoying. They spent the whole time swearing, making racist comments about the restaurant and making horrible comments about people who walked past the window. I could have hit them! :grumpy::grumpy::grumpy:


My food was nice though. I had drunken chicken, plus stir-fried greens. Yum


----------



## kherrmann3

Scallops are delicious! If you get "sandy" ones, you sometimes will bite into one with a piece of grit in it. It's not nasty, but just catches you off guard. They are still delicious, though!

I decided that the "something" for my dinner is going to be fajitas, again!  I like Mexican food!


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> *Bo B Bunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Stan, are those chinese sausages like having a dinner roll with your meal? lol.... you always seem to have those with whatever you are eating.
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking the same thing!
Click to expand...

I'm the only one that eats it, but it is so easy to cook. You just put it into your rice cooker when you make rice, and it's done when the rice is ready. :biggrin2:


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Supper time! 

Having Chinese BBQ Pork, Baby Bok Choy and rice.


----------



## kherrmann3

I made the chicken fajitas with sliced red & green bell peppers, a diced habaÃ±ero pepper and sour cream and colby-jack cheese on a tortilla. Yum!


----------



## JimD

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> I had drunken chicken



What was she drinking? :coolness:



We had Chinese takeout tonight...
Mine was an eggroll. pork fried rice, spicy orange chicken, and fried dumplings.


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*JimD wrote: *


> *mouse_chalk wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> I had drunken chicken
> 
> 
> 
> What was she drinking? :coolness:
> 
> We had Chinese takeout tonight...
> orange chicken
Click to expand...

I like all these different English translations. :biggrin2:


----------



## mouse_chalk

*JimD wrote: *


> *mouse_chalk wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> I had drunken chicken
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What was she drinking? :coolness:
Click to expand...


LOL!

Supposedly it's chicken cooked in a chinese rice wine based-sauce. I've never had it before but it was quite nice!  Chinese greens are my favourite though. I'd much rather fill up on them than rice. I always order them from there if I can 


What is an eggroll? I don't think we have them over here unless under a different name?


----------



## JimD

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> *JimD wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *mouse_chalk wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> I had drunken chicken
> 
> 
> 
> What was she drinking? :coolness:
> 
> We had Chinese takeout tonight...
> orange chicken
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like all these different English translations. :biggrin2:
Click to expand...


I can just imagine how you must chuckle and/or cringe.
What we're getting is quick, easy, and simple "fast food".

I'd much prefer the dishes you've had!! There's moreof a labor of love put in to them!


----------



## kherrmann3

*JimD wrote: *


> I'd much prefer the dishes you've had!! There's moreof a labor of love put in to them!


You like your meal staring at you, too? :twitch:


----------



## JimD

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> What is an eggroll? I don't think we have them over here unless under a different name?


It a deep fried thingy!!

There's all kinds of different veggie/meat/seafood fillings you can get.

I've made desert one's with bananas as a filler. 
Oh my....now I want some!!!


----------



## JimD

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> *JimD wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> I'd much prefer the dishes you've had!! There's moreof a labor of love put in to them!
> 
> 
> 
> You like your meal staring at you, too? :twitch:
Click to expand...


As long as it doesn't complain.

:expressionless


----------



## TinysMom

We're going to get Subway subs tonight....one of my favorites. I'm still not sure which I'm getting - I love the meatball sub but I also love the Italian BMT one. 

I'm off to get the subs as soon as I finish feeding the bunnies. I think I'll even splurge (maybe) and get myself some potato chips - I try to stay away from them due to their salt content and my high blood pressure.


----------



## mouse_chalk

*TinysMom wrote: *


> We're going to get Subway subs tonight....one of my favorites. I'm still not sure which I'm getting - I love the meatball sub but I also love the Italian BMT one.


OMG! I LOVE Italian BMT subs!!! They're the only thing I ever have in Subway.... I always have them with olives, green peppers and cucumber, with ranch dressing. On honey oat bread... YUM! Never toasted or with cheese.....

Now I really fancy a subway in the near future!


----------



## kherrmann3

*JimD wrote: *


> *kherrmann3 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *JimD wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> I'd much prefer the dishes you've had!! There's moreof a labor of love put in to them!
> 
> 
> 
> You like your meal staring at you, too? :twitch:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As long as it doesn't complain.
> 
> :expressionless
Click to expand...

:laugh:


----------



## TinysMom

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> *TinysMom wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> We're going to get Subway subs tonight....one of my favorites. I'm still not sure which I'm getting - I love the meatball sub but I also love the Italian BMT one.
> 
> 
> 
> OMG! I LOVE Italian BMT subs!!! They're the only thing I ever have in Subway.... I always have them with olives, green peppers and cucumber, with ranch dressing. On honey oat bread... YUM! Never toasted or with cheese.....
> 
> Now I really fancy a subway in the near future!
Click to expand...

My favorite is to have the BMT on Italian Herb & Cheese bread...toasted...with provolone cheese and then add lettuce, tomatoes and Ranch dressing.

Its funny cause I was talking one night to a fellow breeder/girlfriend in IM about how I was going to go get us supper (it was late) and I mentioned what I liked - and she gets the EXACT SAME SUB made the same way. I was in shock. 

What was funny though - was that she lived about 30 minutes from a Subway that was open late - and about an hour or two after we got home - she was running out the door to make it to Subway in time to pick up a sub before they closed. She said she couldn't get my sub out of her mind...

For years - we went to Subway every Sunday after church as a family and had subs - it became a tradition for us. Those are some of my fondest memories...


----------



## JimD

oh yeah!!!!

Now we're talking!!!


----------



## kherrmann3

... I kind of like Cousin's Subs better ...


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> ... I kind of like Cousin's Subs better ...



We have Quiznos. 

Prime rib, mozzarella, sautÃ©ed onions, Mild Peppercorn sauce for me.


----------



## TinysMom

I love Quizno's too - but they're a bit more expensive (well - quite a bit) and oh well. 

They sure are GOOD though...


----------



## Bo B Bunny

Stan, I think that's the most _normal_ thing you've talked about eating LOL! 

Those sausages are .... ummm GROSS! I'm sure they are probably good for you with the liver and all but ewwwwwwwww

I'm actually interested in your take on the "asian" food we see in the malls and such. Like, we love Bourbon chicken but I've heard it's not even really something Asian. I don't like the spicey kind.

Subway Honey Oat bread, BLT with mayo, lettuce, tomato, green pepper, american cheese.. lunch yesterday ..... YUM!


----------



## JimD

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> I'm actually interested in your take on the "asian" food we see in the malls and such.




MALL FOOD?!?!?.....RUN AWAY, RUN AWAY !!!


----------



## BethM

We had Taco Bell. I had 3 taco supremes. 

For sub sandwiches, I really like a place here called Planet Sub. I think they have locations through the Midwest. The sandwiches are big and fresh and delicious. My favorite is the Green Turkey. Turkey, bacon, cream cheese, guacamole, onions, sprouts, tomatoes and salsa. Mmmmmm.

It is funny about Chinese food......My FIL is Chinese. The last time we went to visit him, he cooked us a wonderful meal of the most delicious seaweed salad, lots of greens, and some other yummy stuff. His wife (Jason's step-mom) ate canned chili that night, because the only "Chinese" food she likes is sweet and sour chicken. (We were considering having our wedding reception (if we ever have one) catered by our favorite dim sum place, but she wouldn't have anything to eat.)

I wish we lived closer to them, so he could cook food for us!


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*JimD wrote: *


> MALL FOOD?!?!?.....RUN AWAY, RUN AWAY !!!


I deliver to some of the foodoutlets in the malls. 
Seeing and knowing some of the behind the counter foods, I would :run:.


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*BethM wrote: *


> our favorite dim sum place, but she wouldn't have anything to eat.)


Many times, I thought of asking Jan out to one of our Banquets, but I don't know what she could eat.


----------



## BethM

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> *BethM wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> our favorite dim sum place, but she wouldn't have anything to eat.)
> 
> 
> 
> Many times, I thought of asking Jan out to one of our Banquets, but I don't know what she could eat.
Click to expand...


My step-mother-in-law (is that a word?) was also annoyed when we were visiting.... My FIL, Jason, and I had steamed pork buns for breakfast every day we were there. She wanted to make us big American breakfasts, but all we wanted was pork buns. 

I keep asking Jason to get his dad's recipe for the seaweed salad, but he promptly forgets as soon as he says he will get it.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Stan, I'll have to see if there's anywhere in town I can buy fresh tofu from! Fairbanks is a pretty small place and relatively secluded, and there's a tiny Asian population so I don't know if I could buy fresh tofu anywhere here. I'd sure like to try it though. Are egg rolls genuinely Chinese? I was just surprised that Jen didn't know what they are, so perhaps they are an American creation?

You people have made me really want Chinese food OR Subway (I worked at 1 for two years and still love the sandwiches), but poor Paul isn't feeling well and he's the dude with the car keys so leftovers for me. It seems like we have a lot more leftovers than you guys... Does anyone else have leftovers? If something will reheat well, I almost always make enough for at least 1 night of leftovers.

I'm really going to have to make the BBQ pork and bok choy with rice. Do you just heat up the pork or do you have a sauce? How do you cook the bok choy? It looks soooo good. I wonder if bunnies can have raw bok choy, that would be another excuse to buy some.


----------



## BethM

*SnowyShiloh wrote:*


> It seems like we have a lot more leftovers than you guys... Does anyone else have leftovers? If something will reheat well, I almost always make enough for at least 1 night of leftovers.


I always make extra of stuff that will heat up well. But I take the leftovers to work for my lunches. It is rare for me eat leftovers at home, even when they're in the fridge. I also try to have lots of leftovers from when we go out to eat. If we're someplace that has free bread I sometimes fill up on that, and take 75% of my entree home, and it will be good for 2 or 3 lunches. (Restaurant portions here are huge, so I am never able to eat an entire entree, anyway.)


----------



## cheryl

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> *kherrmann3 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *Bo B Bunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Stan, are those chinese sausages like having a dinner roll with your meal? lol.... you always seem to have those with whatever you are eating.
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking the same thing!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm the only one that eats it, but it is so easy to cook. You just put it into your rice cooker when you make rice, and it's done when the rice is ready. :biggrin2:
Click to expand...



Pet Bunny....since my ex hubby was vietnamese...we used to eat chinese sausages,a differen't brand than your's of course...when i make fried rice i cut some chinese sausage up and cook it in with the rice with all the other ingredient's that i add in...i make the best fried rice....so does my son Anthony......i learn't how to make a few chinese dishes

And yep in they went into the rice cooker..when the rice was cooking lol



Tonight for tea i made chicken parmigiana..with mashed potato and salad


----------



## kherrmann3

With talk of all this yummy Chinese food, I want some now!  

I think I will make Korean Bulgogi ("Korean Barbeque") tomorrow night  That is my only "Asian Food" recipe that I have.  It's still delicious, though!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew

yum Subway the only sandwhich i like on there menu is the bacon and ranch sandwhich, with extra ranch of course.


----------



## irishbunny

We have Subway here too, except I'm a really picky eater so there isn't much point in me going in there because all I'll eat is Chicken Tikka on my sub and they hardly put any on so I still feel hungry and it's really expensive. So I go to the Snack Shack instead and get a roll with Chicken Tikka, and they pack it with Chicken Tikka for just 3.50, it's so yummy!


----------



## Bo B Bunny

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> *JimD wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> MALL FOOD?!?!?.....RUN AWAY, RUN AWAY !!!
> 
> 
> 
> I deliver to some of the foodoutlets in the malls.
> Seeing and knowing some of the behind the counter foods, I would :run:.
Click to expand...


Yeah, I know........ but I LOVE Asian Chao bourbon chicken and fried rice! That's the only asian food I like LOL!


----------



## cheryl

Mmmm subway...yummy chicken salad on italian bread...i feel like it now even though it's 1:21am here nowlol


----------



## mouse_chalk

This thread is crazy. I've just finished a ham sandwich and it's made me hungry again! 

We drove past Subway earlier..... I was looking out of the window like a puppy at it lol, but Steve said no :grumpy: MEAN! 

We saw TONS of Quiznos in San Francisco. We had one once I think, but it didn't beat Subway for me. They are both literally on every corner over there!

I've never seen egg rolls over here. They look kind of like spring rolls, but with egg instead of thin pastry? Sometimes they're called pancake rolls. I must admit, that Chinese food in this country sometimes gets very diluted from what it should be- there are SO many takeaways that also serve 'traditional' fish and chips, along with a huge chinese menu, and burgers as well, etc. That's why I like my local place, because it's an actual chinese restaurant that does takeaways too. Nothing else! 

Tonight I'm not sure what to have for dinner- we got a great deal on steaks at the butchers earlier so we may have sirloin steak with local new potatoes that I got at our lovely greengrocer. Or, I've been really wanting to try a pasta dish that I had in San Francisco at home. It was beef strips, in a gorgonzola sauce with taglitelle. It was sooo nice and I've been wanting it ever since, but I'm not sure how to make it, or if Steve would be up for that....


----------



## Elf Mommy

We get Larry's Giant Subs here. In fact...they deliver to our house. LOL


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*cheryl wrote: *


> Pet Bunny...we used to eat chinese sausages ...when i make fried rice i cut some chinese sausage up and cook it in with the rice with all the other ingredient's that i add in...i make the best fried rice


I love making our own Fried Rice too. 

Fried Rice without the Chinese sausages is not Fried Rice because it adds so much more flavor to it. :biggrin2: Do you use eggs in your Fried Rice?


----------



## JimD

I had leftovers for lunch...... from lastnight's takeout.....

Half an eggroll, 3 fried dumplings, chicken w/spicy orange sauce, and roast pork fried rice.


----------



## cheryl

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> *cheryl wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Pet Bunny...we used to eat chinese sausages ...when i make fried rice i cut some chinese sausage up and cook it in with the rice with all the other ingredient's that i add in...i make the best fried rice
> 
> 
> 
> I love making our own Fried Rice too.
> 
> Fried Rice without the Chinese sausages is not Fried Rice because it adds so much more flavor to it. :biggrin2: Do you use eggs in your Fried Rice?
Click to expand...


Yes,it wouldn't be the same without them in it,i also add some fish sauce..oyster sauce..soy sauce,the only thing that i don't put in it thoughare prawn's...i don't like seafood at all...



mmmm make's me wanna go and make some now...


----------



## Bo B Bunny

YUM!!!!!!! Jen that sounds SO good! (except for the fact I don't like that type of cheese) Here's a recipe for a sauce, don't know if it's the one you want. 
http://www.cooks.com/rec/view/0,1935,155185-232202,00.html

Jim, I love pork fried rice! OMG YUM!


----------



## BethM

We decided to go for Middle Eastern tonight. We both started with yellow lentil soup and split an order of falafel. I had chicken biryani, which may be my favorite thing to eat, ever. Jason had curry chicken, which has a little different flavor than Thai or Indian curry.
I was almost full after the soup and falafel, so I barely ate any of my entree. 2 lunches worth of leftovers! 
I did, however, manage to eat a small piece of pistachio baklava. Heaven!

(We go to that restaurant so often, the server laughs when he asks if we want falafel. One of these days, we will order a different appetizer and really throw him!)


----------



## Brandy456

I had a whoole bunch of things, I went to a friends and it was her step dads birthday party
I had a sausage roll, chicken wings, egg sandwhich, Nachos.


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*cheryl wrote: *


> Yes,it wouldn't be the same without them in it,i also add some fish sauce..oyster sauce..soy sauce


Yum,I only used the soya sauce for fried rice,but never thought of using the other sauces (fish and oyster sauce). No wonder you have the best Fried Rice. Do you find it too salty?


----------



## Pet_Bunny

No picture of supper tonight.  

I was at the Humane Society and then went to visit Jan. My wifewas outwith her sisterat West Edmonton Mall. She must be one of the jewelry stores best customer as she got her diamond ring resized atno charge and she also bought a new ring. Then she was having supper in a diner at the mall, and the jeweler who happened to be there too, picked up the tab for my wife. :faint:Igot home late, so I decided I wanted to try a Burger King Steakhouse burger loaded with Mozza cheese and mushrooms, with fries. I needed a potato fix. :biggrin2:


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Jen, here's the wikipedia article on egg rolls: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Egg_roll

If your spring rolls are the same as our spring rolls, then an egg roll is like a bigger spring roll but it's apparently dipped in an egg wash and then fried. It doesn't taste eggy or anything, the egg just changes the texture of the outside I think. They sure are good!

Kherrmann, feel free to share your recipe for bulgogi! I love Korean food. There's a restaurant near here that has Korean food, and it tastes good but the meat is often really fatty (which grosses me out) so I hardly eat any of it. I have a few recipes for bulgogi to try and have been meaning to cook it!

I didn't get home until 9:30 tonight so Paul had leftover corned beef and potatoes, and I had macaroni and cheese and potatoes. No, not the healthiest meal ever, but I'm tired out and feeling lazy. We may have some salad here in a little while since we just finished eating.

Stan, how do you make fried rice? This is my favorite recipe, we love it and it's so easy to make: http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Fried-Rice-with-Cilantro/Detail.aspx I use shrimp instead of chicken. I'd like to try it with barbecue pork too since that's what all the restaurants here use. I should make it again!


----------



## irishlops

i am going out for a dinner.
starter. main and dessert! lol


----------



## kherrmann3

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Kherrmann, feel free to share your recipe for bulgogi! I love Korean food. There's a restaurant near here that has Korean food, and it tastes good but the meat is often really fatty (which grosses me out) so I hardly eat any of it. I have a few recipes for bulgogi to try and have been meaning to cook it!


Here is my recipe for Bulgogi. I combined a recipe from AllRecipes.com with one from Will's brother-in-law's mom, who is from South Korea. She has all sorts of yummy recipes! If there are any other recipes that you can think of, I can get them for you! Yhanhi (sp?) has quite the extensive cook book! She makes really good Kimchi, too!  The cucumber one is my favorite!
*
Bulgogi*
*Ingredients:*
- 3 Tbsp. soy sauce - 1/2 tsp. ground black pepper
- 1 Tbsp. sesame oil - 1 green onion; chopped
- 1 Tbsp. sesame seeds; toasted - 1 carrot; julienned
- 1 clove garlic; minced - 1/4-1/2 yellow onion; chopped
- 1 tsp. white sugar - 1 lb. beef; thinly sliced ***

*Directions:*
- Mix soy sauce, sesame oil, sesame seeds, garlic, sugar and pepper in resealable bag/container.
- Add in the veggies and meat, seal the container/bag, coat well.
- Marinade for at least 2 1/2 hours. Overnight is best!
- When ready to cook, pour into a non-stick frypan (you might need a little oil) and cook until desired doneness. 
- Serve over rice. (We use Minute Rice... Hehe)

*Notes:*
- *** Beef. The recipe online calls for sirloin steak, but I have used round and chuck steaks and they all are pretty good. Some are just easier to cut than others! 
- I find that there is very little marinade left when you add the meat/veggies in the mix. I normally just cook it with the marinade in the pan. 
- The "AllRecipes.com" also uses 1/2 tsp. salt and 1/4 monosodium glutemate (MSG). I think it would be WAY too salty with that. Yhanhi's recipe does not call for salt or MSG. 
Let me know when you try it and if you like it! :biggrin2:


----------



## kherrmann3

I didn't think to add this after the Bulgogi recipe, but it won't let me edit my post now... Being the lazy person that I am, I just use matchstick carrots instead of cutting them up myself.

Also, we aren't big onion eaters, so we don't use much yellow onion (if any). I just put in a little extra green onion and leave it at that!


----------



## SnowyShiloh

I'll definitely have to try that recipe, thanks a bunch! Incidentally, I have about 6 sirloin steaks in the freezer from last summer that I've been meaning to cook. Sounds like perfect bulgogi meat to me. I can't wait to try it! Do you happen to have recipes for japchae, kalbi and bibimbap?


----------



## kherrmann3

I don't have them on-hand, but I can email Will's brother-in-law to get them! 

ETA: I just emailed Will's sister to ask about the recipes.


----------



## mouse_chalk

Ooooh Pennie, thanks for that recipe! It's kind of how I thought it would be. Steve doesn't like gorgonzola either (at least he thinks he doesn't lol) so I might use another blue cheese instead.....


Last night I didn't have time to try that, so I mad spaghetti, with spring greens, mushrooms, garlic and flaked smoked haddock in a cream sauce. Very quick- about 15 mins, I cooked the fish pretty much from frozen and it was yummy!

Kelly, that Korean beef recipe sounds YUMMY! I will definitely have to try that- I have all the ingredients and it looks really easy to do.....



I think that tonight we will have the sirloin steaks, and new potatoes. Plus yesterday I got some purple sprouting brocoli which is my favourite veg ever, so I'll have that too


----------



## kherrmann3

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> Kelly, that Korean beef recipe sounds YUMMY! I will definitely have to try that- I have all the ingredients and it looks really easy to do.....


It is SO easy to do! The only thing that factors how it tastes (aside from measurements) are the quality of meat. I've made it with some crummy meat before, and it still tasted wonderful! It was just a little chewy!


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Having some lunch right now. 

Instant Noodles, Baby Bok Choy and Duck.


----------



## mouse_chalk

Stan, that looks YUMMY!

I have decided to make the gorgonzola sauce to go with my steak tonight instead LOL. If it turns out good, then I can make it for the pasta in the week sometime. 

Steve doesn't want to ear for another hour, but I am SO hungry right now! I just want to reach into my screen with a fork and eat your noodles!


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> I just want to reach into my screen with a fork and eat your noodles!


Sorry it's all gone. :biggrin2:


----------



## trailsend

I haven't figured out what to make tonight and reading this has made me super hungry very quickly! We had fish and chips at the pub last night, and I'm thinking steak now for supper because of Jen lol


----------



## mouse_chalk

*trailsend wrote: *


> I haven't figured out what to make tonight and reading this has made me super hungry very quickly! We had fish and chips at the pub last night, and I'm thinking steak now for supper because of Jen lol


LOL, sorry! :biggrin2:


Pennie, thank you SO much for that recipe! I made it tonight and it was lovely! I adapted it a bit- I cooked a minced clove of garlic in a bit of butter first, and used creme fraiche instead of cream, but it was sooooo good!

The steak was lovely too. It's so much nicer from a proper butcher than the pre-packed supermarket stuff....

Here is a pic of my dinner 








No carbs tomorrow night! I try not to eat them every night- just because they make me feel really bloated and overly full. I prefer to fill up on salad and veggies


----------



## hartleybun

mouse_chalkcan you please refrain from mentioning gorgonzola or any blue cheese as i dont have any in the fridge and am suffering withdrawl symptoms:nerves1lol! i could cope with the mention of broccoli as i had some tonight but the cheese:disgust:am now going to feed bunnies who do not remind me of cheese.......


----------



## mouse_chalk

*hartleybun wrote: *


> mouse_chalkcan you please refrain from mentioning gorgonzola or any blue cheese as i dont have any in the fridge and am suffering withdrawl symptoms:nerves1lol! i could cope with the mention of broccoli as i had some tonight but the cheese:disgust:am now going to feed bunnies who do not remind me of cheese.......



:roflmao:

LOL! 

I was quite lucky really- we just stopped at the tiny Co-op at the end of our road, and I was thinking they probably didn't have it, but they did! I haven't had gorgonzola for ages- I'd forgotten how creamy it was compared to other blue cheeses. YUM. 


Oooops, sorry..... Now I'm really rubbing your nose in it arent I? :shock:


----------



## hartleybun

> * style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff"*
> 
> Oooops, sorry..... Now I'm really rubbing your nose in it arent I? :shock:


:tantrum::bangheadullhair:decides to go to bed and watch dr who dvd which contains no cheese references whatsoever


----------



## trailsend

We had steak (thanks Jen!) baked potatoes with sour cream, and fresh veggies


----------



## BethM

I had an omelet-y sort of thing. But because I am too lazy to make a real omelet, I just sauteed some diced mushrooms and tomatoes, then scrambled a couple eggs on top, and then melted a bit of shredded Cheddar cheese on top.


----------



## JimD

We had meatloaf and... macaroni & cheese



:biggrin2:


----------



## kherrmann3

This is what we had for dinner:
- Pork chops cooked with olive oil, garlic, lemon juice, soy sauce, and some spices.
- Noodles with margarine, parmesan, garlic, and some more spices.
- Canned corn (I'm lazy).
- Garlic bread.


----------



## Bo B Bunny

jen, I am SO glad you liked that recipe! It just looked like it would be tastey!

STAN: I am SO shocked! We are getting ducks THIS week!


----------



## JadeIcing

*And AGAIN! I LOVE IT!*

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Had this thursday and had to have it again today!
> 
> Salad with chicken, ranch dressing and croutons.


----------



## kherrmann3

Well, Will came home from the store with the biggest freakin' pork loin roast I have ever seen. It takes up the whole top shelf (door part) of my freezer. It's only 9 pounds and about two feet long, but I have a small freezer, and we only eat about a pound of meat at a time. Yikes.

Here is the picture of "the beast". This doesn't look so big in the pictures, but trust me, it is!


----------



## Brandy456

Roast beeef, and Mac&Cheese. And bread. 
Gotta love carbs


----------



## Brandy456

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> Well, Will came home from the store with the biggest freakin' pork loin roast I have ever seen. It takes up the whole top shelf (door part) of my freezer. It's only 9 pounds and about two feet long, but I have a small freezer, and we only eat about a pound of meat at a time. Yikes.
> 
> Here is the picture of "the beast". This doesn't look so big in the pictures, but trust me, it is!


Theres SOO much things you can do with thatt though. Pork Chops, Roasts, Soups, Rice.. =) Sorry, I love pork.


----------



## Numbat

We had peking duck for dinner yesterday! Homemade from scratch!... almost (we bought already plucked ducks). Peking duck is just roast duck specially prepared wrapped in Chinese pancakes.

My mum's friend pressured her into it (he really likes cooking). It's pretty complicated, you have to dry the ducks by hanging them and marinate them and then do the pancakes. We did the whole authentic thing, there are shortcuts. It took the whole day but my mum did most of it  She even chopped the head off.

The pancakes are really annoying, you make the pancake dough and cut them out and then you have to stick them together with oil and roll them out and fry them. Before they stick you have to separate them (they're really hot) and then steam them.

The peking duck turned out great although the skin wasn't crispy enough because we didn't hang them as long as you're meant to. Then we had homemade ice-cream for desert which my mum's friend made. It was basically cinnamon and ginger flavour with some other spices, suprisingly nice! He makes lots of bizarre flavours, we tried his bacon flavour one once, that was a bit weird.


----------



## PepnFluff

I had chinese takeaway, this stuff is good! for $7NZ so roughly 2.50 pounds they stuff, and I mean STUFF a container full of whatever you want. I got fried rice a chicken noodle thing, spring roll, bout 7 pork balls and some nummy veges all with sweet and sour sauce on them!! YUM!!


----------



## SnowyShiloh

I worked late tonight so went the easy route for dinner- chicken tacos. Didn't even bother with with a side dish!


----------



## cheryl

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> *cheryl wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Yes,it wouldn't be the same without them in it,i also add some fish sauce..oyster sauce..soy sauce
> 
> 
> 
> Yum,I only used the soya sauce for fried rice,but never thought of using the other sauces (fish and oyster sauce). No wonder you have the best Fried Rice. Do you find it too salty?
Click to expand...

Haha if i get to heavy handed with the sauces then i end up spoiling it and it goes saltylol...i was alway's taught to try and not use to much...ohh and i also add some lemon juice to the mixture as well.


----------



## DeniseJP

This is not a good thread to read if you are hungry - LOL!

Last night was vegetarian chili (using bulgar wheat for the meat texture) with hunks of very sharp cheddar cheese, all heated until the cheese was bubbly. I usually make a large pot of it and freeze it - I am the only one here who will eat it. The meal has carrots, tomatoes, celery, kidney beans, garlic and onions in a vegetable juice base thickened with tomato paste and flavored with chili powder, cumin, basil, salt and pepper.

I lace my serving with habanero pepper sauce - I love hot and spicy food.

Denise
Denise


----------



## Numbat

*DeniseJP wrote: *


> This is not a good thread to read if you are hungry - LOL!


Definitely not lol! 

I'm not a big fan of spicy food, it's too hot for me! Tonight we went to the China Bar and I had crispy skin chicken on rice. Then I felt all yucky so I had some cheerios.


----------



## Brandy456

Tonight the teacher is here so i'll have a early dinner, Probbly just get Chili from wendy's. =)
They have the BEST chili


----------



## mouse_chalk

Ohhhh, I've literally just eaten lunch and this thread has made me hungry again!

I HAVE to have chilli this week now. I have been craving it for ages! 

I don't have to cook tonight because I'm being taken out to dinner! Steve wont tell me where, he just told me to make sure I'm ready to go at about 7 I think, and I'll see when we get there! :shock: Intrigued much!


----------



## hartleybun

will think of your mystery meal whilst im eating my haggis tonite:eats:


----------



## BethM

I had instant noodles, to which I added: chopped mushrooms, small tilapia pieces, and shredded cabbage, all of which was sauteed with garlic and ginger. It was a bit on the bland side, so next time I might add just a touch of chili oil.


----------



## kherrmann3

I made the Bulgogi!  Delicious!


----------



## SnowyShiloh

I was going to make shepherd's pie tonight because as usual, when I bought potatoes last week to go with my corned beef, I bought way too many! But we haven't even been to the store yet and it's after 9 pm AND I'm not very hungry. BethM's post gave me an idea because I have a couple packages of shrimp Udon soup, plus some frozen tilapia and some veggies. I'll probably cobble something together from that! Thanks for the idea, Beth!

Hey, do we get pictures of the lovely bulgogi?


----------



## SnowyShiloh

We ended up having the soup! And it was really good. I poached tilapia and cooked the udon noodles (they're like 80 cents a pack and taste a lot better than ramen, plus they're healthier) with finely diced carrots, peas and corn and stirred in 2 eggs at the end with the seasoning packets. I put Thai hot sauce, lime wedges, rice vinegar and soy sauce on the table to put in the soup if we felt like it. I'll definitely be making this again since I always have those ingredients on hand. Thanks for the idea, Beth!


----------



## kherrmann3

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> I was going to make shepherd's pie tonight because as usual, when I bought potatoes last week to go with my corned beef, I bought way too many! But we haven't even been to the store yet and it's after 9 pm AND I'm not very hungry. BethM's post gave me an idea because I have a couple packages of shrimp Udon soup, plus some frozen tilapia and some veggies. I'll probably cobble something together from that! Thanks for the idea, Beth!
> 
> Hey, do we get pictures of the lovely bulgogi?


I can post a picture, but it's not too lovely looking! The lighting here stinks, and every picture I take (of food, anyways) looks yucky!  It looked a lot tastier, trust me! I also mix some sesame seeds into the rice and some green onion, too. 

The rice is hiding under the meat.  I didn't make enough rice... :expressionless


----------



## RexyRex

Have you ever tried kimchi on your bulgogi? I think it's good but it's not for the faint hearted! If you like garlic, you should try it.


----------



## hartleybun

my food seems so boring compared to all yours


----------



## Brandy456

*hartleybun wrote: *


> my food seems so boring compared to all yours


mine too =(


----------



## mouse_chalk

Hartleybun this will probably make your day LOL!

My 'mystery date' last night was a trip to Cardiff to see a band we really like but we thought their tour had sold out. While we were waiting for them to start we went to Pizza Express. I had a pizza, of course. For the third time in a week, I ate cheese and was TERRIBLY ill. At one point Steve wanted to take me home- I was doubled over in pain. I don't think I can eat cheese!!! :shock: I'll have to avoid it for a while 


I AM having chilli tonight. I am I am I am I AM!

If I remember to get the mince out of the freezer lol...


----------



## hartleybun

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> Hartleybun this will probably make your day LOL!
> 
> My 'mystery date' last night was a trip to Cardiff to see a band we really like but we thought their tour had sold out. While we were waiting for them to start we went to Pizza Express. I had a pizza, of course. For the third time in a week, I ate cheese and was TERRIBLY ill. At one point Steve wanted to take me home- I was doubled over in pain. I don't think I can eat cheese!!! :shock: I'll have to avoid it for a while
> 
> 
> I AM having chilli tonight. I am I am I am I AM!
> 
> If I remember to get the mince out of the freezer lol...


:roflmao:i am of course terribly sorry to hear of your bad reaction to cheese:biggrin2:hope you enjoyed the band tho':biggrin2:


----------



## kherrmann3

*RexyRex wrote: *


> Have you ever tried kimchi on your bulgogi? I think it's good but it's not for the faint hearted! If you like garlic, you should try it.


I have, but I like it separate. I am only fond of two or three kinds of kimchi, but don't ask me which ones! Will's sister made a good cucumber one, if I remember right!

Honey Pork Chops tonight! (really easy marinade recipe, if anyone wants it!)


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> I don't think I can eat cheese!!! :shock: I'll have to avoid it for a while


I love cheese, but I can't eat too much as I get sick too. Same with milk and dairy products where I take lactose enzymes to make them more digestible.


----------



## Mai_Roberts

i had Pizza tonight x


----------



## irishlops

i had 3spuds and a slice turkey


----------



## irishbunny

I had bangers and mash, yum!


----------



## irishlops

mhh... im jelous..
but i like bacon more.
lol.
but bangors will do! 
*gets bus up 2 clare. 5hrs on a bus. wait, the local shop is closer only 20mins away.lol*


----------



## BethM

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> For the third time in a week, I ate cheese and was TERRIBLY ill. At one point Steve wanted to take me home- I was doubled over in pain. I don't think I can eat cheese!!! :shock: I'll have to avoid it for a while



I heard just yesterday on a food podcast that hard cheeses have no lactose in them (it's all been converted to lactic acid), so there could be something else in the cheese that's causing problems. (But double- and triple- cream cheeses have had butterfat added, so they did have lactose.) Also, that goat and sheep milk cheeses are generally easier to digest than cow's-mild cheese. Something about the milk proteins, I think.


----------



## BethM

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> We ended up having the soup! And it was really good. I poached tilapia and cooked the udon noodles (they're like 80 cents a pack and taste a lot better than ramen, plus they're healthier) with finely diced carrots, peas and corn and stirred in 2 eggs at the end with the seasoning packets. I put Thai hot sauce, lime wedges, rice vinegar and soy sauce on the table to put in the soup if we felt like it. I'll definitely be making this again since I always have those ingredients on hand. Thanks for the idea, Beth!


Sure! Yours sounds like it was better than mine! 

Today was a bit chilly, so it was a good day for soup. I made a modified version of Nigella Lawson's corn soup: 1 green onion, a large clove of garlic, half a small jalapeno pepper whizzed in the food processor with 1 3/4 cups thawed frozen sweet corn and a pinch of kosher salt. After it's all mush, put it in a pan and whisk in 1 can (1 3/4 cups) vegetable stock. Simmer until it's hot all the way through. I had some heavy cream in the fridge, so I stirred it in at the end to add a little more body.

I think it took me all of 15 minutes, start to finish, and I cleaned the food processor while the soup heated. 

Super easy, super delicious, and if you leave the cream out there's no fat and very few calories.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Man, the corn soup sounds great too! And I want the Honey Pork Chops marinade  What are bangers?

We had a cheater dinner tonight. I worked until 9:30 and then we did our grocery shopping for the next two weeks, then had to put everything away so we didn't eat until 11. I boiled some spinach cheese ravioli that I bought discounted from the gourmet section of the store back in January, they were in the freezer. Over it was Classico brand Vodka sauce and we had steamed green beans on the side. Tasty and really easy. I like having quick things on hand like this and planning meals ahead of time according to what my work schedule will be so we don't get fast food as much. We haven't gone out to eat (even fast food) since my birthday at the end of February so I'd say we're doing pretty well!


----------



## Bo B Bunny

*Brandy456 wrote: *


> *hartleybun wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> my food seems so boring compared to all yours
> 
> 
> 
> mine too =(
Click to expand...

Same.


----------



## kherrmann3

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> *Brandy456 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *hartleybun wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> my food seems so boring compared to all yours
> 
> 
> 
> mine too =(
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same.
Click to expand...

Ours was, too, but I went online and got some recipe ideas and started making my own. I found that www.AllRecipes.com is a great place to start!

Nuts to you, Betty Crocker! *shakes fist*


----------



## BethM

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Man, the corn soup sounds great too!


Here's the original recipe:

_6 cups frozen sweet corn, defrosted
3 green onions, trimmed and halved
1 clove garlic, peeled
1/4 cup semolina
6 cups hot vegetable stock (from a can or made from bouillon cubes)

Put the first 4 ingredients in a food processor and blend until it's a mush. Put the mixture in a large saucepan, add the vegetable stock, and bring to a boil. Turn down the heat and let simmer for 10 minutes._


Whoops, looks like I forgot the semolina last night. It does help thicken the soup. 
The full recipe makes A LOT of soup! 
While the original is very tasty, it's like pure sweet corn, it is a bit bland for me. Last night I added the jalapeno to the mixture. The first time I made this, I sprinkled some red pepper flakes into the leftover before reheating. I think it would be good with some chopped cilantro on top, too. It's very filling, too.


----------



## hartleybun

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> *Bo B Bunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *Brandy456 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *hartleybun wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> my food seems so boring compared to all yours
> 
> 
> 
> mine too =(
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ours was, too, but I went online and got some recipe ideas and started making my own. I found that http://www.AllRecipes.com is a great place to start!
> 
> Nuts to you, Betty Crocker! *shakes fist*
Click to expand...

the rest of my family just arent very adventurous when it comes to food


----------



## Brandy456

We had homade pizza's. Little ones made on Pita. It was actually really good, alot better then ordering thats for sure.


----------



## mouse_chalk

*SnowyShiloh wrote:*


> Over it was Classico brand Vodka sauce and we had steamed green beans on the side. Tasty and really easy.


Vodka sauce? Sounds yummy! What's in it? Is it like a creamy or tomato-based sauce? I'm looking for new pasta sauces!

I had my chilli last night- it was sooooooo good. I actually ended up going back for seconds which I never normally do. With a spoonful of sour cream on the side.... I love chilli! Such comfort food!


Tonight I fancy something lighter so I'll probably roast a chicken breast with thyme, and then have that with a green salad and new potatoes.... Maybe not the potatoes and maybe coleslaw instead? I can't decide.... 


That corn soup does sound nice! I don't think I can eat too much sweetcorn in one go though..... I'm scared to eat foods now after first my chicken fiasco, and now the cheese episode! :cry1: I love cheese as well, and I still have some gorgonzola in my fridge just begging to be eaten!


----------



## Bo B Bunny

*hartleybun wrote: *


> *kherrmann3 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *Bo B Bunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *Brandy456 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *hartleybun wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> my food seems so boring compared to all yours
> 
> 
> 
> mine too =(
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ours was, too, but I went online and got some recipe ideas and started making my own. I found that http://www.AllRecipes.com is a great place to start!
> 
> Nuts to you, Betty Crocker! *shakes fist*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the rest of my family just arent very adventurous when it comes to food
Click to expand...

Same, except my son.


----------



## BethM

I had 2 1/4 tomatoes in my fridge that were pretty old. Not rotten, but they were getting mealy. In the past, I would have just thrown these away, but I was inspired by Jen's easy-breezy pasta sauce. I chopped them up and threw them into a pan with some hot olive oil and some sliced garlic and tossed in some dried basil and rosemary, some kosher salt, and a pinch of sugar. After awhile, I added some chopped mushrooms. While that simmered, I cooked some rigatoni. At the very end, I stirred the rigatoni in with the sauce and some chopped parsley. 

On my way home from work, I had stopped at the store to get some cilantro for the bunnies, and fresh spinach was on sale, and I got a bunch. So along with my pasta, I had some fresh spinach with just a light drizzle of dressing.


----------



## kherrmann3

Tonight we were lazy and just made a pizza. I ate frozen pizza rolls (still frozen, too)!


----------



## Brandy456

It's wednesday so I had mcdonalds again.


----------



## mouse_chalk

I didn't have my chicken in the end last night........ I got lured by the idea of having fish and chips and not having to cook and being able to watch The Apprentice! :blushan:

So I had chicken salad for lunch today instead.

I'm just about to go and make something for tea. I have seabass fillets, so I'll have them, but not sure what with yet....


Beth, I'm glad my pasta sauce inspired you! It's soooo quick isn't it? I usually add mushrooms if I'm eating it on my own, but Steve is allergic to them normally. I also like to add capers and black pitted olives sometimes too, and sometimes even a bit of red chilli chopped up. I like the sauce because it makes a good base to build on- I use pretty much the same thing for a spaghetti bolognase, except I add carrots and celery, and for chilli I add the rest of the chilli ingredients


----------



## kherrmann3

We're having Chicken Teriyaki tonight!


----------



## hartleybun

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> *hartleybun wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *kherrmann3 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *Bo B Bunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *Brandy456 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *hartleybun wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> my food seems so boring compared to all yours
> 
> 
> 
> mine too =(
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the rest of my family just arent very adventurous when it comes to food
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same, except my son.
Click to expand...

:rofl:the most adventurous eater in my family is one of my choc labs - whiskey. she eats anything:biggrin2:


----------



## mouse_chalk

Well in the end, I pan-fried the sea bass fillets (they were quite small) just seasoned in a little bit of butter and olive oil, and then made some creamed fennel. You slice half a fennel bulb (for one person) thinly, and a clove or 2 of garlic, and cook it in a little bit of olive oil until the fennel is soft. Then add a spoonful of creme fraiche, plus about half the juice of a fresh lemon and some salt and pepper. Et voila! I had it with new potatoes 

Didn't take a picture because I forgot!

Steve doesn't eat fish and he's feeling really poorly today so I reheated him some roasted butternut squash and carrot soup. I learnt the hard way several times that when you're sick, the thing you want most is homemade soup, but it's the last thing you want to make. So now I either have a soup making session or I make extra, and freeze it in special stand-up pouches I bought. Just tip the frozen block of soup in the pan and heat it until it's defrosted and warm! Yummy! Plus Steve said that my homemade soup makes him feel better when he's well, let alone sick


----------



## karnana3

laub cheung. (or however you spell it.)


----------



## karnana3

ok, i think i was replying to somehitng back on page 8... not realizing this post has 11 pages! d'oh!


----------



## SnowyShiloh

I finally made my shepherd's pie tonight! I know it's technically not shepherd's pie since it doesn't use lamb, I actually use ground turkey, but whatever. I always use this recipe:

http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Shepherds-Pie-VI/Detail.aspx

But use the ground turkey plus a diced onion, make more of the sauce and add Worcestershire sauce and garlic, and add a lot more veggies. Also just make my normal mashed potatoes to go on top using milk, sour cream and salt and pepper. No cheese or onions. It's a yummy recipe and makes 8 good sized servings, enough for a while when you only have 2 people!


----------



## mouse_chalk

Shiloh, I call mine Shepherd's Pie even though there's no lamb in it too lol! I use minced/ground beef in mine....

Is ground turkey really popular over there then? It's sold in the supermarkets over here, but I don't think it's as popular as other meats. I've never used it! It's really healthy though, so maybe I should give it a try..... Except there's rarely any free-range stuff about and I won't buy anything else.

Right now not even thinking about dinner, just trying to decide what to have for lunch! I'm starving and it's 10.30am!


----------



## Brandy456

^ Me too, 9:18 to be exact.



I'm going to my brothers house for the weekend (not the one with the baby) so i'll probably have some 'dude-food' I like to call it. This 'dude-food' is stuff like burgers, wings, carbs pretty much.


----------



## kherrmann3

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> Is ground turkey really popular over there then? It's sold in the supermarkets over here, but I don't think it's as popular as other meats.


They sell the ground turkey over here, but I've never seen anyone pick any up while we were shopping! I've thought about getting some, but I don't really like turkey, so we never buy it. I do get ground chicken, though.


----------



## BethM

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> *mouse_chalk wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Is ground turkey really popular over there then? It's sold in the supermarkets over here, but I don't think it's as popular as other meats.
> 
> 
> 
> They sell the ground turkey over here, but I've never seen anyone pick any up while we were shopping! I've thought about getting some, but I don't really like turkey, so we never buy it. I do get ground chicken, though.
Click to expand...



My grandma uses it a lot instead of ground beef, because it's healthier. And my best friend uses it instead of beef because it's cheaper. 

Kelly, I'm insanely jealous that you can get ground chicken! NO stores in my area sell ground chicken. Whole Foods is the only place I can get it ground for me, the other stores I shop at have flat out refused to grind for me. I have a recipe for some burgers made with ground chicken that I'd love to try.


----------



## mouse_chalk

Ground chicken? I have never, ever seen that over here! 

There's an American cookery program that they show over here that I've been watching quite a bit, called Healthy Appetite. She uses ground turkey in a lot of things. It's on right before Barefoot Contesssa and I call her the 'Anti-Ina' because she uses half a teaspoon of olive oil to Ina's 1/2 cup! I know whose recipes I prefer lol...


----------



## kherrmann3

*BethM wrote: *


> Kelly, I'm insanely jealous that you can get ground chicken! NO stores in my area sell ground chicken. Whole Foods is the only place I can get it ground for me, the other stores I shop at have flat out refused to grind for me. I have a recipe for some burgers made with ground chicken that I'd love to try.


They have it in the "specialty" meats area at our local grocery store. It's in there next to the ground turkey and turkey bacon (and some pork loins). I was going to call it the "poultry section" but they have the pork in there, too. Weird. Only one brand makes it (Perdue), but it's been pretty good. We haven't had any troubles with it. 

Actually, the one complaint that I have with the ground chicken vs. ground beef thing is that chicken sticks to the bottom of the pan pretty bad! I use a lot of oil to try and keep it off the pan (nonstick, too!) but it still manages to get stuck. I cook it on med./med. high heat and constantly stir it. You let it sit for a millisecond and BAM!, it's stuck to the bottom. I assume that is because it has less fat than ground beef and therefore, less built-in cooking oil!


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Yeah, I love ground turkey. I use the super lean ground turkey breast. The only thing I don't like is it's $5.99 for 1.25 pounds of meat, and you can get ground beef for half that. It's perfect to use in recipes that call for ground beef that you fry in the pan (like tacos or sloppy joes or spaghetti sauce or other things with "loose" meat), but it's not so great for things like meatballs or burgers or meatloaf because it's too dry. If you get ground dark turkey, burgers and meatloaf and meatballs turn out just fine though.

I'm a cashier at a grocery store so of course I see what everyone buys. Ground turkey is pretty popular here! You can also buy frozen turkey meatballs (which Paul loves) and frozen turkey burgers. I bought 3 pounds of frozen turkey burgers for $8 the other day- it's not the super lean turkey, but still good and you can either grill the patties as burgers or you can use the thawed meat in place of regular ground meat in recipes because the only ingredient is ground turkey. 

Anyway, I am making pizza for dinner tonight! I'm using this recipe for the crust: http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Valentinos-Pizza-Crust/Detail.aspx

It's incredibly good and really easy, Paul thinks it's better than pizza from a restaurant. Toppings will be salami (instead of pepperoni because they're practically the same thing and we like salami on sandwiches too) and brined olives. I'll make a salad too.


----------



## BethM

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> *BethM wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Kelly, I'm insanely jealous that you can get ground chicken! NO stores in my area sell ground chicken. Whole Foods is the only place I can get it ground for me, the other stores I shop at have flat out refused to grind for me. I have a recipe for some burgers made with ground chicken that I'd love to try.
> 
> 
> 
> They have it in the "specialty" meats area at our local grocery store. It's in there next to the ground turkey and turkey bacon (and some pork loins). I was going to call it the "poultry section" but they have the pork in there, too. Weird. Only one brand makes it (Perdue), but it's been pretty good. We haven't had any troubles with it.
Click to expand...


I try to stay out of the "specialty" meat sections where I shop. In the stores here, all types of turkey are together, all pork is together, etc. The sections marked "specialty" have tongue, tripe, stomach, and things like that. I don't even want to SEE those things, much less think about eating them. :yuck

I guess if I want the ground chicken, I will have to pony up the price of chicken at Whole Foods and have them do it for me.


----------



## kherrmann3

They just put the tongue over by the beef section.  In general, the chicken is all together, turkey, pork, etc., minus the ground chicken/turkey and certain pork loins. It's weird... Will almost threw up in the store the other day because they had pig's feet in the meat bunker! I was cracking up!

ETA: Can you maybe get a grinder? I know Will has a sausage grinder that mashes up meat so you can fill sausages. I bet it would make good ground chicken. Also, ground chicken is $2.99 for a package (I don't remember the weight).


----------



## mouse_chalk

Or would a food processor work for grinding/mincing stuff? I would think you could use one of the attachments for it.

I would DIE for a Magimix food processor! I just made coleslaw for dinner and I was thinking how I could have shredded the cabbage and grated the carrot in about 30 seconds as opposed to aching my wrists doing it all by hand!

This: I think I would give my right arm for! (After all I wouldn't need it to grate and chop anymore )







http://www.johnlewis.com/230476253/Product.aspx




For dinner I made coleslaw and I had a griddled lamb steak. Steve got it ready-marinated, which I wouldn't normally do but I feel so crappy today it was easier than doing my own 


Kelly, you never did post that honey pork chop recipe! I'd like to try it!


----------



## Brandy456

Pork Ka-bobs. Marc Angelo makes them, so we bauught a pack of chicken and one of pork


----------



## irishbunny

I had Supermacs today, just had a curry chip with cheese and coke.


----------



## kherrmann3

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> Kelly, you never did post that honey pork chop recipe! I'd like to try it!


OK! :biggrin2:

It's a super-easy marinade, and it sounds really simple compared to some of the stuff you eat, but here it is (all three ingredients of fury!).

- 1/2 cup Worchestershire sauce (we use the "French's" brand, you probably don't have it there...
- 4 teaspoons of honey (I like clover honey)
- Black pepper, to taste.

I just whisk that up and marinate pork chops in it (around 6 hours). I tend to make the marinade in the morning and add the chops around noon. They're popular at my apartment, but I don't know if that's just because Will is a picky eater.


----------



## slavetoabunny

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> Or would a food processor work for grinding/mincing stuff? I would think you could use one of the attachments for it.
> 
> I would DIE for a Magimix food processor! I just made coleslaw for dinner and I was thinking how I could have shredded the cabbage and grated the carrot in about 30 seconds as opposed to aching my wrists doing it all by hand!
> 
> This: I think I would give my right arm for! (After all I wouldn't need it to grate and chop anymore )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.johnlewis.com/230476253/Product.aspx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For dinner I made coleslaw and I had a griddled lamb steak. Steve got it ready-marinated, which I wouldn't normally do but I feel so crappy today it was easier than doing my own
> 
> 
> Kelly, you never did post that honey pork chop recipe! I'd like to try it!


Food processors are really awesome, but........cleaning them stinks! I have one and most of the time I elect to chop manually. It takes less time.


----------



## karnana3

i had scrambled eggs, cheese and salsa in a tortills... it's friday and its Lent.


----------



## mouse_chalk

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> *mouse_chalk wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Kelly, you never did post that honey pork chop recipe! I'd like to try it!
> 
> 
> 
> OK! :biggrin2:
> 
> It's a super-easy marinade, and it sounds really simple compared to some of the stuff you eat, but here it is (all three ingredients of fury!).
> 
> - 1/2 cup Worchestershire sauce (we use the "French's" brand, you probably don't have it there...
> - 4 teaspoons of honey (I like clover honey)
> - Black pepper, to taste.
> 
> I just whisk that up and marinate pork chops in it (around 6 hours). I tend to make the marinade in the morning and add the chops around noon. They're popular at my apartment, but I don't know if that's just because Will is a picky eater.
Click to expand...


That is super easy! I will have to try that! What do you normally have with it?


We have lea and perins (I think I spelt that right) and to be honest I didn't even know there were other brands! I don't use it too often so it's one of those things I just buy without thinking about...


And LOL I don't always eat complicated stuff! I'm quite stuck in my ways actually- I have my recipes but I need to start trying more new things. I'm not proud of our once-to-twice a week takeaway habit either lol! It's showing a lot more now that I'm posting about my dinner each night!:blushan:


----------



## SnowyShiloh

I'm going to try that honey marinade too! Sounds like it would be tasty grilled.


----------



## kirbyultra

I had Korean short ribs, sesame tofu and snowpeas, soup, and leftover pork chops with steamed rice. There was too much beef. I brought most of it to share with my coworkers the next day


----------



## trailsend

We had homemade leek and potato soup. Our winter and early spring favorite. Last night we had Beef ribs with roasted Cubanelle peppers.


----------



## BethM

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> ETA: Can you maybe get a grinder? I know Will has a sausage grinder that mashes up meat so you can fill sausages. I bet it would make good ground chicken. Also, ground chicken is $2.99 for a package (I don't remember the weight).



OK, so the funny thing is that I'm sitting here bellyaching about not being able to buy ground chicken in the store. I do actually have a meat grinder. But I'm too lazy to use it.
Last year, I managed to score an Artisan series KitchenAid mixer for super-cheap. (On Clearance at Bed Bath and Beyond for 60% off, then they let me use a 20% coupon on top of that, *and* I had a gift card.) There was a promotion where you could send in your receipt and get a free veggie slicer or meat grinder attachment. I got the grinder. 
But I've never actually taken it out of the box. Because I'm lazy.


----------



## BethM

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> *mouse_chalk wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Or would a food processor work for grinding/mincing stuff? I would think you could use one of the attachments for it.
> 
> I would DIE for a Magimix food processor! I just made coleslaw for dinner and I was thinking how I could have shredded the cabbage and grated the carrot in about 30 seconds as opposed to aching my wrists doing it all by hand!
> 
> 
> 
> Food processors are really awesome, but........cleaning them stinks! I have one and most of the time I elect to chop manually. It takes less time.
Click to expand...

I used the money I made from the yard sale last summer to get myself a nice food processor. The one I got is SUPER easy to clean. 
I use it tons. Especially in the summer, I grow basil in pots on my deck, and spend the summer eating fresh made pesto sauce. And it's a must for shredding carrots for carrot cake. 

This summer, I hope to make enough to get a nice blender.


----------



## kherrmann3

I understand the whole "lazy" thing with kitchen items! There have been plenty of times where I don't want to open a new gadget and bring it out! Don't you have a boyfriend or other significant other to harass into grinding up some chicken? I do that one to Will all the time... 
("Honey! My hands hurt. Can you grate some cheese?") :biggrin2:

Normally, I serve my honey pork chops with whatever we have laying around! My meals are normally based on the "1/3 rule". Well, it's my rule, whatever. I make 1/3 of my meal meat, 1/3 a carb of some sort, and 1/3 a vegetable. It works out OK.  Normally with the pork, I serve corn (canned, frozen or fresh) and either a potato of some sort or a noodle dish. Yup, I'm simple! 

I have prepared the pork chops in a pan on the stove and on a mini-indoor grill. We don't have an outdoor grill, so we can't try it out!


----------



## mouse_chalk

I think I would gladly do the washing up to not have to grate 6 carrots or whatever! I don't mind shredding the cabbage so much, but I always scrape my fingers on the grater when I do the carrots! It can't help that I am totally addicted to watching Barefoot Contessa and every day she uses her Kitchen Aid mixer and her Magimix food processor! She used it to make coleslaw yesterday and I was insanely jealous! :grumpy:

I'm not sure if I'll get dinner tonight or not- me and my friends are going to watch another friend of mine who is in a dance show, at 6 so we're leaving at 5.30. That's too early for me to eat dinner so I might have to just grab a sandwich when I get back or something...


----------



## BethM

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> I think I would gladly do the washing up to not have to grate 6 carrots or whatever! I don't mind shredding the cabbage so much, but I always scrape my fingers on the grater when I do the carrots! It can't help that I am totally addicted to watching Barefoot Contessa and every day she uses her Kitchen Aid mixer and her Magimix food processor! She used it to make coleslaw yesterday and I was insanely jealous! :grumpy:


Well, you are getting married soon, yes? And people give gifts when you get married. Maybe you should ask for a food processor as a wedding gift? Perhaps a couple of your friends would go in together on one. 
And since you cook for Steve, it would benefit both of you!

Or a mixer, whichever one you think you'd use more. (I use my processor more. I hardly bake at all, so I don't use the mixer much. Good thing I didn't pay much for it!)

I have a KitchenAid food processor, 7-cup capacity with a mini-bowl for small jobs. It's less expensive than the Magimix, but probably not as nice! (Much better than the $20 thing I used to have, though.)

Ok, sorry, I love kitchen gadgets and could go on and on about them.


----------



## mouse_chalk

*BethM wrote: *


> *mouse_chalk wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> I think I would gladly do the washing up to not have to grate 6 carrots or whatever! I don't mind shredding the cabbage so much, but I always scrape my fingers on the grater when I do the carrots! It can't help that I am totally addicted to watching Barefoot Contessa and every day she uses her Kitchen Aid mixer and her Magimix food processor! She used it to make coleslaw yesterday and I was insanely jealous! :grumpy:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you are getting married soon, yes? And people give gifts when you get married. Maybe you should ask for a food processor as a wedding gift? Perhaps a couple of your friends would go in together on one.
> And since you cook for Steve, it would benefit both of you!
> 
> Or a mixer, whichever one you think you'd use more. (I use my processor more. I hardly bake at all, so I don't use the mixer much. Good thing I didn't pay much for it!)
> 
> I have a KitchenAid food processor, 7-cup capacity with a mini-bowl for small jobs. It's less expensive than the Magimix, but probably not as nice! (Much better than the $20 thing I used to have, though.)
> 
> Ok, sorry, I love kitchen gadgets and could go on and on about them.
Click to expand...


LOL! We went to register at a department store the other night and we scanned the Magimix and the Kitchen Aid mixer! Plus a Dualit blender LOL..... Our family will probably think we're being really cheeky but then again some people might buy it, like you said. We got vouchers from Steve's mum and my parents as our engagement present, which we're saving towards a new fridge, but we're sooo tempted to go buy the Magimix instead..... :shock:

I could go on and on about gadgets too! All I have is a really cheap blender that takes forever to make soup, and we have a juicer that we barely ever use unless a bunny is sick and I need to make them fresh juice lol! Although we did get a new kettle that lights up and changes colour recently, that's pretty cool


----------



## BethM

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> LOL! We went to register at a department store the other night and we scanned the Magimix and the Kitchen Aid mixer! Plus a Dualit blender LOL..... Our family will probably think we're being really cheeky but then again some people might buy it, like you said. We got vouchers from Steve's mum and my parents as our engagement present, which we're saving towards a new fridge, but we're sooo tempted to go buy the Magimix instead..... :shock:
> 
> I could go on and on about gadgets too! All I have is a really cheap blender that takes forever to make soup, and we have a juicer that we barely ever use unless a bunny is sick and I need to make them fresh juice lol! Although we did get a new kettle that lights up and changes colour recently, that's pretty cool



I've got WAY too many kitchen gadgets! I use most of them, though. I know it will be a problem if we ever try to buy a house, because I demand a good-sized kitchen! LOL! 
The one thing I need is a blender, I've got a cheap one that is almost useless. I'm hoping to sell enough stuff at my yard sale this summer to get a nice Breville blender. (Probably the mid-range one.) I've got an immersion blender for soup, though. I highly recommend them. Just stick the end in in the pot, and blend away. (I love fruit smoothies in the summer, though, and only a blender will do that.)

I got a Breville electric kettle this winter, to encourage myself to drink more tea. I love it! It doesn't change color, but it has a pretty blue light on it.


----------



## kherrmann3

Well, we were lazy tonight and got Little Caesar's pizza. Mmm... Cheese pizza and Crazy Bread! :biggrin2:


----------



## trailsend

We are having pork roast with cranberry gravy (been cooking all day in the crockpot)roasted asparagus, and mashed potatoes.


----------



## mouse_chalk

*BethM wrote: *


> *mouse_chalk wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! We went to register at a department store the other night and we scanned the Magimix and the Kitchen Aid mixer! Plus a Dualit blender LOL..... Our family will probably think we're being really cheeky but then again some people might buy it, like you said. We got vouchers from Steve's mum and my parents as our engagement present, which we're saving towards a new fridge, but we're sooo tempted to go buy the Magimix instead..... :shock:
> 
> I could go on and on about gadgets too! All I have is a really cheap blender that takes forever to make soup, and we have a juicer that we barely ever use unless a bunny is sick and I need to make them fresh juice lol! Although we did get a new kettle that lights up and changes colour recently, that's pretty cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got WAY too many kitchen gadgets! I use most of them, though. I know it will be a problem if we ever try to buy a house, because I demand a good-sized kitchen! LOL!
> The one thing I need is a blender, I've got a cheap one that is almost useless. I'm hoping to sell enough stuff at my yard sale this summer to get a nice Breville blender. (Probably the mid-range one.) I've got an immersion blender for soup, though. I highly recommend them. Just stick the end in in the pot, and blend away. (I love fruit smoothies in the summer, though, and only a blender will do that.)
> 
> I got a Breville electric kettle this winter, to encourage myself to drink more tea. I love it! It doesn't change color, but it has a pretty blue light on it.
Click to expand...

Our blender is breville! It is part of the juicer we got, we just don't use the juicer attachment. I have an immersion blender as well, that's the one that's crappy, and I prefer to use those rather than the big blender for soups because it's a pain to have to use another pan to pour the blended soup into, if that makes sense....

Our light-up kettle is Breville too! It has a built in water filter, because I was sick of having scummy cups of tea.


I got in about an hour ago, so I just made myself my 'easy breezy' pasta sauce with mushrooms, capers and olives, but I stupidly forgot about cheese and had cheese on top :expressionless My stomach is starting to hurt already! :cry1:


Kelly, what's Crazy Bread?


----------



## kherrmann3

It's a doughy bread stick that is really greasy and covered with Parmesan and garlic. Little Caesar's just calls theirs "Crazy Bread" for whatever reason! It's delicious (and a heart attack waiting to happen)!


----------



## Pet_Bunny

I've got pictures of supper the last few days but was too lazy to post them. :baghead

We are going out for supper tonight. It is a farewell party for one of my Uncles who is moving to Whistler, B.C. (Olympics 2010). He bought a new condo out there.


----------



## BethM

Well, we were lazy tonight and just got Chick-fil-A.

I (heart) waffle fries.


----------



## RexyRex

*BethM wrote: *


> Well, we were lazy tonight and just got Chick-fil-A.
> 
> I (heart) waffle fries.


Mmmmm, waffle fries dipped in Polynesian Sauce. I go to Chik-fil-A so much I should be ashamed!


----------



## BethM

*mouse_chalk wrote:*


> Our blender is breville! It is part of the juicer we got, we just don't use the juicer attachment. I have an immersion blender as well, that's the one that's crappy, and I prefer to use those rather than the big blender for soups because it's a pain to have to use another pan to pour the blended soup into, if that makes sense....
> 
> Our light-up kettle is Breville too! It has a built in water filter, because I was sick of having scummy cups of tea.



Sometimes I torture myself by looking at the Australia and UK sites for Breville, because they offer much more and cooler items for you guys than we get here. 
I love Breville products, they're brilliant. I've got their small size juicer, and small indoor grill/panini press. I see they now sell a toaster oven here, but it is HUGE and wouldn't remotely fit in my kitchen.


----------



## JimD

Tonight we had brisket in tomato & mushroom sauce, white potatoes, and garlic toast ... yummers!!


----------



## Brandy456

Kabobs and fry fries


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!!

Peanut sauce with Satay!

x


----------



## SnowyShiloh

It sounds like everyone had good dinners tonight! We had leftover shepherd's pie. Incidentally, I also had leftover shepherd's pie for breakfast because there's a lot of it. At least it's healthy and has tons of veggies! 

Jen, what is a recipe for a real shepherd's pie? Also I hope your tummy is okay. Oh and today officially makes it 1 month since I've been out to eat, even to a fast food restaurant. We went out for my birthday. Go me!


----------



## kherrmann3

It's Will's night to cook. Lord, help me! (just kidding, he's a good cook!) ... Sometimes...


----------



## mouse_chalk

Shiloh, I have no idea how it's supposed to be made! I just know that Shepherd's Pie traditionally uses minced lamb, whereas with minced beef it's usually called 'Cottage Pie'- over here at least. 

My recipe is browned onions, garlic, celery and carrot, all diced really small, brown the minced beef, add mushrooms if Steve's not eating it (he's allergic), then I add about half a pint of beef stock, about a tablespoon of tomato puree and some gravy granules if I fancy it, and let that simmer for about 15-20minutes until it makes a nice sauce. Then into an oven dish, top with mashed potato (I mash it with a bit of cream and butter), dot little bits of butter on top and into the oven for about 20minutes? Yummy! I know you're supposed to use canned tomatoes really but I prefer this version. Always have to have it with peas!


Tonight I have taken some beef stewing steak out of the freezer, and I'm going to make a curry- Beef in black pepper and yoghurt. It's really really nice, very easy and not at all spicy really. 

It's in a really old book by Madhur Jaffrey but I found it online here:

http://mymelbournerestaurants.blogspot.com/2008/03/beef-baked-with-yoghurt-and-black.html

I'll have it with rice and loads of green beans because they need eating up!


----------



## SnowyShiloh

What you're making tonight sounds good, Jen! Do you suppose I could make it with cubed pork chops or chicken instead of beef? I'm not a big fan of beef and stew meat is always especially fatty it seems like


----------



## mouse_chalk

Yeah definitely! Or lamb too, although I know you guys don't eat that a lot over there. 

It cooks for a long time, so you might want to reduce it slightly for chicken since it cooks quicker, but I don't see why you couldn't use that!

I usually use braising steak and I trim off all the excess fat before I cook it. It's cooked for a long time so by the time you eat it, the beef is usually falling apart with a fork- I don't even need a knife when I eat it! 

You might not want to use all that oil though- thinking back you don't really need that much- just enough to brown the meat, and then fry the onions in what's left after you take the meat out!


I didn't make mine in the end because once my beef defrosted it looked really rough and like it had dried out, so we ordered pizza lol :embarrassed:so now I'm craving a nice green salad! I will make the curry tomorrow night though hopefully!


----------



## kherrmann3

Well, Will never made dinner.  He's going to get Cousin's subs. I am getting a BLT sub (minus the tomato) and cream of broccoli soup.  Then, he's stopping at Culver's for a lemon ice.


----------



## trailsend

I'm going to make a mental note to try Jen's recipe next weekend when we are home. We are away to Washington most of this week. 

Tonight we had an easy green bean/broccoli curry with Jasmine rice.


----------



## mouse_chalk

*trailsend wrote: *


> I'm going to make a mental note to try Jen's recipe next weekend when we are home. We are away to Washington most of this week.
> 
> Tonight we had an easy green bean/broccoli curry with Jasmine rice.


Yay! That's why I love this thread- I've got so many new recipes to try!

How did you make the curry? That sounds good and I have both of those vegetables in the fridge lol!


----------



## anneq

Hmm, let's see - Sunday is 'give mom a break night'
so, Jim made burritos (refried beans, tomatoes, onions, cheese, lettuce & habanero pepper) for himself, my son made himself a sausage-egg, muffin sandwich, Anna made herself asian noodles and I just made a tuna burrito (lettuce, onion, tomato, shredded jack & cheddar, jalapenos)...and we had 'Bunny Tracks' ice cream for desert


----------



## JimD

Tonight we had boneless chicken cutlets (breaded and baked), rice pilaf, and corn.

Too hungry and tired to take pics ... it was yummy and it's alllll gone!

I ended up skipping lunch because thecable company came today and rewired our whole house. Which turned into a major spring cleaning 'cuz we had to move mostly everything.
I even had to move some of the bunny pens so the guy could run new cable in the basement.
Binkie and Rosie had to go into cages for the duration. They were not happy!:grumpy::grumpy:
Binkie managed to escape from her cage at leasta half a dozen times. Every timeI turned around she was running like the wind through the basement!!
Then the cable guypulled down one of the ceiling tiles and ended up dumpinga bunchdirt& duston Binkie and Rosie. They were even more not happy now :X!!As wasI!! ssd:
I made sure I cleaned them and their cages/pens/entire areas/blankies/dishes/toys/yuck. 
The entire bunny room is now spic and span ... well as close as one could expect anyway.

..... Oy!


----------



## BethM

Count me in to try Jen's recipe, too! That looks super-delicious. I might adjust the oil, and try to make it vegetarian, maybe chunks of tofu and some green beans. I'm always looking for good recipes that use yogurt - I make a big batch every Sunday, and my recipe makes more than what I need for the week, so I've always got some extra around.


Tonight, I just did some pasta. Cooked up some penne, drained and put it back in the pot. I stirred in a few chopped mushrooms, and half a jar of vodka sauce. After serving, I topped it with lots of chopped flat-leaf parsley and a sprinkle of grated mozzarella cheese. Microwaved for 30 seconds, to finish warming the sauce and melt the cheese. I was pleased that I had enough for my dinner tonight, plus two lunches for the week.

On the side, I had a small spinach salad and a toasted bit of baguette. (Spinach has been on sale, and I ended up with two big bunches of it, so I'll probably be eating a lot of it for awhile!)

Dessert was one scoop of Ben & Jerry's "Jamaican Me Crazy" pineapple sorbet.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

I was going to grill a ham steak with apricot glaze tonight, but the ham is good for quite a while yet and I had the other half jar of vodka sauce in the fridge. So, spaghetti with vodka sauce and vegetarian meatballs plus cucumber salad (sliced cucumbers, salt, olive oil and balsamic vinegar) on the side. Yum!


----------



## trailsend

I was going to make roast beef tonight but we just had pork and my hubby and I only do meat usually once a week, sometimes twice. There are a few reasons why... so I am thinking something with black beans tonight, black bean chilli, or burritos. 

I also love this thread for the recipe idea's Jen! The curry was really simple I cut up an onion and cooked it in oil with a stick of cinnamon until it was golden and tender, then I took the cinnamon out. Added a few tablespoons of curry powder (depends on how hot you like it) a whole tomato I diced up, a teaspoon of ginger and one of garlic... and then added the beans and the broccoli and some salt.

Cooked it on high for 5 minutes stirring the entire time and then then I added about a cup and half of water, just almost covering the veggies and let it cook until it the veggies were tender on med heat. I added a little more water as I went along the way. You could add whatever other spices you wanted to it.


----------



## mouse_chalk

I will have to try that curry Donna! I do love to make curries but I tend to just make the same ones over and over again lol.

If you like that recipe you should definitely try to buy her book if you can. It's this one:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/0764156497/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


I have an old battered version of it that my dad gave me because he got a newer one. The pages are stained and it actually smells of curry LOL! But it has some great recipes in there, and lots of vegetarian ones. I love to make a yellow split-pea dahl, and have it with curried cauliflower and potato. There are tons of other dahl recipes in there as well, that take less than an hour and you don't need to soak the lentils before hand. There's a great chicken and green lentil curry in there, as well as a 15-min prawn and courgette/zucchini curry too. It's like a curry bible!


I could type up a few of the recipes if anyone wanted. It's where I get the beef in black pepper and yoguhrt from. 


Tonight I had lamb steak that I marinated in fresh rosemary, thyme and mint, with olive oil, balsamic vinegar, a clove of garlic, splash of red wine and salt and pepper. I had that with minted new potatoes and runner beans that we got at the green grocers today (YAY for seasonal veg!). After the lamb was done I tipped the marinade in the pan with a little bit more red wine and reduced it down to make a sauce  

Here's a pic:


----------



## BethM

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> http://www.amazon.com/Madhur-Jaffrey-Indian-Cooking/dp/0764156497
> 
> 
> I have an old battered version of it that my dad gave me because he got a newer one. The pages are stained and it actually smells of curry LOL! But it has some great recipes in there, and lots of vegetarian ones. I love to make a yellow split-pea dahl, and have it with curried cauliflower and potato. There are tons of other dahl recipes in there as well, that take less than an hour and you don't need to soak the lentils before hand. There's a great chicken and green lentil curry in there, as well as a 15-min prawn and courgette/zucchini curry too. It's like a curry bible!



Darn! If only I'd known this a few days ago - I had a coupon for 40% off at the bookstore, but it expired on Saturday. 
That's ok, I'll get aanother coupon in a month or so. In the meantime, I just checked my library online, and they've got a copy, I'll check it out from there!


----------



## JimD

Meatloaf, smashed taters, and seasoned rice.... :biggrin2:

...just missing the brown gravy that should have been with it


----------



## mouse_chalk

*BethM wrote: *


> *mouse_chalk wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Madhur-Jaffrey-Indian-Cooking/dp/0764156497
> 
> 
> I have an old battered version of it that my dad gave me because he got a newer one. The pages are stained and it actually smells of curry LOL! But it has some great recipes in there, and lots of vegetarian ones. I love to make a yellow split-pea dahl, and have it with curried cauliflower and potato. There are tons of other dahl recipes in there as well, that take less than an hour and you don't need to soak the lentils before hand. There's a great chicken and green lentil curry in there, as well as a 15-min prawn and courgette/zucchini curry too. It's like a curry bible!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darn! If only I'd known this a few days ago - I had a coupon for 40% off at the bookstore, but it expired on Saturday.
> That's ok, I'll get aanother coupon in a month or so. In the meantime, I just checked my library online, and they've got a copy, I'll check it out from there!
Click to expand...



I can type up the yellow split peas and the othe recipes I commonly use tomorrow. Right now the book is on my kitchen shelf, and I got up earlier to look up the name, sat back down and had promptly forgotten so I had to go back and look at it again lol! 

Edit to say- it's so worth reading. The recipes are really easy to follow. I don't know what spices you guys can easily get hold of over there, but it's never been anything too difficult for me. Sometimes you can substitute stuff as well- like a cinnamon stick for ground cinnamon, etc.... It's just such a great book!

Edit I took out a line because it made no sense- I've been awake for too long today!


----------



## JimD

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> Tonight I had lamb steak that I marinated in fresh rosemary, thyme and mint, with olive oil, balsamic vinegar, a clove of garlic, splash of red wine and salt and pepper. I had that with minted new potatoes and runner beans that we got at the green grocers today (YAY for seasonal veg!). After the lamb was done I tipped the marinade in the pan with a little bit more red wine and reduced it down to make a sauce
> 
> Here's a pic:


Looks yummy!!


----------



## degrassi

Yesterday we had roast turkey, stuffing, and ratatouille. 

Today for supper I made homemade turkey noodle soup. Yummmm


----------



## Elf Mommy

Tonight we had shrimp and scallops in a garlic cream sauce. I had it on angel hair pasta. In addition, we had a fresh green salad with iceberg lettuce and spring greens (Elf had some spring greens  ). Kirby just drooled.


----------



## kherrmann3

Oh! That looks so delicious! I'm drooling!


----------



## BethM

Jason and I were going to meet some of his co-workers at a bbq place after work today. I looked at the menu online this morning, and decided to take a pass. The only non-pork thing available was a half-chicken. I don't like pork (other than bacon), and I don't eat dark meat, which would have left me eating....I don't know what, they don't even have fries.

So I stopped at the Middle Eastern place on my way home, and got some lentil soup to go. (I love that soup so much, I could eat it every day and be happy.) I paired that up at home with some salad. A little bit or Romaine salad mix, lots of spinach, and a hard-cooked egg. Some pita bread on the side. Yum!


----------



## mouse_chalk

I am so ashamed! 

I had takeaway again last night :embarrassed:

This thread is showing up just how often I have takeaway, and it's too much!

In fairness though my foot was really hurting me and the painkillers completely knocked me out. In fact I could barely tell Steve what I wanted him to order from me- cooking was completely out of the question! 

I think I'll be able to cook tonight so I will finally have the beef in black pepper and yoghurt that I've been wanting, since casserole steak was reduced in the supermarket the other night, so I replaced mine 



Beth, that salad looks nice! Very simple but healthy. I have days where I just crave a green salad, and healthy food. I might have to have salad for lunch now...


----------



## JadeIcing

I bought lobster and crab meat... No idea what to do with it.... I was thinking salad.


----------



## mouse_chalk

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> I bought lobster and crab meat... No idea what to do with it.... I was thinking salad.



Salad would be good, or some sort of pasta sauce maybe?

You should get Big Oven for your iPod! it's awesome! You put the ingredient you want to use and it brings up a whole list of recipes  Free too- at least over here...


----------



## BethM

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> Beth, that salad looks nice! Very simple but healthy. I have days where I just crave a green salad, and healthy food. I might have to have salad for lunch now...



This time of year, when it's sort of Spring but still cold, I crave fresh veggies like mad! I have to be careful when I'm at the store, or I'll end up with so much veg I can't eat it all.

I try to go really light on dressing, that whole huge salad only had about a tablespoon, just enough for a little flavor. 

Jen, you shouldn't be ashamed of how often you eat takeaway. I know a lot of people who eat out far more frequently. My neighbors directly below me come home from work with a Burger King bag *every day*. They usuallyhave their little daughter (kindergarten age) carry it.


----------



## mouse_chalk

Yuck, I couldn't eat a takeaway EVERY day, that's just horrible! I feel bad enough doing it twice a week. I actually do feel bad- as in, I eat it, and it's nice, but I don't feel good about myself afterwards, and I always have a craving for a salad or something green and crunchy....

I always make my own salad dressing too! Always the same - one part white wine vinegar to 4 parts olive oil, sea salt and pepper. Whisk together, et voila! I sometimes use lemon or dijon mustard but usually just keep it simple like that. Saves me a ton of money whereas I used to buy the hideously expensive bottles with so many chemicals and crap in. 

I do *sometimes* buy ceasar dressing though, because I like it occasionally, although I really should make my own.

What I really want to do one day is make my own mayonnaise. I LOVE mayonnaise. Especially mixed with sweet chilli dipping sauce- makes sweet chilli mayo and it's sooooo good for dipping cucumber and celery in!

Oh, now I'm huuuuuuungry!


----------



## hartleybun

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> -celery


i shouldnt look at this thread. now i will have to get some we only have a takeaway about once a month (if that) and that's when i get my fish and chip craving. :biggrin2:


----------



## BethM

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> I always make my own salad dressing too! Always the same - one part white wine vinegar to 4 parts olive oil, sea salt and pepper. Whisk together, et voila! I sometimes use lemon or dijon mustard but usually just keep it simple like that. Saves me a ton of money whereas I used to buy the hideously expensive bottles with so many chemicals and crap in.
> 
> I do *sometimes* buy ceasar dressing though, because I like it occasionally, although I really should make my own.


One of my weaknesses is salad dressing. I love ranch dressing. Only on salad, though (Jason puts it on pizza:yuck ), and I am careful to only use just enough that I can barely taste it. Jason makes his own dressing, olive oil and balsamic vinegar, and some seasonings. I've got a cute little mini bottle of olive oil that I plan on turning into a homemade dressing bottle as soon as it's empty.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew

I love that you call it takeaway,lol!!!!!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew

Beth I put ranch salad on my pizza, and i like to dip french fries in Blue cheese that you get with wings, AWESOME


----------



## hartleybun

*Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *


> I love that you call it takeaway,lol!!!!!


oh no! dont tell me that means something completely different where you live:nerves1:biggrin2:


----------



## kherrmann3

*hartleybun wrote: *


> *Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> I love that you call it takeaway,lol!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> oh no! dont tell me that means something completely different where you live:nerves1:biggrin2:
Click to expand...

I don't think it means anything weird here. We just call it "takeout" instead of takeaway. It just sounds funny to us.


----------



## BethM

*Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *


> Beth I put ranch salad on my pizza, and i like to dip french fries in Blue cheese that you get with wings, AWESOME



Well, you can have my share! 

I like blue cheese dressing, but I can't stand wings! (Don't like dark meat, and don't like meat with bones in.)


----------



## mouse_chalk

LOL Fran! We call it that because you take it.... away! :biggrin2:

What do you guys call it?

My dinner tonight was rubbish  I made steak enchiladas which I normally love but the steak was chewy and tough, and I rang my friend while it was in the oven, chatted too long and burnt it LOL :grumpy: 

I did make some fresh guacamole with it which was the only nice thing I had! Serves me right for talking too much I guess


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew

ha ha ha Jen we call it Take out.

Tonight we had Spaghetti, with chicken and tomatoes, mixed in a garlic parmesean sauce, YUMMY.

Ragu has these sauces, it is white, but they only come in small jars. You cut up chicken and cook it how you like it, then you add , canned tomatoes , and the sauce and then simmer and serve over pasta. And of course i always forget to take pics


----------



## kherrmann3

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> What do you guys call it?


We call it takeout.


----------



## Elf Mommy

I call it delivery  ...or Fast Food.

Tonight we had a breadless Ruben 

Corned Beef, Saur Kraut, Russian Dressing (but we like Thousand Island) and Swiss Cheese...all melty and yummy.


----------



## BethM

I had an avocado that wasn't bad yet, but looked like it could go bad any minute. So I mashed it up, mixed in some Baconnaise, and made a sandwich with it, with this week's ubiquitous spinach salad.


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> I call it delivery  ...or Fast Food.



Pick Up or Take Out here. 

Last night we had Kentucky Fried Chicken.They have Twoonie Tuesdays, where you can buy a two piece chicken with fries for $2.00. :biggrin2:



Stew, and rice tonight.


----------



## kherrmann3

Will & I had teriyaki turkey breast. I added in some stir fry veggies, but he didn't eat any. He opted for instant mashed potatoes.


----------



## BethM

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> *Elf Mommy wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> I call it delivery  ...or Fast Food.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pick Up or Take Out here.
Click to expand...


Jason and I reserve "take out" for Chinese, as our favorite place doesn't deliver. We use "fast food" for Taco Bell, Chick-fil-A, or Chipotle, and "delivery" for Pizza Hut. Anywhere else we go, we usually eat there.

We're pretty specific.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> I call it delivery  ...or Fast Food.
> 
> Tonight we had a breadless Ruben
> 
> Corned Beef, Saur Kraut, Russian Dressing (but we like Thousand Island) and Swiss Cheese...all melty and yummy.


that looks yummy!!!!! how do you cook it, i have only had corned beef a few times and it was ok, always looking for something different


----------



## kherrmann3

*BethM wrote: *


> Jason and I reserve "take out" for Chinese, as our favorite place doesn't deliver. We use "fast food" for Taco Bell, Chick-fil-A, or Chipotle, and "delivery" for Pizza Hut. Anywhere else we go, we usually eat there.
> 
> *We're pretty specific.*


That's how we are, too. To us, "takeout" is food that you order there and take home. We normally call Little Caesar's or Chinese foods takeout. Fast Food is anything that has a drive-thru (for the most part), and we almost never get delivery because I'm too cheap to want to tip the guy. Don't worry, I tip the guy anyway, and I tip well, but I'd rather go get it myself!


----------



## Elf Mommy

It was pretty easy. I looked at the package and it was 4 1/2 lbs of meat, so it needed to simmer for approx. 4 hours. After that, hubby heated up the saur kraut, cut up the corned beef and heated it all together so the cheese would melt. Turned out delicious.


----------



## BethM

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> That's how we are, too. To us, "takeout" is food that you order there and take home. We normally call Little Caesar's or Chinese foods takeout. Fast Food is anything that has a drive-thru (for the most part), and we almost never get delivery because I'm too cheap to want to tip the guy. Don't worry, I tip the guy anyway, and I tip well, but I'd rather go get it myself!



We're finicky with tipping. The only thing we get delivery is pizza. We've got a system, where we'll tip kids one amount, but we'll tip older delivery people twice as much. We figure someone who is obviously in their 30's or older probably has a family to feed, and needs the money more than an 18-year old who is probably still living at home. At least that's how it seems. We do try to tip in cash, so they can decide to claim the whole tip or not.

We do also tip our Chinese place, even though we have to drive there to pick up the food, but the food is good, and the people are friendly and remember us. We usually get free almond cookies, too!


----------



## BethM

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> It was pretty easy. I looked at the package and it was 4 1/2 lbs of meat, so it needed to simmer for approx. 4 hours. After that, hubby heated up the saur kraut, cut up the corned beef and heated it all together so the cheese would melt. Turned out delicious.


Mmmmm. I love Reuben sandwiches.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

*BethM wrote:*


> We're finicky with tipping. The only thing we get delivery is pizza. We've got a system, where we'll tip kids one amount, but we'll tip older delivery people twice as much. We figure someone who is obviously in their 30's or older probably has a family to feed, and needs the money more than an 18-year old who is probably still living at home. At least that's how it seems. We do try to tip in cash, so they can decide to claim the whole tip or not.


What about the delivery boys who are working that crummy job so they can pay for college? :dude:

Last night was frozen pizza because it was late!


----------



## mouse_chalk

Tipping isn't nearly so common over here. In restaurants and cafe's, and sometimes taxis, but other than that we rarely tip. At least I don't anyway lol!

When we were in San Francisco we got really scared of the whole tipping thing- when to tip, when not to tip, had we tipped too much or to little? We forgot a couple of times- not in restaurants but other places, and we felt soooo bad- they probably just thought we were really rude! :shock:


Anyway, tonight I almost gave in to Steve's idea of yet anothet takeaway because we're both feeling rough still. Steve can't budge his cold and I was out earlier and forgot a jacket so I was on the other side of town, sat outside for 3 hours in the cooooooold! So I felt awful when I got home.

I reheated Steve some more carrot and roasted butternut squash soup from my master batch with some bread, so he was happy..

For me, I had griddled tuna steak, with steamed green beans and carrots with garlic, and spring greens. I shredded the spring greens really thin, and heated black mustard seeds in olive oil until they started to sizzle. Then I added the spring greens, and cooked them for a couple of minutes. Then added lots of lemon juice, and salt and pepper. Yummy! I got that recipe from my mum and dad who make it all the time with curries. 


It's not the best picture, but here it is!


----------



## BethM

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> *BethM wrote:*
> 
> 
> 
> We're finicky with tipping. The only thing we get delivery is pizza. We've got a system, where we'll tip kids one amount, but we'll tip older delivery people twice as much. We figure someone who is obviously in their 30's or older probably has a family to feed, and needs the money more than an 18-year old who is probably still living at home. At least that's how it seems. We do try to tip in cash, so they can decide to claim the whole tip or not.
> 
> 
> 
> What about the delivery boys who are working that crummy job so they can pay for college? :dude:
Click to expand...

In our area, most of the kids working crummy jobs to pay for college live at home. So they don't need to pay for rent, or utilities, or food.


----------



## BethM

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> Tipping isn't nearly so common over here. In restaurants and cafe's, and sometimes taxis, but other than that we rarely tip. At least I don't anyway lol!
> 
> When we were in San Francisco we got really scared of the whole tipping thing- when to tip, when not to tip, had we tipped too much or to little? We forgot a couple of times- not in restaurants but other places, and we felt soooo bad- they probably just thought we were really rude! :shock:


I'm never sure how much to tip in a non-restaurant setting. Other than getting my haircut, though, I don't think I go anywhere that requires tipping. I've only been in a taxi once, and my friend paid, so I'm not sure how much he tipped.

For a restaurant, Jason and I usually stick with the standard 20%. We'll go just a bit higher for excellent service. We'll go lower if the service is bad. (Jason won't tip more than 15% if he has to ask for a water refill.) 10% or less for *really* bad service. I tend to be more forgiving, and will often argue in the favor of the waitstaff (it's busy, they have a lot of tables, she's obviously new, etc).
When we get sushi, Jason will add a tip to the bill, and I'll usually toss a fiver in for the sushi chefs. 

Kansas has the lowest minimum wage in the country, and tipped employees (waiters/waitresses) usually make the state minimum, which is $2.65/hour. :shock:
We eat a lot in Missouri, as well, which has a minimum wage of $7.05/hour.


----------



## Elf Mommy

We went out for dinner at a Woody's Barbeque. The meal was crap, the company was awesome.  It was a date night for hubby and I. We rarely go out without the kids. I had a blast. It was trivia night, and our team won second place.


----------



## mouse_chalk

EEEEEK!

Nobody's posted their dinner since Friday/Thursday evening!! :shock::shock:

I don't want this thread to die, it's one of my favourites.... :cry1:

On Friday night we got home late so I whipped up meatballs and spaghetti, with a homemade tomato sauce. Took less than half an hour and was yummy 

Yesterday we were out all day and didn't get a thing to eat the whole time, so we stopped at Harvester (UK restaurant chain) on the way home and had an eary dinner. I had breaded mushrooms, plus garlic roasted chicken with jacket potato and corn on the cob, and Steve had a burger (yawn....)

Tonight we're having a version of a roast dinner- I've roasted a little beef topside joint, and we're having buttered anya potatoes, and a salad with it. My salad is actually carrot and celeriac coleslaw, because the celeriac needed eating up, and Steve has grated carrot and thinly sliced cucumbers just with a bit of olive oil on them.......

Phew! I'm all up to dinner-date


----------



## JadeIcing

I made that...not my picture...

*
Ingredients*
1-8oz package Louis KempÂ® Crab Delights Â® Flakes
1/2 cup Miracle Whip Salad Dressing
2 stalks celery, chopped
3 Tbsp finely chopped onion
1/2 cup chopped, seeded cucumber
1/2 tsp. dill weed

*Instructions *
Cut Crab DelightsÂ® Flakes in half.
Mix with remaining ingredients. Cover.
Refrigerate. 
Option: Curry Raisin
Add 1/4 cup raisins
1/4 tsp. curry powder

*Preparation Time*
10 min

Making this today...




Making that today with lobster instead...

*Ingredients
*1 pkg. (8 oz.) Louis Kemp Crab Delights 
1 pkg. Rhodes White Rolls (16 rolls), unbaked dough or similar product
3/4 cup Alfredo pasta sauce
1 cup shredded mozzarella cheese
8 strips bacon, cooked and crumbled
1/2 cup diced tomato
2 cups salad greens, chopped

*Instructions* 
Thaw 16 Rhodes White Rolls according to package directions.
Flatten rolls into 5 inch mini pizza crusts. Place on lightly greased baking sheet.
Top each crust with 2 teaspoons Alfredo sauce, leaving 1/4 inch around crust. Add 2-3 pieces of Crab Delights, slightly shredded, 1 tbsp. Cheese, and 1 tbsp. Bacon.
Bake at 400 F for 10 to 12 minutes until golden brown.
Serve pizzettas topped with diced tomatoes and chopped salad greens.

*Preparation Time*
40 min


----------



## trailsend

LOL Jen. We just got in Friday night late. And I got sooo sick. We think it was from the breakfast we had on the road. Kevin took me out to breakfast on our way home from Washington D.C. I have never been sick like that in my life so I ate absolutely nothing all day yesterday because I couldn't. So far all I have eaten is 3 crackers and some blueberries since Friday. Kevin got sick too but not as sick as me. Hopefully we'll have a nice dinner tonight though and I took pictures of my Tuesday night supper I'll share later, have to put them on the laptop first!  

Your dinner yesterday Jen sounds delicious, as does a lot of other meals I just read about


----------



## mouse_chalk

Woohoo, we're keeping the thread alive!!!

I'm sorry to hear you're sick, Donna. That sucks. Eating dodgy food and getting ill from it is never fun... 

Ali, those recipes sound good! Except for the crab and lobster parts for me lol, with my fear  What's Miracle Whip dressing?


I forgot to take a picture of our dinner tonight, I just ate it all because it was so nice  Although I cooked the beef for a little too long, so it was well-done instead of medium


----------



## hartleybun

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> Woohoo, we're keeping the thread alive!!!



i'll keep the thread alive by posting that we had barbque spare ribs with garlic bread to night. tomorrow it will either be roast chicken or lamb chops with all the trimmings. my family are very traditional:rollseyes


----------



## hartleybun

*trailsend wrote: *


> LOL Jen. We just got in Friday night late. And I got sooo sick. We think it was from the breakfast we had on the road. Kevin took me out to breakfast on our way home from Washington D.C. I have never been sick like that in my life so I ate absolutely nothing all day yesterday because I couldn't. So far all I have eaten is 3 crackers and some blueberries since Friday. Kevin got sick too but not as sick as me. Hopefully we'll have a nice dinner tonight though and I took pictures of my Tuesday night supper I'll share later, have to put them on the laptop first!
> 
> Your dinner yesterday Jen sounds delicious, as does a lot of other meals I just read about


:bunnyhug:hope you feel better soon - not good when a namesake gets sick:biggrin2:


----------



## degrassi

My parents were away this weekend so I ordered chinese food on friday and ate that for pretty much every meal since then. Mmmmm good but so not healthy,lol. 

Tonight I made a red Thai curry made with chicken and veggies(pea pods, broccoli, mushrooms) and some coconut rice on the side. It was delicious. I wish I would have made a double batch so we'd have left overs for lunch tomorrow.


----------



## trailsend

*hartleybun wrote: *


> :bunnyhug:hope you feel better soon - not good when a namesake gets sick:biggrin2:



Thank you You are right, we can't have sick Donna's out there! Thanks Jen, it is not fun that's for sure!

OK tonight we had Shepard's pie... I think earlier in this thread it was discussed? I use beef not lamb, and just throw pea's, corn, gravy in there and spices. Then top it with mashed potatoes and some cheese. It was good, but I couldn't eat as much as I wanted to. Oh well... 

The meal we had the other night was grilled silver salmon (that I caught in Alaska!) with Curry Couscous, really quick and delicious... you just heat some oil, add some shredded carrots and onions, cook until tender, then add some curry powder and turmeric, and cook for a minute or two before adding the couscous and water, about 1/2 cup I think I used, maybe a little more. Then take it off the heat and fluff it up.It's a great way to flavor up couscous. We also had BBQ potatoes. I just mixed diced potatoes with butter, honey, chili powder, fresh garlic... then wrapped them up in foil and cooked them on the BBQ I made a sour cream lemon sauce for the salmon - I can't eat salmon without sauce, it's a bad habit. I love glazed salmon, but I end up only wanting to eat the top! LOL


----------



## BethM

I had this:







You just marinate some sliced mushrooms in a bit of olive oil, lemon juices, crushed garlic, and thyme. While that's marinating, cook up some linguine. Drain the pasta, and mix in the mushrooms. Add a bit of chopped parsley and fresh grated Parmesan, stir. 

I got the recipe from a Nigella Lawson cookbook, I realized I've got tons of cookbooks with great recipes that I never make. So it's time to try some things. (In fact, I just hauled about 10 cookbooks to the used bookstore, and you can't tell I took anything off my kitchen bookshelf!)

This was super-easy, and super-delicious. Really light but tasty, and very inexpensive.
Next time, I will probably use half the amount of pasta, because this recipe made a TON of food. Jason told me at the last minute that he wasn't very hungry, so now I've got leftovers for a few days. 


Last night we got Chinese takeaway. I had a strange craving for Sesame Chicken, which is unusual because I don't generally like the sweet "Chinese" food. I got the dinner combo, which comes with rice, a pint of the chicken, two crab rangoon, and an eggroll. :shock: We also got hot and sour soup, so I barely ate any of my meal. I had enough leftovers to make two lunches for this week.


----------



## JimD

We had a rustic/cheap dinner tonight...

hot dogs, beans, wedgie fries

MrsD baked a cake for my daughter's birthday.....her sweet 16th!!
..... chocolatey cake with white frostings:biggrin2:
















*And the reluctant birthday girl* ....


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Yay, Happy Birthday to your daughter, Jim! I love birthdays. Everyone's recent dinners sound great. I haven't been cooking much in the past week- let's see if I can even remember what we had! We went out for our anniversary last Monday night, I had fish and chips with a caesar salad and Paul had a prime rib sandwich. And we got engaged- best part! Tuesday night we had the last of the shepherd's pie. Wednesday night I actually did cook, we had a recipe I found on Allrecipes called Salmon Pea Wiggle. It was a simple white sauce plus canned salmon and frozen peas over boiled potatoes. Yummy, healthy and fast! Thursday night we had turkey hot dogs with chili beans on top (talk about lazy), Friday night was frozen pizza and yesterday was the leftover chili dogs. Early this afternoon we went out to eat, I had a cheese steak sandwich with fries and Paul had coconut shrimp with fries. We shared. That meal is serving as our breakfast, lunch and dinner, though we may have some fruit or something later tonight. So yeah, not much cooking happened this week and we ate a lot of junk.

This Friday I have a paper due, an Ethics test, a math test (I've been struggling with this section too) and a huge math assignment due, plus I have to work a lot this week so I will probably be making a big casserole tomorrow night so we can eat it all week! Ugh, this is going to be one miserable week.


----------



## JimD

desert....

belly-ache cake 
(chocolate cake, chocolate pudding, chocolate ice cream, whipped cream)






Hot chocolate w/whipped cream


----------



## BethM

I love this thread, because it makes me want to try different things. But it's also made me thing about something..........When I was growing up, we pretty much ate the same 15 or 20 things, over and over and over again. Now, I make lots of different stuff, and like to try new things. But even when I like something, I may not make it again, or not for a long time, at least. There are foods I love, but can't remember the last time I ate them. 

My mom still eats the same things she used to. She likes to page through cookbooks, but has little desire to try new things. In fact, she compulsively clips and saves recipes from magazines and the newspaper, even though she admits that she will never try any of these recipes. 

I'm not sure which of these is normal.


----------



## hartleybun

*trailsend wrote: *


> OK tonight we had Shepard's pie... I think earlier in this thread it was discussed? I use beef not lamb, and just throw pea's, corn, gravy in there and spices. Then top it with mashed potatoes and some cheese. It was good, but I couldn't eat as much as I wanted to. Oh well...



technically a cottage pie:biggrin2:LOL. nice to hear of another donna. not a very common name here. i was named after the song by joan baez - it's all about a calf going to market. sparrows are involved too...

btw those potatoes sound goood!


----------



## kherrmann3

We had venison (deer meat), slices of red potatoes "fried" in olive oil/garlic/parsley mix, and canned green beans with some garlic salt. We like our garlic. 

The venison was blah. I think my dad gave me some steaks that were not from last year's season, but the year before. Bleargh!


----------



## mouse_chalk

Beth, that Nigella recipe sounds good! I'm always looking for new pasta sauces, I'll have to try it. 

Isn't it annoying when they say at the last minute that they aren't very hungry? Steve does that to me ALL the time, and I discover I could have cooked half of the pasta/potatoes etc.... :grumpy:

Speaking of cookbooks as well, Steve is an ANGEL! I'm sure I mention a fair bit how I'm a big Barefoot Contessa fan and love her recipes. I've wanted one of her books for aaages now, but they're not so common over here. On Friday we were shopping, and I was looking in a clothes shop, and Steve went to wait outside, because he hates shopping. When I went out to meet him, he'd gone down to the book shop, found a Barefoot Contessa book and got it for me! :biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2:

I've yet to read it and try out recipes, but I will be this afternoon 



And I'm thinking that tonight for dinner I might have a prawn and courgette curry. The whole thing is ridiculously easy to do. It actually takes more time to cook the rice than to make the curry. I'll post the recipe later!


----------



## trailsend

*hartleybun wrote: *


> technically a cottage pie:biggrin2:LOL. nice to hear of another donna. not a very common name here. i was named after the song by joan baez - it's all about a calf going to market. sparrows are involved too...
> 
> btw those potatoes sound goood!




AHA Cottage pie- that's right! LOL. I remember now. There are a few Donna's around here, but I must say it's not toocommon here either - at least in my area anyway. That is GREAT about how you were named! I wonder what the song is called do you remember? 

Jim that cake looks awesome! and Happy B-day to your daughter. Beth that was interesting what you wrote. I always forget about recipes we really liked - some of them anyway. You should see my recipe drawer, that's why I forget I can never find anything again. Some are organized but usually I write them down, print them, etc, and then throw them in there for later. My books all have stickers hanging out of them so I can find our favorites in there. 

I agree Kelly on the garlic! Tonight I am having Fassoulda which is a greek bean soup - although I've found a few different variations. This one is simple and super comforting and delicious - it's my favorite comfort food. It's miserable outside that's why I'm making it to warm me up. It's Romano beans, tons of fresh garlic, tons of fresh lemon juice (only fresh), vegetable stock, Olive Oil, and that's it. Really it is. It's so delicious. You blend it with the hand blender and eat it with lots of bread. The other half is having leftover Cottage pie since he doesn't like so much garlic. 

Part of our lane collapsed (it's 2 miles through the forest) so we can't get out right now since it's been raining and snowing for three days... I have lots of canned goods but am running out of stuff, important stuff like fresh veggies, GARLIC, even potatoes! I'm out of cheese too... I hope the rain stops so we can fix it soon, I dread the thought of running out of fresh garlic and cheese. 


Forgot to add Jen that is so sweet of Steve! I love her show and cook books too.


----------



## mouse_chalk

I'm the same as well. I'll make something I really love, but then I wont have it again for months, and I'll keep going with our regular recipes in the meantime. I always have lots of ideas, but then when it comes down to it, I'll forget them all!

I sat and read my Barefoot Contessa: Back To Basics book earlier cover to cover and I was sooooo hungry afterwards. I have a nice long list of things I want to try and make now. 

I didn't have the curry in the end, because I didn't have any prawns in the freezer. Instead I had a sort of mustard-lemon chicken dish. I browned a slicked chicken breast in olive oil, then added a thinly sliced shallot with lots of chopped garlic (Donna, I too would freak out if I ran out of fresh garlic lol!), then added lots of sliced mushrooms. Then I added about 1/2 a cup of chicken stock, reduced that, added a good splash of white whine, 3 teaspoons of dijon mustard, and 2 tsp of black mustard seeds. I would have used wholegrain mustard if I could find the jar, but it seems to have vanished :expressionless. 

When that reduced some more, I added lots of salt and pepper, and a splash of double cream, plus the juice of 1/2 a lemon. 

I had that with rice that I cooked with a veg stock cube added to the water, plus fresh runner beans and frozen peas. 

Yummy! 

I would post a picture but Chalk ate my iPhone's sync cable! :shock: :grumpy:


----------



## BethM

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> Beth, that Nigella recipe sounds good! I'm always looking for new pasta sauces, I'll have to try it.


Here's the recipe, it's from Nigella Express:

8 oz finely sliced cremini mushrooms (I used regular button mushrooms)
1/3 cup extra virgin olive oil
1 tablespoon kosher salt
1 small clove garlic, minced (I used 2 large cloves )
zest and juice of one lemon (I just used some lemon juice, as I didn't have fresh)
4 sprigs of fresh thyme, stripped to give 1 teaspoon leaves (again, I didn't have
fresh, so I used 1/2 teaspoon dried)
1 pound linguini
1 bunch parsley, chopped to give 1/2 cup
2 - 3 tablespoons freshly grated Parmesan cheese
freshly ground pepper

All you do is toss the mushrooms in a bowl with the olive oil, lemon juice, thyme, and garlic. Then put your water on, and cook the linguini to al dente. Drain the pasta, then toss it with the mushrooms that have been marinating, either in the cooking pot, or in a large serving bowl. Top with the parsley, Parmesan, and pepper.

The notes suggest that the mushrooms would be good as a salad, just use about 50% more mushrooms. 
There's loads of things you could do with this recipe, add some diced tomatoes, or switch the thyme for chopped basil, add a splash of white wine, or add red pepper flakes for some heat,........


Tonight, I had leftovers of these noodles. I still have a lot of spinach left from last week, but I've had salad a lot lately. So I chopped a big handful of spinach, to fill a bowl about 3/4 full. Stirred it with just a spritz of lemon juice, some dried thyme, and another minced clove of garlic. Topped with some cold noodles, and 2 minutes in the microwave. The spinach got hot enough to soften, so I could mix it in the pasta, but not soggy. 

Dessert was one scoop of Haagen Dazs Five ice cream, in ginger flavor. My new favorite ice cream!


----------



## BethM

*trailsend wrote: *


> Beth that was interesting what you wrote. I always forget about recipes we really liked - some of them anyway. You should see my recipe drawer, that's why I forget I can never find anything again. Some are organized but usually I write them down, print them, etc, and then throw them in there for later. My books all have stickers hanging out of them so I can find our favorites in there.
> 
> I agree Kelly on the garlic! Tonight I am having Fassoulda which is a greek bean soup - although I've found a few different variations. This one is simple and super comforting and delicious - it's my favorite comfort food. It's miserable outside that's why I'm making it to warm me up. It's Romano beans, tons of fresh garlic, tons of fresh lemon juice (only fresh), vegetable stock, Olive Oil, and that's it. Really it is. It's so delicious. You blend it with the hand blender and eat it with lots of bread.


When I see recipes online that I am interested in (I look at a few food blogs with awesome recipes), I print them out, 3-hole punch them, and keep them in a 3-ring binder, with dividers for basic categories. My binder is full, though, I need to get another one! My cookbooks are full of post-its sticking out the tops with things I love, and things to try.

I am very interested in your recipe for the Fassoulda soup. That sounds really delicious, and I'd love to try it. Especially since it's turned cold again here.
Proportions, please? Pretty please?


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> I'll make something I really love, but then I wont have it again for months


I would have cravings for foods that I don't get for along time and then I really pig out. 

Last night I had a favorite,cheddar potato progies with butter and sour cream. It was simple but I loved it. In fact I ate so much I felt bloated (maybe just too much butter and sour cream).


----------



## kherrmann3

Will and I went to my mum's house and had enchiladas.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Pet_Bunny, I meant to buy pierogies at the store last night to have for dinner in a couple days but forgot! Thanks for reminding me! We love pierogies... We like them with sauerkraut 

Tonight I'm making a casserole with chicken sausage and rice. I'm going to get started on it here in a couple minutes. Hopefully it will be good!


----------



## mouse_chalk

Found a spare sync cable so here's a pic of last night's dinner!








What are... pierogies? :? I don't think we have them here!


I just had salad with scampi for lunch, not sure what to do for dinner now. I did get some black halibut fillet at the supermarket earlier, so I may have that, but not sure what with. I'm sure Ina has something I could do! :biggrin2:


I REALLY need to start printing out recipes that I like and putting them in a folder. At the moment I just save them in my favourites in their own folder. If I'm following a recipe I'll take my laptop into the kitchen and follow it as I cook! 


Beth, thanks for the pasta recipe! I will have to try that sometime.... Maybe with spinach as well just to add to it....


----------



## hartleybun

have just googled pierogies! they look really tasty, but then i love doughboys and any form of dumpling - yum:biggrin2: there is a great recipe on the UKTV Food website by John Turode.


----------



## mouse_chalk

*hartleybun wrote: *


> have just googled pierogies! they look really tasty, but then i love doughboys and any form of dumpling - yum:biggrin2: there is a great recipe on the UKTV Food website by John Turode.



I love the UKTV food website! In fact, I'm watching the channel right now lol. Dinner Impossible and then Market Kitchen is next.... 

I'll go check out that recipe!


----------



## hartleybun

theres a nice one below it on the google page from the same site by silvena rowe - sour cream and chives:biggrin2:


----------



## SnowyShiloh

I worked late tonight so Paul and I had pierogies, beets, leftover cucumber salad and leftover focaccia bread. It was all yummy. My french onion casserole turned out well last night except I should have checked on it sooner- a lot of the recipe reviews said it took an hour and a half to cook the rice, but my casserole was baked to the dutch oven after an hour  It didn't affect the flavor but there's a nasty looking black ring around the interior of my pretty dutch oven that will be hard to clean.


----------



## kherrmann3

Will and I had what I have come to call the "heart attack platter". It's one of Will's recipes from home (I swear his family tries to kill me with their food). It is chicken cooked in Italian dressing, red potatoes that are finely sliced and fried in margarine, and then you melt a ton of Mozzarella cheese all over it. I felt like having something unhealthy last night. Can you tell?


----------



## BethM

Jason went to dinner with his coworkers again. (He is now mad that, once again, I refused to go with them. Sure, I'd like to hang out with them, but I refuse to go to a restaurant that has nothing I want to eat. What am I going to do, sit there hungry for 2 hours? Forget that.)

So I stopped on my way home, and treated myself to Chipotle.

Burrito bowl/rice and black beans/steak/tomato and corn salsa/sour cream and cheese/guacamole and lettuce. Liberal application of green Tabasco.

Half of one of those things fills me up, so I've got lunch today, too.


----------



## mouse_chalk

Beth, your dinner sounds yummy! I wish we had more Mexican takeaways round here. Any, in fact would be nice! 

Last night we had beef sausages, sweet potato mash and I attempted onion gravy that came out very bitter for some reason. I had it with purple sprouting brocoli fresh from my mum's garden and Steve had his with carrots.

Not sure what to do tonight. Steve is out with his friend/business parner in Newport so I'm on my own all evening! 

Probably pasta- I might try that pasta and mushroom recipe!


----------



## BethM

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> Beth, your dinner sounds yummy! I wish we had more Mexican takeaways round here. Any, in fact would be nice!



Well, I wouldn't call Chipotle "Mexican," since the burritos are actually San Francisco-style. (San Francisco-style burritos are characterized by being large, having rice as a main component, and are generally wrapped in foil.) I just love Chipotle.

But most of the sit-down Mexican places here offer food "to go."


----------



## mouse_chalk

*BethM wrote: *


> *mouse_chalk wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Beth, your dinner sounds yummy! I wish we had more Mexican takeaways round here. Any, in fact would be nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I wouldn't call Chipotle "Mexican," since the burritos are actually San Francisco-style. (San Francisco-style burritos are characterized by being large, having rice as a main component, and are generally wrapped in foil.) I just love Chipotle.
Click to expand...

Ah, I didn't realise that! I've never heard of Chipotle (the place, obviously the pepper lol) and it all just sounded Mexican!

I didn't have a burrito in San Francisco- I'd read all about them being a must-try, and wanted to get one, but then I didn't eat one for some reason- more fool me! 


I've just remembered I have a halibut fillet in my frdge that needs eating so I'm going to devise a dish around that somehow!


----------



## Brandy456

I had some Chili from Wendy's yesterday. Not feeling to swift to eat anything big. 
Here, when we tip it's 5$ at sit down restaurants per 2 people. When it's delivery it depends, if it's chinese they usually know us so well they fasten up the service. It's usually rounded up to the 10, or if it's close to 10 (like, 7) well round it up to the fifteen. 
Confused ? lol.
If it's pizza their terribly slow so it's just rounded to the 5.


----------



## trailsend

*BethM wrote: *


> I am very interested in your recipe for the Fassoulda soup. That sounds really delicious, and I'd love to try it. Especially since it's turned cold again here.
> Proportions, please? Pretty please?



I was sick again yesterday - Monday night I drank out of a soda bottle I put in the fridge from Friday night when I first got sick. Not good. We burned it in the woodstove. 

Perogies are awesome! My Papa (Grandfather) was from Poland and made the best homemade perogies. He even taught my Irish Grandpa how to make perogies I love them homemade but you can find yummy pre made ones too in the store. They are the best with sour cream and I fry them with onions in butter - delicious!It's my favorite memory of him making perogies 

Beth we are getting cold damp weather and this soup is perfect - you can also eat it cold in summer. It takes 2 cups of Romano beans which would = 1 19 0z can, 2 cups of veggie stock, 3 cloves minced garlic, 1/4 cup lemon juice and 2 tsp of olive oil. 

I always double the recipe when I make it - however I only use 3 cups of stock and not four. 

In a big pot combine all the ingredients and bring to a boil - then reduce heat and let simmer for about an hour until it gets a little thickened and the flavors mingle. You can cook it less, but it really tastes a lot better if you cook it a little longer. Then you can put it in a food processorbut a hand blender is easier - just blend the soup until very smooth. It's warm and really nice 

I didn't eat yesterday but tonight I am having one of my favorites. You put some chicken in the crockpot with a package of dry onion soup mix, sour cream, and a can of cream of mushroom soup... it gets nice and moist and it's so yummy! I eat it with rice


----------



## mouse_chalk

Donna, are you feeling better now after that dodgy breakfast?!

That soup sounds nice and so easy, I'm not mad keen on beans like that but maybe I should give them another shot.... 

Tonight I had my halibut. I made a curry paste with fresh red chilli, ginger, a shallot, garlic, turmeric, a stick of lemongrass and groundnut oil with a splash of water. Blend that up, and I let it sit for a couple of hours to get a bit more flavour. 

Then fry a sliced onion, and add the curry paste. Cook for a couple of minutes, and add chicken stock (2 cups I think), and 1 cup of coconut milk. Reduce a bit, then add a handful of green beans, and soy sauce. Then add the halibut fillets and cook for about 5 mins. Add juice of half a lime at the end and hey presto! Easy thai broth  I adapted it from a recipe I saw on TV the other day that used a shop-bought paste:shock: I had that with rice and more purple sprouting brocoli.


----------



## hartleybun

*trailsend wrote: *


> I was sick again yesterday - Monday night I drank out of a soda bottle I put in the fridge from Friday night when I first got sick. Not good. We burned it in the woodstove.


:magicwand::brownbunnyyou poor thing. am sending you some healing donna vibes.


----------



## mouse_chalk

*hartleybun wrote: *


> *trailsend wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> I was sick again yesterday - Monday night I drank out of a soda bottle I put in the fridge from Friday night when I first got sick. Not good. We burned it in the woodstove.
> 
> 
> 
> :magicwand::brownbunnyyou poor thing. am sending you some healing donna vibes.
Click to expand...


Oooops! I didn't see that line in your last post before I asked you- I'm sorry! :embarrassed:I hope you feel better soon! :hug:


----------



## trailsend

Thank you Donna and Jen that's so sweet. 

I am feeling much better. I don't know why I got sick again, but I've had enough of it! I'm starving now and dinner won't get finished cooking. I hate when you are hungry and everything feels like it's taking too long.

Your dinner sounds delicious Jen - Halibut is one of my favorite foods.


----------



## irishbunny

Baked spuds and grated cheese today


----------



## Elf Mommy

Yesterday, hubby "helped" me make dinner (i.e. took over and made it himself...). We get Tyson frozen chicken tenderloins. I love them because you take them straight from the freezer, rinse off the ice, put them in the pan and they are done in 22 minutes at 375 degrees. My usual way to make it is a mix of herbs and melted butter. I make rice to go with it and broccoli. Hubby got all fancy with the herbs and a butter cream mushroom onion gosh knows what else sauce. It tasted delicious but it makes me laugh that he comes in and takes over like that.

Tonight, we made hamburgers. Hubby goes nuts with the whole seasoning thing with burgers, too. I like muenster cheese on mine. Hubby does swiss, boychild does American cheese. Hubby and I also had bacon, along with grilled mushrooms and onions. I made tater tots for the kids and big green salads for everyone. Now the kids are having fruit juice popsicles.


----------



## BethM

*trailsend wrote: *


> Beth we are getting cold damp weather and this soup is perfect - you can also eat it cold in summer. It takes 2 cups of Romano beans which would = 1 19 0z can, 2 cups of veggie stock, 3 cloves minced garlic, 1/4 cup lemon juice and 2 tsp of olive oil.


Thank you! This really sounds delicious, almost like a soup-y hummus. I've put this recipe on the top of my stack of things to try. I just love easy, simple, hardy things like this. (Happily, I stocked up on veggie stock last week, as I found it on sale!)

Now I just need to find Romano beans. (I have another recipe calling for Romano beans that I am eager to try, a salad with beans, albacore tuna, red onion, and a simple lemon/oil dressing.)


Tonight, I roasted some broccoli and cauliflower with olive oil, lemon juice, and minced garlic (which seem to be a common theme in my food lately!). Garlic mashed potatoes (from a box, sadly), and a Portabello mushroom-flavored veggie burger.


----------



## trailsend

Hope you like it Beth. 

Fruit juice popsicles sound yummy! 

Since I spent all day in the barn - more goat babies have arrived! I just threw some steaks on the BBQ, some potatoes and we had some leftover veggie rice with it. I was starving, so it had to be quick! Now it's back up to the barn


----------



## degrassi

Tonight I made cajun shrimp, mexican rice and some sliced zucchini sauted with garlic. 

It was really good. I'd made the shrimp before but the rice was a new recipe. Turned out to be a good match. 

Mexican rice(I added some red pepper towards the end and a can of green chilies. I also used canned stewed tomatoes instead of fresh) http://www.recipezaar.com/Mexican-Rice-117892


----------



## mouse_chalk

*degrassi wrote: *


> Tonight I made cajun shrimp, mexican rice and some sliced zucchini sauted with garlic.
> 
> It was really good. I'd made the shrimp before but the rice was a new recipe. Turned out to be a good match.
> 
> Mexican rice(I added some red pepper towards the end and a can of green chilies. I also used canned stewed tomatoes instead of fresh) http://www.recipezaar.com/Mexican-Rice-117892



That sounds yummy! Do you have the recipe for the cajun shrimp? I'd like to try that!



Last night we had good old comfort food. I had cauliflower cheese, and I made mac and cheese for Steve with the same sauce. Steve actually asked me what the difference was between mac and cheese and macaroni and cheese!!!! Oh how I LOL'D!!!:shock:

I had mine with a big pile of wilted spinach and Steve had cherry tomatoes with his I think. I had a vegetarian meal!! I've realised in this thread that I eat a LOT of meat. I didn't realise how much until recently. I feel proud of myself for having a night off 

Tonight I think I'm going to have a tuna salad. We had subways earlier and I ordered a footlong, so I still feel quite full. Oooooh, I might make a tuna nicoise-style salad with boiled eggs and green beans!


----------



## hartleybun

cajun shrimp does sound good:biggrin2:

son and i had chicken stir fried in oyster sauce with water chestnuts, noodles, bean sprouts and onions - daughter was staying with friend and hubby working away so i let him choose!

we were great fans of subway but the one nearest us in exmouth has closedhoping it reopens soon


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Degrassi, I'm going to try that Mexican rice recipe this week! The description sounds like exactly what I've been looking for for years. I've tried so many Mexican rice recipes...

Tonight I think we're having salmon cakes with rice and salad.


----------



## BethM

We were in the mood for burgers, so we went to Five Guys Burgers. I had a "little" bacon burger, with tomato, onions, and pickles. Jason and I split an order of Cajun fries. I really love the burgers there, juicy and delicious. 

I don't like the fancy sorts of burgers at places like Red Robin, with unnecessary toppings and too much melted cheese. I love a simple, good burger, topped with fresh veggies on a good bun. Five Guys fits the bill.


----------



## trailsend

Hope everyone is having a Happy Easter.  

We are having a prime rib roast tonight with roasted butternut squash done with garlic and thyme. Mashed potatoes and gravy and homemade Lemon Meringue pie.


----------



## mouse_chalk

Happy Easter everybody!!

We went to my mum and dad's for dinner- it was my brother's birthday on Friday, so we celebrated that too.

We had roast port loin with crackling, plus roast potatoes, roast parsnips, carrots, peas, mashed swede and freshly picked and steamed kale from the garden. YUUUUUMMMMM! I love crackling.

I made an apple tart that I took round as desert too. It was this recipe:

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/sara-moulton/french-apple-tart-recipe3/index.html


It was really nice! Except I forgot to grease the dish LOL so it stuck to the bottom a bit  It was so pretty though!


Now we're home, and completely stuffed and knackered!


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Last night we had Thai food! I sadly haven't had Thai food at all this year because Paul's boss buys it for everyone for lunch every Saturday and that satisfies his craving for Thai. I had Pad Thai and Paul had Pad Siam. We ordered egg rolls (the long, skinny kind) and had Thai iced tea with it.

It's only going to be the two of us for dinner tonight. Back when Paul and I first started dating, I thought it would be funny to make Welsh Rabbit/Rarebit on Easter, so that's what we have every year. I'm sure it's not authentic, but I'm going to make this recipe: 

http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Tomato-Bacon-Rarebit/Detail.aspx

And here's a description of Welsh Rabbit on Wikipedia:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Welsh_rarebit

We're going to have a small spinach souffle with it (since of course Easter dinner has to have something with eggs in it) and salad.


----------



## degrassi

Here is the cajun shrimp recipe http://www.recipezaar.com/Cajun-Grilled-Shrimp-146317
I don't use as much oil, and 1/3-1/2 the salt(used all the salt once and it was WAY too salty). Sometimes I broil them if i'm too lazy to BBQ. 

The mexican rice made enough for leftovers and I thought it was better then next day. It was more dry and fluffy. I think next time I might add chili powder or cayenne for a bit of heat. 

Tonight we have having Easter dinner. We are having ham, scalloped potatoes9w/ carrots), mashed sweet potatoes, Marinated salad, ceasar salad, Ukrainian sausage(got to have kubasa!) and paska(the ukrainian easter bread). Oh and eggs of course. Its all in the oven and smells sooooooo good! I'm startving!


----------



## Elf Mommy

We had steak and salad tonight. It was excellent!


----------



## BethM

I really wanted soup, because it's been cool and rainy all day, but I was too lazy to make any.

I had some extra rice, so I just roasted up some cauliflower, broccoli, and string beans, and had just veggies and rice. It was basmati rice, and a bit dry, but delicious.

Of course, I did have a late afternoon snack of pita chips and lebaneh, so I wasn't super hungry for dinner.


----------



## Bassetluv

This was my Easter dinner: Middle Eastern Chickpea Soup (chickpeas, tomatoes, onion, garlic, rice, cumin, etc.) and Spinach with Rice. Both had freshly grated Parmesan cheese accompanying them. First time I've tried both recipes, and both were very good. (With my track record of trying new recipes this is impressive, as I usually wind up finding recipes that sound good but really, really suck once they're made.)

Oh, and a Cadbury Creme Egg for dessert. :biggrin2:


----------



## mouse_chalk

*Bassetluv wrote:*


> Oh, and a Cadbury Creme Egg for dessert. :biggrin2:


I didn't know you guys got them over there! Creme Eggs are the BEST!


----------



## ILovemyAlice

I had tofu that tastes like chicken with brusil sprouts and asparagus.


----------



## Bassetluv

> I didn't know you guys got them over there! Creme Eggs are the BEST!



And I didn't know that Cadbury chocolate came from England!  I agree, they're really really good...though I must confess, they've changed over the years and aren't nearly as good as they were when they first came out. Used to be the creme in the center was soft and gooey and really yummy; now it tends to be less creamy, more sugary and sometimes even close to hard (makes me wonder sometimes if they're recycling last year's product at the stores here). However, I still love them. 

(The only chocolate egg I love even more than Cadbury's is the Laura Secord chocolate easter egg....mmmmmmmm!)


----------



## degrassi

I decided to make a HUGE pot of split pea soup with the ham bone left over from yesterday. We ate it for supper and it was fantastic! Just the right thickness and just the right amount of salt. Now I have enough to put in the freezer


----------



## BethM

It was cool and rainy again today, so I made Donna's soup.

I looked in 5 grocery stores on Saturday, but couldn't find Romano beans, so I used a can of Cannellini (white kidney) beans. The soup was fabulous! Very filling, but the lemon and garlic gave it a really.....bright flavor, it didn't seem heavy at all. I think next time, I'll reduce the lemon just a touch, and the overall liquid just a bit, but this soup is one that I will be making again.

While I was simmering the soup, I had a nice salad of baby greens, with half of a small avocado, and some crumbled Ricotta Salata. 


I'm sure the soup had a different flavor, with the different variety of bean, but it was still good. I like Cannellini beans heated with garlic and a bit of olive oil, then mashed like potatoes. I did forget to check Whole Foods for the Romano beans, will try to remember next week.


----------



## hartleybun

*Bassetluv wrote: *


> I didn't know you guys got them over there! Creme Eggs are the BEST!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I didn't know that Cadbury chocolate came from England!  I agree, they're really really good...though I must confess, they've changed over the years and aren't nearly as good as they were when they first came out. Used to be the creme in the center was soft and gooey and really yummy; now it tends to be less creamy, more sugary and sometimes even close to hard (makes me wonder sometimes if they're recycling last year's product at the stores here). However, I still love them.
> 
> (The only chocolate egg I love even more than Cadbury's is the Laura Secord chocolate easter egg....mmmmmmmm!)
Click to expand...


you are soooo right about the centre. when i was a kid you could pour the centre out of the egg - just like a real egg. now it's practically solid

and i swear they are getting smaller.....


----------



## SnowyShiloh

I want to try one of the old fashioned Cadbury Creme eggs! They sound good. 

Artichokes were on sale this week, so tonight we had steamed artichokes with chicken-sundried tomato filled whole wheat ravioli. It's pretty much the easiest thing you could make ever since you just have to steam the artichokes and boil the ravioli, but it seems fancy. Last night we had leftovers and the night before that I made a red potato and artichoke heart potato salad from my new Greek cook book. It was marinated artichoke hearts, potatoes, green onions, parsley, oregano, olives, olive oil and lemon juice. Yum!

What did everyone else have? I don't want this thread to die!


----------



## hartleybun

daughter requested egg fried rice. i insisted on putting in sweetcorn (yum!), she insisted on pickingit out:rollseyes dont know what we're having tonight - it's my birthday and we're eating out:biggrin2:


----------



## degrassi

Yesterday I made this chicken/broccoli/mushroom/rice casserole thing. Its really yummy and easy. I stole the recipe from a friend when I had it at their house. 

Tonight we are making hamburgers with left over marinated vegetable salad and fries. I can't wait as I haven't had a hamburger in a while!


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Care to share the casserole recipe? I'm always open to casseroles!


----------



## hartleybun

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Care to share the casserole recipe? I'm always open to casseroles!


:yeahthat: me too


----------



## mouse_chalk

I don't want this thread to die either- lets keep it alive! 

Umm, let's see. Tuesday night we had onion pasta- same recipe I've posted before except I added some quartered cherry tomatoes at the end, and I made some garlic ciabatta.

Last night I went out with my friends- a friend of ours moved to Manchester about 2 years ago and just moved back, so we went out to have a mini-celebration. We went here:

http://www.onestopthali.co.uk/menu.php


It was yummy. I had the Southern Thali, with the Goan fish curry, and 2 popadoms each, plus chutneys, plus the main, plus side orders etc only cost Â£12 each. So cheap.

I've been feeling really really dizzy all day so tonight we had takeaway. I had singapore chow mein with stir-fried brocoli. I was a bit disappointed at not being able to cook since we'll be away from tomorrow until Sunday, so we'll be eating out tomorrow all day, then at my aunty's for lunch, and then no idea what we'll have for dinner. But we will get a full English breakfast every morning lol :shock:


----------



## JadeIcing

This was my lobster pizza! Hadn't posted!


----------



## degrassi

I"m too lazy to go find the actual recipe but this is what I remember.

2-3 chicken breasts
1 cup uncooked rice
2 cups water( in the recipe it has 1 2/3c water, 1/3 c white wine but I never have wine)
2 cups broccoli or cauliflower(fresh or frozen)
1-2 cups sliced mushrooms
1 small onion
1 can cream of mushroom soup
garlic
Salt and pepper
a dash of paprika

Slice/cube up the chicken and brown it off. Remove it from the pan. Saute the mushrooms, garlic and onion until they start to get tender. Add rice, mushroom soup, and water. Stir untill soup and water is combined. Add chicken back, cover and simmer on low for 10 mins. Stir after 10 mins. If using fresh broccoli then add it now, if using frozen wait 5 more mins as it takes less time to cook. Let it cook for 10-15 more mins, stirring occasionally. When all the water is absorbed and the rice is cooked, its done. 

This can also be made in the oven in a casserole dish, it just takes a bit longer. 

Its a good "meal in a pot" recipe. We usually double it so there is leftovers for lunch. You can also add different veggies, pretty much any kind work.


----------



## JimD

Easter Sunday I made a boiled dinner....corned beef, red taters, and fresh carroots..... t'was yummmmm-ers.

Monday was breaded and baked boneless chicken cutlets w/ smashed taters.

Tuesday was hot dogs and beans w/ seasoned wedgie tater fries.

Last night we had pasta and meatballs.

Tonight we had Subway.
Can't beat the *"$5 foot long"* deal !!!
To feed takeout to four hungry humans for $20 is great nowadays.
(I still half a half a sandwich that's calling me from the fridge!!)

Tomorrow will be broiledchicken tenders marinated in Italian dressing, w/ smashed garlic taters and corn on the side.

Saturday is supposed to be warm and sunny....just the right setting for a "first of the season" BBQ, maybe?!?! Even if it's just burgers and hot dogs....maybe some homemade macaroni salad. (I make a killer tri-colored pasta salad!!).
However, there's a reptile trade show that my daughter wants to go to that would take up most of the day. 

This Sunday I think I'm supposed to cook up the "free" ham we got from Shoprite.
I'll make roasted sweet potaters and fresh honey glazed carroots as sides.


----------



## JadeIcing

Ok so for easter we went out with inlaws for lunch. Their treat 6 of us total. Cheapest thing on the menu was $28.95... Total was $232 and change. :nerves1

I had a fillet mignon oscar.... The lobster was to die for. :biggrin2:


----------



## BethM

I had a big salad. On the side, I had some paneer cheese that I made yesterday. The paneer was set up and ready to eat today, so I cut it into small chunks, and dressed it lightly with olive oil, minced garlic, fresh rosemary, salt, and pepper. Then I sauteed it lightly, just until it was browned on the outside.

Not a very Indian use of the cheese, but that's ok. It was cool that I made it myself!


----------



## degrassi

How do you make your own paneer?


----------



## BethM

*degrassi wrote: *


> How do you make your own paneer?


I found a recipe on the internet, and it's pretty easy.

In a tall pan, heat some whole milk (I used a quart) to boiling. Right when it starts to foam up, pour in some lemon juice (I used 3-4 tablespoons; vinegar also works), and stir for a few minutes. (Turn the heat down to keep it from boiling over, if you need to.) The cheese curds will clump up in the pan. Pour this into a strainer that's lined with cheesecloth, so the whey will drain off, and you'll be left with the cheese curds in the cloth. Rinse this under cold water (still in the cloth), the gather the cloth so you can squeeze the liquid out. I made it into a ball, put it on a small cutting board in the sink, then put a giant can (of tomatoes) on top of it for about an hour. 

Then I just wrapped it in plastic wrap, and put it in the fridge; it was firm the next day.

Mine turned out just a little bland, I've read that you can add spices either directly to the milk, or mix into the curds before you press it. Also, it would probably be better simmered in curry sauce!

I guess the whey can also be saved, and used in soups or baking.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

I've been meaning to try making paneer, it sounds pretty easy! Plus it's so yummy. Thanks for the inspiration, Beth!


----------



## JimD

*JimD wrote: *


> Tomorrow will be broiledchicken tenders marinated in Italian dressing, w/ *smashed garlic taters and corn on the side.*



The marinated chicken tenders were scrumptious!!!:biggrin2:

However...:expressionless


*"smashed garlic taters and corn on the side...."...NOT!!:?*

*
*Ended up being penne w/vodka sauce....*Now we're talkin' !!:eats:*


----------



## BethM

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> I've been meaning to try making paneer, it sounds pretty easy! Plus it's so yummy. Thanks for the inspiration, Beth!


It was so so easy. I've been making my own yogurt for a year or so now, and the paneer was easier than that (and yogurt's pretty easy). Just be careful not to boil over the milk!


Today's Friday, so it was Taco Bell night. Two taco supremes, and an enchirito. I was hungry tonight!


----------



## StarfishSaving

We had chicken enchiladas, thanks to a taco bell kit that makes it all super easy  I ate way too much.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

We had a ham steak with a yummy apricot glaze, butter and herb pasta and corn. Fast and delicious!


----------



## slavetoabunny

Last night was a "take and bake" pizza from Walmart. Friday nights after work I always grocery shop, so I pick up something quick and easy for dinner.


----------



## JimD

*JimD wrote: *


> penne w/vodka sauce....*:eats:*



....just had some of the leftovers for lunch.....

....oh my! yum!:eats:


----------



## DeniseJP

Eggplant parmigiana tonight!!!



My recipe:

Peel and slice 3 large eggplant into 1/8 to 1/4 inch slices/rounds:

4 raw eggs & milk - mix together and scramble

Breadcrumbs (flavored is best - I use 4C here in the US, Progresso is also good- if plain, add salt, pepper, parmesan cheese, dried basil, dried oregano, onion powder and garlic powder to my tastes- but in the summer I use fresh basil as it is wonderful stuff)

Oil (canola or sunflower and I will add olive oil if the pan starts running low during cooking as I use an electric fry pan - be careful adding more oil due to the temperature changes - I have not had any bad luck in making this over 30 years but one should be careful in the kitchen.)

Preheat oven to 350 (can do this during the prep time)

You will also need spaghetti sauce (I use Prego or Ragu here in the US) and shredded mozzarella cheese.

Put the eggplant in the egg mixture and then cover with dry breadcrumbs. Stack the breaded eggplant and heat up a frying pan with enough oil to cover the bottom of the pan. Fry the eggplant until golden brown and put on a piece of paper toweling to soak up any excess oil.

Take a large casserole pan (9x13, or Corning ware type ceramic dishes and spread a layer of sauce, then one layer of fried eggplant, a bit more sauce, mozzarella cheese and another layer of eggplant and repeat. You should finish with a layer of sauce and cheese. On the top layer I add parmesan/romano cheese.

Bake uncovered for approx 30 minutes/temperatures may vary. I put asheet of aluminum foil on a cookie sheet and then place the corning ware/casserole dish on top. I like when the mozzarella and parmesan cheese browns slightly.

Serve with a side of spaghetti or garlic bread and a small spring mix salad - it has varied greens [sometimes called "field mix"]and fresh tomatoes and cucumbers with a touch of light balsamic vinagrette dressing. 

My recipealso freezes well - when I get back from the farmer's market I will make this and when it is cooked, I will freeze it in portions so I can grab a bit for lunch or dinner when no one is home.

My stepdad is of Italian heritage and his family love it - my inlaws love it... it is one of my favorites. I tend to do a lot more veggie based recipes due to my diabetes... the fried part of the eggplant is not so healthy but sometimes one has to splurge!

Denise


----------



## hartleybun

:yeahthat:makes my salmon and shrimp in creme fraiche with spinach linguine sound quite boring:rofl: wouldnt like to guess which is the healthier tho...:biggrin2:


----------



## DeniseJP

*hartleybun wrote: *


> :yeahthat:makes my salmon and shrimp in creme fraiche with spinach linguine sound quite boring:rofl: wouldnt like to guess which is the healthier tho...:biggrin2:



Oh my - I would LOVE to try that!!!!



It's too bad the things we love the best are not always so healthy for us. Pass me a coffee with triple cream and six Equal packets and a slice of cheesecake.

Denise


----------



## BethM

*DeniseJP wrote: *


> Eggplant parmigiana tonight!!!


Denise, 

I (occasionally) make eggplant parmigiana like this. I am happy to see someone make it this way. I LOVE eggplant parmigiana, but am always disappointed when I encounter the pile of spaghetti with red sauce and one slice of fried eggplant on top that goes by the name "eggplant parmigiana." No where near as good as the layered stuff.

I love how the flavors meld overnight, and the reheated leftovers are SO GOOD!


My allergies have been a nightmare for two days, and I didn't feel like cooking, so we just got Chick-fil-a. Yes, we had fast food last night, as well. *shame*


----------



## hartleybun

*DeniseJP wrote: *


> It's too bad the things we love the best are not always so healthy for us. Pass me a coffee with triple cream and six Equal packets and a slice of cheesecake.
> 
> Denise


:yes:a kindred spirit! i'll join you - make mine a large hot chocolate with whipped cream and a side order of maltesers...


----------



## SnowyShiloh

That eggplant parmigiana sounds good! I've been meaning to try it sometime, I've never actually cooked with eggplant. Since we are tofu loving folk, I was actually planning to make tofu parmigiana for dinner. I know that idea will probably horrify a lot of people, but oh well. I forgot to put the tofu in the freezer last night though so I couldn't make it (you have to freeze the tofu, thaw it and then press the excess water out so it's firmier). I ended up buying a package of vegetarian Italian seasoned "chicken" cutlets and used those in place of the tofu. 

This is the sauce recipe I used, it's SO delicious and great just with spaghetti:

3 tablespoons olive oil
1 small onion, diced
2 cloves garlic, minced
1/2 cup pitted black olives, minced
2 tablespoons capers
1/2 teaspoon sea salt
a big dash of red pepper flakes
28 ounce can good quality crushed tomatoes 

Saute the onion garlic in the olive oil until tender. Add the olives, capers, salt and red pepper flakes and saute for 1 minute. Add the tomatoes and simmer for about 20 minutes.

I cooked the "chicken" cutlets in a small glass dish, then covered them with the sauce and some mozzarella and baked until the cheese was melted. We had it with spaghetti on the side.


----------



## mouse_chalk

Oh how I missed this thread!!! 


Umm, let's see. Lots of eating out happened this weekend lol.

Friday night we ate in the hotel we were staying in- we splashed out a bit for Steve's birthday. I had prawn apple and celery starter, and Steve had grilled goat's cheese, roasted cherry tomatoes and balsamic glaze. For main I had pan-fried seabass fillets, crispy stir-fried green vegetables, lemon-caper butter, with seasonal veg and new potatoes on the side. Steve had steak, chips, mushroom and the biggest onion rings I've ever seen.

Saturday we were at my aunt's house all day celebrating so we had a buffet of cold roast pork, a whole roast salmon, mushroom and black bean curry, dahl, (my dad made those- he makes the best curries ever!) rice, homemade coleslaw, mushroom risotto, potato dauphinoise, mixed salads, and baked potatoes. They became a bit of a joke, because my aunty made far too many and hardly anyone ate one, so she was asking all day if anyone wanted a jacket potato lol! She also still had a sack of potatoes that she had nothing to do with! :rofl:



Tonight I'm taking Steve out for another birthday meal- he spent all day on his birthday with my family so I have some making up to do lol. We're going here:

http://www.zizzi.co.uk/index.html

And I have to go get ready now! 



I will SOOOOO be trying that eggplant recipe though (or aubergine as we call them here lol) it sounds yummy! :biggrin2:


----------



## hartleybun

had lunch out today with cousin and her family. lovely roast beef with trimmings - roasted butternut squash, gratin of parsnip, swede, brocoli,potatoes. the white chocolate cheesecake i was forced to eat for dessert was delicious

nice pub surroundings too


----------



## trailsend

*hartleybun wrote: *


> the white chocolate cheesecake i was forced to eat for dessert was delicious



I bet that was terrible being forced to eat that dessert. 

Jen your dinners sound great! I love Eggplant Parmesan we have it a lot here. Lots of fresh mozzarella with ours. 

We have been so busy and not eating very well, we've had quick meals a lot, ate out twice this week which never ever happens. Otherwise we've had BBQ meat with veggies and spagetti. Tonight I am making Black Bean chili, corn bread, fresh guacamole, broccoli and we might have corn tortilla's with it too.


----------



## trailsend

Instead of the guacamole - I made a sour cream/avocado/lime/cilantro cream to top off the chili! It's delicious It's all done except for the corn bread and I cannot wait to eat when the chores are done tonight!


----------



## SnowyShiloh

I know this isn't dinner, but I have the BEST waffle recipe ever if anyone wants it. We have them almost every Sunday. This morning I made extras to put in the fridge so I can just pop them in the toaster during the week.

We're having white chili tonight. I forgot to soak the beans overnight, but I had a lot of canned beans so used them instead. The chili is cooking away in the crock pot right now. I'm going to make cornbread to go with it and we'll have a salad with salsa dressing too. Trailsend's idea for cilantro/lime/avocado cream sounds amazing for on top of the chili, but unfortunately I fed all the cilantro to the bunnies last night!


----------



## Leaf

I am having left over stuffed crust pizza. It has ham, jalapenos, cheese, pineapple and mushrooms.


----------



## BethM

My little rosemary starter plant had grown a lot, but it's still too cold at night to plant it outside. So I trimmed it up, and made what might be my favorite pasta dish ever.

Penne with Rosemary Cream Sauce

1/2 pound penne pasta
1/8 cup fresh rosemary, minced
2 tablespoons olive oil
3/4 cup tomato puree
salt and pepper to taste
1/4 cup heavy cream
1/4 cup Parmesan cheese

Cook the penne in water until al dente. In the meantime, saute the rosemary in the oil in a saucepan over low heat for 3 minutes. Add the tomato puree. Season with salt and pepper. Simmer for 15 minutes. Pour in the cream and Parmesan, stirring until heated through. Drain pasta and toss with cream sauce.
Makes 2 generous servings.

I simply adore this recipe, it's from a cookbook called InterCourses. (It's supposed to be an aphrodisiac cookbook. I don't know about all that, but there are some really excellent recipes in it.) 

I had a salad of mixed baby greens on the side, and some toasted buttered rosemary sourdough bread. (It was a very rosemary dinner tonight!) Some fresh pineapple for dessert, and I've got a serving of ginger ice cream I might just finish up.


----------



## BethM

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> That eggplant parmigiana sounds good! I've been meaning to try it sometime, I've never actually cooked with eggplant. Since we are tofu loving folk, I was actually planning to make tofu parmigiana for dinner. I know that idea will probably horrify a lot of people, but oh well.



I am also a tofu-loving person!


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Beth, glad to know we're not the only one! Soybean curd may sound like an odd ingredient in a lot of western recipes, but I'm just not a big meat eater. I've even substituted tofu for ricotta cheese in lasagna and no one knew the difference. I'm going to have to make that rosemary cream sauce, rosemary is my favorite herb. That recipe sounds sooo good!


----------



## BethM

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Beth, glad to know we're not the only one! Soybean curd may sound like an odd ingredient in a lot of western recipes, but I'm just not a big meat eater. I've even substituted tofu for ricotta cheese in lasagna and no one knew the difference. I'm going to have to make that rosemary cream sauce, rosemary is my favorite herb. That recipe sounds sooo good!


I know a lot of people who are very against tofu. I have always been fine with it. Now that I don't eat much meat anymore, I eat lots of tofu. It's so versatile, and can carry flavors well. 

Rosemary is also my favorite herb. Tonight I doubled the recipe, so I will have some leftovers. 
Be careful, it is easy to burn the rosemary when it's sauteeing in the oil, I recommend not leaving it during that time. (I've burned it 2 or 3 times in the past!)


----------



## hartleybun

*trailsend wrote: *


> *hartleybun wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> the white chocolate cheesecake i was forced to eat for dessert was delicious
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet that was terrible being forced to eat that dessert.
Click to expand...


it was! definitely 'cruelty to donnas':biggrin2:

am having bolognese tonight. im a fan of tofu and quorn - luckily tesco does stock them.


----------



## mouse_chalk

*makes note to try that pasta with rosemary cream sauce soon with new rosemary plant*

I LOVE rosemary! That sauce sounds nice, and very easy. 


Last night we had a lovely meal out. I had mussels in a garlic, shallot and white wine sauce to start, while Steve had garlic bread with cheese. Then I had a pizza with mozzarella, cherry tomatoes, rocket, mountain ham and grana padano, and Steve had a four-cheese pizza. Then I had a rasperry cheesecake for desert, and Steve thought it was hilarious because I pronounced raspberries sort of wrong so it came out 'raaaaaaa sperries' and it was pretty much all he said for the rest of the evening. The waiter kept coming over to ask if our food was ok etc, but he'd come up behind me and make me jump every time. He might as well have just said 'BOO!' each time!

Probably chicken tonight or something healthy, after all that eating out! Plus we have grocery shopping to get later....


----------



## trailsend

*hartleybun wrote: *


> it was! definitely 'cruelty to donnas':biggrin2:




NOT cruelty to "Donna's!" lol. I have to say cheesecake is my favorite dessert of all time. Especially cherry. 

I like tofu too - although I do not use it as much as I used to. We really enjoy it with rice or in stir frys. The rosemary cream sauce does sound delcious. That pizza sounds yummy Jen.

We are having Sweet Potato chowder for dinner tonight, one of our winter favorites. It's freezing out today and super windy and damp, so it's a good time to have it before it warms up. I use sweet potatoes, potatoes, vegetable broth, minced onion, red pepper flakes, garlic powder, seasoned salt, oregano, parsley and pepper. It's spicy and I love it that way - although I can't overdo the spices because Kevin cannot handle it. Then you add 1/4 c flor and 2 cups of milk- and it gets thick and it's super delicious and comforting


----------



## trailsend

Yikes! No one else has replied.

I'm excited because tonight we are having pasta with baby bok choy, broccoli, red chili sauce, pork, and grape tomatoes Yum!


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Tonight I am making quiche! Last night I made white chili, cornbread and salad.


----------



## mouse_chalk

Eeek! *jumps in to rescue thread*

I have been really busy/feeling crappy the last couple of days so not posting much...

Anyway, on Monday night I had a bit of a disasterous dinner. Tried to make the aubergine dish but tried to skip the egg and breadcrumb part and ended up majorly underdoing the cooking of the aubergines, way overdoing the cheese and simping too much on the sauce! Steve twisted his ankle Monday evening so I ended up running round after him all night with not much time to cook for myself.

Tuesday night, I had the  Tuscan Lemon Chicken  again, with Anya potatoes and coleslaw made with celeriac instead of cabbage and lots of lemon juice instead of too much mayo. Yummy!

Last night we were lazy again :blushan: And got a takeaway pizza!


Tonight I've been on my own as Steve has been in London for the day, so I made spaghetti with chilli and garlic prawns. I adapted this recipe:

http://www.recipezaar.com/Garlic-Shrimp-Pasta-121066

I fried the garlic in a bit of butter, but added a fresh red chilli minced, instead of the dried flakes. Then added the prawns, then a splash of chicken stock, juice of half a lemon, some salt and pepper, and loads of lemon zest and a tiny bit of olive oil, then tossed with the spaghetti. It was quite hot, but oh so nice! Had to go and clean my teeth afterwards so I don't stink of chilli and garlic when Steve returns home with his business partner/friend/best man who is staying the night LOL!


Tomorrow night I'm on my own again as Steve will be at a conference down in Cornwall all day with Joel (business partner) so I only have to cook for myself! *sniff sniff* :cry2


----------



## trailsend

We had pork burritos for dinner tonight. It's easy and delicious. I use whole wheat tortilla's - first I put on some sour cream/sweet chili sauce, then some cooked jasmine rice, my ground beef, tamari and shredded zucchini mixture... then some sliced scallions and shredded cheddar. 

Tomorrow I think we are going to have catfish.


----------



## hartleybun

patchwork group last night and twilight classes for both kids so had stirfry with noodles. 

haggis tonight tho'


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Had the last of the white chili and cornbread tonight. I ended up not making the quiche the other night because I didn't feel like having that for dinner. We had rice for dinner instead, which we do on occasion. Paul put soy sauce and chili sauce on his rice, I sprinkled my rice with lemon juice and salt, then topped it with canned tuna and some shredded cheddar cheese. That probably sounds weird but every once in a while I get a craving for it!


----------



## hartleybun

made a chicken curry which we had with basmati rice. wasnt that warm today so wanted a supper to warm us up


----------



## trailsend

I had chicken with balsamic orange gravy, and mashed potatoes and roasted asparagus and I ate way too much.


----------



## DeniseJP

Dinner tonight - 

Marinated portabello mushrooms, cooked on the grill, on whole wheat toast with feta cheese and roasted marinated red sweet peppers.

Denise


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Last night I made the quiche I was going to make a few nights ago, it had green bell pepper, vegetarian breakfast sausage and cheddar cheese. It was really good! Tonight is either leftover quiche or possibly chicken enchiladas. Whichever one we don't have tonight, we'll have tomorrow.


----------



## Becca

YUMMY ROAST


----------



## mouse_chalk

On Friday evening I ended up going to meet Steve from the train station when he got back, so me him and his colleague Craig went to GBK! :biggrin2:

http://www.gbkinfo.com/


It has the best burgers EVER! I had a 'Pesterella' which is a regular burger, with mozzarella and pesto inside. I had it with homeslaw instead of fries, because the burger is so huge it fills me up too much to eat chips as well!

Last night I was meant to cook spaghetti and meatballs but I was going out to a friends and was really late so I ended up eating fish and chips :embarrassed:



Tonight I'm not sure what we'll have. We were going to have a min-BBQ just the 2 of us but the weather is freezing. I do have some lamb kebabs that I bought for it so I might have them with salad or something done on the grill inside.... 


And then I'm going away tomorrow with friends so next week I'll either be eating out, or making pasta with jars of sauce :shock::shock: in the chalet!


----------



## hartleybun

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> . We were going to have a min-BBQ just the 2 of us but the weather is freezing.
> 
> 
> !



it aint much warmer further west eitherssd:cold windy with showers

like the sound of fishnchips tho:biggrin2:


----------



## mouse_chalk

*hartleybun wrote: *


> *mouse_chalk wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> . We were going to have a min-BBQ just the 2 of us but the weather is freezing.
> 
> 
> !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it aint much warmer further west eitherssd:cold windy with showers
> 
> like the sound of fishnchips tho:biggrin2:
Click to expand...


You have showers? Doh, that means we will too soon then! It's freezing!


----------



## SunnyCait

Since it's going to storm here today and we're not sure if we're getting any twister activity, I'm making something relatively simple so that we can eat even if we have to go hide in the closet.  That means... Pasta salad with diced chicken. Normally dinners are a lot more involved, but since the day is kind of up in the air I figure better than nothing.


----------



## trailsend

We had fish and chips the other night I used Catfish and made a beer batter. We had sweet potato fries with it. The catfish was delicious!

Tonight I've made pizza. I made the dough, then cooked up grape tomatoes with garlic and olive oil. Drizzled olive oil on the dough, put the tomatoes on and covered it in tons of shredded mozzarella. Then I sprinkled it with oregano and red pepper flakes. Hope you don't get a tornado Cait! We were in Ft. Riley two years ago - love it there. 

Donna and Jen - don't worry it's raining and cold here too, I feel for you!


----------



## SunnyCait

Whoa, you loved it here? That's the first time I've ever heard anyone say they loved Ft. Riley, haha. But tornado season is wicked pretty, that's what I like about it. 

No official tornado, but the siren did go off telling us to take shelter. We watched and there was nothing, just lots of t-storms. 

Uh... dinner... So we did end up having pasta salad and chicken, and my GF made a cake that was... Uh. Not so good... Let me see if I can get a pic of it for you guys... Don't laugh too hard. 







And she's 20, not 5.  I love her for trying though.


----------



## hartleybun

orts last night - spaghetti with creme fraiche and shrimp for me and daughter, hubby and son decided to have chips with lincolnshire chippolata sausages.

donna - raining here still - bunnies wont go out into garden. took dogs for walk - the mum spent the whole time glaring at me and dragging her paws in protest. to make matters worse my Hunter Wellington Boots split across the sole after 10 years faithful and heavy service:cry1:

cait - is that a delicious sponge cake i see with the 'street art' style of icing?


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Ha, that is a rather interesting looking cake! Did it taste good at least? 

I made chicken enchiladas, refried beans and Mexican rice. The enchiladas were just corn tortillas filled with green chiles, mozzarella cheese and chicken that I'd boiled last night, plus of course enchilada sauce and cheddar on top. Very good! The refried beans were from dry pinto beans and cooked all day in the crock pot. Paul said they were the best refried beans he'd ever had. The Mexican rice was the Mexican rice recipe that someone posted in this thread a couple weeks ago... I followed the directions exactly and the rice had good flavor, but the texture was off. It's like the grains of rice sort of disintegrated, but they weren't over cooked. I used a brand of rice I'd never used before and I suspect that may have been the problem. I'll try again in a month or so. All in all, the meal was yummy though very labor intensive! And we have leftovers to feed about 10 people...


----------



## SunnyCait

Haha! It was two layer, one chocolate and one lemon. It uh, was very, very, very sweet. And heavy. But I ate a piece and so did my dad. I'm trying to think of a way to get rid of the rest of it without letting her know...  My girl is no baker. 

Oo Shiloh! I love enchiladas. I think you just helped me decide what I'm making tonight.


----------



## hartleybun

*SunnyCait wrote: *


> Haha! It was two layer, one chocolate and one lemon. It uh, was very, very, very sweet. And heavy. But I ate a piece and so did my dad.


chocolate and lemon!!!!!! tell your GF from me she's definitely covered all my bases regarding cakes:biggrin2:international shipping pleasejust love cakes here


----------



## SunnyCait

*hartleybun wrote: *


> *SunnyCait wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Haha! It was two layer, one chocolate and one lemon. It uh, was very, very, very sweet. And heavy. But I ate a piece and so did my dad.
> 
> 
> 
> chocolate and lemon!!!!!! tell your GF from me she's definitely covered all my bases regarding cakes:biggrin2:international shipping pleasejust love cakes here
Click to expand...


LOL I will let her know!!! I'd probably pay you to take the leftovers away.  

Tonight for dinner we did have chicken enchiladas. And rice and pico de gallo and all nummy things like that. I could eat pico plain though, allday every day.


----------



## JadeIcing

POST!


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!!

*SunnyCait wrote: *


> Uh... dinner... So we did end up having pasta salad and chicken, and my GF made a cake that was... Uh. Not so good... Let me see if I can get a pic of it for you guys... Don't laugh too hard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And she's 20, not 5.  I love her for trying though.


So how old are you now ? haha. the cake actually doesn't look to bad, yah know.. um "abstract" 
And sorry to ask but its driving me crazy, what does it say on the cake i can't figure it out!! silly brain.


-_ prisca_


----------



## SunnyCait

Also 20, haha!

It says "Rawr"  I think it was supposed to be semi-flirty or something.


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!!

tehe.. semi flirting. 
did the cake taste good? 

scratch that i just read your post lol.

So your name is Cait right? like Kate but a different way? Is it short for something?
Excuse all the questions i'm just well.. Me.


----------



## SunnyCait

Yeah the semi-flirty was ruind with the rest of it, haha!!

Yup, Cait is like Kate just spelled different. It's short for Caitlyn.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Heh, I didn't even notice the cake had writing on it!

We're going to have steamed artichokes and buttered noodles for dinner. What about everyone else?


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!!

RIce noodles with beef and veggies.


----------



## SunnyCait

OOooo that sounds tasty...

We had some chicken marsala earlier, very nummy. Now it's time to break out the cheesecake!


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!!

i had chicken masala(sp)! last night!


----------



## SunnyCait

It's awesome stuff! It's my dad's favorite, and he was a grouch when he came home from work so I fixed it special for him.


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!!

yummm i still prefer Butter chicken though... but mind me for a 13 year old girl as skinny as me i like a lot of food, im not at all picky and i can eat double (maybe triple) of what my friends that are like a head (or 2 )taller than me.. haha what a piggy i am, no wonder i started this thread...


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!!

I haven't posted much though i can't be bothered loading it to the comp then to photobucket!


----------



## SunnyCait

Mmm butter chicken... I love all chicken! LOL 

And that's okay, I love to eat too!


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!!

LOL im soooo dumb!
I can't believe this
I'm making chicken soup its all nearly done i was just gonna add the chicken then i realized we don't have any in the freezer!!


----------



## SunnyCait

Oh snap! Are you going to run out to the store or just have veggie soup now? LOL


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!!

I can't run to the store, one its cold, two its far lol and i would drive there but im 13! haha. might just have ot have a veggie soup!


----------



## SnowyShiloh

This isn't important at all, but I think Cait and Prisca are talking about different dishes. Chicken marsala being an Italian dish with Marsala wine and chicken masala being an Indian dish. Both are delicious and now I want both. Mmmm.


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!!

I'm talking about the indian dish... what about you Cait?? LOL


----------



## SunnyCait

LMAO!! We could very well be! I was talking about the wine chicken. 

But now I'm curious about the other and would like it also.  LOL


----------



## SunnyCait

*MyLOVEABLES!! wrote: *


> I'm talking about the indian dish... what about you Cait?? LOL



We're total dorks... I was talking about the wine one! LMAO


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!!

oh my, oh my. you must try it!


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!!

*SunnyCait wrote: *


> *MyLOVEABLES!! wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> I'm talking about the indian dish... what about you Cait?? LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're total dorks... I was talking about the wine one! LMAO
Click to expand...

I feel so well retarded now!


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!!

here is my chicken less chicken soup being cooked...

when picture is odne i'll show you the transformation..

It involves me going to the neighbors and asking for chicken lol!!


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!!

oh my just realised how horrible it looks in the picture LOL...


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!!

Okay here is my chicken-yes, chicken soup 





Now cait show me yours tomorrow and see if it beats mine! haha


----------



## SunnyCait

YUMMMM! I'd eat it! LOL!


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!!

lol. its all gone now... I'm snacking on chilly rice crackers... like the " gourmet " ones


----------



## SunnyCait

MMMM crackers! 

We're eating cheesecake now.


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!!

YUM.. yum..yum..yum.. LOL now im eating popcorn lol. I'm currently obsessed with things like popcorn, i think its cuz i finally got to buy popcorn that you have to pop your self instead of like microwave ones lol i sound so lame!


----------



## Brandy456

We had steak, and potatoes and fried Mushrooms&Onions. Mom used a steakspice we never used before and it tasted horrible, like lemon... 
We ended up ditching the steaks and I munched on toast and fruit all night =)


----------



## SunnyCait

Aw I forgot to get a picture, Prisca!!

We had Jamaican curry chicken, red beans and rice, and cabbage. SO MUCH GOODNESS.


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!!

*SunnyCait wrote: *


> Aw I forgot to get a picture, Prisca!!
> 
> We had Jamaican curry chicken, red beans and rice, and cabbage. SO MUCH GOODNESS.



omg... no picture??:expressionless

ssd:



but did you say_* CHICKEN-YES, CHICKEN SOUP??? *_


----------



## SunnyCait

LOL I did say that!! And she WAS like "Uh... what?" LMAO!!


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!!

LOL LOL LOL...
LOOOOL.

you see... i found this funny


----------



## mouse_chalk

Ok, so I've been away the past week and am only just properly catching up!

Quick rundown of my recent meals:

Monday: my friend made us pasta with courgettes, bacon and cheese sauce- yum!
Tuesday: our other friend made us pasta with a spicy tomato sauce, rosemary and chorizo- yum!
Weds: we had a BBQ for my friend's birthday, I had a lamb steak and lamb kebabs and lots of coleslaw that I made for everyone
Thurs: we went out for an Indian meal for our last night. I had a starter of prawns fried with shredded mango, chilli and garlic with a mango sauce, and then prawn bhuna, peshwari naan and pilau rice. YUM!
Fri: I got back in the afternoon and felt absolutely rubbish so couldn't cook. I ordered a curry to be delivered lol- chicken dansak, dahl, pilau rice and popadoms. YUM!


Last night me and Steve had a mini-BBQ for 2- I had steak and lamb ribs, plus coleslaw, and Steve had a burger, sausages and salad. We sat shivering outside with the bunnies running around. It was also the end of our BBQ that fell apart 

Tonight I was feeling rough yet again and didn't feel up to cooking and Steve wanted to treat me because he'd missed me while I was away so we went to Pizza Express. BIG mistake! We waited over half an hour for our starters, with no apology or asking if we wanted to order another drink or something while we waited. Steve's garlic bread was basically undercooked dough, but the waitress took our empty plates and ran so we didn't get chance to complain. Then we saw our pizzas come out of the oven (they have an open kitchen) and sit on the side for 10-15mins before the waitress bothered to go and collect them, so naturally they were stone-cold when they got to us. Even underneath the pizza wasn't even slightly warm! We sent them back with a complaint, and the manager came over to say that because our pizzas had thin bases, and mine had rocket on, they would naturally go cold quite quickly. I pointed our that Steve's had only cheese on, and also that we had seen them sat there for 15 minutes so that was why they were cold. She didn't even apologise! Although did give us another free drink on the house. We finally got our pizzas and they were burnt :grumpy:

Tomorrow I will begin my cooking again and make something really nice to make up for all this takeaway and restaurant food I've been eating! Yes I will!


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Ugh, Jen. The dinner last night doesn't sound very nice.

Last night we had a very classy dinner. Paul had a hot dog and baked french fries. I'm really picky about meat so had melted cheese in a hot dog bun, plus baked french fries and some pineapple. 

This afternoon we went to Subway for sandwiches so dinner will be late. I plan on making this teriyaki chicken recipe with chicken thighs that were in the freezer: 

http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Baked-Teriyaki-Chicken/Detail.aspx?prop31=1

We bought some fresh corn on the cob so I'll cook that too and we'll have some mango.


----------



## SunnyCait

We've been on a kick lately for ethnic foods, haha. We had Jamaican jerk chicken (also a chicken kick, I guess), fried plaintains, corn, and a chunked vegetable salad that consisted of tomatoes, cucumbers, zucchini, radishes, green and red bell peppers, and carrots. Yummo!


----------



## degrassi

This weekend we ordered in a few times. Friday my mom went out with some friends so me and my dad ordered Vietnamese vermicelli bowls and spring rolls from our favorite Vietnamese restaurant. Then on satruday my parents went out to a party so I decided to treat myself to a bento box from a take out japanese restaurant. I love bento boxes as they give you a bit of everything, sushi, tempura, salad, rice and terryaki chicken. 

Tonight we had some family friends come in from out of town and I also invited a friend over, so we made beer butt chicken(oh so good!), roasted crispy potatoes & carrots and brocolli salad. It was so yummy! 

Now tomorrow i'm going to boil the left over chicken bones to make chicken soup. Nothing beats home made chicken soup


----------



## SnowyShiloh

The teriyaki chicken recipe turned out amazingly! If anyone is interested in making it, definitely give it a try. My only advice is to possibly try it with reduced sodium soy sauce and only bake for around 40 minutes.


----------



## trailsend

Everyone's dinners sounds delicious I *think* I am going to make open faced pork taco's tonight with plantain's, avocado, and spicy pulled pork. But I haven't decided for sure, because I really want creamed potatoes and peas and don't want to have them together obviously.

This week we've had homemade vegetable pot pie, Ida Gartens recipe but with a few changes, it's my favorite recipe, so delicious, but time consuming. We had my special meatballs with spaghetti the other night, and last night we BBQ garlic and onion hamburgers and had grilled vegetables and rice with it.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Donna, what is your meatball and spaghetti sauce recipe? I'm always on the lookout for good ones. Last night we had leftover Subway sandwiches from the day before


----------



## degrassi

Tonight we had Mexican rice, sauted mushrooms and grilled tuna steaks. The 3 dishes didn't really go together but were still good. It was one of those "use whats in the fridge" nights.


----------



## mouse_chalk

Last night I made a REALLY nice stir-fry. I just made it up on the spot but it was so good!

I had a beef steak of some kind that I cut into strips and marinaded in soy sauce, bit of sugar, fresh ginger, garlic, and pepper for about 15minutes. Then I fried a small red chilli chopped, 2 spring onions, some lemongrass, more fresh ginger and garlic in the wok, and then added the beef. Then I added some baby corn, and then lastly some pak choi. Mixed it with cooked rice noodles and stirred in some chopped coriander at the end. YUMMY! It was quite spicy but really nice and took me the 15mins of marinading and chopping plus about 10mins to cook in total! 



I have nothing to eat for lunch though. There's bread but nothing to go in it  Steve has gone to GBK with his business partner for lunch. I'm so mad! I wanna go! :cry1:


----------



## Brandy456

I got Teryaki beef today for dinner.


----------



## SunnyCait

Ahhhhh I want stir fry so bad.

We had pot roast, mashed potatoes, green beans, rolls, and steamed carrots. Mmm mmm goodness!


----------



## mouse_chalk

Last night I made a really nice chorizo pasta that my friend's boyfriend cooked for some us when we were away!

It was very easy and took as long as the pasta took to cook to make. Chorizo sausage sliced up into half-rounds, and fried in a little bit of olive oil. Add a sliced onion, and about 3 cloves of garlic and fry for a bit longer (it all goes lovely and orange from the paprika in the chorizo), and then add lots of minced fresh rosemary. My friend's boyfriend added chilli flakes in his recipe but I didn't because Steve wouldn't eat that. Then add a tin of chopped tomatoes, some salt and sugar to balance out the acidity of the tomato. Simmer for a few minutes. Right at the end, add a spoonful of creme fraiche and stir, and mix with the pasta. 

It was so yummy! Steve said he liked it, but that the sauce 'didn't really taste of anything'. I promptly got very offended, until he explained that the creme fraiche dulled it down a bit- I used 2 spoonfuls thinking that he'd find the chorizo too spicy lol, but it made it a bit too creamy, so only one spoonful is needed next time! 


Tonight I was going to make my own spring rolls, but the only spring roll wrappers I could find were frozen, so we sort of gave in easy and went to GBK instead. Twice in 2 days for Steve! I had the Pesterella burger, which has pesto and mozarella. I also had a side order of homeslaw, which is the best coleslaw EVER. I want to raid their head office and get the recipe!


So, tomorrow night I am embarking on making Vietnamese spring rolls! I'm looking forward to it


----------



## BethM

I haven't been posting much, as my dinners as of late have been.......unconventional. 
Tonight was the most "normal" thing: A veggie burger (strange flavor that I got on sale and won't be getting again), and some Rice-A-Roni (they were on sale a couple weeks ago, so I got a lot of them; they're fine for a no-thought side). The rice was a whole-grains sort of thing, with brown rice and pearled barley. Tasted ok, but didn't actually make very much. 

Example of my weird meals....On Tuesday, I had 2 avocados, mashed with lime juice, garlic, and a bit of red pepper. I didn't have any tomatoes or onion, so it wasn't true guacamole. I also didn't have any chips, so I just ate it with a spoon. Monday was a very large sweet potato, microwaved and then dressed with butter and salt.

I haven't been very hungry at dinner time lately, so these little weird things have been fine.

I have also polished off a jar of tiny sweet pickles that have been lingering in my fridge for ages. It was time for them to be eaten, so I've been having a handful each night.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Jen, what is GBK? Also, do you think your sausage pasta recipe could be altered to use some kind of chicken sausage? I don't like regular sausage and chorizo is particularly offensive to me because I'm a big weirdo. Maybe I could use chicken sausage and then add some of the spices from chorizo?

I can't remember what we had last night so it can't have been too exciting. Oh wait, now I remember! This is finals week at school so it feels like all I have time for is studying and taking tests. Dinners this week have reflected that. I warmed up one of those foil pouches of an Indian curry, but we ran out of rice (the 25 pound bag we bought a year and a half ago actually had a bottom!) so I had to serve it over egg noodles. Whatever, tasted good anyway. Had beets and peaches with it.

It's 1 am here and we still haven't had dinner. I just woke up from an accidental 4 hour nap and Paul decided to nap as long as he can and then go from there. I have a Political Economy final in the morning so I need to get studying. Dinner will probably be hot dogs or Paul may go get Taco Bell since they're open all night!


----------



## mouse_chalk

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Jen, what is GBK? Also, do you think your sausage pasta recipe could be altered to use some kind of chicken sausage? I don't like regular sausage and chorizo is particularly offensive to me because I'm a big weirdo. Maybe I could use chicken sausage and then add some of the spices from chorizo?


Oops sorry! GBK is Gourmet Burger Kitchen. An awesome chain of burger places but not like your regular McDonald's or anything like that. Proper beef in a big huge burger with really tasty stuff in it- you can choose one of their combinations or build your own. Yuuuuuuuum!

http://www.gbkinfo.com/GBK_Menu.htm


I'd imagine you could use chicken sausage instead of the chorizo if you wanted, although you'd have to add a lot of paprika to get the orangey spicey flavour. Steve was really unsure about chorizo until I told him he likes pepperoni and it's not that much different! If you try it, let me know how it goes!


----------



## JadeIcing

BBQ steak tips with mashed potatoes and corn.


----------



## trailsend

Well tonight I made scalloped potatoes with Gruyere cheese. It was a new recipe, it called for white cheddar but I used Gruyere which was delicious. The thyme sauce was wonderful, except when I went to put it on the potatoes I noticed lumps in it. I pulled one out and ate it. It was a potato. Huh? I had used a can clam chowder instead of mushroom soup for part of the recipe! I couldn't waste everything so I put it together and in the oven, and it turned out delicious! Thankfully! Last night we had subs since we in New York State all day. Kevin had Philly cheesesteak and I had the Italian. 

Shiloh - for the meatballs I just threw stuff together... I use a pound of beef, about a cup of panko bread crumbs (important they be panko, different taste and texture) 2-3 tablespoons of my favorite bbq sauce, salt, pepper, an egg. Mix it all together to make the balls and then just cook them in the oven until they are done. No frying. I'll double check what I wrote down to make sure that's all I used, I just mixed a bunch of stuff together. Oh and 1 clover of minced garlic, no onion at all in the meatballs. Usually recipes call for onion. For the sauce, I just made a basic tomato sauce but added tons of garlic. The meatballs were the best part, niether of us usually like them too much, but we ate these up and there were no leftovers! I hope you like them if you make them!


----------



## SunnyCait

We had roast chicken, rice, peas, and rolls.


----------



## hartleybun

went out for a meal with girl guiding friends so had a meal cooked for me:bunnydance:

hadnt been to the pub in question for years - it's had a makeover for the better imho.

made a change to be waited on


----------



## mouse_chalk

Singapore chow mein last night..... I'm SO bad this week! We went to see a film and it didn't finish til 10pm and we really didn't feel like cooking. I have been invited out to the pub tonight but I'm feeling crappy and have done all week so I'm going to stay in. I will make those spring rolls, I WILL!!

Donna those meatballs sound good! When I make them I do them weird, I just use beef, garlic, lots of thyme, oregano and rosemary, salt, pepper, bit of paprika and some tomato paste. Strange I know but they come out good! I have always thought about making them with the breadcrumbs and egg...


----------



## mouse_chalk

I did it! I MADE THE SPRING ROLLS!!! Hurrah!

They were sooooo yummy. A bit fiddly and time-consuming to make, but well worth it.

I used this recipe:

http://www.recipezaar.com/Vietnamese-Spring-Rolls-34488

Except I didn't use the egg, or vermicelli because I forgot lol. I did add some chopped prawns though. 

I also added a red chilli finely chopped, and some ginger grated, plus a little bit of fish sauce and soy sauce, and I used chinese leaf/lettuce instead of cabbage. 

The spring roll wrappers are a bit hard to work with at first, but you get the hang of it. The first couple I fried fell apart so I double-wrapped the others and they came out fine  

I made a dipping sauce with soy sauce, minced chilli, ginger, rice vinegar, tiny bit of caster sugar and lime juice. YUM!

And I had them with a sort of coleslaw that I kind of made up really. It had shredded white and red cabbage, shredded chinese leaf/lettuce, sliced spring onions, and grated carrot. Then I made a dressing out of sesame oil, juice of a whole lime, bit of soy sauce, freshly grated ginger, rice vinegar, caster sugar, salt and pepper. YUUUUMMMMMYYYYY.


I feel absolutely stuffed now. I only ate 2 spring rolls out of 4 'intact' ones that I cooked lol. 


Here is a pic!


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Jen, I'll have you know that those spring rolls made me want egg rolls ALL DAY LONG. 

I made salmon cakes, biscuits and salad. Salmon cakes are one of the easiest and fastest things ever to make. You just drain a can of boneless, skinless salmon, add an egg and some bread crumbs plus seasonings of your choice, squish them into patty shapes, coat them in bread crumbs and then cook them in a little olive oil. The whole thing from start to finish takes less than 15 minutes. They're so good and good for you too.


----------



## hartleybun

:jumpforjoy:big thank you to SHILOH - made the teryaki chicken dish whose link you posted, for supper last night. i have never seen chicken thighs eaten so quickly - two packs and not one left over for the dogs really delicious and easy to make.

thank you for sharing:bunnydance:

donna


----------



## BethM

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> I made salmon cakes, biscuits and salad. Salmon cakes are one of the easiest and fastest things ever to make. You just drain a can of boneless, skinless salmon, add an egg and some bread crumbs plus seasonings of your choice, squish them into patty shapes, coat them in bread crumbs and then cook them in a little olive oil. The whole thing from start to finish takes less than 15 minutes. They're so good and good for you too.


I SO want salmon cakes now!
My grandma used to make those for me all the time when I was a kid. I loved them then, and I love them now! I even think I have a couple cans of salmon in the cabinet.


----------



## trailsend

Since I realized it's Mothers Day, and Sunday, I decided to make a big dinner, basically because I needed an excuse to really do some cooking. Cooking is therapy for me, I love it. Anyway, my mom is gone, but I'm cooking a meal in memory of her - she would have loved this meal. 

I am making roasted chicken, homemade sage and onion stuffing, and read cabbage braised in Mead. I've also made some Potato scones for later. Since hubby can't eat chicken, I'll cook him a steak. 

Jen those rolls look delicious! I must try them now. and Shiloh, I have been thinking about making salmon cakes for a while, you have reminded me


----------



## JimD

*trailsend wrote: *


> Since I realized it's Mothers Day, and Sunday, I decided to make a big dinner, basically because I needed an excuse to really do some cooking. Cooking is therapy for me, I love it.



Same here...
I haven't cooked much lately so I figured this was a good occasion to do so.

I'mpreparing a precooked ham....spiral cut....glazed.
***..."buy $150 groceries and get it for free deal" ***

Stuffing and smashed taters for sides.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

What can I do with the ham bone afterwards? 
Maybe split pea soup.


----------



## trailsend

Oh Split Pea soup for sure! Yum!!

I've decided I'm going to make hot fudge pudding cake for dessert too - why not? 

Dinner sounds good Jim!


----------



## SnowyShiloh

HartleyBun, I'm so glad the recipe turned out for you too! For Beth and Trailsend, I firmly believe that everyone should have salmon cakes.


----------



## degrassi

I made my mom Kung Pao chicken&veg with rice for mothers day.Kind of weird but I asked her and thats what she wanted. It was really good. For dessert I made Fruit salad and cake. 

I also made Potato salad this afternoon but didn't serve it with dinner as it didn't really go with the kung pao.


----------



## BethM

We took Jason's mom out to dinner. Happily, she wanted to go to my favorite restaurant, Holy Land Cafe. I had chicken biryani, with lentil soup.

On our way home, we stopped at Sheridans, and I had a small (2 scoops) frozen custard. Half chocolate, half vanilla.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Has no one else eaten dinner recently? Last night I made something kind of weird, but tasty. You boil noodles (I used egg noodles), then saute some sliced pepperoni in a frying pan. After they start getting a little crisp, you add the cooked noodles and stir until they get a little fried. Then you remove the pan from the heat, crack in a couple or three eggs and stir until they're cooked. Add some salt if you want, lots of pepper, and add parmesan cheese if you'd like. 

When Paul had his first bite, he said "Why haven't I been eating this my whole LIFE?!"- the flavors actually blend really well. You can use bacon instead of pepperoni if you want. When I lived in Austria for a year, the host moms from both families I lived with made this dish frequently and that's where I picked it up!

Tonight we had a date night and went to Bobby's, a Greek restaurant here in town. We have a long enduring love of Greek food. It's the only place within several hundred miles where you can get Greek stuff. We shared an appetizer of pita bread and tzatziki, then we both ordered the gyros. They're amazingly good and come with the most perfect lemon roasted potatoes, carrots and a rice pilaf. Cheapest thing on the menu, too


----------



## hartleybun

family were keeping the poultry farmers going last night by eating chicken (again:rollseyes). tonight hubby has requested gammon, parsley sauce and mashed potatoes.


----------



## BethM

Last night, I had a salad and an avocado. 
It was one of those trick avocados, though, where it feels perfect to eat, but when you cut into it, it's only ripe around the outside and hard as a rock around the stone. So I really only ate half an avocado.


----------



## mouse_chalk

I've had dinner! Honest I have!

Sunday night we had pizza because I felt crappy (ooh, what a surprise lol). Last night I made my onion pasta to keep Steve happy because he hasn't had it in a while.

He left me ALL the washing up to do when he left for work this morning :grumpy::grumpy: I can't even make a cup of tea because the kitchen is such a mess, and he messed it up more making his sandwiches to take to lunch! (He's working on site this week) Not a popular man today!


Tonight I'm going to Tampopo with my mum for dinner:

http://www.tampopo.co.uk/


I LOVE that place. The best food ever! And so cheap, and fast! I'm starving just thinking about it.... Mostly because I can't make any lunch without doing an hour's worth of washing up and the room is spinning... :cry1:


----------



## mouse_chalk

*BethM wrote: *


> Last night, I had a salad and an avocado.
> It was one of those trick avocados, though, where it feels perfect to eat, but when you cut into it, it's only ripe around the outside and hard as a rock around the stone. So I really only ate half an avocado.



Oh, I hate those kinds of avocados! An unripe one really just isn't nice at all.

I do love avocados though... Sometimes I just cut them in half and stone them, leave the skin on, and put a bit of white wine vinegar and lots of lemon juice, salt and pepper in the middle, and scoop it out with a spoon. Yum!


----------



## BethM

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> He left me ALL the washing up to do when he left for work this morning :grumpy::grumpy: I can't even make a cup of tea because the kitchen is such a mess, and he messed it up more making his sandwiches to take to lunch! (He's working on site this week) Not a popular man today!


LOL! Whenever I cook, Jason is usually eager to help with the washing up. As long as the only things that need washing are the actual plates we ate off of. He somehow does not notice any of the actual pans or utensils that were necessary to make the food. 

He does the same when he cooks for himself. He will leave the dirty pan on the stove. If it's not too gross, I will sometimes leave it, but he "forgets" it is there until I put it in the sink and fill it with water. Then he gets mad at me!


----------



## mouse_chalk

*BethM wrote: *


> *mouse_chalk wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> He left me ALL the washing up to do when he left for work this morning :grumpy::grumpy: I can't even make a cup of tea because the kitchen is such a mess, and he messed it up more making his sandwiches to take to lunch! (He's working on site this week) Not a popular man today!
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! Whenever I cook, Jason is usually eager to help with the washing up. As long as the only things that need washing are the actual plates we ate off of. He somehow does not notice any of the actual pans or utensils that were necessary to make the food.
> 
> He does the same when he cooks for himself. He will leave the dirty pan on the stove. If it's not too gross, I will sometimes leave it, but he "forgets" it is there until I put it in the sink and fill it with water. Then he gets mad at me!
Click to expand...

Lol! I usually wash up most of the time, even when I've cooked for both of us. If Steve washes up, he'll wash up the easy stuff, and then soak all of the pots and pans and say that he can't get them clean enough. Now I'm sorry, but a little elbow grease is all that's required! Even the morning after I never have a problem washing the pots and pans without soaking them! :grumpy:


----------



## BethM

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> Oh, I hate those kinds of avocados! An unripe one really just isn't nice at all.
> 
> I do love avocados though... Sometimes I just cut them in half and stone them, leave the skin on, and put a bit of white wine vinegar and lots of lemon juice, salt and pepper in the middle, and scoop it out with a spoon. Yum!


Yeah, I bought 6 (they were on sale), so I'm worried that the others won't be good, either. 

I LOVE avocados! I also eat them like that, though I've never tried them with vinegar. I usually use lime juice and salt.

Jason hates them, so there's more for me!!


----------



## hartleybun

have just added avacados to tomorrows shopping list. havent brought any recently cos i kept getting the 'trick' ones. daughter and i love mangoes but we've had some tastless ones recently.

mmmm, now i have to have an avacado


----------



## NorthernAutumn

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> Tonight I'm going to Tampopo with my mum for dinner:
> 
> http://www.tampopo.co.uk/
> 
> 
> I LOVE that place. The best food ever! And so cheap, and fast! I'm starving just thinking about it.... Mostly because I can't make any lunch without doing an hour's worth of washing up and the room is spinning... :cry1:


I checked out the site... Feel free to send me leftovers!
Those are amazingly low prices!!!
YUM!


----------



## BethM

Tonight is fish and chips. Baked from the freezer, unfortunately. How I wish I had some malt vinegar in the cabinet.


----------



## SunnyCait

*Too much chicken*

I dunno what we're having tonight... Whatever I think up I guess!


----------



## mouse_chalk

I've ordered a curry tonight... I hate having so many takeaways but I've been falling over all day... :cry1:

I cannot for the life of me remember what I've ordered though. Tarka dahl, popadoms, and... I really really can't remember what I have! Chicken garlic balti I think...


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Hey, I love avocados too! Looks like we're all thinking the same way today. Today I bought an avocado to have as a treat tomorrow since I don't have to work. Unfortunately, the poor avocado managed to fall 5 feet onto the floor and had a big mushy spot so I had no choice but to cut it up and eat it right then! I just put a little salt on it  I'm pretty good at picking avocados, I've never had the trick ones you guys are describing but I have had ones with brown strings in them. Ew. Anyone else had that?

For dinner tonight I made chicken and dumplings. I had 6 chicken thighs in the freezer so last night I boiled them in water, then strained the broth, refrigerated it overnight and cut up the meat. This evening I reheated the broth, added chopped onion, carrot and potato. Those aren't normal ingredients in chicken and dumplings but whatever- I usually put peas in it too but didn't this time, and Paul said he missed them! He doesn't even like peas usually!), and made the dumplings using this recipe: 

http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Rolled-Dumplings/Detail.aspx

After they cooked in the broth, I stirred in some evaporated milk mixed with flour to thicken it. Added some salt, poultry seasoning and parsley, and ta da! The best chicken and dumplings ever, even if chicken and dumplings don't normally have veggies or milk. 

(note: I typed this all out last night, but our internet died so I couldn't submit it until this afternoon. I'm too lazy to go through and change the wording to make it sound like I wrote it today!)


----------



## trailsend

Tonight, I am having... CHICKEN. lol. Chicken, Jamine rice, and lots of Broccoli. In a couple of weeks we are leaving for our trip so I'll be doing all my cooking camp style except for when we eat out. I am looking forward to enjoying some things we do not have around here on the road, like tons of Halibut, and really good Mexican food.


----------



## hartleybun

this donna had chicken as well, again LOL. it was my patchwork group tonight so did chicken stir fried with sesame oil, veggies and noodles.


----------



## mouse_chalk

Rescuing thread!!! :shock:

For the life of me I can't remember what I had on Thursday night...

Oh! I had chicken too! I took a chicken breast, sliced it open like a book and flattened it with a rolling pin a bit. Then I made some garlic butter out of butter, garlic, salt and pepper and parsley and froze it for a few mins to get it's consistency back. Then I spread it inside the chicken breast all over, and added some lemon zest. Then I rolled it up really tight longways and tied it up with string in several places, and dipped it in flour, beaten egg and then breadcrumbs, and then cooked it in the oven for 20mins or so. Had it with a tomato and avocado salad. Yum! It was pretty much a chicken kiev but when I make them the butter usually comes out the middle and it didn't this way. 


Friday night we went for a meal with Steve's best man to-be and his wife. She is so lovely! And so is he- I'm really happy Steve chose him, I think he'll do a great job 


Saturday night we went to my friend's BBQ for her birthday. Your average generic BBQ food...


Last night I was incredibly sick so I didn't eat anything apart from some spring rolls.



Tonight, I made this:


 Vietnamese Chicken Salad 


Pretty much to the recipe except I added some cooled rice noodles, and some sesame oil and soy sauce to the dressing. It was soooooooo good. I am currently residing in YUMSVILLE! :biggrin2:


----------



## hartleybun

for once i didnt have chicken:shock2:had spare ribs with a side of garlic bread. messy but yummy:biggrin2:


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Heh, I was going to post in the thread the night before last but my dinner was embarrassingly simple so I didn't. I made a cheese sauce with aged white cheddar (it turned out very yummy), then spooned it over steamed rice and steamed brussels sprouts. We had it with tomato salad. 

Last night we kind of had tortilla chips, hummus and swedish fish (chewy red gummi candies that are red and shaped like fish, so yummy). I intended on cooking salmon, but we overindulged on the snacks and weren't hungry!

Tonight will be either salmon, pork chops or Paul's favorite casserole. It's only 1 pm here so I have plenty of time to decide.


----------



## degrassi

Yesterday we had company over and we had the yummiest dinner. We had beef tenderloins, roasted potatoes and carrots, asparagus, sauted mushrooms, garlic toast and ceasar salad. So good!

Then tonight we had left over asparagus so I made this Thai noodle dish I found on the web, except I added a bit of brocoli too. It was really good and I'll definitely be making it again.

http://www.recipezaar.com/Thai-Rice-Noodles-With-Chicken-and-Asparagus-179966


----------



## BethM

I was pretty hungry right after work, but didn't have a lot of time before taking Nick to the vet. So I just had a can of soup (cream of chicken), because it was quick.

Now I will probably have some slices of baby baguette, and I will toast them with a slice of brie on top. 

Nothing fancy here!


----------



## SnowyShiloh

That Thai rice noodles recipe sounds really good, I'll have to make it. Paul isn't really a picky eater, but he's adamant about not trying asparagus because he didn't like it when his mom made it growing up. He likes a lot of things now that he didn't used to though. That looks like a good recipe to get him to eat asparagus! I think he'd probably like it if he'd just taste it.


----------



## degrassi

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> That Thai rice noodles recipe sounds really good, I'll have to make it. Paul isn't really a picky eater, but he's adamant about not trying asparagus because he didn't like it when his mom made it growing up. He likes a lot of things now that he didn't used to though. That looks like a good recipe to get him to eat asparagus! I think he'd probably like it if he'd just taste it.


I was a little worried that the asparagus might not work in the recipe but it did. I think next time I'll probably just use all broccoli or broccoli and bean sprouts. 

I also only used 1/2Tbsp of chili sauce and found it to be the perfect amount of heat. I like things spicy but my mom doesn't. So it wasn't too spicy but you could still feel a bit of heat. I think if I had used the full Tbsp it would have been too hot.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

I ended up making this salmon recipe tonight: http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Sweet-n-Hot-Glazed-Salmon/Detail.aspx

Sweet and Hot Glazed Salmon. It was quite tasty. We had the leftover white cheddar sauce from a couple nights ago over egg noodles on the side, as well as cucumber and tomato salad in balsamic vinaigrette.


----------



## hartleybun

that looks tasty! wouldnt have thought to put apricots with fishit's my girlguiding night tonight so the kids get to eat pizza:biggrin2:


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Donna, Paul and I were at a wedding last summer where apricot salmon was served. It was the best salmon we'd ever had! What I made last night wasn't exactly like the salmon we had at the wedding, but I'm going to try again. I think maybe apricot preserves with yogurt and garlic would work. 

We had dinner really late tonight, but it was an easy dinner. Lemon spaghetti from my Italian cook book. All you do is stir together olive oil, lemon juice, lemon zest, fresh shredded basil, salt and pepper, then mix it into cooked spaghetti with a little of the cooking water and top with parmesan. It was quite yummy and I'm thinking about adding tuna to it next time.


----------



## hartleybun

from the link you gave, the salmon looks like it would do on a bbq. it's half term for mine kids next week and we're hoping for fine weatherray:. i've had that lemon pasta in an italian restaurant - they put pieces of preseved lemons in the sauce - yum! but then i like lemons

meant to say this earlier but that cookery site is very good


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Donna, I think your kids would like the salmon recipe! Maybe be careful with the cayenne pepper though. Also, I used about 1/2 or 2/3 cup apricot preserves plus 1/4 cup water instead of the apricot nectar, dried apricots and water. Just heated it in the microwave with the spices and honey for a minute or so until it was well blended, then put it on the salmon and baked it. Do that if you don't feel like reducing a sauce for 20 minutes!


----------



## hartleybun

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Donna, I think your kids would like the salmon recipe! Maybe be careful with the cayenne pepper though.



LOL - lauren and me like it mild. alex and hubby chris like it hot hot hot. i cant believe the amount of tabasco, encona hot pepperand other hot sauces that i get thru! i used to put a drop of tabasco in alex' food when i was weaning him to give it a bit of taste.

just need the good weather for bbqray:


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Dinner tonight was boring. Paul was too tired and hungry to go to the store to get the meat I needed to make dinner, and I wasn't hungry yet, so I steamed some rice and he had some with canned beef stew! A few hours later when I was hungry, I had the rest of the steamed rice with a packet of curry. The curry had garbanzo beans and potatoes. It was pretty good, especially for something that came out of a packet!


----------



## mouse_chalk

Nobody liked the look of my chicken salad recipe? I promise it was yummy! :expressionless

Shiloh that spaghetti sounds lovely. I shall have to make it! I always have at least 5 lemons in my fruit bowl


----------



## hartleybun

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> Nobody liked the look of my chicken salad recipe? I promise it was yummy! :expressionless


am now on guilt trip!!!! - searched thru and found your link. have printed off a copy. it does look nice! i planted a pot of mint yesterday so no probs there. am hemmed in by devon county show at the momentssd: - family going on saturday - so will probably do this for supper that night.


----------



## trailsend

I have been terrible at replying and I'm sorry! We are getting ready to go on a very long trip so have been super busy getting ready on the farm.

I have no idea what I have eaten recently LOL! Last night we had ravioli with asiago cheese, it was delicious. We've had steak and Morel mushrooms (fresh from the forest!) and pizza one night. We had roast beef one night and then leftovers the next night. Tonight I'm starving because we haven't eaten all day and I've still got a lot to do, so it's quick. I'm making grilled chicken and sweet potato fries. I will catch up on everyone's posts and recipes tonight! 

Monday we are having company. I can't decide between a pork roast, or something easier. Two of the guests are 86 years old so I want to give them a nice meal they don't just eat at home all the time. I'm thinking of doing hamburgers but a couple different kids? Like a lamb burger, and then a special burger with cheese in it or whatever. But I'm just not sure yet.


----------



## mouse_chalk

Thanks Donna for giving my recipe a looksie! I don't know if you watch UKTV food at all but there's a program on there presented by Bill Granger I think called Bill's Food and it was on that the other day. It looked so good I just had to make it!

Well, last night I didn't eat anything apart from a yoghurt because I was in hospital in agony from my wisdom teeth extraction, and even that was a struggle because I could barely open my mouth!

Tonight I'm a little better so my mum, who watched me all day today (you're not meant to be on your own for I think 24-48 hrs after a general anaesthetic) helped me make some egg-fried rice from scratch for tea tonight. It was very nice, and I added lots of fresh ginger to settle my stomach which has been feeling really queasy from all the drugs. Except I still can't open my mouth very far so I had to eat with a teaspoon and it took me over an hour to get through it and I still couldn't finish it lol!

I did make a huge batch of carrot and roast butternut squash soup on Tuesday so I will probably have that for lunch tomorrow, possibly dinner too.....


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Jen I think your salad looks good too! Tonight was boring food. We still haven't been to the store to get what we need for the things I was planning to cook this week. Paul was very tired when he got home from his band practice (yes he's in a band of sorts, how cool is that? They have 2 gigs next week, they'll be his firsts!) so he just had a peanut butter and jelly sandwich. I had ramen noodles with peas and a poached egg in it. Boring and uninspired. Unfortunately, tomorrow we won't be able to get to the store because we'll be going to pick our new bunny up after Paul gets off work (yippee!) but I suppose on Saturday we may be able to after we both get off work.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Last night we were so busy getting the new bunny and getting him settled in that we just had a frozen pizza and salad for dinner. It was good! We like DiGiorno pizzas the best. I always thought the ads on TV were really stupid so never bought their pizza. Turns out they're actually the best normally priced frozen pizzas, we actually like it better than Pizza Hut and other pizza places because it's less greasy.

Tonight I experimented! Still had half a lemon from when I made lemon pasta a few nights ago and Paul wanted pasta. So while I boiled the spaghetti, I melted a bit of butter in the microwave, added the half lemon's worth of juice, salt and pepper and then beat in 2 eggs. When the spaghetti was done cooking, I drained it (our pot lid has a drainer built in, love it!), then immediately stirred in the egg-lemon stuff. The heat from the pasta cooked the eggs, which coated the noodles. Then I grated some parmesan cheese over top and mixed it in. It tasted amazing!! It didn't taste eggy at all, they just added a lot of creaminess. Definitely going to try it again with fresh basil. I get the feeling we'll be having this a lot. Paul loved it too.


----------



## cheryl

Tonight i cooked chilli chicken and steamed rice......mmmmmm yummo!!


----------



## hartleybun

we had pizza last night too. hubby took daughter and her friend to the devon county show, so we needed a quick treat for when they got back. dont know what tonight will be as i've got chicken (as usual:rollseyes) and a haggis in the fridge. there is rumour of a packet of sausages but this has yet to be confirmed.

i do know that the chicken will be served with the dressing from jen's link a few posts back. i've got the limes and the fish sauce:biggrin2:


----------



## BethM

Last night we got Chinese take-away. 
And tonight was leftover Chinese take-away. LOL!

Spicy Singapore-style rice noodles and an eggroll. Yum.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Tonight we lit up the grill for the first time this summer. We grilled chicken breasts that had marinated in barbecue sauce all day. We grilled extras to have for dinner in a couple nights too. They turned out really yummy, once we figured out how to get the coals going properly! The grill was given to us last summer by a friend who moved away and Paul had forgotten how to use it. We had grilled bread and potato salad with it.

Last night we had hot dogs, salt and pepper potato chips and vegetarian baked beans.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Has anyone had anything good lately? The past few nights we've had leftovers and the like, but tonight I made Paul's all time favorite casserole. He named it Pizza Spaghetti Lasagna.

-1/2 pound spaghetti, broken into thirds, cooked and drained
-4 ounces pepperoni slices
-1/2 pound mushrooms, sliced
-small can sliced olives
-1 cup cooked tiny shrimps
-2 ten ounce jars of pizza sauce
-ten ounces of white sauce made by making a roux with butter, flour and salt and stirring in milk
-2 cups milk
-sliced cheddar cheese

Saute the pepperoni and mushrooms until the pepperoni is crisp and the mushrooms are cooked. Drain off the fat. Add to the pot with the spaghetti. Stir in everything else except the cheese. Cover with foil, and bake 45 minutes at 350. Put cheese slices on top and return to oven until the cheese is melted and bubbly.

It's kind of an odd concoction and looks gross before it's cooked, but it's quite tasty and makes enough to feed us for at least 4 days! Oh and you can use canned mushrooms and turkey pepperoni if you want to skip the step where you saute them, and you can use a can of cream of whatever soup instead of the white sauce if you don't want to mess with it.


----------



## mouse_chalk

I still can't eat properly so I'm having to be careful about what I have  It has to be flat/small enough to fit into my mouth letterbox-style lol.

Last night I roasted a couple of chicken drumsticks in thyme, lemon zest, olive oil and salt and pepper and pulled the meat off the bones in shreds to make it easier to eat. I had that with roasted whole carrots (that I cut up really small to eat lol) and some sauteed courgette slices. 

The night before that I made dahl, which went down pretty easily! 

The night before that I can't remember what I had lol.... :?

Steve did make me mac and cheese on Sunday night which was nice and easy to eat as long as I used a teaspoon!


Oh, and Monday night I made that Vietnamese salad again but without the chicken this time. The noodles were really easy to eat.


I'm hoping my mouth gets better soon because we're going away tomorrow for my birthday and Steve wants to take me out for a nice meal the first night! I hope I'll be able to eat something lol!


----------



## hartleybun

glad you're able to eat (slurp) at last jen:biggrin2: daughter was out last night so made son's favourite - shredded beef in black bean sauce with noodles.:biggrin2: for once we didnt have chicken:nerves1

jen - great salad dressing btw


----------



## cheryl

Ok i just have to clarify myself first....i'm an Australian girl and my ex hubby is vietnamese and i learned a lot of asian cooking from him....some of the thing's i know how to cook i don't know the name though..

so teatonight was one of those dishes that i cooked but have no idea what to call it lol...

I got some chicken breasts and marinated them in a sauce of fish sauce,oyster sauce,soy sauce,some lemon and a bit of water and as i'm cooking it i add some coconut juice not coconut milk,and it kinda goes all sticky....ohhhh my goshyum yum!...i serve it with steamed rice.

My very first job was working as a kitchen hand/waitress in a chinese restuarant...where i met my ex..i learned a lot from there as well.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Cheryl, that sounds amazing! Could you write down the recipe with more specific measurements? I'm afraid I'll mess it up if I try to wing it!


----------



## cheryl

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Cheryl, that sounds amazing! Could you write down the recipe with more specific measurements? I'm afraid I'll mess it up if I try to wing it!



Ok..i'm going to have to work that out for you as i have no idea at the moment cause i don't use measurement's...i have learned to do it by taste....i'll post back here to let you know when i have worked it out....i know it's weird...but that's just me lol

When i post the measurement's....you really gotta try it


----------



## hartleybun

*cheryl wrote: *


> *SnowyShiloh wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Cheryl, that sounds amazing! Could you write down the recipe with more specific measurements? I'm afraid I'll mess it up if I try to wing it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok..i'm going to have to work that out for you as i have no idea at the moment cause i don't use measurement's...i have learned to do it by taste....i'll post back here to let you know when i have worked it out....i know it's weird...but that's just me lol
> 
> When i post the measurement's....you really gotta try it
Click to expand...

im looking forward to it too!:biggrin2:my family seem to eat a lot of chicken and i always keep an eye out for new ideas with poultry


----------



## Brandy456

We had Shepards pie last night .


----------



## SnowyShiloh

We had leftovers of the casserole I made the other night... again! Thank goodness there's only enough left for one more night. The casserole didn't turn out nearly as tasty as usual (I altered it slightly) so I can't wait until it's gone and I can cook something ELSE! 

However, we did go to one of our favorite breakfast restaurants with some friends before I had to go to work. I had the Klondike skillet, which is hash brown potatoes sauteed with mushrooms, green peppers, onions, and olives, and a fried egg on top. It's supposed to have melted cheese too but they forgot it. It came with a delicious buttermilk pancake. I couldn't even finish the pancake and have about 2/3rds of the potato mixture left, so in the morning I plan to heat it up, then top it with another fried egg and cheddar


----------



## JimD

Tonight we had BBQ ribs ... MrsD's secret cook-em-ups.... epic yummers!!!!

I mademy famouscoleslaw .... must have been good cuz it's all gone!

And there was also three-potato salad ... not bad for store bought stuff.


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!!

Goodness... i just had breafast... now you made me want to eat more! If i ever visit New Jersey YOU HAVE to get your wife to cook me some!


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Jim, that looks great! What is your coleslaw recipe? We love coleslaw. 

I might make some potato salad today. Paul loves his potato salad with lots of hard boiled eggs, sour cream (instead of mayo), chives and olives. It's kind of different but we like it. We call it "Poteggo Salad" since it has so many eggs in it.

One of my favorite things about spring is all the coleslaw, potato salad, macaroni salad, and fruit salad! And going outside to grill... Man, I think we may have to fire up the grill tonight! I feel like making fruit salad :biggrin2:

Anyone have good grill recipes?


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Paul and I went to the store to buy some petite sirloin steaks to grill, but they had ENORMOUS london broil cuts on sale for $2.29 a pound. We got 7 pounds of meat for $15! It's two huge steaks. I put one in the freezer and have the other marinading in this: http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Grilled-Delmonico-Steaks/Detail.aspx

I've never cooked london broil before so I hope it turns out okay. It's only the two of us eating this 3 1/2 pound cut of meat, so I'm planning on making fajitas and something else with what we can't eat tonight. I also got stuff to make fruit salad, and we got corn on the cob and rolls


----------



## hartleybun

mmmmm coleslaw. havent made any recently as hubby pointed out to me yesterday. that 3 potato salad looks good! will have to wait until wednesday when i go shopping tho'. 

tonite it's bolognese and tomorrow, spare ribs - girlguiding meeting so i want something quick


----------



## JimD

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Jim, that looks great! What is your coleslaw recipe? We love coleslaw.


Ready..Set...GO!!

Half a head of cabbage....cut to desired consistency....I prefer chopped.

Everything else is to taste....dash of this...a pinch of that (start with more cabbage if you like to taste a bit whilst making it )

First I like to let the spices blend in for a while...

drizzle of extra virgin olive oil
drizzle of lemon juice or white vinegar
salt
Lawry's seasoned pepper
garlic powder
onion powder
sugar

let sit in fridge for a while...maybe an hour or so....the longer the better

add:
mayonnaise
sour cream (enough to make smooth liquid dressing)

let sit in fridge overnight...or as long as possible

remove from fridge and add a little sour cream or milk if needed

serve cold


----------



## JimD

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> I've never cooked london broil before so I hope it turns out okay. It's only the two of us eating this 3 1/2 pound cut of meat, so I'm planning on making fajitas and something else with what we can't eat tonight.



We do london broil quite often.
It's cheaper for us than buying 4 steaks.

3pounds is average for us.

We marinate it ... usually teriyaki....and then broil or grill.

I prefer to slice it thinly across the grain....and I suggest slicing only as much as you intend to eat....it'll stay fresh and slice nice when cold.
Fajitas is a great idea for leftovers...just don't over reheat it.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Jim, thanks for the advice! I actually cut the whole thing up last night after we ate. I couldn't believe how huge it was, even after cooking! Do you have any advice for how to grill it so it cooks through a bit more without charring the outside? The slab of meat was a good 2 inches thick, and the center was barely warm. We grilled it for about 20 minutes total, then let it sit covered with foil for 10 minutes.

Paul is a fan of "rare" steaks, but I ended up cooking my slices in a frying pan for about a minute with some of the marinade (turned out really good that way, surprisingly). Even Paul wanted his cooked a little more!

There's so much leftover meat that we're going to have fajitas tonight, and then I think I'm going to make beef stroganoff tomorrow. Even then we have enough meat for like 3 nights of beef stroganoff.

Ooh and your coleslaw recipe sounds great, I'll make it sometime this week!


----------



## JimD

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Do you have any advice for how to grill it so it cooks through a bit more without charring the outside? The slab of meat was a good 2 inches thick, and the center was barely warm. We grilled it for about 20 minutes total, then let it sit covered with foil for 10 minutes.




We have a propane grill.....spectacular heat control, but lacks in the true grilled flavor. Marinades can help with that ....ummmm ... well, somewhat anyways.

However, marinades containing lots of fruity-sugary content can end up being the reason the outside gets charred whilst the inside stays rare.

MrsD has experimented with a gazillion marinades and finally settled for a bottled one... yeah, yeah I know. But it's got nice flavor and is very consistent. http://www.kikkomanusa.com/_pages/consumer/prod_indiv.asp?loc=101&pfid=20&pfiid=31

We use a variety of dipping sauces to compliment whatever theme the side-dishes might be. ***think "fusion" ***

We cook about the same timing that you mentioned, and tend to get best results using a medium to medium-high heat setting. And. I always let it sit for 5 - 10 minutes before slicing.
Every cut is different, though .... as well as grills.


----------



## kirst3buns

Grilled Salmon, aspargus and potatoes

Yep, gotta love the grill! We use in the winter too but not nearly as much. I don't tend to grill veggies until the weather gets nice.


----------



## JimD

*kirst3buns wrote: *


> We use in the winter too but not nearly as much.


A sure sign of a Michigander :biggrin2:

The grilled meal looks yummers!


----------



## degrassi

Today, for some reason, I decided to try and make green onion cakes. I have a BBQ to attend on Sunday and thought they might be nice to bring. So I needed to make a test batch to see if they'd work out and how long they take to make.

Well they were fairly easy to make. It took only a few minutes to make the dough and about 20 mins to roll them all out. Only issue I ran into was that I rolled them out and put them on wax paper without flouring it first. All the cakes stuck to the paper and it was impossible to get them off. I had to throw them into the freezer untill they were hard to be able to peel them off. Stupid mistake, but this is why I made a test run, lol. 

They were delicious! Took 3 mins to fry them up and they nice and crsipy on the outside and chewy in the middle. 

So tomorrow i'm going to make a couple batches and freeze them. Then just cook them off right before I leave for the party. 

Yummy!


----------



## SnowyShiloh

What are green onion cakes? And Kirst3buns grilled dinner the other night looks amazing!

Last night I made a Hungarian casserole. It's really good and one of Paul's favorites. You put a layer of cooked, sliced potatoes in a casserole dish, cover with a layer of hardboiled, sliced eggs and sliced kielbasa, then cover with more potatoes. Sprinkle all layers with seasoning salt and parsley. Then you're supposed to pour 2 cups sour cream and a cup melted butter on top. I'm sure it's delicious, but not exactly heart healthy. So I put 2 cups cottage cheese in the blender along with 2 teaspoons lemon juice, 3/4 cup chicken broth and 1/4 cup butter, the pour it on top of the casserole. Bake for about 35 minutes, then sprinkle Hungarian paprika on top.


----------



## degrassi

Green onion cakes are a fried dough with green onions mixed in. Like a flatbread/pancake type thing. Its common at asian food restaurants, also its a big bar food around here. So delicious and good!

Easy to make too! http://www.recipezaar.com/Green-Onion-Cakes-274972


----------



## BethM

*degrassi wrote: *


> Green onion cakes are a fried dough with green onions mixed in. Like a flatbread/pancake type thing. Its common at asian food restaurants, also its a big bar food around here. So delicious and good!



Here in the midwestern US, we call those scallion pancakes.


----------



## degrassi

*BethM wrote: *


> *degrassi wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Green onion cakes are a fried dough with green onions mixed in. Like a flatbread/pancake type thing. Its common at asian food restaurants, also its a big bar food around here. So delicious and good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here in the midwestern US, we call those scallion pancakes.
Click to expand...

Yep, same thing.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

The past few nights has been leftovers, then last night we went out for burgers! Paul had some huge hamburger monstrosity and I had a green chile grilled chicken sandwich. Very yummy.

Tonight we stuck with something really simple. Hummus on pita bread with thinly sliced roma tomatoes and zucchini. Paul accidentally bought a zucchini instead of a cucumber, but it tasted fine. Also, it turns out that zucchini is the one food that Skyler won't eat!! Rory won't eat anything in the squash family (zucchini, yellow squash, pumpkin, acorn squash, butternut squash, spaghetti squash... he turns up his nose at all of them), but I was sure Skyler would eat it. Phoebe Mae and Paxden didn't want any either.


----------



## hartleybun

i love butternut squash we're having lamb chops tonite - dont know what with but peas will be involved. then it will be chicken with teryaki sauce - yum


----------



## Saudade

Pizza!

Nom nom nom


----------



## mouse_chalk

Aaaah, I've been meaning to post in here again for ages!

Everyone's dinners sound so good! Jim, I must try your coleslaw recipe- do you not put carrot in it as well as the cabbage?

We were away all last week, so we just cooked easy things like steak and new potatoes, pasta with tomato sauce, etc etc. Steve also took me out for a lovely posh meal on my birthday where I had roast duck breast.... Yum!

Since we've been back I've cooked a few times...

Sunday night I made spaghetti, and with it I fried some garlic and red chilli in olive oil, added a tiny bit of butter and lots of fresh lemon zest, then added some cooked tiger prawns, lots of lemon juice and a tiny splash of cream. Yum! 

Last night I made a marinade for a salmon fillet out of soy sauce, garlic, ginger, chilli, bit of caster sugar, and lime juice. Then I grilled that whilst I blanched some asparagus, brocoli and green beans, before stir-frying them in chopped red chilli, a tiny bit of oyster sauce and some of the salmon marinade, and toasted sesame seeds. It was delicious, and totally made up with what we had in the fridge because Steve's ankle was too bad to go to the shops lol...


Tonight I'm about to make spaghetti bolognase- it's easy since it'll feed both of us, and we need to eat up some of the 5 packs of minced beef in our freezer! :shock: I have to make penne pasta for Steve's though and spaghetti for me because he has now decided he doesn't like spaghetti :rollseyes:grumpy:


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Jen, that all sounds so good!

Last night I made yet another casserole. I don't usually make so many, but I'm so busy with school, work and homework that it's kind of necessary. I made up the recipe for this one myself and Paul loved it, so hooray!

I cooked 2 cups of rice in chicken broth with garlic added, then stirred in a big can of rinsed black beans, minced green onion and some salt and pepper. Put half of that in a baking dish, then stirred together 2 cups low fat sour cream, a can of diced green chiles and a whole lot of spices like cumin, chili powder and cayenne, plus salt. I made the sour cream stuff pretty strong tasting since it would provide the Mexican-y flavors for the rest of the casserole. Spread half of that over the rice, covered with the rest of the rice and the last of the sour cream. Baked it for 50 minutes then sprinkled white cheddar on top and stuck it back in the oven. We had it with coleslaw (I've tried making different recipes but Paul only likes the one that has light mayo, vinegar, lemon juice, salt and pepper) and cantaloupe.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

We had spaghetti with Bolognese sauce. I'd never made it before, but wanted to try the recipe from my Everyday Italian cookbook. It turned out really good! Very interesting too. It doesn't have all the typical Italian herbs. The ingredients are minced onion, carrot, and green bell pepper, plus fresh parsley and basil, salt, pepper, ground beef (I used spinach feta chicken sausage) and crushed tomatoes. And lots of parmesan. I made a giant potful too so I'm going to put some in the freezer. If anyone wants the recipe, I'll type it out!


----------



## hartleybun

family were on their own last night as i went to the girlguiding annual general meeting - with buffet........the potato wedges were nice - spicy coating. the mini spring rolls lived up to their description - one beansprout per roll. tasty tho':biggrin2:


----------



## mouse_chalk

It was really nice here today so me and Steve test-drove our brand new BBQ! We had a burger each, Steve had sausages and I marinated chicken thighs using this recipe:

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/ina-garten/tuscan-lemon-chicken-recipe/index.html


It's the best thing EVER. Even better is to grill a lemon half face-down for the last half of the cooking time, and then squeeze that over the chicken. Mmmmmmmm. It's SO good!

I have some left over that I didn't put on so if it's nice tomorrow I might do the same again. 

Last night I was in a rush so I made chorizo pasta that I think I posted on here some pages back. Steve didn't like it at first but I adjusted the recipe by leaving out the creme fraiche and just putting a tiny splash of cream in instead and now he loves it! Hurrah!


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Jen, that marinade looks so good! I love lemon and rosemary. I'd probably be lazy and just use chicken breasts because I don't really want to flatten a chicken, and we throw the skin away anyway so a lot of the flavor would be lost.


----------



## degrassi

Tonight we had some grilled chicken breasts, spicy roasted potatoes, and green beans. I tested out a new marinade recipe and its a keeper. http://www.recipezaar.com/Amazing-Chicken-Marinade-29598

We are having a party next weekend, does anyone know a good easy dessert recipe that will serve a crowd? I don't like desserts, so I have no clue on what to make as I never eat them.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

That marinade recipe sounds amazing too! I love marinades... I really want to grill some chicken tonight but it's 5:30 and the chicken is frozen.


----------



## mouse_chalk

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Jen, that marinade looks so good! I love lemon and rosemary. I'd probably be lazy and just use chicken breasts because I don't really want to flatten a chicken, and we throw the skin away anyway so a lot of the flavor would be lost.


I didn't use a whole chicken- just thighs! I kept the skin on because I like it, but you could take it off first I guess or get skinless ones... 

I still have 2 left in the fridge that have marinated overnight, so I'll be having them for dinner later!


----------



## katt

this is a cool thread, cant believe it took me days to look at it!

tonight i did simple:

water crackers, brie (warmed in the oven), and fresh fruit (apples, strawberries, and blueberries).

yum


----------



## Numbat

We had ravioli and Atlantic salmon with veggies. It was quite nice 

Your dinner sounds quite nice katt! Sometimes simple is good. I feel like making fruit salad now..


----------



## SnowyShiloh

I made tofu and veggies with peanut sauce for dinner:

http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Tofu-and-Veggies-in-Peanut-Sauce/Detail.aspx

I added some lime juice too. It was pretty good, but I want to tinker with the sauce ingredients a bit. I'd like to try natural peanut butter and use a bit less of it.


----------



## degrassi

Thought i'd bring this thread back

Tonight I made Split pea soup. We had a ham on sunday so I thought i'd use up the bone and make some yummy soup. Turned out delicious except it wasn't quite thick enough.


----------



## JimD

Nothing exciting or different...

Tonight we're having meatloaf, and mac & cheese.

We're on a very tight budget, and could use some low cost ideas for "dinner-for-four".
:help


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Jim, cutting out (or really limiting) meat is one of the easiest ways to make meals cheaper. I suggest making a lot of pasta and rice dishes, and cooking lots of beans and lentils. Eggs are another cheap source of protein. Yummy.


----------



## irishbunny

*JimD wrote: *


> Nothing exciting or different...
> 
> Tonight we're having meatloaf, and mac & cheese.
> 
> We're on a very tight budget, and could use some low cost ideas for "dinner-for-four".
> :help


Ok, here is my perfect opportunity to ask what is meatloaf and mac and cheese? I always hear it on TV and could never figure out what they are :blushan:


----------



## Bunnymom,K

*JimD wrote*


> We're on a very tight budget, and could use some low cost ideas for "dinner-for-four".
> :help



I understand feeding a family on a tight budget. We have gone to eating a lot of chicken- it's cheaper than beef or pork and as much as we love fish- it's just too pricey this year. If you pm me I'd be happy to share some recipes.


----------



## JimD

*irishbunny wrote: *


> Ok, here is my perfect opportunity to ask what is meatloaf and mac and cheese? I always hear it on TV and could never figure out what they are :blushan:




Meatloaf is a concoction of ground meat, bread crumbs, egg, and secret seasoning (like salt & pepper, etc).
Mix it all up and form it into a loaf (like bread), or plop it into a loaf pan....and then bake it.

It's kind of like a big ol' hamburger.
We use a similar recipe for burgers and meatballs.

Meatloaf is sliced and served up with what ever sides are desired...smashed taters, rice, veggies, brown gravy, ....and bestest of all .... mac & cheese.

Kraft mac and cheese is the call in this house.
Comes in a blue box....really healthy I'm sure.
It's basically elbow macaroni with a creamy cheese sauce.

Comfort food! :biggrin2: (sorry...no pic of the mac & cheese)


----------



## NorthernAutumn

Hey Jim 

I'm also looking for cheap things... I've been picking up a lot of my food half-expired, and been cooking on the last day of sale. Takes a few more trips to the store, but I'm going by there on the way to work anyway...

I would suggest buying whole chickens, and the more unappetizing meat that fewer folks will buy. A slow cooker really helps to give those portions a decent taste. However, I do vegetables (usually frozen/canned) separate from the meat, as they tend to taste a bit off when simmered in meat broth.

As others already said, pasta and rice (even that's becoming precious  ) More lentils are good. 
Try shopping at the bulk barn; a bit of tupperware will help the dried pulses and pasta stay intact.


----------



## PepnFluff

Ooh cheap things! go to the supermarket late in the evening, everythings being put on half price, bread, yoghurts and all the real expensive stuff gets really cheap also fruit like they're clearing them out for new stuff so its nice n cheap haha. And like bulk things out so if your doing a soup or stew lotsa yummy lentils and pulses put in.Tonight I'm going to make chicken risotto and a nice salad  (I most prob need to see if we have chicken though, seems its like the main thing haha) If we don't I might do a nice thai green stirfry


----------



## BethM

I haven't posted in this thread in forever. I've been having really boring things.

This past week has been better. Jason fired up the new grill, and used it Sunday and Monday. (We weren't allowed to have a grill in our apartment, so his mom got us one for a housewarming gift.) Sunday was burgers, on buns with sliced tomatoes, red onion, and lettuce, with grilled corn on the cob. 

Monday, Jason grilled some chicken breasts. I didn't have one, as I needed to use up some stuff. I had him grill some chicken with basil and feta sausages that had been hanging around in the freezer for months. Had those with some fried potatoes, chopped; and a scrambled egg.

Tonight, I made my favorite pasta ever: Penne with Rosemary Cream Sauce. I made a double batch, so there was a lot to go around. We had the pasta with leftover grilled chicken breasts, and some toasted French bread with butter. Yum!


----------



## BethM

*JimD wrote: *


> We're on a very tight budget, and could use some low cost ideas for "dinner-for-four".
> :help


I'd second the idea of reducing meat as to help lower costs. I am perfectly happy to have several meals a week that are meat-less, so that works well for me. I do know some people think a meal isn't complete without a piece of meat, though. If that's the case, you could just try to have smaller portions of meat, and larger sides. 

Potatoes are still fairly inexpensive, and there are tons of ways to make them. 
Pasta, as well. I watch sales and stock up when pasta is cheap (less than a dollar a pound), so I always have it on hand. Pasta sauce can be inexpensive, as well. Frozen veggies are on sale quite often here, as well. They're usually better than canned. If you like fresh veggies, just get whatever's in season. It'll be less expensive than out-of season stuff that was shipped a long way.

I eat a lot of rice, which isn't too high. I love it plain, however.

Beans, lentils, eggs, are all great for low-cost protein. Where I am, beef is king, so chicken is actually more expensive. Most places, though, it's the other way around. Especially if you get the whole chicken, or thighs.


----------



## hartleybun

*Bunnymom,K wrote: *


> *JimD wrote*
> 
> 
> 
> We're on a very tight budget, and could use some low cost ideas for "dinner-for-four".
> :help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand feeding a family on a tight budget. We have gone to eating a lot of chicken- it's cheaper than beef or pork and as much as we love fish- it's just too pricey this year. If you pm me I'd be happy to share some recipes.
Click to expand...


im so glad im not the only one eating lots of chicken. i was worried my posts were very repetive meal wise - chicken practically every time. i did see mention of less popular cuts of meat. have always been a fan of these - was raised by grandparents. did notice in my local supermarket that neck of lamb had gotten more expensive then lamb chops. used to be one of the cheapest tastiest cuts going if you slow cook it as a stew.

oh well, am bucking my trend and having pasta in stilton sauce - daughters fave.


----------



## mouse_chalk

Hooray! I was going to bump this up!

I'm going to be needing this thread now that my diet is so strict.... Will welcome any dairy/citrus free recipes! 

Last night I made a prawn and courgette curry- really yummy and simple. Sprinkle some salt over courgette/zucchini half-rounds and drain in a sieve. Fry some ginger, garlic and green chilli in a bit of vegetable oil, then add teaspoon turmeric, teaspoon of cumin powder and a tiny pinch of cayenne pepper, some salt, then a tin of chopped tomatoes and the courgettes. Cooked that for about 5-10 mins until the courgettes are almost done, then add the prawns for another couple of minutes. Had that with some rice and soya yoghurt. Yum!

Tonight I'm going to have chicken cooked somehow (not decided yet) and some asparagus that I got the other day, and possibly either some new potatoes or some green beans... healthy stuff! 

Chicken is never a cheap meal for me because I will only ever buy free-range, which tends to be more expensive, so I don't have it all that often- when I do, it's normally thighs or legs, but tonight I'm having breast as a special treat 

If anyone has any suggestions on how to cook it without using it's best friend the lemon I'd love to hear! :expressionless


----------



## NorthernAutumn

Here's some good ones that I"ve made before, Jen (citrus and dairy free):

Teriyaki chicken stirfry: http://food.chatelaine.com/Recipes/View/Orange_teriyaki_broccoli_toss 
^ Just knock out the 2 tbsp frozen orange juice... It will still be great!

Carribean chicken: http://food.chatelaine.com/Recipes/View/Caribbean_chicken_with_pineapple_lime_salsa
^^^ You can just grill up the chicken, and top with grilled mango (nevermind the salsa)

Mint Chicken curry (coconut milk, not cow)
http://food.chatelaine.com/Recipes/View/Mint_chicken_curry

Finally, you can cut chicken into stribs, coat in cajun seasoning, fry it up on the stove, and pop it in tortillas with lettuce/mayo/tomato/cucumber/whatever!

The Chatelaine Recipe file is pretty awesome. I haven't had too many crappy recipies out of there 

http://www.chatelaine.com



* Question: does dairy for you include goat's milk? Is it just cow's milk that's an issue?
Soy milk and coconut milk are going to be your best buds


----------



## mouse_chalk

*NorthernAutumn wrote: *


> * Question: does dairy for you include goat's milk? Is it just cow's milk that's an issue?
> Soy milk and coconut milk are going to be your best buds


Thanks for all those recipes Autumn! I'll definitely have to try the chicken mint curry one... Yum!

I can have small amounts of milk, but only small. Not sure if it's just cows milk or goat's milk that it applys to, but I wouldn't normally have goat's milk.. 

The dairy that I can't have is anything else, basically- cheese, cream, sour cream (OMG! Chilli will never be the same!), creme fraiche, buttermilk, etc... 

I'm going to try soya milk! Steve wouldn't let me buy it the other day because it tastes awful lol, but I'll just sneak some in when he's not looking


----------



## NorthernAutumn

Chocolate soy milk is pretty awesome 

I was actually thinking about chevre/goat cheese..

Are you now lactose intolerant, or is it a milk allergy?
Was just reading this message board and thinking of you: http://chowhound.chow.com/topics/348259


----------



## mouse_chalk

*NorthernAutumn wrote: *


> Chocolate soy milk is pretty awesome
> 
> I was actually thinking about chevre/goat cheese..
> 
> Are you now lactose intolerant, or is it a milk allergy?
> Was just reading this message board and thinking of you: http://chowhound.chow.com/topics/348259



Nope, I got a diagnosis for my vertigo! I apparently have Migraine Associated Vertigo (thread here http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=47502&forum_id=5) and my doctor told me to cut out all possible 'trigger foods' for the time being- so dairy, citrus, caffiene, chocolate, red wine, MSG, high levels of yeast. He didn't mention goat's cheese, but he did say ALL cheese, so I would presume that included goat's cheese too...


----------



## NorthernAutumn

WONDERFUL NEWS!!!!
inkbouce:inkelepht:inkbouce::thumbupinkbouce:inkelepht:inkbouce:

* shall now start posting all the cheese recipes I can think of...":biggrin2:

Well then, best not to tempt fate.
Sounds like you'll be eating a lot of asian inspired cuisine 
Lots of indian, vietnamese and thai dishes


----------



## mouse_chalk

*NorthernAutumn wrote: *


> WONDERFUL NEWS!!!!
> inkbouce:inkelepht:inkbouce::thumbupinkbouce:inkelepht:inkbouce:
> 
> * shall now start posting all the cheese recipes I can think of...":biggrin2:
> 
> Well then, best not to tempt fate.
> Sounds like you'll be eating a lot of asian inspired cuisine
> Lots of indian, vietnamese and thai dishes


Thank you! 

I was thinking asian-inspired as well lol... Except I LOVE Vietnamese food and had been making a lot of it, but so many sauces/dressings etc use lime juice/zest! :cry1:


Seriously though, I'll get through it. It'll be tough but oh so worth it if it turns out that I could actually get better!


----------



## NorthernAutumn

This is the other site I particularly adore: http://sundaynitedinner.com/category/sauces/

Maybe this is a good time to branch out into sushi, Jen?
I made some last night, and it was WICKED!
California rolls would probably be best to start with if you're not too keen on the idea


----------



## hartleybun

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> Chicken is never a cheap meal for me because I will only ever buy free-range, which tends to be more expensive, so I don't have it all that often- when I do, it's normally thighs or legs, but tonight I'm having breast as a special treat
> 
> If anyone has any suggestions on how to cook it without using it's best friend the lemon I'd love to hear! :expressionless


know what you mean! im a free ranger too. at the moment im buying the Â£2.89 pack from tesco of corn fed free range thighs and drumsticks. if i buy two it gives enough for the main meal and something for the children to nibble on the following day - they love a cold chicken drumstick. it works out better value for me to buy chicken this way - a whole chicken doesnt go very far in this household.

im sure im not the only one who finds it a nightmare working out which is the best value for money these days:rollseyes


----------



## mardigraskisses

I'm eating pepper pot right now. Sooooo good.:biggrin2:


----------



## JimD

Thanks for all of the great suggestions!!



Tonight we pulled out one of the freezer pluses....we bought some london broils in a family/bulk pack. Thet're not that big, but are a great treat when we need that extra something.

London broil marinated interiaki sauce, smashed taters, and cloeslaw.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

LOL I read Autumn's post with the dancing elephants and thought she was saying it was wonderful news that Jen now has dietary restrictions. Weirdo! 

Jen, do you have monterey jack cheese there? I was reading about it last night and noticed that at the bottom of this article it says it's safe for migraine sufferers!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monterey_jack_cheese

What a funny coincidence that I ran across it, huh?


----------



## NorthernAutumn

LOL!

* tosses handfuls of peanuts and cheese everywhere"

(Commencing anaphylaxia in RO members...) 
Come now, I'm not that malicious!

Oooh, Jen, a bottle of Merlot and a wedge of Stilton... BAD! 

BTW, I love London Broil, Jim! How was it?


----------



## JimD

*NorthernAutumn wrote: *


> BTW, I love London Broil, Jim! How was it?




London broil was Deeeeelish!!
Epic Yummers!!
:biggrin2:

It was nice change from the fare we've had recently.
Not that what we've had has been bad....just run-of-the-mill.

We'll be grilling for the next few days ...4th of July traditions ya know.
Lots of burgers and hotdogs. 
I think we've got some ribs in the freezer as well.....BBQ, ahoy!!!
The pantry will certainly give up the cans of baked beans for the occasion!!
MrsD is making an asian coleslaw.
Got a big ol' watermelon, too!
Maybe we'll check out the farmer's market for some veggie bargins. Roasted/grilled veggies are the bestest.

And we can't forget, or go without, the pancake breakfasts!!


----------



## irishbunny

Mc Donalds, Twisty fries and chicken McNuggets, only thing about Mc Donalds is the portions are so small you come out still hungry!


----------



## JimD

*irishbunny wrote: *


> Mc Donalds, Twisty fries and chicken McNuggets, only thing about Mc Donalds is the portions are so small you come out still hungry!



I usually have to add a cheeseburger to the nuggets & fries to be somewhat satisfied.

Gotta love the McD's dollar menu, though! I can get a cheeseburger, 4 pc. nuggets & small fries for $3 ! :biggrin2:


----------



## irishbunny

*JimD wrote: *


> *irishbunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Mc Donalds, Twisty fries and chicken McNuggets, only thing about Mc Donalds is the portions are so small you come out still hungry!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I usually have to add a cheeseburger to the nuggets & fries to be somewhat satisfied.
> 
> Gotta love the McD's dollar menu, though!
> I can get the cheeseburger, nuggets & fries for $3 ! :biggrin2:
Click to expand...

Over here it's called the euro saver menu 
I think altogether the chips and nuggets cost like 3 euro.
We just got Mc Donalds here though so it's kind of a novelty in town right now! They have a limited time Oreo Mc Flurry there right now and it's soooo yummy 
My Nana goes over to the US sometimes to visit family and she said ye can ask for like supersize or something in Mc Donalds and it's like nothing she has ever seen before? Pity we can't here lol!


----------



## BethM

*irishbunny wrote: *


> Over here it's called the euro saver menu
> I think altogether the chips and nuggets cost like 3 euro.
> We just got Mc Donalds here though so it's kind of a novelty in town right now! They have a limited time Oreo Mc Flurry there right now and it's soooo yummy
> My Nana goes over to the US sometimes to visit family and she said ye can ask for like supersize or something in Mc Donalds and it's like nothing she has ever seen before? Pity we can't here lol!


Well, I am jealous that you have twisty fries. McDonalds here only have regular fries.

Don't be too sad about not getting supersize where you are. The McDonalds Supersize stuff is part of the reason why 60% of Americans are overweight.

I'm totally addicted to their Quarter Pounder with cheese.


----------



## NorthernAutumn

One of my girlfriends positively craved McDonald's fires when she was pregnant... She'd call up, and we'd wind up going through the drive through in our PJs at 1 AM.

There's something addictive about those fries...


----------



## BethM

*NorthernAutumn wrote: *


> One of my girlfriends positively craved McDonald's fires when she was pregnant... She'd call up, and we'd wind up going through the drive through in our PJs at 1 AM.
> 
> There's something addictive about those fries...


They're my favorite of the fast food fries! (Except Arby's twisty fries, but not many places have twisty fries.)

My mom has boycotted McDonald's for my entire life. Every time I talk to her, she manages to tell me how my dad was at McDonalds while she was in the hospital giving birth to me, so she won't go there. (Seriously, I've heard that story enough. It's been 34 years, I think it's time for her to move on with her life, or at least not talk about it anymore. Sheesh.) 
So McDonalds was always a secret treat for me. When I was in grade school, I'd go riding my bike for hours at a time, and if I had any money I'd usually go to the McDonalds to get fries.


----------



## JimD

Why doesn't McD's have onion rings?

Probably a good thing they don't, (in my case anyways)..... 
... Double Quarterpounder w/ Cheese, onion rings, & avanilla shake= heaven (aka "Bridge food")


----------



## BethM

*JimD wrote: *


> Why doesn't McD's have onion rings?
> 
> Probably a good thing they don't, (in my case anyways).....
> ... Double Quarterpounder w/ Cheese, onion rings, & avanilla shake= heaven (aka "Bridge food")


That's ok, they'd probably be the chopped, flavorless mush that Burger King has. Sonic is the place for onion rings! Or, even better, Winstead's. (A local Kansas City chain.)


Oh, back on topic.....For dinner tonight I had some leftovers from the fridge. A grilled burger (without a bun, but topped with some sliced red onion), and some rosemary pasta. Also, a slice of French bread, toasted with butter, and a short glass of milk.


----------



## JimD

*BethM wrote: *


> Sonic is the place for onion rings!


Oh great....a Sonic just opened not far from us. :twitch:


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Are twisty fries the same thing as curly fries? I love curly fries. I have been to McDonald's once in the past 3 years. If we get fast food, it's usually Taco Bell (simply because they're open all night), Carl's Jr or Wendy's (always get a chicken sandwich). Oh or Subway


----------



## SnowyShiloh

I was going to cook chicken tonight but forgot to take it out of the freezer, so we had soup and sandwiches. Medium Tillamook cheddar cheese on honey wheatberry bread and canned tomato soup. I made the soup with milk and added salt, pepper, garlic and Italian seasoning... that's the only way Paul likes tomato soup. Yum!


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!!

Had bbq lamb chop last night!
With mash potato and salad. YUM


----------



## irishbunny

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Are twisty fries the same thing as curly fries? I love curly fries. I have been to McDonald's once in the past 3 years. If we get fast food, it's usually Taco Bell (simply because they're open all night), Carl's Jr or Wendy's (always get a chicken sandwich). Oh or Subway


Ya I think so


----------



## Brandy456

Yesterday I had Mcdonalds to.
Big Mac, Frie which most went to my mom  and a diet coke.


----------



## degrassi

Tonight i'm making Kung Pao chicken. Its more of a kung pao chicken stir fry as I add a bunch of veggies(bok choy, baby corn, celery and red peppers) to it. I serve it over white rice. 

One of my favorite meals, nice and spicy and easy to make


----------



## mouse_chalk

*BethM wrote: *


> I'm totally addicted to their Quarter Pounder with cheese.


Me too! I hate myself for eating proccessed food like that, but I just can't resist one every once in a while... The fries ARE the best too! We have supersize here, but it's not as big as you guys have over there I don't think...

Subway would have to be my favourite 'fast-food' place ever. I couldn't open my mouth properly for weeks after my wisdom teeth were out in May, and I still can't but as soon as I could open it a little bit wider, I had to have a subway! Wouldn't have been able to fit one in otherwise lol 


Last night in the end I sliced the chicken breast open and folded it out like a book, then spread it with garlic and rosemary butter that I made, rolled it up, tied it with string and then coated it with breadcrumbs. and ovened it for about 20 mins. It's like a chicken kiev but I can't make them myself without the garlic butter falling out and that's the best part! This way the garlic butter stays inside 

I had that with coleslaw that I made with the soya yoghurt- still tastes amazing! I'm getting quite famou for my coleslaw and I'm in high demand to make it for any friend's BBQ lol... My friends have named it 'Jen's Amazing Coleslaw' 


Tonight I baked a gammon joint that we had in the freezer, and 15 minutes before the end I mixed honey with dijon mustard and brown sugar, and poured it over the top. Had that sliced semi-warm with some garlic bread and made some vinigarette and tossed some little gem lettuce in it. A sort of summery tea for the ridiculous heat we've had over here recently!


----------



## mouse_chalk

*NorthernAutumn wrote: *


> LOL!
> 
> * tosses handfuls of peanuts and cheese everywhere"
> 
> (Commencing anaphylaxia in RO members...)
> Come now, I'm not that malicious!
> 
> Oooh, Jen, a bottle of Merlot and a wedge of Stilton... BAD!


Now, that IS mean! Red wine is going to be soooo tough, and having not had cheese for quite a while before my appt, I'm now at a stage of cheese craving.... Stilton= YUM!

I also used to have the odd glass of red wine a couple of times a week- wine is the only thing that doesn't make me feel terrible the next day even with a tiny amount since my glandular fever. It's particularly bad that I'd not had any for a good while before my appointment.... I didn't even get a chance to say goodbye!:cry1:


----------



## mouse_chalk

*degrassi wrote: *


> Tonight i'm making Kung Pao chicken. Its more of a kung pao chicken stir fry as I add a bunch of veggies(bok choy, baby corn, celery and red peppers) to it. I serve it over white rice.
> 
> One of my favorite meals, nice and spicy and easy to make


That sounds yummy! I've never made it myself, although I've had it in restaurants... do you have a recipe to share? :biggrin2:


----------



## irishbunny

Spicy sausage, scone, egg today at my friends, I haven't been at home for dinner in ages!


----------



## degrassi

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> *degrassi wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight i'm making Kung Pao chicken. Its more of a kung pao chicken stir fry as I add a bunch of veggies(bok choy, baby corn, celery and red peppers) to it. I serve it over white rice.
> 
> One of my favorite meals, nice and spicy and easy to make
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds yummy! I've never made it myself, although I've had it in restaurants... do you have a recipe to share? :biggrin2:
Click to expand...

Its really easy.

-Cube up some chicken(I usually use 4 breasts)
-Then add whatever veggies you want. I usually do a can of baby corn, a couple sticks of celery, some mushrooms, and a red pepper. Cut into 1"chunks

For the sauce
-4 TBSP rice wine vinegar(I've also used cider vinegar and it was good)
-4 TBSP soy
-4 tsp sugar
-1/2 tsp chili flakes(or sambal chili paste) more if you want it hotter
-1/2tsp ground ginger
- 1 tsp corn starch
-1/2 tsp sesame oil

Brown chicken in pan, then add veggies and cook until just starting to get tender. Add sauce and cook together for a few minutes. You want the veggies to still be crisp. Serve with some rice, or stir fry noodles.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Mmm I have to write down that kung pao chicken recipe! I'll probably try it with tofu and lots of veggies. I always make stir fry with tofu.

What is gammon? The sauce sounds good!


----------



## mouse_chalk

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Mmm I have to write down that kung pao chicken recipe! I'll probably try it with tofu and lots of veggies. I always make stir fry with tofu.
> 
> What is gammon? The sauce sounds good!


Gammon= ham! It was a low-fat off the bone ham joint basicaly... It is a yummy sauce! 


Thanks for the kung pao recipe, degrassi! I'll definitely have to try that


----------



## degrassi

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> *SnowyShiloh wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Mmm I have to write down that kung pao chicken recipe! I'll probably try it with tofu and lots of veggies. I always make stir fry with tofu.
> 
> What is gammon? The sauce sounds good!
> 
> 
> 
> Gammon= ham! It was a low-fat off the bone ham joint basicaly... It is a yummy sauce!
> 
> 
> Thanks for the kung pao recipe, degrassi! I'll definitely have to try that
Click to expand...

Oops, forgot to add that there is also a couple cloves of garlic in the kung pao


----------



## SnowyShiloh

I made salmon cakes for dinner, along with garlic olive oil couscous and beets


----------



## BethM

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> I had that with coleslaw that I made with the soya yoghurt- still tastes amazing! I'm getting quite famou for my coleslaw and I'm in high demand to make it for any friend's BBQ lol... My friends have named it 'Jen's Amazing Coleslaw'


Recipe Please!

I have been looking for a good coleslaw recipe.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

We had lasagna and salad for dinner. The lasagna was amazing and I made up the recipe myself! It was chicken lasagna. I layered lasagna noodles, spinach, ricotta cheese, chicken, pesto, mozzarella and a white sauce I made with butter, flour, milk, spices and romano cheese. It turned out incredibly well, if I may say so! Totally worth the ridiculous amount of time I spent preparing it (and then baking it, seriously took 2 1/2 hours- I think there's something wrong with the oven). Salad was our old but delicious standby of tomatoes with salt, a little sugar, olive oil and balsamic vinegar.


----------



## katt

my fourth of july feast is going to be good!

we are having ahi tuna steaks, grilled lettuce, cheesy potatos, and strawberry shortcake for dessert!

yum!


----------



## JimD

BBQ ribs, coleslaw, & corn on the cob.

:biggrin2:


----------



## BethM

Jason grilled hot dogs (Nathan's, yum!), and I made coleslaw, potato salad (French style), and steamed green beans.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

I had to work until 11:30 tonight, so we didn't have a barbecue, but we did microwave turkey hot dogs and eat them with barbecue Kettle Chips and baked potato-potato salad (store bought). Kind of a lot of potatoes, but whatev.


----------



## cheryl

Oh my gosh i forgot to post my recipe for my marinade!

Ok it does come down to taste which is a bit hard to describe,so i'll give it my best shot

3 Tablespoons oyster sauce

2 Tablespoons soy sauce

2 Tablespoons fish sauce....don't use to much of this cause it's very salty

About half teaspoon sugar

About teaspoon water

And a squeeze of lemon

When the marinade is done and everything is starting tocook then you put in about a quarter of coconut juice...NOT coconut milk...NOT coconut cream....use coconut JUICE

This marinade is good for chicken and pork chops....and you can also add more sauces to make more of a quantity.

now i just hope everything is right!


----------



## cheryl

I mean't to say what i had for tea tonight and i forgot

Well i had a yummy marinade chicken breast and on the side i made chopped up cabbage with choppedonion and bacon cooked in butter...i fried it on the hot plate.


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!!

*JimD wrote: *


> BBQ ribs, coleslaw, & corn on the cob.
> 
> :biggrin2:


YUM cook for me tonight?


----------



## JimD

Tonight we grilled hamburgers and hot dogs.

And made some onion rings, too .
...store bought... frozen... Nathan's I think.... on sale... pretty darn good


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!!

*drooling*


----------



## irishbunny

Last night we had chicken kiev, spuds and carrots with pepper cream sauce over it, first time I've been at home for dinner in ages! Yum!


----------



## JimD

Tonight was leftovers....

I took lastnight's chicken that we had marinated in Italian dressing and baked.... I sliced it and reheated it in BBQ sauce.
Oh my!!
It was so good!!!....and will most definitely be prepared again!!

And there was still some coleslaw for sides.......


----------



## BethM

Jason and I have eaten meat every day for at least a month, and I've been feeling lousy. Before that, I was only eating meat one or two meals a week, and it's been a big change that hasn't agreed with me. We were making separate meals, very much like roommates, but when we moved we decided to eat most dinners together, and combine our grocery bills and such. He's a big meat eater, I'm not, and I was totally accomodating his taste.

So I've let him know that meat will be cut back, which will save money as well. I spent a couple days looking through my cookbooks to find good main-dish vegetarian meals.

Tonight, I tried a recipe from Jamie Oliver's "Jamie's Dinners." I tried his version of pasta puttanesca. It ended up with a really good flavor, from the tomatoes, basil, and tuna, but was overly salty. Next time, I will not add salt, as the salt from the capers, olives, and anchovy paste is plenty. (It was not too salty to eat, though!)

On the side, a salad of mixed baby greens, and piece of toasted French bread with butter. 

Jamie Oliver's recipes are so good, but a little vague. He doesn't do much in the way of measurements, whicch can be stressful when I've started cooknig before everything was chopped and prepped, and I'm hurrying. (A handful of capers is surely less than a handful of chopped tomato.) Nevertheless, I will be trying another recipe from him later this week.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Mm, puttanesca sounds great! Care to share the recipe? Last night we had goulash with noodles and we'll probably have leftovers tonight. I also planned out what I'm going to make for the next 3 weeks and we'll go to the store tomorrow. How does everyone else shop? I try to plan what to cook for the next 2 weeks, then go and do all the shopping for that. Then every few days we go back to grab the foods that don't keep very long, like fresh veggies and dairy. I think it helps save money in the long run, but it makes the grocery bill look bigger when we do go!


----------



## BethM

Here's the recipe as it appears in the book. (I've changed the wording in the directions part so it's not copyright infringement.)

Serves 4

a handful of fresh basil
sea salt a freshly ground black pepper
zest and juice of 1 lemon
olive oil
2 cans tuna, packed in oil, drained (I actually used water-packed)
14 oz penne or spaghetti
8 anchovy fillets (I used about a tablespoon anchovy paste)
2 cloves garlic, peeled and finely chopped
2 handfuls of soaked capers (not sure what "soaked means," I rinsed mine)
a handful of black olives, pitted and roughly chopped
1 fresh red chili, de-seeded and finely sliced
2 handfuls of really ripe tomatoes, finely chopped
a swig of white wine (this is optional, I put it in)
a handful of fresh flat-leaf parsley, finely chopped

Mash the basil with some salt and pepper. Mix in lemon zest and juice, and 2 glugs of olive oil. Mix this in a bowl with the drained tuna.

Cook the pasta according to package directions. When you put the pasta on, heat 3 or 4 glugs of olive oil in a large frying pan. When the oil is hot, add the anchovy paste, and cook just until it melts into the oil. Add the garlic, capers, olives, and chilis, and stir for a couple minutes. Add tomatoes, wine, and tuna mixture. Bring to a boil, then simmer for about 5 minutes, stirring frequently to mix everything up well.

When the pasta is done, drain it, then mix with the hot tuna sauce. If necessary, add a bit more oil or a spoonful of the pasta cooking water to loosen the sauce.


Like I mentioned before, the amounts are vague and it turned out REALLY salty. Good flavor, though, especially the basil and lemon-marinated tuna.


----------



## BethM

I usually do my grocery shopping on Saturdays. Usually during the week I'll think of some things I want to eat, so I plan to eat that the following week. I like to get everything in one day, so I don't have to go back to the store again unless I run out of rabbit veggies! (I also end up buying more impulse things that way.) 
I do try to browse the store ads online before I go, so I can get some good prices on things, and will stock up on something if it's on sale.
I always make a list, divided by store, as I'll forget something if I don't. I generally have to go to 4 stores to get everything, luckily they're fairly close to each other. (Walmart or Target for basics/staples; HyVee for sale items; Price Chopper for rabbit veggies, as they're cheaper there; Whole Foods for milk, dandelions, and fruit leather.)

I usually eat leftovers for lunch, while Jason eats the same sandwich every day for lunch.
(When we were eating separate dinners, he at salad from a bag and microwave chicken nuggets every night for dinner. *yawn*)


----------



## hartleybun

*BethM wrote: *


> Tonight, I tried a recipe from Jamie Oliver's "Jamie's Dinners." I tried his version


you get him too?h34r2:nerves1


----------



## BethM

*hartleybun wrote: *


> *BethM wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight, I tried a recipe from Jamie Oliver's "Jamie's Dinners." I tried his version
> 
> 
> 
> you get him too?h34r2:nerves1
Click to expand...


Do you mean on tv?

I don't know when his programs are on anymore, but I used to watch The Naked Chef when it was on, on the Food Network. I have three of his books, though.


----------



## mouse_chalk

Aaah I thought this thread had died! I didn't see all the replies last week!

Beth, here's my coleslaw recipe- I don't use exact measurements either, it's kind of add a bit at a time until it tastes how I like it!

White cabbage, shredded (about half a one- sometimes I use red because it's prettier!)
Carrot, grated (about 3-4 depending on size)
Couple of tablespoons of mayo- add more if not enough
About 1/4 cup of plain yoghurt (been using soya yoghurt recently)
About 1-2 tablespoons of salad cream (it's made by Heinz- think it's mostly a British thing but you can use extra mayo/yoghurt and some vinegar instead)
Squeeze of lemon juice (although I've been using a splash of white wine vinegar instead recently)
Salt, and pepper

Basically just mix it all together and taste it, and add more of whatever I think it needs until it tastes ok. I don't know why it's so popular, but everyone seems to love it!



The past few nights I've been having lots of stir-fries. Tonight I made one with lots of fresh ginger, garlic, a whole sliced red chilli, and some sliced pork fillet that I marinated quickly in salt, pepper, ginger, and soy sauce for a few minutes. Added that and cooked it quickly with spring onions for a few minutes. Then added some sliced choi sum and pak choi (stalks first then leaves right at the end), soy sauce, and then some cooked noodles right at the end. Was SO yummy! I would have added beansprouts and other veggies if I'd thought I could eat them all but I made too many noodles and didn't have room lol...


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Mm that stir fry sounds good! Also, my coleslaw is essentially the same as yours Jen, except I use lemon juice and vinegar and add some sugar. And I use all low fat mayo instead of the yogurt, mayo and salad cream. I guess that may sound like a lot of changes, but considering how many variations there are on coleslaw, I think they're pretty similar.


----------



## mouse_chalk

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Mm that stir fry sounds good! Also, my coleslaw is essentially the same as yours Jen, except I use lemon juice and vinegar and add some sugar. And I use all low fat mayo instead of the yogurt, mayo and salad cream. I guess that may sound like a lot of changes, but considering how many variations there are on coleslaw, I think they're pretty similar.



Trust me it's an amazing stir fry! I even surprised myself lol  I did sort of the same thing the other night with prawns instead of pork- worked just as well.

I actually use low-fat mayo too! I used to buy the Hellman's Light stuff (you guys get that over there right?) but it seems to have cream and non-diet compatible stuff in it so I started buying a supermarket brand organic kind over here that doesn't have that stuff in- has slightly more calories but tastes soooo good lol!

I sometimes use more yoghurt if I'm going to eat it straightaway- I find that if I leave it to sit too long then it can get kind of watery at the bottom with the water in the carrots. Sugar would probably be needed if you didn't use salad cream as I'd imagine it has some in it, so all in all your recipe probably isn't that much different to mine lol!


----------



## SunnyCait

We're having beef stew and rolls! Yummo!


----------



## Blaze_Amita

Same thing as I have every night! LOL actually it's more like breakfast to me(I'm a third shifter and dinner is really more like breakfast) but I have a Salad every night before work, pasta or cereal (Little thing of M&M's every night!)at work on break and then a pastry as i'm leaving in the morning to try and balance my diet out some.


----------



## BethM

Thanks for the coleslaw recipe, Jen! I made one that turned out pretty good the first night, but I wasn't so happy with it the next day. It started out really tangy, but leftover it was quite sweet. I just used mayonnaise (I get the olive-oil kind), and I think sour cream and/or yogurt would help make it more tangy. 

Tonight was another Jamie Oliver recipe, fettucini with a sauce made of a touch of cream and some mascarpone cheese, with spinach that had been chopped then sauteed with olive oil, garlic, and nutmeg. Oh, some Parmesan too, to thicken it. OMG, it was so good! Also some toasted French bread and a bit of salad, but all I cared about tonight was the pasta.

I'm on a bit of a pasta kick lately!

I also found some rhubarb at the grocery store when I was there Saturday, so I chopped that up and simmered it with some lemon juice, sugar, and grated ginger. It turned out REALLY tart, no matter how much sugar I put in, orange juice probably would have been better. Still good over vanilla ice cream, though!


----------



## mouse_chalk

Aaaah that pasta sounds SO good! I wish it didn't have about 3 ingredients that I can't eat lol!


I'm actually just watching a Jamie Oliver program on TV- Oliver's Twist. He's just made Gyozas and they look SOOO yummy- I'm starving now! 

Thinking I might have something different from stir-fry tonight, for a change lol. Not sure what though! Maybe pasta with bacon and peas, because Steve's been so busy at work all weekend and the past couple of days he's not eaten properly at all, so I need to get some proper food down him!


----------



## BethM

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> Aaaah that pasta sounds SO good! I wish it didn't have about 3 ingredients that I can't eat lol!


It was really delicious, but it must beSERIOUSLY unhealthy! Next time, I might try to do more spinach and less Parmesan. Also, more garlic.


----------



## JimD

A Bacon-Cheeseburger and seasoned fries...a fresh dill pickle...and a tall cold beer.





"I like mine with lettuce and tomato
Heinz 57 and french fried potatoes
Big kosher pickle and a cold draft beer
Well, good god Almighty which way do I steer "

:bunnydance:


----------



## SunnyCait

We had pizza tonight. Blech. I am not a fan. But my roommate's mom bought it and treated us all to dinner, so. It was very nice of her.

Tomorrow though I cook again. Mmm food!


----------



## degrassi

Tonight I made Porcupine meatballs(meatballs with rice in them in a tomato sauce) with sauted mushrooms on the side. I also made a chickpea and spinach soup. 

I wanted to try out the soup recipe because we have TONS of spinach from the garden and I needed to find some new recipes to use it up. The soup was really good. Everyone loved it. 

Here is the soup recipe if anyone wants. I changed a couple things. I added 2 stalks of celery, I didn' add the coriander as I didn't have any, and I didn't add the double cream as I can't have dairy. Even without the cream, the soup was nice and creamy from the potatoes and tahini. http://www.recipezaar.com/Garlic-Chickpea-Spinach-Soup-30581


----------



## katt

tonight i had katie's version of breakfast!

okay, its kinda weird, be ready for this. . .

. . .a bowl of brown rice, with 2 soysage (morningstar's soy version of sausage) patties and 1 fried egg over-easy placed on top of rice. the whole thing gets a drizzle of syrup and is eated with a slice of toast and lots of pepper.

whenever i eat this all my friends are grossed out, something about rice with egg with syrup creeps them out, but i love it. total comfort food for me! the only one that gets it is jess, my roommate, and often if we run into a sunday morning we both have off work you will find us both having a bowl!

yum!


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Katt, I have some weird things I like too! I think everyone does ) We should all share the weird things we like to eat. I'll have to think about mine!

Last night I made teriyaki chicken, the same recipe I mentioned earlier in the thread but this time with chicken breasts. They turned out so well and only took 25 minutes to cook! We had them with steamed rice and green beans.

Tonight we had friends over to barbecue, we grilled Italian sausages, hamburgers and turkey hot dogs (the turkey dogs were mine since I don't like sausage or burgers). It was rather impromptu, but I made a pasta salad with what we had in the house already. I used gemelli pasta (http://www.gourmetsleuth.com/images/gemelli.jpg, it's one of my favorite shapes), peas, chopped tomatoes, capers, mayonnaise, sour cream, lemon juice, salt and pepper. It turned out really well and even the pasta salad hater of the group thought it was good. We also had grilled corn on the cob. I was going to make lemon bars for dessert but we were all so full that I didn't.

I want to share one of my favorite drink recipes, too. I found it on Allrecipes and have made it probably 10 times, but I always make it a little differently. I think I've hit on the perfect combination tonight though! You steep 10 teabags in a couple cups of boiling water for 5 minutes, then stir in 1/2-3/4 cup sugar. Pour the concentrated tea into a gallon pitcher and add a can of frozen apple cherry juice concentrate (the 100% juice kind), then fill the pitcher the rest of the way with cold water. It's a pretty dark red color and the perfect mix of tea and cherry flavor. The apple cherry juice is definitely the best juice to use that I've tried so far, cranberry is also really nice but don't try anything with pineapple because it's terrible!


----------



## NorthernAutumn

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> The apple cherry juice is definitely the best juice to use that I've tried so far, cranberry is also really nice but don't try anything with pineapple because it's terrible!


Well, at least you don't have any hairballs now...LOL!


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Anyone else cook anything interesting lately? We had leftover teriyaki chicken on Saturday, and last night Paul ate the leftover sausage and hamburger from our barbecue. I made pizza bread by toasting a sliced roll, then topping it with pizza sauce, cheese and oregano and broiling it to melt the cheese. Super yummy. Paul has Mondays off so we went to Taco King for lunch today, I had 2 chicken enchiladas and beans and rice. So good! I'm not sure what I'm going to make for dinner tonight, I have several options.


----------



## degrassi

Its not too interesting but I cooked herb marinated salmon(grilled on the BBQ), sauted zuchini and muchrooms, and turned some left over rice into "fried rice"(rice, green onions and soy sauce fried up). It was pretty good and made for a quick meal.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Mmm, that sounds really good!

I ended up "making" frozen lasagna for dinner last night :disgust: We were hungry and didn't want to go to the store for milk, which I needed for the sauce I was going to make. The lasagna was really good though, Stouffer's makes lasagna that's better than a lot of homemade ones I think. I make lasagna on occasion still, but haven't made a tomato sauce based one in over a year since the frozen ones are so yum. I usually keep a small one (serves 2) in the freezer for nights when dinner plans fall through. I also have some frozen Stouffer's stuffed bell peppers that we'll try next time.


----------



## kirsterz09

Lol well I was kinda lazy today so it was nuggets and bbq sauce lol!


----------



## JimD

Sunday night we had BBQ'd spare ribs with mac & cheese.

Last night was chicken cutlets, breaded and baked, with a side of seasoned rice.

Tonight was meatloaf and baked potatoes.


----------



## BethM

*kirsterz09 wrote: *


> Lol well I was kinda lazy today so it was nuggets and bbq sauce lol!


Me too! LOL! I had some plain white rice with mine.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

I made a big pizza tonight, cheese with salami. This is my favorite easy crust recipe: http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Valentinos-Pizza-Crust/Detail.aspx

It's really easy and actually really good, better than most other crust recipes I've tried. My other favorite is from the California Pizza Kitchen cook book, but it's a lot more labor intensive.


----------



## BethM

I was craving a good burger yesterday, so Jason stopped at 5 Guys on his way home from work.
I had a Little Bacon Burger, with lettuce, tomato, raw onion, and pickle. We split an order of Cajun Fries.

Delicious.


----------



## JimD

Last night we had BBQ'd burgers and hot dogs.
Spicy fries on the side.


----------



## degrassi

We are also have burgers tonight as its too hot to cook anything inside.


----------



## Brandy456

I orderd a sub =)


----------



## BethM

Went to a corporate dinner event for work this evening. The meal was so-so. Steak (tender but dry, and not pink at all), chicken (likewise, a bit dry), potatoes (mine were fine, but another person at my table got all uncooked ones) carrots (the best thing on the plate!) and broccoli (overcooked; it was totally soft).

It wasn't really that bad, though. The dessert, on the other hand, was awful. Blueberry-lavender mousse. Tasted like a bar of soap.


----------



## degrassi

Today we spent the day making 6 casseroles of beet leaf cabbage rolls. So we are having those(drenched in cream, dill and chives! so yummy!), pork roast, mashed potatoes,sauted snow peas and green beans from the garden, and I made rhubarb apple crisp for dessert. It smells so good right now 

I love summer and having a garden. So much fresh stuff to cook with. I also spent all afternoon washing 2 sink fulls of dill. The whole kitchen smells like dill Can rabbits eat dill?


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Degrassi, I somehow read that as you washed 2 sinkfuls of dirt!


----------



## degrassi

Nope dill, tons and tons of dill. Stupid aphids got to some of the plants and are so hard to wash off. I've been at it all day. Not sure what i'm going to do with it all. There is seriously 2 sinks packed full of it.


----------



## JimD

*degrassi wrote: *


> Can rabbits eat dill?


yeppers! :nod


----------



## mouse_chalk

Been ages since I posted here! :shock:

I've not been eating anything particularly exciting recently- many, many stirfries and pasta mostly- that's it!

I did make a new pasta sauce the other day, with sauteed garlic, sliced bacon, mushrooms, and then added lots of fresh kale, shredded. Cooked that down, added a sliced courgette, and then some soya cream, lots of salt and pepper. Stirred in the pasta, and voila! Steve actually really liked it, which was nice! 

The other thing I did the other night was fry some garlic in olive oli, meanwhile blanching some green beans. Then I added some king prawns, and the green beans for a few minutes, some salt and pepper, and a splash of white wine. Had that with plain rice. It was a bit random, but quite nice!

I also made a chicken with lentil dish last week as well, which was YUMMY. It was this recipe:



*BOMBAY-STYLE CHICKEN WITH RED SPLIT LENTIS or Murgh aur masoor dal.*

ingredients:
1-1/4 cups masoor dal (red split lentils) picked over, washed, and drained
1 medium onion, peeled and chopped
1/2-1 fresh, hot green chilli, finely sliced
2 tsps ground cumin seeds
1 tsp ground turmeric
1 tsp very finely minced, peeled fresh ginger
6-1/3 cups water
about 3 pounds of chicken parts, skinned
2 1/4 tsp salt
2 tbs veggie oil
1 tsp whole cumin seeds
2-4 cloves garlic, peeled and finely chopped
1/4-3/4 tsp cayenne pepper
2 tbs lemon juice
1/2 tsp sugar
1 tsp garam masala
optional garnish: 3 tbs chopped fresh coriander (cilantro)

what to do:
1. combine the lentils, onion, green chilli, ground cumin, turmeric, half of the chopped ginger and 6-1/3 cups water in a big, heavy pot. bring to a simmer, cover, leaving the lid very slightly ajar, and cook on low heat for 45 minutes. add the chix and the salt. mix and bring to a boil. cover, turn the heat to low and simmer gently for 25-30 minutes or until chix is tender.
2. heat the oil in a small frying pan over medium flame (heat). when hot, put in the whole cumin seeds. as soon as the seeds begin to sizzle -- this just takes a few seconds -- put in the remaining 1/2 tsp chopped ginger and garlic. fry until the garlic turns slightly brown. now put in the cayenne pepper. lift up the frying pan immediately and pour its entire contents -- oil and spices -- into the pot with the chicken and lentils. also add the lemon juice, sugar, and garam masala. stir to mix and cook on medium-low flame for another 5 minutes.
3. sprinkle the fresh coriander over the top, if using, just before you serve.



I've made it a couple of times now, both with and without chicken, and it's soooooooo good. I had it last week with stir-fried shredded kale with mustard seeds, but I've also had it with spicy cauliflower florets, naan bread, and a tomato, red onion and coriander salad before. This time, to make it quicker and use less dishes, I fried the spices in the main saucepan all at once, before adding the lentils and water, instead of frying them and adding them separately.


Not sure what to have tonight- I have a craving for red meat which I've not had for weeks and weeks, which is quite good for me! I have some lamb shoulder in the freezer that I could slow roast, but it seems like a lot of hassle and I'm still feeling fluey/headachey/nauseous :expressionless


I also still have to go to the asian supermarket near us to try and find Gyoza wrappers because I really want to make them, and a couple of other things. But, it shuts at 6, and Steve usually works way past then, so we can only go shopping in the evenings at about 7pm.... Might see if my mum fancies a trip down there maybe...


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Jen, that sounds yummy!

Paul's parents were in town over the weekend and left Tuesday morning, so we ate out or had leftovers for dinner while they were here. Normally I would have cooked something for us all but their visit was very last minute (as in, "hey we'll see you tonight!") and I've been really busy with school.

Tonight we had spaghetti with jarred sauce. Mushroom Prego. It's the kind my parents always bought when I was growing up and I honestly like it more than most of the "fast" homemade spaghetti sauce recipes, and it's inexpensive. Every single ingredient is normal, it just has tomatoes, mushrooms, salt, garlic, onion and spices. I do like to make homemade sauces that have to simmer for hours, but I keep a jar of Prego in the pantry for spur of the moment spaghetti


----------



## SunnyCait

We went out to some Mexican place where you eat on the roof. It was decent, but definitely the roof was the best part, haha!


----------



## JimD

Hot dogs and onion rings ..... and a tall cold beer


----------



## SnowyShiloh

I worked 10 hours today and didn't get off until 1 am, so we went to Taco Bell. I got a chalupa with beans instead of beef, and a bean and rice burrito without onions. I feel kind of guilty making special requests but the people working were really nice. I could only finish half off the burrito so I'll have the rest tomorrow for lunch.

Does anyone have any ideas for a kind of fancy, but pretty quick meal to make? I invited a friend who we haven't seen in 3 years to dinner tomorrow, she's only in town for a couple days. I forgot that our other friends are getting married tomorrow at 4. I also have about 6 hours of homework to do, and we have to go to the grocery store, and it's Phoebe's first birthday (hooray!) so whatever I make for dinner needs to be fairly easy.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

We ended up rescheduling the dinner with the friend until Sunday night, but we already bought the ingredients for dinner. I'm going to make shrimp in a pesto cream sauce. You just make an alfredo with heavy cream, butter and parmesan cheese (and salt and pepper), then add pesto and shrimp. Serve over fresh fettuccine. For the veggie I'm going to make steamed fresh broccoli with a very light lemon sauce, and also french bread. I'm not sure yet what to make for dessert. Luckily all the ingredients except the bread and broccoli will last until Sunday when the friend is coming.

At the wedding (which was beautiful by the way), we had an amazing smoked salmon spread with crackers (our table apparently ate more of the spread than any of the others!), pesto brie with bread, snow crab and halibut. They had kebabs and a bunch of salads too, including a couple of Russian salads because the groom is Russian. They had three kinds of dessert too!


----------



## BethM

Last night, we grilled some chicken, which I had marinated with lots of garlic and fresh rosemary. We also grilled some corn on the cob. My MIL brought over some cucumbers from her garden, so I called my mom to get my grandma's recipe for cucumbers and onions. 

The cucumbers and onions were totally gone! I sliced up some more and tossed them in the leftover dressing, so I can have some for lunch today.


----------



## SunnyCait

Ohhhhhh cucumbers and onions are sooooo good. *drools* Now I need to make some for tonight!!

Last night we had hamburgers off the grill and corn on the cob, plus chips and stuff like that. Just an easy fun night.


----------



## BethM

*SunnyCait wrote: *


> Ohhhhhh cucumbers and onions are sooooo good. *drools* Now I need to make some for tonight!!
> 
> Last night we had hamburgers off the grill and corn on the cob, plus chips and stuff like that. Just an easy fun night.




How do you make your cucumbers and onions? I was frantically searching for a recipe, but all of them required salting the cucumbers and letting them sit for 1 to 3 hours, or my MIL said you had to put the cucumbers and onions both into a bowl of ice water for 2 hours. And none of the recipes were "creamy."

When I called my mom, she said that was crazy talk! Using my grandma's recipe, I just mixed the sliced cukes and onions with a dressing made from mayonnaise, white vinegar, salt, pepper, a pinch of sugar, and lots of dill weed. Ready right then. They were all gone as soon as I put them on the table!


----------



## mouse_chalk

Beth, that cucumber and onion recipe sounds really good! I'll have to remember to try that in future 


Tonight, I finally made gyozas!!!! They were so yummy. I just wish I'd made more. The recipe I used was sort of based on a few different ones, because I couldn't find the one I'd originally seen when I came to make them, but it seemed to work really well!

I basically mixed minced pork with some shredded chinese cabbage, about a thumb sized-piece of ginger, grated, 2 cloves of garlic grated, and 2 spring onions(scallions?) in a bowl, and then added a teaspoon of sesame oil, and about a tablespoon or 2 of soy sauce, and some black pepper. Then I got wonton wrappers, and put a teaspoon of mixture in the middle of each one, dampened the edges with a bit of water, and folded it over in a semi-circle, and pinched it in to seal it. I made about 12 of these, and then heated a bit of vegetable oil in my large frying pan, and fried them for couple of minutes until they browned on the bottom, then added 1/2 cup of water and put a lid on them (makeshift with a baking tray lol) for about 8 minutes? 

The only thing was a couple of them stuck to the bottom of the pan, so I think next time I'd either put them in the steamer basket, or loosen them all before adding the water maybe. Also, leave them to cool a little bit afterwards, because they harden and hold togther a little more when you eat them the cooler they are.

I made a dipping sauce with sesame oil, soy sauce, rice vinegar, finely chopped red chilli and finely chopped spring onion. Probably not entirely traditional, but it went well with the gyozas! 

They were SO yummy. I still have about half the pork/cabbage mixture in a tupperware container in the fridge, uncooked, so I might make some more tomorrow for dinner to use up the wonton wrappers.


----------



## Spring

Ugh! I never knew I could screw up making mac n cheese! 

The family wasn't home, so decided to have an early dinner and had a craving for KD.. so I cook the noodles fine.. the strainer was being used by the grapes, so I tried to drain it with a little gap in the lid. But the weight of the pasta accidentaly managed to have the small gap into a large one and I lost halfmy noodles in the sink!

THEEN, when I was shaking the cheese powder, I must have sliced it open with aknife when I was opening the box, so when I went to shake the package to get all the lumps out, I got the powdered cheese all over me and the floor! What a mess!

Never again. :grumpy:

*EDIT to add.. I just had to fix 4 errors I missed, my goodness.. my brain has gone on vacation.


----------



## SunnyCait

LMAO Our cucumbers and onions is not much like that, basically we cut them up and put them in a vinigar solution with salt and pepper and then eat it like that. So basically what you said but without the dressing. We do tomatoes and cucs and onions like that too altogether.


----------



## Nibbles96

Haha, I love food threads! xD I have some really spicy mosticholli(I know I spelt that wrong ), lasagna, and garlic bread!! Yummy! ;D


----------



## BethM

Jen, I tried to make gyozas once, but the recipe I used turned out SO salty, they were awful! Now I just buy them!

Tonight we were supposed to go to my favorite Japanese place, for my birthday, but it didn't work out.

I'm on overtime at work still, so I didn't get out until 5:30. Jason then let me know that his mom had fallen at work today and broken her kneecap. :shock: So we went over to her place, and did a couple things for her, picked up meds, got her some groceries, moved a few things around so she'd be comfortable. We got to the restaurant right at 8pm, and the train was just ending. (The sushi bar is in the center, with a little train that runs around it. The chefs put small plates of stuff on it, and you just take what you want. At the end they just count your plates.) They were still open for dinner, but I wanted the sushi bar. 

Instead, we went to the Middle Eastern place. I had chicken biryani, with lentil soup to start (I could seriously live off that soup), and some falafel. I sort of wanted a piece of baklava, but they were out of pistacio, so I skipped it.

I think we're going to try for the sushi bar tomorrow!


----------



## BethM

*SunnyCait wrote: *


> LMAO Our cucumbers and onions is not much like that, basically we cut them up and put them in a vinigar solution with salt and pepper and then eat it like that. So basically what you said but without the dressing. We do tomatoes and cucs and onions like that too altogether.


Sounds really similar, just mine has mayo. Yours is probably healthier!


----------



## SunnyCait

Maybe! I get weirded out when mayo is added haha. It's a texture thing, though.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Jen, those gyoza sound great! Incidentally, when I was reading your post several hours ago, I was eating gyoza but they were from the frozen foods section. Really good anyway! I don't think it will work to try to loosen them from the pan before adding the water, they'll just get all torn up. That's why they're called pot stickers.

As for cucumbers and onions, I can't stand raw onions, but I tried making cucumbers with a mayo based sauce like Beth's. I didn't like it that much, I really prefer a recipe I often make that combines vinegar with water, sugar, salt and dill. It's so good with cucumbers.

Tonight I made a corn souffle, we had it with french bread and steamed broccoli in a lemon sauce. Yum.


----------



## BethM

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> As for cucumbers and onions, I can't stand raw onions, but I tried making cucumbers with a mayo based sauce like Beth's. I didn't like it that much, I really prefer a recipe I often make that combines vinegar with water, sugar, salt and dill. It's so good with cucumbers.



Maybe I should mention.....I don't use a whole lot of mayo in my cucumbers and onions. There's really only enough to turn the liquid white, and give it a more creamy mouth-feel. Equal parts mayo to vinegar is the most mayo I would use. There is not enough to make a thick dressing, it's still very liquid-y. I do still put a bit of sugar in.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Beth, I wasn't trying to insult your cukes and onions so I hope you don't interpret it that way ) If I recall, the recipe had approximately equal parts mayo and vinegar, and some spices and garlic. It wasn't bad or anything, but I just love cucumbers and vinegar. I like sour flavors and usually have cucumbers either drenched in some kind of vinegar with a little olive oil and a little salt, or in a marinade of sorts made from white vinegar, sugar, salt and dill. So good!

Anyway, last night for dinner we had fettuccine with pesto sauce and carrots with honey. When I cook carrots, I usually just peel them, chop them into chunks, and cook them in the microwave until they're soft, then add a tiny bit of butter, salt, and about a tablespoon of honey for 2 large servings. They're so good that way! I also like to toss them with olive oil, kosher salt and pepper, and roast them in the oven. Also delicious.

Tonight we had the leftover corn souffle and broccoli.


----------



## trailsend

I've been away for two months - and I cannot believe this thread is still here! It's great I'll have to catch up on what everyone has been eating. 

Because we've been on the road for two entire months camping, I was pretty excited to be home in my kitchen. So I've made french bread, oreo cookie truffles, and fresh Blueberry pie in the past two days. Last night we had Jamaican Jerk pork loin which was awesome... if you don't like spicy you wouldn't like that, but the marinade is awesome. We had that with some white rice cooked and then fried in a little veg oil, with fresh corn, jalapeno peppers and onions. Tonight I made Bacon burgers cooked in beer with grilled zucchini and yellow peppers. 


Tomorrow night we are going to have some of the halibut we caught in Alaska this summer, but I haven't decided how I'll make it yet So glad you guys have been keeping this thread alive!


----------



## BethM

Jason made a yummy vegetarian curry. Potatoes, celery, onions, and tofu chunks with garlic, in a curry sauce made with coconut milk and lots of green curry paste. Over white rice, of course.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

We've been having trouble going to bed at a normal time lately, and Paul read somewhere that if you don't eat for 16 hours before you regularly go to sleep, it will help reset your internal clock so you can go to bed on time. He decided to give it a try, just for the heck of it. I was going to make a PBJ or something for dinner since Paul wasn't eating, but he got hungry at about 11:30 so I made my favorite pizza dough recipe and we had an olive pizza with mozzarella and white cheddar. For some reason we don't normally have side dishes when we have pizza...


----------



## SnowyShiloh

I didn't get home from work until after midnight, so we had the leftover pizza from last night for dinner. I always plan to have leftovers on nights when I have to work really late!

When I lived in Washington, I used to make cinnamon rolls from scratch about once a month. My family and friends loved them and they were so good. For some reason, I haven't made cinnamon rolls a single time since Paul and I started dating- it's been 4 years! He loves cinnamon rolls as much as I do and has been asking me to make them all week, so I bought ingredients to make them after work. It's 4:30 in the morning and the cinnamon rolls are now in the fridge (of course, I wasn't actively working on them for that long!). In the morning, I'll take them out and let them rise for half an hour or so, bake them, and make cream cheese frosting to go on top. I took some photos of the little cinnamon rolls and will take a couple more after they've been baked! I don't think I've ever posted a photo of something I've made in this thread so I'm excited to share


----------



## SnowyShiloh

The cinnamon rolls turned out so well! Paul said they were the best he's ever had, but he may have been indulging me 

Here's a photo of right after I cut them up last night:







And after baking:











I made cream cheese frosting to go on top, but the cinnamon rolls were sweet and moist enough not to need the frosting. Paul put frosting on his anyway  I ended up with so much frosting that I set a little aside for the cinnamon rolls, then added cocoa powder to the rest. Yum chocolate frosting! I'm going to bake some cupcakes either tonight or tomorrow to use up the rest of the frosting, Paul can take them to work to share.


----------



## Pet_Bunny

At the request of NorthernAutumn, here is a fish dish that I had last Sunday. I have another Banquetthis Wednesday and going out againfor supper on Saturday.


----------



## NorthernAutumn

Ooooh **salivates**... What is the exact name of the dish? I've had something similar at a thai restaurant, I think?

Green onions or... what is the topping?
I absolutely LOVE your banquet photos! Looking forward to more this week


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*NorthernAutumn wrote: *


> Ooooh **salivates**... What is the exact name of the dish? I've had something similar at a thai restaurant, I think?


It's a steamed fish in oil and soya sauce. The green onions, ginger,and red peppers are for flavor.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Stan, I hope you post in the thread more often! I like seeing your food photos.

I made Tilapia Parmesan for dinner: 

http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Broiled-Tilapia-Parmesan/Detail.aspx

I made a rice pilaf and peas to go with it. Very yummy!


----------



## mouse_chalk

Stan, that fish dish looks like it lives in YUMSVILLE  What kind of fish is it? 

And do you know what- I noticed the soy sauce bottle in your picture- I always buy Kikkoman soy sauce, but for some reason it's disappeared from supermarkets over here recently  I ended up having to buy Blue Dragon brand instead, which isn't nearly as good...

I haven't cooked anything much at all recently, apart from more gyozas on Friday night to use up the rest of the dumpling wrappers. I steamed them in my steamer basket this time, and they didn't stick to the bottom at all 

Shiloh, those rolls look good too! Recipe?


----------



## hartleybun

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> Shiloh, those rolls look good too! Recipe?



:yeahthat:leaseplease:i guessing that you make one long roll then slice it up? 

Jen - can only get Amoy soy sauce round here for some reason.for the past couple of weeks the 'chinese' section of tesco has been a bitsparse - lack of soy sauce and the basic dried noodles too.am going to give lidl a try - there's a good one t'other side of exeter.


----------



## mouse_chalk

*hartleybun wrote:*


> Jen - can only get Amoy soy sauce round here for some reason.for the past couple of weeks the 'chinese' section of tesco has been a bitsparse - lack of soy sauce and the basic dried noodles too.am going to give lidl a try - there's a good one t'other side of exeter.


We have a chinese supermarket near here- right behind our local Tesco, which I keep meaning to go to and get stuff, but it closes at 6pm so I can never get down there because Steve's always working! I did go there the other week to get lemongrass, dumpling wrappers and choi sum but totally forgot soy sauce...

Not sure what to cook for dinner tonight. I bought a new cookbook the other week- Rick Stein's Far Eastern Odyssey, that goes with his new TV series, and I LOVE it. I literally can't decide which dish to make first. There are some ingredients that I don't have though so I'd need to source them first, but I just keep reading the book and looking at all the yummy recipes. The TV series is brilliant too!


----------



## BethM

When we were grocery shopping yesterday, Jason saw that family packs of sirloin were on sale, so we picked up one of those. There were two large steaks in the package, so I trimmed both of them and packaged one for the freezer.

Jason grilled the other steak, along with some yellow and zucchini squashes. I also made some white rice, to which I added a bit of butter and some chopped cilantro. 

Jason just ate steak and rice; I cut my steak into two pieces, saving one for lunch tomorrow, and had it with rice and squash. Yum!


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*BethM wrote: *


> Jason just ate steak and rice; I cut my steak into two pieces, saving one for lunch tomorrow, and had it with rice and squash. Yum!



Guess what I had tonight! 






T-Bone Steak, BBQ sauce, on rice with peas.


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> What kind of fish is it?
> 
> And do you know what- I noticed the soy sauce bottle in your picture- I always buy Kikkoman soy sauce,


I think it is a fresh water perch that is common in our area.

We have Amoy soy sauce at the moment. It isone of thefamous and popular brands in Hong Kong.


----------



## WonderWoman

chicken and rice w00t


----------



## SunnyCait

I have nooooo idea... I think it was spaghetti? Today was such a blur I remember nothing, haha!


----------



## hartleybun

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> We have a chinese supermarket near here- right behind our local Tesco, which I keep meaning to go to and get stuff, but it closes at 6pm so I can never get down there because Steve's always working! I did go there the other week to get lemongrass, dumpling wrappers and choi sum but totally forgot soy sauce...


:tantrum::bawl: not that im jealous or anything.....

am also loving rick stein's new series. chris and alex love hot spicy food and are dropping elephant sized hints. will have to have a look the book to see how difficult it is to get the ingredients.


----------



## mouse_chalk

*hartleybun wrote: *


> *mouse_chalk wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have a chinese supermarket near here- right behind our local Tesco, which I keep meaning to go to and get stuff, but it closes at 6pm so I can never get down there because Steve's always working! I did go there the other week to get lemongrass, dumpling wrappers and choi sum but totally forgot soy sauce...
> 
> 
> 
> :tantrum::bawl: not that im jealous or anything.....
> 
> am also loving rick stein's new series. chris and alex love hot spicy food and are dropping elephant sized hints. will have to have a look the book to see how difficult it is to get the ingredients.
Click to expand...


Ah, well, in the back of the book is a list of online stores that stock all of the stuff he uses in the book! I'll grab it now and find the places- been meaning to look up some things myself as well...


----------



## mouse_chalk

Here we go:

http://www.theasiancookshop.co.uk/index.asp


http://www.thai-food-online.co.uk/


http://www.natco-online.com

http://www.wingyipstore.com

http://www.spicesofindia.co.uk

http://www.thespicespecialist.com

http://www.seasonedpioneers.co.uk

http://www.herbies.com.au


http://www.enticefoods.com


----------



## SnowyShiloh

I made tuna casserole last night. Didn't follow a recipe, just made it up as I went It turned out deliciously and is better than the typical casserole made with canned soup, but was still really quick and easy to make.

The recipe is as follows: Boil 8 ounces egg noodles. While the noodles are cooking, melt 1/4 cup butter in a small sauce pan. Whisk in 1/4 cup flour. Let it cook for a couple minutes, stirring constantly. Slowly whisk in 2 cups of milk, whisking until the sauce is completely smooth before adding more milk. Let it boil for a minute or so, stirring all the while. Remove from heat and add 1 cup sour cream when it stops boiling. Add salt and pepper to taste, and fresh parsley. By now, the noodles should be done, so add 2 cups frozen peas to the noodle water so they'll thaw, then drain the noodles and peas. Return to the pot and stir in the sauce. Add 1 can of drained tuna and a small can of drained mushrooms (the store was out of fresh mushrooms completely!). Pour half into a greased 8 by 8 inch casserole dish and sprinkle parmesan or sharp cheddar cheese on top. Add the rest of the noodle mixture and sprinkle on some more cheese. Bake in a 350 oven for 20 minutes. Makes 6 servings. Hooray!

It isn't the leanest meal ever what with the butter, cheese and sour cream, but we're going to be out of town for a week and I needed to use the cheese and sour cream since they would have been bad by the time we got home. Next time I make it, I'll leave out the cheese and make the sauce without the butter, possibly using some chicken broth instead of some of the milk. Sauteed onions and mushrooms would be a nice addition too.


----------



## BethM

I made spaghetti tonight. I used sauce from a jar, but added ground beef, chopped garlic, chopped mushrooms, half a diced onion, a chopped homegrown tomato, and some fresh basil. With all the stuff I added, I could have made it from scratch!

Had a small salad with it, and some French bread. I mixed some butter with some finely chopped fresh basil, and spread it over the bread before toasting it.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Mmm, I love spaghetti for dinner. Sometimes I make sauce from scratch, sometimes we just have the jar of sauce over pasta, and sometimes I like to saute mushrooms and chicken sausage then simmer the sauce with it for a while. Spaghetti is always delicious! Your basil butter sounds good too. I usually just mix margarine with a little pepper, garlic powder and oregano. It's hard to mess up garlic bread.

Tonight I made this recipe, Baked Tofu Bites: http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Baked-Tofu-Bites/Detail.aspx

I subbed honey for the maple syrup and left out the liquid smoke. It turned out quite well and I'll make it again. We had steamed rice and steamed broccoli and carrots with it.


----------



## hartleybun

JEN - thanks for the links:biggrin2: im sure i can get things locally if i try - pounding pavements probably:rollseyes exeter is diverse enough! most likely i've never looked properly and have walked right past them. will have a look at the book when i traipse round tesco later -better check it out in case it's tooooo exotic for the men in my life 

honestly i dont know who are fussier - family or buns

hope you're over the food poisoning!


----------



## irishlops

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> *BethM wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Jason just ate steak and rice; I cut my steak into two pieces, saving one for lunch tomorrow, and had it with rice and squash. Yum!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess what I had tonight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T-Bone Steak, BBQ sauce, on rice with peas.
Click to expand...

mmmmhhhh.....that looks lovely!


----------



## mouse_chalk

*hartleybun wrote: *


> JEN - thanks for the links:biggrin2: im sure i can get things locally if i try - pounding pavements probably:rollseyes exeter is diverse enough! most likely i've never looked properly and have walked right past them. will have a look at the book when i traipse round tesco later -better check it out in case it's tooooo exotic for the men in my life
> 
> honestly i dont know who are fussier - family or buns
> 
> hope you're over the food poisoning!


Lol! I reccommend, that you have a good look at the book (in fact, I can't reccommend enough that you buy it! Even if you never cook a recipe from it, it's still a brilliant read- I LOVE Rick Stein and could listen to him for days on end lol), that you decide which recipes you want to make, and what ingredients you'll need and shop accordingly. I tried to do a general shop to cover myself for several recipes, and instead realised that I didn't have all the ingredients for even one thing lol! I did make a sort of version of on of the Thai recipes for beef, pak choi etc though. Very yummy. I think if you don't want it so hot, just leave out some of the chilli. I personally like it quite spicy.


Tonight I just made up a recipe! I made a paste out of lemongrass (2 stalks), garlic, 2 shallots, ginger, green chillies, turmeric (dried- can't find fresh ANYWHERE!), and a touch of groundnut oil and water. Fried that for a few minutes, added some sliced chicken breast, and then coconut milk. After about 5 minutes, added some fish sauce, soy sauce and a bit of brown sugar, and then a few minutes later added sliced spring onions and lots of pak choi/bok choi and choi sum, and cooked it for a bit until the pak choi was cooked. Then I added some freshly chopped red chilli, and served it on top of some cooked egg noodles. 

No idea about it's authenticity, or anything, but it was yummy! And very easy to make, once I'd made the paste, which I imagine would keep in the fridge for a couple of days in a jar or something. It wasn't hot at all, despite the amount of chilli I'd used- think the coconut milk died it down nicely.

I really, really want to try and make 'Pho' one day. It's in the book, and I'm dying to try it. It will happen!


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Getting ready to go to another Banquet tonight. I was invited because they want me to take pictures of some dignitaries from China.


----------



## NorthernAutumn

OOh OOOH OOOOH!!!!
STAN!
I!
Need!
Pictures!
(as I eat soup in a can for supper  )


----------



## SunnyCait

Mmm pizza. :/ I am not a big fan, but we have a bunch of kids here tonight so it's just easier to have pizza.


----------



## BethM

I made some more spaghetti noodles and used up the leftover sauce from last night. 
I just adore spaghetti, but my problem is that I always eat too much of it. It's just too good.


----------



## JadeIcing

Appetizer Ultimate fondue lobster, shrimp etc.






Mine Parrot Bay Coconut Shrimp






Robs Shrimp Fetuccini Alfredo




I forgot to take a picture of desert.


----------



## BethM

The basil plants in my garden are going crazy, so yesterday I made my favorite pesto recipe, and had it on linguini. Some crusty Italian bread toasted with butter, and some sliced fresh mozzarella.

Tonight will be leftovers, though I might have less pasta, and make a veggie burger (mushroom flavor) and melt the mozzarella on top of it.

I actuallymade a double batch of the pesto, and only used half last night, so I'll probably be eating it the rest of the week, lol!


----------



## degrassi

How do you make your pesto? I was thinking of finding a recipe as my basil is also going crazy.


----------



## BethM

*degrassi wrote: *


> How do you make your pesto? I was thinking of finding a recipe as my basil is also going crazy.



This is my favorite pesto recipe:

2 TIGHTLY PACKED cups of basil leaves

1/2 cup olive oil

1/4 cup grated Parmesan cheese

1/4 cup pine nuts

2-3 cloves garlic, peeled

Just put it all in a food processor, and blend. You could add salt and/or pepper to taste, if you like. Stir into hot drained pasta.

This recipe makes a pesto that's more like a paste than a sauce. When it hits the sauce, the oil makes it mix in really well. It is very basil-y.


----------



## kirsterz09

tonight we had chinese ribs and chips, I had one of those activia yogurts for dessert


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Mmm I love pesto! I haven't posted in this thread for the past week or so because we were in Seattle. I did buy a gigantic container of pesto from our favorite Italian grocery store though. The 2 pound container cost $12. We love pesto so I'm quite pleased to have it!

While we were in Seattle, we went out to eat or had leftovers every night! For dinner when we got home on Friday, we had a yummy Indian curry from a pouch that we bought at Trader Joe's down in Washington (we got all 7 varieties to take home and eat over the next few months), steamed rice, and steamed broccoli and cauliflower. Saturday night, we went to our favorite Mexican restaurant to celebrate my last day of work! Last night, I made the baked tofu recipe again that I first made a couple weeks ago, had it with more steamed rice and more steamed broccoli (broccoli is Paul's favorite). Tonight I had lots to do and we ended up having hot dogs and beets. Kind of weird but whatever.

Paul and I are trying to eat healthier. Most of the stuff I cook is fairly healthy, but we're going to focus on eating more veggies and less of the main course. So like half the plate will be veggies, 1/4 will be a grain like rice or pasta, and 1/4 whatever protein.


----------



## degrassi

Well I just finished making some pesto as I picked TONS of basil this morning. I made it with walnuts as I dont' have pinenuts and its super yummy! I made lots(fills a 1liter container!) and i'm going to freeze some. Tomorrow i'm going to make pesto pasta and chicken for dinner. Can't wait!

Tonight we are having company over. We are having T bone steaks, baked potatoes, carrots and beans, sauted mushrooms and ceasar salad. Oh and for an appetizer we are haivng my pesto on toasted french bread. Delicious!


----------



## SnowyShiloh

No ones posted in here for a week! Don't let the thread die!

Sunday we went to a Mexican themed potluck and brought a giant pan of enchiladas. Had the leftovers for the next 2 nights. The recipe is one of our favorites though so no complaints!

If anyone wants to make the enchiladas, they're embarrassingly easy and not remotely authentic. My family's been making the recipe for decades though.

Sour Cream Enchiladas

1.5 pounds ground turkey
big can of sliced olives
7 oz and 4 oz can chopped green chiles (can add some jalapenos too)
2 cans cream of chicken soup
16 ounces sour cream
about half a pound of shredded cheese
salt and pepper to taste
8 flour tortillas
sliced green onions
chopped tomatoes

Saute the ground turkey on the stove. Mix together the chiles, soup, half the olives, and sour cream. Add salt and pepper to taste. Mix half of the sauce in with the cooked turkey. Spoon 1/8 of the mixture in each tortilla with a bit of cheese, roll up and place in a greased 9 by 13 pan. Pour the rest of the sauce over top and spread to cover. Bake, covered with foil, for about half an hour in a 350 oven. Remove foil and sprinkle with more cheese, the rest of the olives, the sliced green onions and the tomatoes. Return to oven until cheese is melted.

I'm thinking of making this recipe for dinner tomorrow since I happen to have all of the ingredients already:

http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Orange-Beef-Style-Tofu-Stir-Fry/Detail.aspx


----------



## trailsend

Shiloh those sound yummy! 

I've been super busy canning, watermelon jelly, watermelon rind pickles, bread &butter pickles, dills, tomato sauce, peaches... etc. I have found time to make some good meals this week. I made Zucchini fritters which were delish, will find the recipe again if anyone wants it - I got it online. 

Last night I tried to make roasted butternut squash Galette's (like a tart) but didn't make it - I got the dough done and part of the filling but then spent an house herding sheep so we had a quick chicken/rice dinner instead. But I am going to make them tonight along with some roasted asparagus or something.... will let you know how they turn out!


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Donna, I have never had watermelon jelly before! Never even thought of it. How do you make it and what does it taste like? How did your galette turn out?

I ended up making the Orange Tofu recipe. I used too much corn starch on the tofu slices so the outside got really hard and we had to break through the "armor". I thought the orange sauce was delicious, but Paul thought it was too orangey. I should have known to expect that since he's not a big fan of lemon or lime in savory foods either (though he loves lemon meringue pie, we're actually having one at our wedding!). He was really hungry though so ate it all anyway.

I have no idea what I'm going to make tomorrow, we might just have baked potatoes and steamed veggies!


----------



## degrassi

I'd be interested in the zuchini fritter recipe as we have TONS of zuchini from the garden.

Also I'd like to hear your dill pickle recipe. Today was my first attempt at canning/making pickles. It went easier then I thought and didn't take very long. The hard part is now waiting for the pickles to be ready to eat and see if they turned out. I"m a pickle addict.

Tomorrow i'm going to attempt Pickled beets. Any recipes for those?


Tonight i'm making kung pao chicken & veggies over brown rice for supper. Although it might be more of a afternoon supper, as I'm starving now and its only 3pm.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

I can't think what to have for dinner! It's a little after 6, Paul will be home in an hour and I have a headache. Any ideas?


----------



## degrassi

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> I can't think what to have for dinner! It's a little after 6, Paul will be home in an hour and I have a headache. Any ideas?


What kind of stuff do you have handy? The meal we always have on those kind of days is just spaghetti. Fast, easy and we always have noodles and sauce on hand.


----------



## Bunnymom,K

I grilled salmon filets tonight and made baked potatoes and cheesy green beans. We eat a lot of fish because it's about the only meat my oldest daughter will eat.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Spaghetti is always a good choice! We had spaghetti bolognese 3 times last week though (leftovers). I do have some pesto in the freezer though, so perhaps pasta with pesto and then some sort of veggie.

Oh and I want what you had, that sounds amazing!


----------



## SnowyShiloh

We ended up having a really good dinner! First we went to Sam's Club to buy meat, then I spent a long time cleaning, cutting up, bagging, and labeling the 12 pounds of meat to go in the freezer. Over in the meat section of Sam's Club, they had several different kinds of entrees that were made there in the store and all you have to do is bake them. We bought the gourmet macaroni and cheese one, which ended up being AMAZING. Also had steamed broccoli and chicken breasts. Yummy.


----------



## kirbyultra

Nutrisystem dinner


----------



## kirbyultra

Actually now that I've read about 20 pages of this thread I think I'm going to skip the Ntrisystem dinner and go to Yoshinoya - Japanese rice and meat place. It's a chain restaurant in Japan but I think there's only a few in the states. It's not nearly as good as the ones in Japan.  But it's still better than Nutrisystem. Ugh!


----------



## irishbunny

I went to Hillbillys, it was gorgeus!


----------



## kirbyultra

I am still undecided about how to feel about it but I ended up doing what I'm not supposed to do and added in eggs to this dinner. I can add vegetables usually but no extra carbs and I think the eggs kind of overdo it.

So here it is... eggs scrambled with onion and corn, sauteed bok choy, and Nutrisystem teriyaki beef with noodles.:rollseyes







At least I didn't splurge on Yoshinoya I guess... :tears2::nonono:


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Helen, how is the Nutrisystem food? Do you miss not cooking?

I made pork chile verde in the crock pot for dinner. It turned out pretty well, but was so liquidy that I had to simmer it on the stove for about 20-30 minutes to cook off the excess liquid! Kind of defeats the purpose of using a crock pot. We had the chile verde in tortillas and it was yummy


----------



## kirbyultra

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Helen, how is the Nutrisystem food? Do you miss not cooking?
> 
> I made pork chile verde in the crock pot for dinner. It turned out pretty well, but was so liquidy that I had to simmer it on the stove for about 20-30 minutes to cook off the excess liquid! Kind of defeats the purpose of using a crock pot. We had the chile verde in tortillas and it was yummy



The nutrisystem food is kind of tricky. Some of it is tolerable, some is good, some are questionable, and some are downright inedible. I just had a black bean tortilla soup which you'd think would be tasty by the name but it was bland, starchy, and goopy. I had to throw a 1/4 teaspoon of pepper flakes in there just to make it taste like something. The "just-add-water-insta-egg" thing for breakfast is too scary for me to even try. I find a lot of the spicy/mexican tasting type of meals on Nutrisystem do not make the cut at all for me. Most of the American/Asian fare is actually ok.

I don't really miss not cooking dinner on weeknights actually. Dinner is literally done in 1 minute in the microwave and I'm ok with that. Some days I'll really have a hankering for something comforting though. I can still cook on weekends ifI feel like it 

Chile verde sounds yummy... opposite of my black bean tortilla soup


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Helen, how long have you been doing the Nutrisystem thing? Have you met with much success? I was looking at the different meals on their web site.

The chile verde really is pretty healthy, it's salsa verde (made with tomatillos instead of red tomatoes), chipotle salsa, lime juice, onion, garlic, and cubed pork loin chops, which are very lean. No oil or anything.

We had friends over tonight and we grilled outside. As usual, I made a ton of food and we have lots of leftovers! We had tortilla chips with salsa and hummus, cucumber and tomato salad with balsamic vinagrette, potato salad (potatoes, eggs, red bell pepper, green onion, mayo, sour cream), steaks and chicken breasts. The friends brought some veggies and some ham and we made ham-veggie kebabs too, which actually turned out amazingly even though there was no seasoning or marinade or even salt on them. I think our charcoal grill made them taste good. For dessert, we made Rice Krispie Treats but used Fruity Pebbles cereal. One of our friends has a huge gluten allergy so I had to make sure nothing had gluten. All in all, everything turned out very well and we had a fun night!

Here are the recipes for the marinades.
Steak (this is my favorite marinade ever, it's amazing):
http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Grilled-Delmonico-Steaks/Detail.aspx

Chicken (you really could taste the tequila, lime and garlic! Didn't use the liquid smoke though):
http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Smokey-Tequila-Lime-Marinade/Detail.aspx

Incidentally, I now have 1 1/2 leftover steaks and 4 leftover chicken breasts! Does anyone have ideas for what to do with them? I've never had so much meat in the fridge at once!


----------



## SunnyCait

Oh yay! We have a bottle of Jose I can't see us getting to the bottom of too soon. That chicken marinade looks AWESOME.


----------



## cheryl

Finished work at 6pm this evening,so i was tired when i got home and didn't really feel like cooking tea,but had to go to the supermarket,didn't feel like going there either but had to...to get some ham and some salad for my lunch tomorrow for work.....so i grabbed a hot roast chicken for tea,just something simple tonight roast chicken,brown onion gravy and salad...mmm..mmm.


----------



## slavetoabunny

We had friends over for dinner last night and had......crab ragoons and blue brie cheese/crackers for hourdevours, butterflied leg of lamb, grilled shrimp, lobster tails, twice-baked potatoes, corn on the cob, crusty rolls, and carrot cake for dessert.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Wow, Patti! Lots of food! How many people did you have over? I like having guests because I usually cook things I wouldn't usually make. Or when it's not snowy (5 months of the year), I like to grill... We've grilled with just the two of us a couple of times, but I prefer doing it when we have guests. I guess because I think it's fun!

Anyway, I made this Steak and Ale pie for dinner tonight: 

http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Steak-and-Ale-Pie-with-Mushrooms/Detail.aspx

I used the leftover steak from last night. I only used half the beer, added a cup of water and a beef bouillon cube, a little more flour, and a teaspoon of browning sauce instead of Worcestershire sauce. I'm convinced that browning sauce somehow makes a difference because the best stew I've ever made had browning sauce, and this pie turned out so well! Paul said it was "somewhere between awesome and amazing."


----------



## degrassi

Tonight I made pan fried cod(cod just dusted with flour and herbs/spices), Steamed broccoli and pea pods, and mexican rice. 

It was all really yummy except the rice was too spicy for some people. I had to use salsa instead of crushed tomatoes. I thought it was perfect but I like spicy things.


----------



## kirbyultra

Shiloh, 
NS is pretty good. I am taking it slow and easy in exchange for a little more flexibility at dinner. Lost a few pounds after a month 

I had my teriyaki beef nutrisystem dinner with a cut up tomato salad, and string beans cooked Malaysian style (lots of garlic, onion and dried shrimp and pepper flakes fried together).


----------



## slavetoabunny

Mmmmmm......the salsa in the rice sounds yum. Ive started adding salsa to my baked potato. Very good!

Shiloh: there were only 5 of us. Tonight I snacked on leftover lobster tail and shrimp dipped in garlic mayo.


----------



## GoinBackToCali

I had a delicious meal..

NOT..

http://www2.kelloggs.com/Product/ProductDetail.aspx?product=17512


----------



## degrassi

Tonight I made pizzas. Home made crust, ham, red peppers and mushrooms. Then I used soy cheese instead of regular cheese. I was a little worried about how it would taste with the soy cheese but it was really good. Tasted like normal, except needed a little salt. 

Tomorrow i'm going to make some pizza pockets to put in the freezer now that I know the soy cheese is ok.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Valerie, how is the soy cheese? Is the texture like processed cheese or real cheese? We had a weird dinner. A gigantic bowl of steamed broccoli, shared a can of chicken noodle soup, and the rest of the potato salad from Sunday.


----------



## degrassi

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Valerie, how is the soy cheese? Is the texture like processed cheese or real cheese? We had a weird dinner. A gigantic bowl of steamed broccoli, shared a can of chicken noodle soup, and the rest of the potato salad from Sunday.


The soy cheese is ok. It kind of tastes like "light" regular cheese, kind of rubbery and doesn't have much taste. It melts like regular cheese. 

I bought 3 flavours to taste: jalapeno jack, cheddar and mozzarella. The jalapeno jack has a weird flavour that I dont' really like. The cheddar taste ok and the mozzarella didn't have much flavour at all. 

I tested them plain with crackers, in some tacos and on the pizza. Plain on the crackers was ok but since they dont' have much taste it was just kind of rubbery. In the tacos I didn't like much. It was half melty and kind of gross. I ended up picking it out. On the pizza was good. I used the mozza and sprinkled a bit of cheddar on top. It melts just like cheese, except it didn't get brown like the regular cheese. I had to add a bit of salt and pepper to the pizza as it lacked that salty cheese flavour but other then that it was good. I"d make the pizzas again. 

I've also had soy cheese nachos at a friend's house. They were good too. 

I think the key is to use it either cold or melted. When its used in something like the tacos where its only half warmed it was rather gross.


----------



## irishbunny

Bacon and cabbage here today


----------



## BethM

Last night I just had a bundle of asparagus, which I roasted with a bit of olive oil and kosher salt. Then sprinkled with some Parmesan, and topped the whole thing with afried egg.

Tonight I'm going to make Portobello Mushroom Bisque. Might be my favorite soup of all time. Probably some salad on the side.


----------



## ILubMaBunbuns

I had noodles smothered in a cheesy buttery ranch dressing with garlic bread and some type of grilled meat and a HUGE glass of chocolate milk!

It was so good!


----------



## degrassi

For lunch I had a hot dog! Woot! 

Tonight I made stir fry. It had bok choy, broccoli, celery, bean sprouts, pea pods and moose meat instead of beef(my dad is a hunter so we eat lots of game meat). 

It was really good. I used this sweet soy sauce as the sauce and served it over noodles. Made enough for leftovers for lunch tomorrow.


----------



## BethM

Jason and I went out to Houlihan's. I had grilled salmon with asparagus and mashed potatoes. I just love salmon.
He had mushroom enchiladas. We split a creme brulee for dessert.


----------



## kirbyultra

I had three ears of corn for dinner with my husbun. We over did lunch and didn't feel like cooking dinner.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Last night we had pizza at a local pizza place. We got two medium pizzas: a tomato supreme and a jalapeno papa, and a pitcher of their home brewed root beer. The tomato supreme has pesto instead of tomato sauce and sliced tomatoes on top. The jalapeno papa has regular tomato sauce, with pepperoni, little cream cheese blobs, and sliced jalapenos. Both pizzas are/were delicious, we'll probably have the leftovers for dinner!


----------



## degrassi

Yesterday we had pizza, ordered from pizza 73. My dad went golfing with his friends and then invited everyone over for pizza. I"m on a "no dairy" diet but I caved and had the pizza too. It was deliscious!!! So far no reactions from eating the cheese so i'm happy. 

Since its sunday we always do a family dinner and my grandpa comes over. We are having roasted pork shoulder(its been cooking all day in the oven and smells fantastic!), mashed potatoes, Steamed garden carrots, and I made bruschetta for an appetizer, as all our garden tomatoes are ready. I also made a mixed berry crisp for dessert  

Only an hour left until dinner and i'm starving. The house smells so yummy!


----------



## BethM

Tonight was leftover mushroom bisque, with some toasted French bread and sliced brie on the side. And a bottle of white wine.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Tonight I made Cajun Pasta Fresca:

http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Cajun-Pasta-Fresca/Detail.aspx

I didn't use any salt (the cajun seasoning has salt), left out the mozzarella, used more garlic and added some of the tequila lime chicken breasts we grilled last week. It was really good! I'm definitely going to cook it again. Also had steamed broccoli and sliced cucumbers with red wine pomegranate vinegar.

Last night I made this bean salad:

http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Nicoise-Style-Tuna-Salad-With-White-Beans--Olives/Detail.aspx

I left out the onion, used cucumber instead of green beans, less olive oil and more lemon juice. It was good, but really good as leftovers for lunch today! Next time I'm going to add tomatoes.


----------



## hartleybun

yum! im currently cooking my way thru Caribbean Cooking Made Easy by Levi Roots, and enjoying every hot minute of it. actually im getting to know my way round chillis and can adjust the heat! it's one of the few cookbooks that has recipes that all of us enjoy:bunnydance: a big bonus is that all the ingredients are readily available from my local shops.


----------



## degrassi

Yesterday we had salmon burgers, french fries, and a veggie salad(broccoli, celery and red peppers cut up). We had just bought the salmon burgers and were testing them out. They were really good, we'll definitely be buying them again. 

Tonight I'm thinking of making a chicken&veggie red thai curry, served over brown rice. Thai curries are my fav as I LOVE coconut milk! Yum!


----------



## kirbyultra

*degrassi wrote: *


> Yesterday we had salmon burgers, french fries, and a veggie salad(broccoli, celery and red peppers cut up). We had just bought the salmon burgers and were testing them out. They were really good, we'll definitely be buying them again.
> 
> Tonight I'm thinking of making a chicken&veggie red thai curry, served over brown rice. Thai curries are my fav as I LOVE coconut milk! Yum!



Love Thai curry too! Very yummy. Hope your dinner is awesome!


----------



## BethM

Thai curry = Awesome!

Last night I wasn't feeling up to cooking much, so I did some "fancy" ramen noodles. I sliced some spinach finely, then sauteed it with a drizzle each of olive and sesame oil, plus about 4 cloves of chopped garlic. After the spinach was cooked, I removed it from the pan and scrambled one egg. I added thespinach and eggto the noodles, and sprinkled some sesame seeds on top.

I don't usually have dessert, but last night I had several figs, plus a few slices of Brie. My husband said my dinner and my dessert were on opposite ends of the socio-ecomomic spectrum. LOL!


----------



## kirbyultra

Beth, your ramen sounds so good....... I often trick myself into thinking that adding vegetables in ramen makes it "healthy" lol Sometimes it just really hits the spot. So hungry now... onder:


----------



## degrassi

Today I spent the day canning pickled beets. So, so many beets. I canned 15 pints and we still have enough to do another 15pints! I guess next year we'll only plant 1 row of beets instead of 2, lol. 

Along with all the canning I made some BBQ baked beans and threw in some leftover pork shoulder. I also made some more bruschetta.


----------



## BethM

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> Beth, your ramen sounds so good....... I often trick myself into thinking that adding vegetables in ramen makes it "healthy" lol Sometimes it just really hits the spot. So hungry now... onder:


Yeah, I eat WAY more ramen than I probably should. But I always put vegetables in it. So it's healthy, right? :biggrin2: 


I still had a half a pound of fresh spinach in the fridge, but I've already had ramen with spinach twice this week. So, I thinly sliced all the spinach, and sauteed it with many chopped garlic cloves in a splash of olive oil. Served along side Rice-a-Roni (whole grain variety), and a Morningstar Farms spicy black bean veggie-burger. (I prefer the Mushroom-Lover's burger, but Jason ate the last one earlier in the week, and left me his black bean one instead.)
Dessert is a couple slices of Australian Cheddar cheese.


----------



## Brandy456

St.Hubert Chicken, and one of their baked potats.
Not all that good, my mom makes it better, and 35$ cheaper.


----------



## JimD

spaghetti and meatballs....

it's midnight and i'm just getting to eat dinner...errr...breakfast?


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Mmm spaghetti! I like the meatball smiley face. Did you make the sauce and meatballs yourself?

I'm trying to use up some of the food from the pantry, so we shared a can of beef stew that we've had for about 2 1/2 years, a little leftover rice and steamed broccoli. We buy broccoli in 3 pound bags so whenever we buy it, we have it for dinner several nights in a row!


----------



## degrassi

We had hamburgers tonight with french fries. I also made a big pot of Borscht this afternoon since we still have tons of beets to use up. So we had that as an appetizer.


----------



## JimD

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Mmm spaghetti! I like the meatball smiley face. Did you make the sauce and meatballs yourself?



Actually the smiley face wasn't planned, but when I tuned the plate around... there it was!!:biggrin2:

We make our own meatballs and use Prego sauce.

I LOVE spaghetti and meatballs....good comfort food!


----------



## Pet_Bunny

I am having a large Quiznos Beef & Cheddar sub right now. I was too hungry to wait for lunch. 

Tonight I will be at another Banquet with the Lieutenant Governor Norman Kwong in attendance. There will be about 400 people there.


----------



## kirbyultra

I had Swedish meatballs and noodles (Nutrisystem dinner meal). It's one of my faves on NS but to be honest I think there was 1.5 meatballs in there. 
Nothing like your Italian meatballs, Jim


----------



## BethM

Jason wanted Chinese food, and it's his birthday today, so I took him to the nicest Chinese place in town. We usually only go there for dim sum, but this time we ordered off the menu!
We started with vegetable spring rolls, and some crispy zucchini (very lightly battered and fried, with a soy-ginger-garlic dipping sauce). I had Singapore rice noodles with shrimp. 

We got boba tea to go, I had honeydew.


----------



## degrassi

Yesterday my cousin and grandpa came over for sunday supper so we made a big ham, mashed potatoes(out of purple potatoes,lol), carrots and salad. Ham is one of my favorites. Salty goodness 

So today I made split pea soup for supper out of the ham bone. It was equally as yummy. I made a huge pot full so we are going to be eating it for the rest of the week. 

I"m also doing more canning tonight. Pickled cukes and carrots are what we are doing tonight. I think I have enough for maybe 8-10 jars. 

God I love pickles!!!!


----------



## BethM

I sliced at sauteed 3 leaves of kale, and had it with a veggie burger (Morningstar Farms Mushroom Lovers), and some Rice-a-Roni.
Jason had a veggie burger (regular flavor), rice, and a salad instead of the kale. 

Dessert was a scoop of Haagen Dazs Five, mint flavor.


----------



## kirbyultra

Beef Sukiyaki! Slices of beef, nappa cabbage, noodle soup base from the store, cubed broiled tofu, yam noodle, udon. MM!


----------



## SnowyShiloh

We had roasted mushrooms, zucchini and asparagus with steamed rice and the most amazing sauce ever! It was about 2 tablespoons butter, browned in a tiny pan, then about 2 tablespoons balsamic vinegar, 2 teaspoons soy sauce and 2 tablespoons light margarine. It was so good!


----------



## BethM

Yesterday was me and Jason's first anniversary, so we went out to somewhere nicer than we normally go. 
We went to Bristol, a seafood place. We started with a goat cheese bruschetta. Then I had Lobster Ravioli, which were in a creamy tomato sauce with lots of basil and toasted pine nuts over the whole thing.

I stole a little taste of Jason's dessert, Grand Marnier chocolate mousse, which was SO rich I could only eat one spoon of it. (He had no problem finishing the rest of it!)


----------



## kirbyultra

Today was husbun's bday. 

I made him Wagyu steak (it's like Kobe beef), string beans and baby spinach salad with portabello mushroom. Yum!


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Tonight Paul had leftover tuna casserole (he made the casserole a few days ago- he cooks about once a year and this was contribution until next year!) and I had a leftover half can of vegetarian chili and a small quesadilla. Fancy shmancy, eh?


----------



## SilverBirchRabbitry

Mom made Pea soup 
One of my favourites 
Especially when there is bits of ham


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Jackie, I love pea soup! I'm going to buy ingredients to make some in the crock pot next week. It's been below freezing here the past couple days and 8 months of snow is just around the corner. Might as well embrace it by making my favorite winter soup.

What do you put in your split pea soup? I've had it with ham but prefer mine without. When I was vegan, I actually had split pea soup for Thanksgiving and Christmas every year. I don't really have a recipe since it's so easy, just split peas, water (or chicken broth now that I eat meat again), potatoes, carrots, salt, pepper, and maybe rosemary and bay leaves. Maybe onion and garlic too. It's very flexible.


----------



## BethM

Mmmmmm. I love split pea soup! Working towards being vegetarian, so no more ham in it for me.
Since my husband won't go near split pea soup (or anything with peas in it), I make more lentil soup now. I recently made a version that tasted a lot like chili. Sauteed finely chopped carrots, celery, and onion until soft with garlic in a bit of olive oil. Added veggie broth and some dry green lentils, along with a can of diced tomatoes, with the juice from the tomatoes. Simmered until lentils were soft. The tomatoes and such really gave it a chili flavor.

Anyway.

I had to run a bunch of errands tonight, and was looking forward to an avocado and baconnaise sandwich. However, when I got home, Jason had made what he called "teriyaki." It was sauteed tofu chunks with carrots and cabbage. This is the second time he's made "teriyaki" that not only had no sauce, so the rice under it ended up dry, but it was very very very salty. It's almost like he just stirred some soy sauce into the cooked veggies. He used to make really yummy teriyaki, that had a delicious slightly-sweet, thick sauce, like, well, teriyaki. He claims he's cooking it exactly the same way as before, but I can attest that it is not the same. And also not appetizing. (Also, he used the really old carrots in the bottom of the fridge that I've been meaning to toss on the compost, and they were a bit bitter.)
I would have preferred the sandwich.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Beth, that teriyaki doesn't sound so good. Maybe you should watch him make it sometime in case he's substituting some ingredient. Does he have the recipe written down? Also, what is baconnaise? Bacon in mayo in a jar?

We had cheese ravioli with a bit of pesto sauce, and chicken sauteed with Montreal Chicken Seasoning. We'd never tried that seasoning before but it's really good. Also, whole chickens were on sale at the grocery store for 77 cents a pound, so I bought the biggest one they had, boiled it, and picked apart the meat. I'm going to make chicken and dumplings with some of the meat and the chicken stock from cooking it tomorrow night. We love chicken and dumplings but I only make it twice a year or so.


----------



## BethM

Baconnaise is a sort of mayo-bacon flavored spread. It's made by the people who make Bacon Salt, which I absolutely love. More info: http://www.jdfoods.net/products/baconnaise.php

Bacon Salt is vegan, Baconnaise is vegetarian, so I'll probably be using a lot of it once I stop eating meat! I like to sprinkle Bacon Salt on plain rice, or salad, or mashed potatoes. I like Baconnaise on any sandwich that would taste good with bacon on it. So much easier!!

Yeah, the teriyaki stuff was not good at all. I only ate it because he seemed so proud that he'd cooked me dinner. (Though he'd already eaten by the time I got home, and the food had to be reheated. Also, he still didn't wash the dishes. :X) He claims there must be something wrong witht the bottle of teriyaki sauce, but if that were true, I'm not sure why he hasn't thrown it out and gotten a new bottle. It's not that expensive!


----------



## BethM

Jason also has an annoying habit of cutting his tofu into giant cubes, he gets maybe 16 or 18 pieces per block. Then, he complains about the tofu's texture and bland flavor.

When I put tofu into something, I cut into very small pieces, maybe 1/2" cubes. Which reduces the texture problem (though I like the squishy texture), and gives more surface area for a sauce to coat. 

Jason is, apparantly, unable to connect the facts that he likes the tofu when I make it in small cubes, but doesn't like it when he makes it in large cubes, and adjust his methods accordingly. Or, he might be doing it on purpose as a complaint about eating tofu. Also, when he makes curries or something, there's very little in the way of sauce, so there's not much to flavor the rice, and the whole dish turns out a bit bland. I know he's trying to help, but his cooking is awful and I kinda wish he'd just not do it. He also asks my opinion when he cooks, the acts hurt if I don't really like it. I always want an honest opinion when *I* make something, and don't mind hearing if it's not that good, so I refuse to lie and say I like somthing that's not good.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Beth, maybe you should toss the bottle of teriyaki sauce yourself and buy a different brand? I love teriyaki too but Jason's sounds pretty lackluster. Also, I use tofu for all stir fries, teriyaki, fried rice, etc. We really like tofu. I have to admit that I usually cut it into bigger cubes like Jason does, but I always make plenty of sauce so it has lots of flavor and we enjoy the flavor and texture of tofu so big pieces are good. Maybe it's because I only buy the refrigerated Azumaya brand, from what I've heard it's one of the better quality tofus you can buy in the US.

I made an oven pancake recipe that I've been wanting to try for months this morning since I had the day off and all the ingredients! This recipe: http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Maple-Bacon-Pancake/Detail.aspx

I have to say that Maple Bacon Pancake is now one of my favorite breakfasts. Or dinners. Or for any time a great big pancake is appropriate. I had to use shredded Mexican style cheese (a blend of cheddar, monterey jack and a couple others) so I put the cheese on top rather than inside since it's really mild cheese, and I made my own baking mix since I don't ever buy Bisquick or whatever. I also added about 2 tablespoons of vegetable oil because there wouldn't be any fat from the cheese in the batter. I tweak pretty much every recipe I make!

Anyway, it turned out soooo good. I'm still thinking about it. The pancake itself had great flavor. It would have been great by itself with a little more syrup on top, but the cheese and bacon made it even better. I have about 3/4 of it in the fridge still so we'll see how it tastes as leftovers! I hope Paul likes it since I'm going to be making it on a regular basis now!


----------



## BethM

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Beth, maybe you should toss the bottle of teriyaki sauce yourself and buy a different brand? I love teriyaki too but Jason's sounds pretty lackluster. Also, I use tofu for all stir fries, teriyaki, fried rice, etc. We really like tofu. I have to admit that I usually cut it into bigger cubes like Jason does, but I always make plenty of sauce so it has lots of flavor and we enjoy the flavor and texture of tofu so big pieces are good. Maybe it's because I only buy the refrigerated Azumaya brand, from what I've heard it's one of the better quality tofus you can buy in the US.


Yeah, I might have to toss the stuff myself. I think he's just making it wrong. I believe he used to mix the bottled stuff with water and sugar, then simmer until thickened. Now, I've seen him just pour the bottled stuff right into the pan, and barely heat it. I know he's doing it differently, but he insists he's making it the same way as before. I may try the Azumaya tofu, and see if he likes it better. I usually buy the MoriNu brand, in the little carton. I really like the smoothness of that one, and it's really inexpensive at Whole Foods. 

Tonight was "Taco Bell Friday." My menu choices are limited now, but I had the 7 Layer Burrito, minus sour cream. The taco bell sour cream has gelatin in it, so I added my own at home. (Daisy brand sour cream is soooooo good! I could eat it out of the carton straight!)


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Beth, we used to buy fat free sour cream, but I compared the ingredients to those of Daisy sour cream and there's a huge difference. Fat free sour cream has like 20 ingredients and Daisy is only sour cream. I decided it may be healthier to eat the higher fat stuff without weird ingredients so now we buy Daisy. You're right, it is really good, and really thick! 

We like Azumaya better than Mori-Nu. Azumaya is only about $1.50 for a pound here in Alaska. It has more flavor and better texture than Mori-Nu. Last time I bought Mori-Nu, I got the extra firm variety and it completely broke apart into little bitty bits in my lo mein recipe. You couldn't even tell it was there!


----------



## BethM

I do have to be gentle with the Mori-Nu tofu to keep it from breaking apart. I do mainly use it in Mabo Tofu, so it's ok if it breaks apart. Jason will probably prefer the firmer brand, I'll pick some up next grocery trip.

I often choose a higher fat version of things, if they have fewer overall ingredients, and especially if there's not so many chemicals (or none at all). I make my own yogurt, because the more affordable store brands have so many unnecessary additives. I make it with whole milk, too. Yummy!


----------



## SnowyShiloh

I like making yogurt too! I don't do it all the time- I kind of go through phases of making it for a while and buying it for a while, but I eat yogurt just about every day. 

The chicken and dumplings turned out wonderfully. We just love them. I made the recipe up myself after making many other recipes and am pleased that it's so good. 

Paul's parents are coming up next week and I should have made the chicken and dumplings the since they aren't very adventurous eaters and really like chicken and dumplings, but oh well. Now I'm trying to think of something to cook for them! Any ideas for not very unusual (so nothing Asian or Indian or Greek), not spicy recipes? 

I'm planning on making this for breakfast one morning when they're here: http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/German-Baby/Detail.aspx and serving it with sauteed apples, powdered sugar, lemon juice, maple syrup and boysenberry syrup so they can pick what they want to go on top.


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Another Banquet last night, celebrating China's 60th Anniversary.



Tonight a Gala "Supporting Our Military" and a concert with Blue Rodeo.

Tomorrow invited to a BBQ.

Do I have a life?


----------



## hartleybun

(((((stan))))) looks a nice banquet. the wine that is on your table is one that we buy from our (well stocked) village shop. it's a small world!


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Paul and I went to a potluck this evening. I didn't know about it until we were at the grocery store last night so I got ingredients for recipes I know! The theme was comfort food. I made a 9 by 13 inch pan of apple crisp. I thought we'd have a lot left to take home, especially considering other people brought 2 kinds of brownies and a LOT of cheesecake. There wee only about 8-10 people there, but my apple crisp got all eaten and everyone said they really liked it. If anyone wants the recipe, it was 7 large chopped up apples (I used Gala, Granny Smith and Golden Delicious) mixed with 3/4 cup maple syrup, 3 tablespoons flour and a bit of cinnamon, the sprinkled with 1 cup brown sugar, 1 cup flour, 1 cup oats, 1/4 teaspoon baking soda, 1/4 teaspoon baking powder, 1/2 cup butter and then baked at 375 for about 35 minutes. Next time I'm going to try using cornstarch for the filling and less maple syrup. The recipe actually called for 1 1/3 cups maple syrup so I used half a cup less, but I think it would be fine with even less. Also it didn't taste like it was drenched in syrup, it just tasted great 

I also made Paul's favorite childhood dish for the potluck. Boiled egg noodles then fried in butter with lots of shrimp, salt, onion, parsley and garlic. Paul's mom always served tartar sauce with it so I made some of that too. I'd never made the noodles before and they were quite good, but it's hard not to like something with noodles and lots of butter!

Next month's potluck theme is Halloween (of course!) and I'm already trying to think what to make! I love potlucks because aside from being fun, I get to cook things I don't usually make )


----------



## pinksalamander

Some oven chips and a mini-pizza. Yes I am a real student now!


----------



## irishbunny

You all eat really nice exotic sounding dinners! Never heard of half of it!


----------



## BethM

Last night, we got Chinese take out. I had shrimp and broccoli; had the leftover for lunch today. 

Tonight I finally had my avocado-and-Baconnaise sandwich, on Pepperidge Farms German Dark Wheat bread. Salad on the side, mixed baby greens with grape tomatoes.


----------



## degrassi

We had roasted chicken last night with potatoes, corn on the cob, steamed garden carrots and a garden salad(lettuce, cukes, tomatoes w/ ranch)

Tonight I was supposed to make chicken soup from the chicken but I'm not feeling good, so I just had rye toast and everyone else had leftovers.


----------



## hartleybun

still eating our way thru 'caribbean cooking made easy' seem to be stuck on son's favourite prawn and potatoe curry


----------



## mouse_chalk

Aaah I haven't replied in this thread for ages!

I've not really been cooking anything exciting- random things seem to keep making me very ill at the moment so I've been scared to eat too much other than random salads- really good quality tomatoes sliced up with red onion and olive oil, salt and pepper and red wine vinegar seems to be agreeing with me at the moment, and it's sooo addictive! Either that or plain boiled white rice 

Saying that, we did go to Gourmet Burger Kitchen on Friday evening and have a yummy burger- which didn't make me ill- hurrah!

I might try a couple of new recipes this week while Steve is away in London and I'm bored..


----------



## degrassi

Tonight I made spaghetti squash with homemade spaghetti sauce over it. Also some leftover mexican brown rice, a few sauted mushrooms and a half a leftover pork chop. The spaghetti squash was really good but i over cooked it a bit as it was a bit too mushy, I like it crunchier.


----------



## BethM

Half a "baked" potato, with sour cream and Bacon Salt. Kale, sliced and sauteed in olive oil with garlic. And a chik'n patty.


----------



## kirbyultra

Beef teriyaki with noodles. (Nutrisystem) Oi.


----------



## cheryl

Last night for tea i hada ham,tomato,and cheese toasted sandwich...

hmm tonight for tea..i have no idea


----------



## trailsend

I haven't been able to reply in a while and I'm sorry to all whom asked me about recipes - I will catch up. We got 6 bushels of apples from one tree so I've been making cider to freeze, and apple sauce, apple butter, and jelly like crazy and I'm not even close to being done. I've been up till midnight trying to catch up - and after I've got a bunch of Hubbards, pumpkins, and other squash to cook up for freezing. It never ends.

We are having cottage pie with Guinness tonight - one of Gordon Ramsay's recipes. I just feel like comfort food and this is what says to comfort to me right now. Come to think of it, I've been craving a lot of comfort food, must be the time of year.

Will have to catch up with the thread and with any requests I've recieved and not answered yet.


----------



## hartleybun

had a break from our caribbean cooking by having spare ribs


----------



## BethM

We went out for Cajun food. We didn't get there until a bit late (7pm), so it was really busy. 

I had crawfish ettouffe. Unfortunately, it was not as good as normal. The crawfish didn't taste fresh (it wasn't _bad_, just not as fresh as normal), and it tasted as though the roux wasn't cooked long enough. (It tasted a bit flour-y, and the green onions tasted of wine.) It wasn't _terrible_, just not as good as it should have been.

Jason had blackened catfish, with cheesy grits, coleslaw, and dirty rice.

We also had deep fried pickles and sweet corn hushpuppies with spicy sauce to start.

I think that, in the future, we will stick to going there at lunch, or make sure to get there before the dinner rush starts. The food there is usually excellent.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Beth, sorry to hear the etoufee wasn't great, but those menu items sound wonderful! I wish we had a Cajun restaurant up here.

Let's see... Last night Paul's parents got here, they'll be here for the weekend. We had a very fun dinner. There isn't an Arby's up here, and Arby's is probably our fast food place of choice (I know a lot of people hate Arby's, but we like it!). His parents stopped at Arby's on their way out of town and bought roast beef sandwiches, with the buns and meat separate and put them in the cooler. They surprised us with Arby's sandwiches on toasted buns with curly fries (they fried them of course, 8 hour old fries would be icky), salad and pudding for dessert. They even brought Arby's sauce and napkins and the little paper things that go on the tray. It was definitely the most memorable Arby's meal I've had!

Tonight I cooked dinner for the four of us. I made what was essentially lasagna except used rotini noodles. I made the sauce recipe up myself using asiago-red pepper sausage and cremini mushrooms. I knew it would take a while to make so I also made a small dish of spinach artichoke dip to have while I was cooking. The 3 of them ate the whole thing!

Then tomorrow for breakfast I'm going to make us a yummy corned beef and potato casserole (it's become a new family tradition to make this casserole on Christmas morning but Paul's parents have never had it) and sauteed apples.


----------



## degrassi

Yesterday we had chicken breast done on the BBQ, steamed broccoli, sauted mushroom and couscous. The couscous was really good. I cooked it with chicken stock and then stirred in some sauted onion. Pretty good side dish and quick since it only takes 5 mins to cook it. 

Tonight we had moose stew. My dad is a hunter so we eat a lot of game meat. We make a yummy stew with moose, carrots, celery, green beans, mushrooms and tunip, served over potatoes. The house smelled soooooo good this afternoon while it cooked. We made a HUGE pot so we'll have leftovers for a week.


----------



## BethM

I made a veggie lasagna, with spinach and mushrooms. It turned out really good, and Jason said he liked it as much as a lasagna with meat in it. Yay!
I used about a pound of spinach, and a pound of mushrooms. I did half portabella mushrooms, and half cremini. I did a full pan, so we'll be having leftovers for dinner tomorrow, as well.


----------



## BethM

I made Nigella Lawson's Sweet Corn Chowder (just the soup, no tortilla chips), and these sauteed green beans.


----------



## kirbyultra

Beth, you cook so much excellent stuff! I'm so envious...and hungry...


----------



## degrassi

Today was a bit rushed so I just threw together some brown rice(added green onion to it), steamed up some broccoli and pan fried some Cod fillets. It was ok, nothing fancy. 

Yesterday I made a big pot of beef,vegetable and barley soup. I like to make a batch of soup each week as it makes for quick healthy lunches.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

That corn chowder sounds so good! I'm going to have to make it soon.

We've been having leftovers all week. I actually have enough food for leftovers all the way until Saturday!


----------



## BethM

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> That corn chowder sounds so good! I'm going to have to make it soon.


As written, the recipe is a bit bland. I recommend using a good quality frozen sweet corn, as it really showcases the corn flavor. It's also very light, so I try to serve it alongside something with a bit of fat, or I'll sometimes stir in just a small amount (1/2 cup) of heavy cream.
In the past, I will occasionally add a small jalapeno, to give it a little kick. I made it to recipe this time, but when I have the leftovers I will add some red pepper flakes before reheating.

If you don't like spicy, you could just add some salt and pepper, or any other spice you like with corn.


----------



## BethM

It was cool and rainy all day today, so I was in the mood for some hearty soup. I made a minestrone-inspired soup with stuff I found in my kitchen. 
A can of cannellini beans, a can of kidney beans, a can of diced tomatoes, went into a pot with two cans of vegetable stock. I added one carrot, diced, and simmered that while I prepped the rest of the veggies. Added a big handful of fresh green beans, cut into 1-inch pieces, and some dry thyme, basil, a bay leaf, and a pinch of sugar. After a few more minutes, I added a medium zucchini, chopped, and brought back to a boil. Added a cup of mini bowtie pasta, and boiled for 7 minutes. I then removed the bay leaf, and stirred in about two cups of finely chopped fresh spinach, and turned of the heat. 

I thought it turned out "pretty good," and Jason really liked it, so I will probably make it again. It was really flavorful, and hearty, awesome for such a dreary day. It was also really easy, and fast!


----------



## pinksalamander

I forgot to photograph it, but I had a bacon sarnie smothered in tommy sauce and a nice kippertie


----------



## trailsend

Last night we had corn chowder from Paula Deen's recipe - go to foodnetwork.com and then type in "Captain Jack's corn chowder." It's my fav corn chowder recipe but I do not use all the butter she calls for and I don't add it at the end like she says to lol. 
Tonight I'm making two dinners since the other half cannot eat poultry. He's having beef. I'm making chicken and dumplings from scratch, as well as roasted ambercup squash and blue potatoes. It's a miserable day here too so that calls for comfort food. Plus I've been working on apple jelly/sauce/butter/cider for a week now and I'm just about finished so I can cook something else! 

I made jam filled butter cookies as well, with chokecherry jelly we got in Montana. Because it is Thanksgiving here in Canada I'm going to do a big dinner on Sunday night - but I'll save the turkey for November. We'll celebrate the American Thanksgiving too - since hubby's family is American. I'm making lots of goodies though - Polish Kolaczki, which is a jam filled cookie as well, pumpkin pie with fresh pumpkin, and Apricot Rugelach which I usually save for Christmas, but I figure we might as well get it as many times as we can!


----------



## kirbyultra

Mmmm I love apricot rugelach! And chocolate rugelach 

I had lemon butter chicken and noodles - Nutrisystem dinner. It was ok for what it was. lol


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Left over pizza and a donut. Nutritious eh?


----------



## mouse_chalk

I made the most delicious chicken curry tonight! It was sooo easy, quick and very healthy too. From the same book that I cook most of my curries from.

I sliced up chicken breasts, and browned them in my le creuset casserole dish (Steve's mum gave it to us and I love it, but rarely use it because it's so heavy LOL). Meanwhile chopped up ginger and whizz it up in my mini-blender with some water to make a paste. Then you remove the browned chicken (the recipe says to use joints but it works really well with breast too) into a separate bowl, and fry 4-5 chopped garlic cloves (for 4 people, I used 3 for my 2-serving dish) in the hot oil. Add the ginger paste just before the garlic turns brown, along with a chopped whole green chilli (I used half), 1tsp of turmeric, 1/4 teaspoon cayenne pepper, 1tsp ground coriander, 2tsp ground cumin powder, 1tsp salt and a biiiig handful of chopped fresh coriander/cilantro. Then 2 tablespoons of fresh lemon juice (diet fail I know!), and 200ml of water. Cover it for about 20mins or until the water has been absorbed a bit- if it gets too dry, add a bit more water, or if it's too watery, cook it out with the lid off for a bit.

The best bit about this is there's no over or under-cooking- it can be ready whenever you like as long as the chicken's cooked. I added loads more coriander fresh when it was done and had it with spiced basmati rice- that I cooked in our brand new wedding present microwave! 

We had all our wedding presents delivered today and as well as the spaceship-come-microwave, we also got some amazingly good knives, including the best cook's knife EVER, some really nice wine glasses, a lovely old-fashioned mixing bowl and a pizza stone. I can't wait to do more cooking with them!

It was the first thing I've properly cooked in a while that wasn't a known recipe of mine to save time, or just an easy pasta dish. 


I've just noticed that this has been a really long post. I guess I'm just in a food kind of mood lol!


----------



## kirbyultra

Hmmm that sounds like a lovely curry. I bet if you used dark meat chicken it would be just divinely juicy. But the flavors sound lovely regardless!


----------



## mouse_chalk

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> Hmmm that sounds like a lovely curry. I bet if you used dark meat chicken it would be just divinely juicy. But the flavors sound lovely regardless!



It really, really was! It was lemony, and fresh, but quite spicy as well. I just loved the fact that other than a small amount of oil to brown the chicken, there was no fat in it whatsoever! I could eat it all again I think lol...

I never thought of it like that with the chicken- will definitely try it with thighs next time I think!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Mr. Nutrition here, left over pizza and french fries! I can almost hear my arteries clogging now.


----------



## kirbyultra

Broke my diet. Had half a small papa johns Hawaiian BBQ chicken pizza wih Italian robusto sauce. SO good. I was havin a really weird day. My cold is making my stomach all weird. Now I am exhausted, and goin to bed. I think I violated 28 diet rules in one meal.


----------



## BethM

I made the canned bean/fresh veggie/pasta soup that I made last week. I needed something easy, that would leave me with enough leftovers for lunch tomorrow and Friday.
I used more fresh veggies this time, and it was really good.


----------



## degrassi

We had BBQed smokies(sausages) in a bun, some french fries, and a garden salad. 

Yesterday we ordered Vietnamese food from my favorite local vietnamese restaurant. I tried the "Ribs in black bean stew". It was super yummy! It was more of a soup then what I would consider a stew. It had a fairly spicy black bean broth, rice noodles, bean sprouts, beef ribs and lots of green onions. I think I may have found my new favorite dish! 

My mom ordered my second favorite thing the "lemon grass chicken vermicelli bowl". Its lemon grass chicken served over rice noodles, bean sprouts and lettuce. You pour some nuoc cham(rice vinegar/fishsauce stuff) and mix it all together. So yummy! We seriously eat from there like once a week. The family that owns it is so sweet and nice. I was so happy when they opened, as we didn't have any good restaurants close by.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Valerie, the lemon grass vermicelli sounds amazing!

Tonight is the first night I've cooked in almost 2 weeks. Last week we were using up lots of leftovers, and I've had a bad cold this week so Paul was cooking. He fed us egg noodles with canned vegetarian chili one night, and steamed rice with an Indian curry packet from Trader Joe's another night. The other nights we had things like apple sauce, cottage cheese and brussels sprouts for dinne- weird, I know. 

Anyway, tonight I finally cooked dinner again. Nothing fancy. I cooked 5 slices of maple honey bacon in the skillet, removed the bacon, and cooked about 10 ounces of frozen shredded potatoes in the grease. Sprinkled with seasoned salt and cracked in 4 eggs. Stirred it up, let it set, sprinkled with the crumbled bacon and some white cheddar, then covered until the cheese melted. We put it in tortillas to make breakfast burritos and also had steamed broccoli. Half of the potato stuff is leftover for dinner tomorrow or Friday night.


----------



## JimD

Ackkkk!
Nobunny's been eating for a month?????:shock:

Tonight we had pasta with chicken and alfredo sauce.

We breaded and baked chicken cutlets, cut them up, added it to pasta (gemelli), and poured on the alfredo sauce.

Yum!

:biggrin2:


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Jim, you're my hero for bringing the thread back! I've been wanting to post in it but I haven't cooked anything noteworthy. Your dinner sounds amazing. Paul is geeking out at a friend's house tonight (playing computer games) so I'm having leftover pasta in pesto sauce. In fact, the microwave just beeped. I'm probably going to have tomatoes with pomegranate vinegar too.


----------



## cheryl

Just had a simple tea tonight.....southern chicken tenders with salad and french dressing....i will take some of that to work tomorrow as well for lunch.


----------



## degrassi

Yesterday I made healthy tuna noodle casserole. My mom is trying to loose weight so I'm in charge of cooking healthier meals. She has been craving tuna casserole but we aren't eating "white carbs" so regular pasta is a no no. 

I went out and bought whole wheat pasta(7g fiber per serving!), and mixed in lots of veggies(red peppers,celery,mushrooms,broccoli), a can of tuna and a can of mushroom soup. I left off the cheese topping and instead sprinkled a tiny bit of bread crumbs to give it a crispy topping. It was really good. I kind of missed the cheese topping but its worth reducing calories where I can. My mom loved it!

I also made sutffed mushrooms to go along with it. We had these big muchrooms in the fridge, so I chopped up the stems, mixed in some onion,celery,bread crumbs, and a bit of parmesan cheese. Moistened with a bit of chicken stock and stuffed it into the mushroom caps.


----------



## BethM

With the weather getting colder, and the time change, I haven't much felt like cooking. I've been eating whatever is easy and quick.

Last night was a can of Amy's Organic Vegetarian Chili.
Tonight was a noodle dinner-thing from Target. The Creamy Parmesan Porcini flavor, and I added some sliced button mushrooms that I sauteed. Served along with a bag of Garlic Caesar salad. 

Nothing spectacular.

I did have Tim Tams for dessert, though.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

I made roasted turkey legs, roasted carrots, and roasted potatoes. I've always wanted to buy turkey legs and finally did. A pack of 6 legs was only $4.50. I rubbed them with olive oil, kosher salt, pepper blend, parsley, sage, rosemary and thyme, and baked them along with potatoes and carrots that were also tossed in oil and herbs for about an hour and 10 minutes at 375 degrees. Everything turned out delicious! When I was growing up, my mom would make a dish with the same herbs except she used chicken breasts and red potatoes, no carrots. It was called Simon and Garfunkel Chicken and Potatoes

I realize it was kind of redundant to buy a bunch of turkey legs a week before Thanksgiving, but oh well. Paul likes dark meat much better than white meat and it's cheaper than buying chicken breasts. Even I think the turkey legs turned out better than the boneless, skinless chicken breasts my mom uses!


----------



## slavetoabunny

Last night I made the best cheeseburger quiche. Of course, I didn't eat the final product with the burger in it, but I tasted the sauce and cheese mixture before adding the meat and it was soooo good. It got rave reviews!

It was so quick and simple too.

1 lb. hamburger, browned and drained (I used elk burger)
1 pkg. Cheddar cheese, grated (I used 1/2 cheddar and 1/2 swiss)
1 c. mayonnaise
2 eggs
1 onion or bell pepper
Salt, pepper and garlic
1/2 c. milk
1 c. mushrooms
1 pie shell

Mix cheese, mayonnaise, eggs and onion together with mixer. Put in spices and mushrooms. Blend in hamburger and stir all together. Pour into pie shell and bake 30 minutes at 350 degrees.


----------



## trailsend

Patti - I just made your cheesburger quiche, except I added two more eggs. Otherwise did everything you said, I used more hamburger though that's why I added more eggs. 

I just had surgery this week and haven't had a decent meal in days because I'm not up to cooking. This recipe seemed quick and easy enough for me to try accomplishing tonight and it turned out so delish! Hubby liked it and cleaned his plate. Thanks so much for sharing, it was perfect timing for me!


----------



## slavetoabunny

*trailsend wrote: *


> Patti - I just made your cheesburger quiche, except I added two more eggs. Otherwise did everything you said, I used more hamburger though that's why I added more eggs.
> 
> I just had surgery this week and haven't had a decent meal in days because I'm not up to cooking. This recipe seemed quick and easy enough for me to try accomplishing tonight and it turned out so delish! Hubby liked it and cleaned his plate. Thanks so much for sharing, it was perfect timing for me!


I'm glad you enjoyed it. Hubby had me make it again tonight! Tonights version added chopped black olives. It added color, taste and texture!


----------



## JimD

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> parsley, sage, rosemary and thyme, ........





> It was called Simon and Garfunkel Chicken and Potatoes


:singing:


----------



## JimD

Tonight we had London Broil marinated in MrsD's special recipe, and smashed taters.


----------



## cheryl

Me and my older son Anthony hadindian currie last night...currie chicken...and chicken tikki currie....not sure what i'm gonna have tonight though....Jeremymy youngest sonhad KFC...he's fussy..he don't like spicey food.


----------



## BethM

Husband and I went to an Italian chain sort of restaurant called Buca di Beppo. Totally cheesy decor, but delicious food. (We had a coupon for $10 off a $30 purchase, which never hurts!) We took my MIL, too.

They serve "family style," where you get one thing but it comes on a big serving dish to share. 

Started with bruschetta. Then we had a spinach salad with warm balsamic viniagrette dressing, pecans, tomato wedges, and goat cheese. For our entree, we had oven-roasted salmon with pesto-cream sauce, sundried tomatoes, and toasted pine nuts. 

(They really didn't have a lot of pasta choices without meat. Other than basic fettucini alfredo or spaghetti with red sauce, and those are easy to make from scratch at home.)

On our way home, we stopped at a local custard place. I had a small "Sassmaster" concrete: vanilla frozen custard mixed with peaches, strawberries, and raspberries. It wasn't as sassy as I would have liked, but was good, nonetheless.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Beth, all that sounds so good! I've only been to Buca di Beppo once but I liked it. The ice cream sounds good too!

Last night we got pizza from Papa Murphy's. You bake the pizza at home in your own oven. We got a pizza with olives, mushrooms, pepperoni and beef, as well as cheesy bread (which we honestly love more than the pizza, it's so good!) and a cinnamon wheel (which is incredible). Had leftovers for lunch today and we have enough for dinner tomorrow too.


----------



## SunnyCait

I haven't cooked in like a week straight... I've either been sick or we've been up here at my sister's house. 

Tonight we ate at Applebee's... Good stuff!!!


----------



## myLoki

Eggs: over easy, Beans: refried, Tortillas: corn, Salsa: green


t.


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!!

Cooked last night. Made meatballs, chips, my special baked mushrooms, some spring rolls and samosas. My idea of an easy dinner  

Not sure what we're having tonight.

Anyone have a nice, easy, simple, yummy, fast (wow sounds impossible huh!) recipe for indian?


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Prisca, that's quite the variety! 

MyLoki, I want what you had for dinner. It sounds great. We're probably going to have leftover turkey legs and roasted veggies, plus broccoli or tomato salad. I'm considering making some biscuits too. Oh and I'm going to make fudge tonight using the best fudge recipe ever


----------



## trailsend

Tonight I am going to do a roast chicken... with sage and onion dressing if I can manage it. It's one of my favorites for Sunday. My other half can't eat chicken but thankfully there is lots of cheeseburger quiche leftover!  (thanks again Patti and too funny about your hubby wanting it again!) 

Everyone's meals sound really interesting. I'm looking forward to eating Thanksgiving dinner, just not cleaning up after the cooking!


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Donna, yeah, the timing of my roasted turkey legs, potatoes and carrots was a little off, considering Thanksgiving is in less than a week. Paul made cranberry sauce too! They sure are good turkey legs though and only cost 75 cents each so we'll buy them again. I ended up making biscuits to go with the meal, this recipe: 

http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/JPs-Big-Daddy-Biscuits/Detail.aspx

Usually I use Alton Brown's recipe, but decided to try that recipe since it's been in my recipe box for years. To my surprise, they turned out even better than Alton Brown's recipe! Paul said it was the best biscuit he'd ever had. So good! I'm now planning to make them to go with Thanksgiving dinner later this week.


----------



## myLoki

SnowyShiloh it was delicious! super easy too! I went to a wedding today and they had lasagna with garlic bread and salad for dinner. DELICIOUS!

t.


----------



## Elf Mommy

Tonight's dinner was Tilapia Provencale with herb garlic angel hair pasta and steamed broccoli


----------



## BethM

I had tons and tons of errands run, and chores around the house that had to get done today. So dinner was super-easy: I made a big thing of basmati rice, and opened two boxes of Tasty Bite. (It's a pre-made Indian-sort of thing, and surprisingly good for coming from a pouch.) Jason had Bombay Potatoes, and I had Spinach Saag with Paneer. I also had half a pack of brussels sprouts in the bottom of the fridge, so I sliced those up and sauteed them in a bit of butter until they just started to caramelize. Not really Indian, but they needed to be eaten.


----------



## cheryl

I'm having a hamburger for tea,it's cooking as i write this...the best thing is that i don't have to cook tonight..my son Anthony is cooking them....yay cause i just couldn't be stuffed cooking tonight


----------



## cheryl

Mmm...my hamburger was delicious..it's funny how food tasts better when you don't have to cook it yourself :biggrin2:


----------



## mouse_chalk

*cheryl wrote: *


> Mmm...my hamburger was delicious..it's funny how food tasts better when you don't have to cook it yourself :biggrin2:


I agree! Dinner was made for me last night for the first time in what must be years now! We weren't talking- had a big row on Saturday and didn't speak all night and all day yesterday, so he made me steak and potato wedges to try and break the ice. It was sirloin steak, and although wasn't rare like I usually prefer it, it was still a yummy piece of steak. And it worked too, because we're talking again lol! 

I've not made anything new much recently, just cooking the same things. I've been making my daal recipe a lot, and that chicken curry with coriander that I posted above as it's so healthy and easy.

Ooh, the other day I did make puy lentils- I chopped a stalk of celery, an onion, 3 cloves of garlic and a carrot really small, whilst I had 3 chopped slices of bacon cooking in a bit of olive oil until crispy. Added the veggies, and cooked for a few minutes. Then added 1 cup of puy lentils and about 4 cups of water, and a vegetable stock cube, and a teaspoon of redcurrant jelly. Cooked that all for about 1/2 hour until the lentils were soft and had it with sausages. So good, fairly healthy and so filling! The recipe is Tana Ramsay (Gordon Ramsay's wife) and it's really easy to do. The recipe also suggests to mix dijon mustard with creme fraiche and serve that with it, which I did but I don't think it's particularly necessary.

We have duck legs in the freezer although I can't remember why, so we're going to have the puy lentils with that some night this week. I'm SO proud that I have gotten Steve to eat lentils! Hurrah! The only thing I would do next time is maybe soak them in water for about 10 minutes, because they took a while to cook- much longer than the recipe says.


----------



## BethM

For some reason, we went out again tonight. 
We went to a new-ish place just down the street. We've been mocking it for awhile, as it's called Waxy O'Shea's, and proclaimed itself to be an Irish Pub. Most "Irish pubs" around here just serve icky bar food, and happen to have green beer on St. Patrick's Day. We got a coupon for it in the mail, though, so we decided to give it a try.

It turned out to be pretty good! I had fish and chips, two big battered cod fillets and a big mound of chips/fries. A little malt vinegar, it was delicious. (I could only eat half of it.) Jason had a boxty, which is a potato pancake wrapped around a filling- he had corned beef- and some cream sauce/gravy on it. I tasted the pancake with a bit of gravy, not too bad! They had $3 pints of stout or layered beers, so I had a Guiness and Jason had a Black and Tan.

It's close to home, reasonably priced, and the food is good. I think we'll be going there fairly often.


----------



## kirbyultra

Went out and I had Japanese soba noodle. I ate at the counter and around the corner from me was Lucy Liu having dinner with her friend. It didn't really look like her at first but I heard her say thanks to the bartender and I realized it was really her. She looks pretty in real life. I think she looks better without the loads of make up she has on film.


----------



## myLoki

lol I had a McRib! Yummy...

t.


----------



## cheryl

Well i made my favourite tonightchicken parmigiana with cauliflower and meltedcheese, fried tomatoes green beansand brown onion gravy...ohh delicious!.....i just hate thinking about cooking after coming home from work though...even though it is just for me and my two boys.


----------



## SunnyCait

Lucy Lui! You lucky! She is one of my favorites!

Last night we had oven baked chicken thighs, red potatoes and onions, green beans, a salad, and rolls. 

Then tonight we went out, haha! I just work way too much lately!! We went to a local sandwich place, and it was soooo good. They have grape Crush in bottles!


----------



## Elf Mommy

Tonight we had salmon in a terragon cream sauce. We also had angel hair pasta in a parmesan herb sauce and fresh green salad with iceberg, romaine and butter lettuce.


----------



## degrassi

Tonight I made porcupine meatballs(meatballs with rice inside), couscous, and steamed carrots and broccoli. It was super yummy!


----------



## Frankz

Lentil loaf, aka vegetarian meatloaf. :biggrin2:


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom

Hope it's ok to join in! We had roast beef, mashed potatoes, salad, filling, and cake for dessert. Kind of boring, but it was really tasty. Oh, yeah, we had corn, too.


----------



## JadeIcing

*All are welcome. *

*pumpkinandwhiskersmom wrote: *


> Hope it's ok to join in! We had roast beef, mashed potatoes, salad, filling, and cake for dessert. Kind of boring, but it was really tasty. Oh, yeah, we had corn, too.


----------



## BethM

I just dug some leftovers out of the fridge. Fish and chips from last night, and sauteed brussels sprouts from the night before.


----------



## kirbyultra

Ate a nutrisystem dinner. Then chased it down with the warm cream cheese pumpkin bread that I just baked. Yummers.


----------



## JimD

Last night we had meatloaf with mac & cheese.

I took a half day off today. Trying to decide what to have for a late lunch. The cupboards are kind of bare.
I think lunch will be a spicy tuna melt......yummmm.

Tonight we're having chicken of some sort. 
I'll post up later what it is ... ummm.... was... errmf... will be?

:cooking:


----------



## irishlops

I had cabbage and spuds,and chicken nuggets


----------



## degrassi

Tonight is steak fajitas as we have some leftover steaks and some peppers that need to be used up. 

Lunch was a egg salad sandwich on pumpernickel and some beef and barkley soup. The sandwich was SOOOOO good. I haven't made egg salad in a long time and I was craving it.


----------



## myLoki

Grilled Cheese and Tomato Soup.... mmmmmmm good!


----------



## Elf Mommy

Thinly sliced sirloin steak with butter and garlic noodles, along with shrimp and scallops in a garlic, basil cream sauce.


----------



## SunnyCait

Thanksgiving is tomorrow so we are prepping by having salads tonight, LOL!


----------



## SnowyShiloh

MyLoki, we're doing the same thing! Sandwiches and soup. Cait, we're having soup and sandwiches since it's kind of "light" and tomorrow will be tons of food!


----------



## SunnyCait

Ooo soup would have been fun, too... But no time! We're having ice cream sundae's now... Takes away the point of eating the salads! LMAO


----------



## BethM

I made a boxed noodle entree-type thing from Target, called "mushroom cavatappi." I think it's the best noodles-from-a-box meal I've had, very mushroom-y. I added a spoon of Daisy sour cream to mine, so it was sort of stroganoff. Salad on the side.

Not fabulous, but easy. I'll be spending a fair amount of time cooking tomorrow, so I wanted easy tonight.


----------



## cheryl

Me and my two boys just had pizza tonight...i had hawaiin..thick pan...hawaiin is ham and pineapple.


----------



## BethM

Sushi tonight. 
The sushi place down the street from me has a train that goes around the bar with small plates on it, priced at either $1.95 or $2.95. My favorites are usually salmon salad rolls, and anything with tempura shrimp inside. Tonight they had a yummy thing with shrimp and mango.

Jason filled up on appetizers that I couldn't eat. (Spring rolls, teriyaki sticks, and gyoza.) Silly boy.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Beth, I've always wanted to go somewhere like that!

We haven't had dinner yet. But lunch, dinner last night, and lunch yesterday were Thanksgiving leftovers so I have the feeling dinner will be the same.


----------



## PepnFluff

Last night I had a apple, had marinated some meat earlier in the day to have but just wasn't at all hungry.....Tonight think I'll be having the marinated pork with salad. But lately with all this warm weather we've been having BBQ's and lotsa salad!


----------



## slavetoabunny

I just made another quick and easy quiche recipe:

Ingredients:
1/2 cup mayonnaise
2 tablespoons all-purpose flour
2 eggs, beaten
1/2 cup milk 1 cup crab meat
1 cup diced Swiss cheese
1/2 cup chopped green onions
1 (9 inch) unbaked pie crust 

Directions:
1. Preheat oven to 350 degrees F (175 degrees C). 
2. In a medium bowl, beat together eggs, mayonnaise, flour, and milk until thoroughly blended. Stir in crab, cheese, and onion. Spread into pie shell. 
3. Bake for 40 to 45 minutes, or until a knife inserted in the center comes out clean. 

I used real lump crab meat, but it could be made with fake crab. It is sooooo good!

I also have a huge pot of my homemade turky noodle soup bubbling on the stove. It makes the house smell so good.


----------



## trailsend

Tonight I'm using up leftovers... We are having turkey pot pie. Used all my turkey, gravy, and added potatoes, sweet potatoes, carrots, onions, garlic. Don't have any peas which is awful.


----------



## degrassi

Yesterday we had roasted Chicken, potatoes, and green beens.

So today I made chicken soup for dinner and chicken salad sandwiches


----------



## kirbyultra

Sushi dinner! Alaska roll, california roll, salad!


----------



## BethM

I'm still working on leftovers from Thanksgiving......tofurky roast, homemade garlic mashed potatoes, stuffing from a bag, and roasted broccoli.


----------



## myLoki

Migas con huevo, frijoles, salsa verde, and queso fresco. Not sure how to translate all that. 

Migas con huevo is fried corn tortilla in small squares mixed with eggs. Frijoles are beans, salsa verde is green salsa, and queso fresco is a fresh white cheese that is slightly acidic and salty in flavor. My friend calls it the "crumbly cheese". 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Queso_blanco

t.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

I want to eat your dinner again!! We're having tacos tomorrow though... tonight is T-day leftovers.

What is Mexican food in Mexico actually like? I must go someday.


----------



## cheryl

Last night i made chicken snitchzel and mashed potatoes with brown onion gravy....tonight i'm going to make butter chicken and steamed rice..mmmmm.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Cheryl, that sounds good! I made stir fry. I liked it but Paul didn't really, even though I've made the exact recipe 4 or 5 times over the past couple years!


----------



## cheryl

SnowyShiloh..it was yummy....i never used to like parmesan cheese once....i remember when i was a teenager and my friend Leesa always had parmesan cheese on her spaghetti and i always thought it was discusting....but now..i absolutely love it!....after i have cooked the chicken i always sprinkle more on top while the chicken is still hot.


----------



## BethM

I had an order of Chips 'n' Guac from Chipotle. I had the same thing for lunch. LOL.

Will probably have a snack later. Or at least a couple of Tim Tams.


----------



## trailsend

That chicken does sound yummy Cheryl! I'm going to have to try it. We had a big salad and something we love (or I do lol) I take a tortilla, and put some shredded mozzarella on it, then I put another tortilla on top and put some green salsa on it, lots of mozzarella on that, and I cook it in the oven at 425 F until the cheese gets bubbly and brown.... we eat it with sour cream. It's so simple, but I love it.


----------



## EileenH

White Castle! It's a New York thing; 2 cheeseburgers and french fries. Yum.


----------



## cheryl

*trailsend wrote: *


> That chicken does sound yummy Cheryl! I'm going to have to try it. We had a big salad and something we love (or I do lol) I take a tortilla, and put some shredded mozzarella on it, then I put another tortilla on top and put some green salsa on it, lots of mozzarella on that, and I cook it in the oven at 425 F until the cheese gets bubbly and brown.... we eat it with sour cream. It's so simple, but I love it.



Yes you gotta try it Donna it's yummy...well i think so anyway....i make my own chicken nuggets like that as well..just cut the chicken up into bite size pieces....great little snack as well.

I also love double dipping as well....get your preferred meat dip it in egg then coat it in breadcrumbs then re dip in egg and re coat in breadcrumbs...tasty!



Donna those tortillas sound like something similar that i make....sometimes i make a sorta pizza thing using tortillas,but i use BBQ sauce on the bottom,then add mozzarella cheese then my toppings that i desire then more cheese on top and a splash of BBQ sauce on top..not to much and then pop it in the oven...oh yum and the best thing is that it's so easy.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

I like making chicken nuggets too. We eat them with Frank's Red Hot Sauce. I haven't made them in over a year... I should do that soon!

Tonight we had leftover fajitas with salad. The salad had assorted lettuces, red cabbage, cherry tomatoes, shredded carrots, mandarin oranges and ginger vinaigrette. Yum!


----------



## myLoki

The plan is King Ranch Chicken for dinner. 

IKEA meatballs and potatoes and lingonberry sauce for lunch.

t.


----------



## Brandy456

Pork Roast
Mashed Potatoes
and Salad.
with home-made gravy

It was GOOD.


----------



## BethM

I finally tried a recipe from a tofu cookbook my SIL gave me last month, and it was AMAZING!

Butternut squash soup, with tofu and red Thai curry. It also had coconut milk to make it feel creamy, and lime juice to make it sour-sweet. Yummy!


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Beth, will you share the recipe?


----------



## BethM

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Beth, will you share the recipe?


This is from _This Can't Be Tofu!_ by Deborah Madison.

Coconut-Red Curry Soup with Butternut Squash and Lime

1 small butternut squash
4 teaspoons roasted peanut oil
1 cup minced onion
2 garlic cloves, minced
4 slices of fresh ginger
grate zest and juice of 1 large lime
1/4 teaspoon turmeric
1 to 2 teaspoons Thai red curry paste
4 cups vegetable stock
1/4 cup chopped cilantro leaves
2 tablespoons basil leaves, thinly sliced
one can coconut milk
one 10-ounce box silken tofu or one carton soft tofu, drained
salt


1. Peel the squash with a vegetable peeler, halve and scoop out the seeds, then dice into 1/2-inch cubes. You should have 3 to 4 cups. 

2. Warm the oil in a wide soup pot. Add the onion, squash, garlic, ginger, lime zest, and turmeric. Cook over medium-high heat, stirring frequently, for about 5 minutes, then add the curry paste.

3. Add 1/2 cup water and scrape the pot to dilute the paste, then add the stock and 1/2 teaspoon salt. Bring to a boil, then reduce the heat to low, cover the pot, and simmer for 20 minutes. Meanwhile, dice the tofu into small cubes and prepare the cilantro and basil.

4. Add the coconut milk and tofu to the soup. Simmer until the soup is hot again, and the tofu is heated through, about 5 minutes. Taste for salt, adding more if necessary. Add the cilantro and basil, and stir in the lime juice. Serve immediately. (If you plan to serve the soup long after making it, add the cilantro, basil, and lime when you reheat it.)
-----------------------------------------------------------------
Some notes from me: 
Although I really loved this soup, I would not recommend it to anyone who does not like Thai flavors. This soup has a distinctly sweet-sour flavor, plus the curry, garlic, and ginger. 
Also, the tofu adds texture, body, and protein. However, if you don't like, or don't have, tofu, it could be left out.


*I didn't have peanut oil, I just used olive oil.
*I used about 1-inch of ginger root, and I sliced it thin, then quartered each slice.
*I used 3 tsp of curry paste, as I like curry to be really spicy. Next time I will probably add 4 tsp. 
*I don't have any fresh basil, so I just left it out. 
*I like cilantro a lot, so I doubled the amount of cilantro I used.


----------



## BethM

Is no one else eating? 

I tried another new recipe tonight, from Deborah Madison's _Vegetarian Suppers_.

Sautee a can of drained chickpeas in a drizzle of olive oil with some diced onion and red pepper flakes; add in a big handful of chopped parsley leaves, 2 cloves chopped garlic, and some sage. (The recipe calls for fresh, but I used dried.) Simmer for a bit, adding drained liquid from the chickpeas as needed. After it's hot, add into cooked pasta (3/4 lb dried), and stir in another drizzle of olive oil, and another big handful of chopped parsley, more chipped garlic, and a bit more sage. Serve with shredded Parmesan cheese.

I used a lot of pepper flakes, so it was nice and spicy. Jason even liked it, even though he previously said he doeesn't like chickpeas any way except made into hummus. 
Bonus: It was super easy, fast, and inexpensive.


----------



## degrassi

On sunday we made roast beef, mashed potatoes, and carrots. There was lots of roast beef left over and it was a bit tough so the next day I made what we call "beef on a bun". You take the cooked roast beef and put it in a crock pot with 1 1/2 cups beef stock, 1 1/2 cups chicken stock, 1/2 cup white wine(except I used 2TBSP apple cider vinegar instead since I didn't have a wine bottle open)and 1 cup BBQ sauce. Add some sauted sliced onions and set on low all day. Then when you get home its tender, and all fall aparty. Serve on a crusty bun. We also had it with coleslaw.

Then yesterday I made cajun shrimp and mexican rice but added a can of black beans to it too. 

Tonight I had a Cheeseburger and onion rings from Dairy Queen as I was driving around. Not exactly on the healthy diet I've been following but it was sure good!


----------



## Jessyka

I went to O'Charley's. I'm now fighting off a food coma. I had rolls, french fries, and a Louisiana Sirloin (rare). Erika couldn't look at me eat because she's disgusted by pink meat. She always gets her steaks mutilated and cooked well done. :yuck


----------



## cheryl

*Jessyka wrote: *


> I went to O'Charley's. I'm now fighting off a food coma. I had rolls, french fries, and a Louisiana Sirloin (rare). Erika couldn't look at me eat because she's disgusted by pink meat. She always gets her steaks mutilated and cooked well done. :yuck


I'm exactly the same..i will not eatmeat that is done rarelol...it has to be very,very well cooked or nothing lol


----------



## SablePoint

We had this type of olive oil pasta dish that had chicken in it - sounds good right? WRONG! It was awfull, it taste-smelled like a wet dog. :vomit:


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Coniglio, maybe something went bad in it? And Beth, thanks for the recipes! They sound great!

We haven't had dinner yet and I don't know what we may have. Possibilities include acorn squash with baked beans in the center (it's good, I promise) or... uh. Something else?


----------



## degrassi

I"m making Red thai curry tonight with chicken, broccoli, mushrooms, cauliflower and zuchini served over brown rice. 

Yesterday I was having a crappy day so we ordered from our fav. vietnamese place. I had black bean rib stew(more of a soup served over rice noodles). 

This weekend I'm thinking I might tackle some baking. I hate baking but thought I should atleast have a few cookies around for when guest come over during the holidays. Any suggestions for good and easy holiday treats?


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Last night we had spaghetti. The noodles were whole wheat. I wasn't sure if Paul would like them, but he did! Hooray! I'm trying to have us eat more whole grains.


----------



## trailsend

We had pot roast the other night and have been eating leftovers of that. Tonight we had burritos (ground beef, black beans, salsa, cheese, tortillas) brought a new puppy home so it had to be a quick meal. Tomorrow I will cook better, I think soup or stew


----------



## SablePoint

Last night I had crab cakes, hickory smoked tuna, and some imatation crab meat. So good! But I couldn't finish it for some reason. All I had that day was only a bowl of cereal and roasted me some mini marshmallows over a candle.


----------



## katt

last night i just had pasta with alfredo sauce and garlic toast.

tonight i am at work till 10, so i will most likely just eat something there (my fall back is a small salad with pizza crust cooked with cheese on it) working in a kitchen doesn't always mean i eat healthy lol


----------



## BethM

We weren't sure what we wanted, so we just went to the Irish pub down the street. It was really crowded, which was good! There was also a band playing Irish music tonight.

We started with an order of fried pickles. Jason then had "curry and chips." The curry had meat in it, but I took a tiny taste, and it was delicious! I had "Irish seafood bake:" Shrimp, scallops, and cod, sauteed then mixed with a tarragon-cream sauce. That was then covered with mashed potatoes and some cheddar cheese on top. The whole thing was baked so the cheese was melted and the potatoes were brown.
I don't know if it was authenticly Irish, but it was AMAZING! Probably also about 8000 calories, but so worth it. Delicious!! 
Also had a pint of Guinness.


----------



## Brandy456

Coniglio wrote:


> Last night I had crab cakes, hickory smoked tuna, and some imatation crab meat. So good! But I couldn't finish it for some reason. All I had that day was only a bowl of cereal and roasted me some mini marshmallows over a candle.


I hope it was an unscented candle


----------



## mouse_chalk

Beth, your fish pie sounds gorgeous! I'm craving some now!

I've not cooked much new recently except some spaghetti the other night which started out as laziness but ended up quite good! I chopped garlic, and cooked it in olive oil with loads of time and then added loads of sliced mushrooms right at the end for a minute or 2. Then I added the cooked spaghetti and about 1/4cup of the pasta water, along with loads of fresh parmesan and lemon zest, lots of black pepper and some salt. It was really nice and I didn't miss having a 'proper sauce' at all!

Tonight I'm either going to cook the same recipe again or we might have a takeaway, since we're both sick- Steve has a stomach bug and I woke up this morning with a chesty cough, sore throat and minus my voice! :grumpy:


----------



## nicolevins

Sunday Roast 

I dont know why this topic is so popular!


----------



## irishbunny

Mashed spuds with onion gravy and chicken


----------



## SnowyShiloh

*Brandy456 wrote: *


> Coniglio wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> Last night I had crab cakes, hickory smoked tuna, and some imatation crab meat. So good! But I couldn't finish it for some reason. All I had that day was only a bowl of cereal and roasted me some mini marshmallows over a candle.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope it was an unscented candle
Click to expand...

Brandy, I was thinking that maybe she couldn't finish her dinner because she felt sick from roasting marshmallows over a scented candle!

Jen, your noodles sound delicious (I'll have to try it) and Beth, the seafood dish sounds great.

Night before last we had frozen pizza for dinner, along with mozzarella sticks and cookies and strawberry daiquiris. Paul and I like to do something fun like that every once in a while  Last night we had leftover pizza. I think tonight we're having the last of the spaghetti from a couple nights ago. I'm going to eat lunch in a few minutes and plan on having some variety of canned soup. I bought a bunch of new flavors last week!

Beth, I think it was you who typed out the recipe for a bean soup with spinach, potatoes and tahini. I really want to make that recipe and was going to do so tonight, but I am going to be out of town for a month and I don't want to open a jar of tahini when I won't use it for so long because it's $10 per jar. Do you know how long tahini lasts in the refrigerator? I have all the ingredients for that soup and I've been wanting to make it since mid November


----------



## BethM

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Beth, I think it was you who typed out the recipe for a bean soup with spinach, potatoes and tahini. I really want to make that recipe and was going to do so tonight, but I am going to be out of town for a month and I don't want to open a jar of tahini when I won't use it for so long because it's $10 per jar. Do you know how long tahini lasts in the refrigerator? I have all the ingredients for that soup and I've been wanting to make it since mid November


I don't think that was my recipe, though it sounds good! 
Tahini seems to keep quite a long time in the refrigerator. I've had an open jar for more than 6 months. (It's quite a large jar, and I only like a touch of tahini in my hummus.) I haven't had any problems with it, but I do regularly eat just-past-expired items. I wouldn't worry unless it's past the expiration date.


----------



## BethM

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> Beth, your fish pie sounds gorgeous! I'm craving some now!


OMG, Jen, it was SO good! I had the leftovers for lunch today, and it was just as delicious. The meal came with a scone, as well, and I saved half of that, and warmed it in the toaster oven today. 
I've never had anything like that, but I loved it! I want to go back and try their beer cheese soup, and they have a seafood boxty that I want to try. I think we are destined to become regulars! I just wish I'd found that place before I stopped eating meat, they've got bangers and mash.  Oh well, the fish and chips and fish pie are lovely!

Tonight I made the butternut squash and tofu soup with red curry again. I put in 5 spoons of Thai red curry paste, and it was much closer to my preferred spiciness level! Served it alongside some salad-from-a-bag. 
Tim Tams for dessert.


----------



## degrassi

*BethM wrote: *


> *SnowyShiloh wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Beth, I think it was you who typed out the recipe for a bean soup with spinach, potatoes and tahini. I really want to make that recipe and was going to do so tonight, but I am going to be out of town for a month and I don't want to open a jar of tahini when I won't use it for so long because it's $10 per jar. Do you know how long tahini lasts in the refrigerator? I have all the ingredients for that soup and I've been wanting to make it since mid November
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think that was my recipe, though it sounds good!
> Tahini seems to keep quite a long time in the refrigerator. I've had an open jar for more than 6 months. (It's quite a large jar, and I only like a touch of tahini in my hummus.) I haven't had any problems with it, but I do regularly eat just-past-expired items. I wouldn't worry unless it's past the expiration date.
Click to expand...

That was my recipe  Tahini last a long time in the fridge. I would say 6 months or more. When you are going to use it, remember to take it out a bit before so it has time to reach room temp. The oil separates and its easier to mix back together if its room temp.


----------



## BethM

*degrassi wrote: *


> That was my recipe  Tahini last a long time in the fridge. I would say 6 months or more. When you are going to use it, remember to take it out a bit before so it has time to reach room temp. The oil separates and its easier to mix back together if its room temp.


Thanks, Valerie! I haven't tried that recipe yet, but it sounds delicious, and I want to try it soon.


----------



## Raspberry82

Well, I eat tons of salad all the time.. to the point where my boyfriend teases me about it, lol... and tonight I had grilled, marinated chicken breast over a big mess of mixed greens, with some chopped veg thrown in too and topped with my homemade ginger Asian dressing.

I'm craving a big pot of my homemade Texas chili or beef soup though. Might have to make some soon!


----------



## cheryl

Don't know what i'm having yet..just something easy i guess...my youngest son Jeremy is sleeping at a friend's house tonight since it's the school holiday's and my eldest is not home yet...so it's just little ol me .


----------



## SablePoint

It was an unscented candle! I know they would taste horrible over a scented one! 
I wasn't sick. Maybe I just ate too fast. That'll make make you full easier, esp. if you don't chew your food good enough.

Last night we had baked chicken breast marinaded in Italian dressing. We also had rolls and mashed potatoes, but I don't like mashed potatoes, and my piece of chicken had a big piece of gristle hanging on it, that kinded turned me off. The rolls were probably the best part of supper.


----------



## missyscove

Last night I had a "big apple" sandwich.
Sliced turkey with mustard, cranberry apple chutney, spinach and cheese on multigrain bread.


----------



## Raspberry82

*missyscove wrote: *


> Last night I had a "big apple" sandwich.
> Sliced turkey with mustard, cranberry apple chutney, spinach and cheese on multigrain bread.


That sounds SO GOOD!


----------



## trailsend

We had scalloped potatoes with bacon and havarti the other night, and last night, pasta. Tonight I am making creamy gnocchi from this recipe :http://dajana-bakerscorner.blogspot.com/2009/06/creamy-gnocchi.html 

with that, ham, and roasted asparagus.


----------



## JadeIcing




----------



## nicolevins

PASTA!

Mmmmm!!


----------



## irishbunny

Eh yesterday I had a chicken mc sandwich and chips from mc donalds. Don't know why I bothered with the chips though, they are so skinny and yucky and I was stuffed after just the chicken thing.


----------



## yngmea

pizza last night...bad me


----------



## JimD

Last night we had baked ziti and garlic bread.

T'was yum!!
:biggrin2:


----------



## irishbunny

Just had bacon, cabbage, spuds and gravy


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Last night we had steamed rice and one of those Madras Lentil packets from Trader Joe's. They're so good but we're almost out  Paul and I always go to Trader Joe's when we visit my mom and bring home 8 or so packages of the Indian curries because they're yummy and quick and fairly innocent as far as weird ingredients (like preservatives) go. I also made a peach, cinnamon and brown sugar cake that Paul went crazy over, he ate about half of it by himself.

I'm not sure what we're having tonight, but it will probably be some kind of quiche because I have several eggs that need to be used up before they go bad.


----------



## degrassi

Tonight is Roast chicken, asparagus, mashed potatoes, brown rice pilaf, and coleslaw


----------



## kirbyultra

Ramen, piece of sirloin and chicken soup (me and hubby shared).
It sounds like a lot but it's not


----------



## BethM

Spaghetti with spicy tuna marinara. And a bit of salad on the side.


----------



## cheryl

For tea tonight i'm just having chinese beef noodles


----------



## degrassi

I made Tortillas soup for the first time for yesterday's dinner. It turned out really good. I needed to find a new soup to use up all the chicken stock I make. We usually have roasted chicken 1-2 times a month and I make a huge pot of stock from it but we were getting tired of just eating chicken soup all the time. 

So the tortillas soup was super yummy.Its definitely a keeper. I found a recipe online and made a few tweaks to make it a bit more healthy. This was the base recipe http://www.recipezaar.com/Chicken-Tortilla-Soup-II-4627 But here is what I used as I made a big batch and changed a few things.

-12cups chicken stock
-1 28oz can diced tomatoes
-1 cup medium salsa(gave the soup just the right amount of heat, not super hot)
-1 cup celery
-1 cup red pepper
-1 onion
-1 cup corn
-1 can black beans
-1 1/2oz taco seasoning
-Then instead of the 10corn tortillas I added about 1- 1 1/2 cups of crushed up corn tortillas chips(the baked ones) as thats all we had at home. I also added 1 finely minced up flour tortillas as I had one left over, so flour tortillas work for thickening too but dont' give that nice corn taste. Add as much or as little depending on how thick you want it. 
-I left out the cheese and milk as I'm on a diary free diet and I found it plenty creamy and thick without it.


----------



## slavetoabunny

Mmmmmm.....your recipe sounds awesome Valerie. I love tortilla soup. The soup that I had in Mexico also had slivers of guacamole in it.

I got ambitious last night and made meatloaf with cilantro-garlic mashed potatoes and corn. Hubby loved his comfort food.


----------



## degrassi

Oops, forgot to add there is also cubed up chicken in the soup  

Yeah, and then you can garnish it with whatever you want, avacado, cheese, sourcream, tortillas chips etc.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

That soup does sound good! You make a lot of soups, huh? 

The night before last I made biscuits and gravy. I use soy sausage because I hate real sausage and it always turns out great. I tried a drop biscuit recipe that had no butter or shortening in it, they turned out chewy (which I was expecting) but not too bad. Last night I made a lo mein tofu stirfry, yum. Tonight will be either leftover lo mein or broiled dover sole fillets with lemon juice and parsley, brown rice, and cucumber salad.


----------



## degrassi

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> That soup does sound good! You make a lot of soups, huh?


Yeah I make a lot of soups, usually one big batch a week. Its what I eat for lunch most days as its quick, easy and helps get in a LOT of veggies. Plus we have been trying to eat healthy and having a bowl of soup and sometimes half a sandwich, makes for a pretty low cal, filling lunch.


----------

